# What is your weight right now?



## OnlineFeeder

What is your weight right now?


----------



## razor

As of today 205lbs.


----------



## GettingChubby

A measly 162lbs at last measure, hoping for more soon.


----------



## Cors

97lbs of hotness.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I don't have a scale here at my new place but I'm pretty sure I'm somewhere between 110 and 120 lbs.


----------



## Tracii

OH! how true cors you are most deff hot.:wubu:


----------



## Zoom

In the Zefzakian system of measurement:
13 Frobs and 27 Quibs

In the Pleeb measuring:
4.557 Caroqules

In the station on planet Brat:
Weightless

On Earth:
Um, the imaginary people of other planets will give me scales for free; too bad the real ones of this planet won't. And they can't decide on a measuring standard anyway.


----------



## Tooz

Cors said:


> 97lbs of hotness.



Can't argue with THAT 

Probably around what it says on my license: 388.


----------



## bigsexy920

we are like the same weight - last weigh in was 386 




Tooz said:


> Can't argue with THAT
> 
> Probably around what it says on my license: 388.


----------



## vampirekitten

right now i'm at 343  and still going :eat1:


----------



## shygirl

215lbs as of last week.

So close to the 220lbs (short-term) goal! :happy:


----------



## S13Drifter

190lbs of awesomeness!


----------



## Shosh

115 Kilos ( Approx 255 pounds)


----------



## FAinPA

Well not quite over yet, as the missus and I are both off tomorrow too, and enjoying the Sunday Night Football game with chili and cornbread; and cherry pie. Leftovers are so last Friday.

I'm 263 and she's 239. Or in respective kilos, 119 and 108.


----------



## LurkingBBW

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?



306 fat and luscious pounds as of this morning


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe

Last I checked, 190-ish pounds.


----------



## Oldtimer76

207 lbs as of today...


----------



## OnlineFeeder

Anyway, I'm 190 lbs.


----------



## TraciJo67

I'm nowhere close to a gazillionty pounds yet, but with the right online feeder ... I hope to get there.

How does online feeding work, anyway? Roleplay with me here, OP. Do you provide lists of what must be eaten in a day, along with corresponding punishments for not cleaning one's plate? And ... what are the online rewards? And how are they delivered? And yes, I *do* have Paypal. 

/tongue in cheek


----------



## OnlineFeeder

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm nowhere close to a gazillionty pounds yet, but with the right online feeder ... I hope to get there.
> 
> How does online feeding work, anyway? Roleplay with me here, OP. Do you provide lists of what must be eaten in a day, along with corresponding punishments for not cleaning one's plate? And ... what are the online rewards? And how are they delivered? And yes, I *do* have Paypal.
> 
> /tongue in cheek



I don't understand the questions. I'm italian and my english is not good. Can you repeat?


----------



## mergirl

Tooz said:


> Can't argue with THAT
> 
> Probably around what it says on my license: 388.


Your license to kill?


----------



## mergirl

OnlineFeeder said:


> I don't understand the questions. I'm italian and my english is not good. Can you repeat?


She said:
"I'm nowhere close to a gazillionty pounds yet, but with the right online feeder ... I hope to get there.

How does online feeding work, anyway? Roleplay with me here, OP. Do you provide lists of what must be eaten in a day, along with corresponding punishments for not cleaning one's plate? And ... what are the online rewards? And how are they delivered? And yes, I *do* have Paypal. 

/tongue in cheek"


----------



## mergirl

OnlineFeeder said:


> Anyway, I'm 190 lbs.


But in your pic you look fatter than me and i am heavier than you...maby you just need the right angle and the right too tight shirt!


----------



## OnlineFeeder

mergirl said:


> She said:
> "I'm nowhere close to a gazillionty pounds yet, but with the right online feeder ... I hope to get there.
> 
> How does online feeding work, anyway? Roleplay with me here, OP. Do you provide lists of what must be eaten in a day, along with corresponding punishments for not cleaning one's plate? And ... what are the online rewards? And how are they delivered? And yes, I *do* have Paypal.
> 
> /tongue in cheek"



She asked what is online feeding?


----------



## mergirl

OnlineFeeder said:


> She asked what is online feeding?


yes, she wondered how that would work. Tracijo is a desperate feedee and will do ANYTHING for someone to make her fatter and fatter. ANYTHING!!


----------



## OnlineFeeder

mergirl said:


> yes, she wondered how that would work. Tracijo is a desperate feedee and will do ANYTHING for someone to make her fatter and fatter. ANYTHING!!



Seriusly?!?


----------



## OnlineFeeder

mergirl said:


> But in your pic you look fatter than me and i am heavier than you...maby you just need the right angle and the right too tight shirt!



I am very tall. 1,89 cm.
I have a belly but when I took this pic my stomach were so stuffed.


----------



## mergirl

were it? It does look like it! I don't know how many cm's i am... i need to check my convertor...
Oh apparently i am 169.69 inches, which i like the sound of!! :smitten:


----------



## LovelyLiz

OnlineFeeder said:


> She asked what is online feeding?



I'm also very curious about this. Like, do I just hook up the ethernet cord to my mouth?


----------



## mergirl

OnlineFeeder said:


> Seriusly?!?


Oh yeah.. just ask her, she will tell you!!.. Also Mossystate too.. both of them are looking for interwebz fedders i hear!!! 
But, they are shy women so you have to ask them repeatedly! (But not by Pm because, as i said they are old fashioned and wont like that!)...just on this thread!


----------



## OnlineFeeder

mergirl said:


> were it? It does look like it! I don't know how many cm's i am... i need to check my convertor...
> Oh apparently i am 169.69 inches, which i like the sound of!! :smitten:





Awww thanks for the info!


----------



## mergirl

womanforconversation said:


> I'm also very curious about this. Like, do I just hook up the ethernet cord to my mouth?


yes..i hear the cream just comes right out!.. Now, you have to be VERY trusting of the person on the other side of the internet and if your cream tastes nasty, don't do any online fedding with them again!


----------



## mergirl

OnlineFeeder said:


> But seriusly Traci is a feedee?


I am as serious as i love my boyfriend's manly grunts!


----------



## OnlineFeeder

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm nowhere close to a gazillionty pounds yet, but with the right online feeder ... I hope to get there.
> 
> How does online feeding work, anyway? *Roleplay with me here, OP. Do you provide lists of what must be eaten in a day, along with corresponding punishments for not cleaning one's plate?* And ... what are the online rewards? And how are they delivered? And yes, I *do* have Paypal.
> 
> /tongue in cheek



This is exactly online feeding.
If you are interested we can talk about it.


----------



## TraciJo67

OnlineFeeder said:


> Awww thanks for the info!



No, OnlineFeeder, I was joking with you. I'm not a feedee; I prefer to stuff my own face, for my own pleasure. I've just never learned to share the joy.


----------



## KHayes666

OnlineFeeder said:


> Seriusly?!?



what she said *look up*


----------



## mergirl

OnlineFeeder said:


> Awww thanks for the info!


Don't worry, i love public displays telling how many centimetres i am!!


----------



## OnlineFeeder

TraciJo67 said:


> No, OnlineFeeder, I was joking with you. I'm not a feedee; I prefer to stuff my own face, for my own pleasure. I've just never learned to share the joy.



Why you joke with me?


----------



## mergirl

OnlineFeeder said:


> Why you joke with me?


yeah.. why you joke with him?


----------



## OnlineFeeder

mergirl said:


> yeah.. why you joke with him?



???
Are you kidding me?


----------



## mergirl

OnlineFeeder said:


> ???
> Are you kidding me?


Yes and no.


----------



## succubus_dxb

naughty. 



:eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I weigh 982....no joke.


----------



## TraciJo67

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I weigh 982....no joke.



Apparently, this is a serious thread, GEF. No joking allowed! And I happen to know that you can't possibly weigh more than 800, tops. Not sure about the bottom


----------



## mergirl

TraciJo67 said:


> Apparently, this is a serious thread, GEF. No joking allowed! And I happen to know that you can't possibly weigh more than 800, tops. Not sure about the bottom


Ahh.. but how many centimetres are you both?? That is the knowledge that turns ME on!!!
ETA-Top AND bottom!!


----------



## TraciJo67

mergirl said:


> Ahh.. but how many centimetres are you both?? That is the knowledge that turns ME on!!!
> ETA-Top AND bottom!!



Well, topside you could balance a 5-course meal on my chest (and have plenty of room for beverages).

Bottom? Bring your wading boots, Mergirliegirl! 

That got your motor runnin'. I know it did.


----------



## mergirl

chug. chug. chug. (sound of my motor runnin not anything else btw)


----------



## KHayes666

mergirl said:


> chug. chug. chug. (sound of my motor runnin not anything else btw)



I thought you were motorboating someone for a sec, glad you specified ;-)


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> I thought you were motorboating someone for a sec, glad you specified ;-)



The only way someone is going to be motorboating ME is if I'm also having a mammogram done at the same time. Even then, the sound would be more like <thin air>

OP? See? That's an example of self-defecating (sp?) humor


----------



## mergirl

Ok.. motorboating must be some 'Americanism'..and i am being led to belive it has something to do with tits. Is it when you put on a pair of mechanical hands and feel up a pair of tits and then speed off leaving a trail of spray behind you?


----------



## TraciJo67

mergirl said:


> Ok.. motorboating must be some 'Americanism'..and i am being led to belive it has something to do with tits. Is it when you put on a pair of mechanical hands and feel up a pair of tits and then speed off leaving a trail of spray behind you?



www.urbandictionary.com

... and I ain't touchin' THAT imagery with a 10 foot mechanical hands pole!


----------



## mergirl

TraciJo67 said:


> www.urbandictionary.com
> 
> ... and I ain't touchin' THAT imagery with a 10 foot mechanical hands pole!


Traci, you sent me to 'holiday pounds' ..and while enjoyable for the decerning gentleman of course.. is not 'motorboating'.. i shall go look myself!


----------



## mergirl

Oh.. haha..indeed..
No 'motorboating' doesn't go -"chug. chug. chug." it goes -"Ahhhbloobleooblebloo!!!!"
I simply disgust me.


----------



## Santaclear

It's "motorbating."

I'm around 180.


----------



## sammybaby

328lbs :wubu:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Okay question for all you ladies in the high 300's- what scale do you have? Most of the scales I've come across only go up to 340ish. Anything over that just reads 'error' and it pisses me off to no end lol. Right now I'm not sure exactly how much I weight because of it. So any of you guys have any suggestions on a good scales that goes above that range? 

Oh and my estimated weight is somewhere in the 340's lol


----------



## Tooz

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Okay question for all you ladies in the high 300's- what scale do you have? Most of the scales I've come across only go up to 340ish. Anything over that just reads 'error' and it pisses me off to no end lol. Right now I'm not sure exactly how much I weight because of it. So any of you guys have any suggestions on a good scales that goes above that range?
> 
> Oh and my estimated weight is somewhere in the 340's lol



I just get it at the doc.


----------



## bigjayne66

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Okay question for all you ladies in the high 300's- what scale do you have? Most of the scales I've come across only go up to 340ish. Anything over that just reads 'error' and it pisses me off to no end lol. Right now I'm not sure exactly how much I weight because of it. So any of you guys have any suggestions on a good scales that goes above that range?
> 
> Oh and my estimated weight is somewhere in the 340's lol



I just use two doctors scales and get my best friend to read them
As of yesterday,390lbs..


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Okay question for all you ladies in the high 300's- what scale do you have? Most of the scales I've come across only go up to 340ish. Anything over that just reads 'error' and it pisses me off to no end lol. Right now I'm not sure exactly how much I weight because of it. So any of you guys have any suggestions on a good scales that goes above that range?
> 
> Oh and my estimated weight is somewhere in the 340's lol




Ebay. I got one that went up to 550. But I out grew that one. Google "high capacity scales" Now I have one that goes to 1000lbs.


----------



## DaSweet

338-340 depends on the time of day haha


----------



## kayrae

230-240 lbs.


----------



## lily352

last time i checked at the dr, 290


----------



## succubus_dxb

I reckon i'm about 255, but has been 3 months since I last checked...:eat1:


----------



## mergirl

Its funny its just all a bunch of numbers isn't it?!


----------



## Blackjack

mergirl said:


> Its funny its just all a bunch of numbers isn't it?!



Like that's gonna stop my furious masturbating to them?


----------



## mergirl

Blackjack said:


> Like that's gonna stop my furious masturbating to them?


I bet "10 green bottles" is like your "greatest hits of Barry white"!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Thanks for the suggestions everyone- def gonna look into getting a new scale in the near future


----------



## stillblessed23

womanforconversation said:


> I'm also very curious about this. Like, do I just hook up the ethernet cord to my mouth?



lmao if only hahaha


----------



## stillblessed23

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Okay question for all you ladies in the high 300's- what scale do you have? Most of the scales I've come across only go up to 340ish. Anything over that just reads 'error' and it pisses me off to no end lol. Right now I'm not sure exactly how much I weight because of it. So any of you guys have any suggestions on a good scales that goes above that range?
> 
> Oh and my estimated weight is somewhere in the 340's lol




I weigh 327 and my scale SAYS it goes up to 440, I have an auntie who is 400+ but she said she is scared that she will break it if she gets on it...it is a digital scale and it isn't calibrated properly lol. At my doctor's I am 5 lbs heavier than I am at home, but I got my scale from wal-mart and I think a five lb range is pretty close for $29.99 lol


----------



## jennam

162...hoping for 170 soon!:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Nicholas Ray

mergirl said:


> Its funny its just all a bunch of numbers isn't it?!



Until it's on top of me in bed...and then, it's EVERYTHING.


----------



## Inhibited

About 352lbs (160kgs)


----------



## mergirl

Nicholas Ray said:


> Until it's on top of me in bed...and then, it's EVERYTHING.


I just had a sesame street image of lots of numbers falling on top of you as the count goes "muwahahahahaha"


----------



## ChubbyFA

About 230 last i checked


----------



## Flabulous

216lbs at the moment, got a 'heavy' weekend of eating and drinking ahead so will be aiming towards the 220lbs marks :eat2:


----------



## Kbbig

240, although I've been higher recently. My weight likes to fluctuate wildly between 230 and 245-ish. Just depends on the day.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Probably around 405 right now and rising. I seem to be having a bit of a growth spurt.


----------



## KHayes666

LillyBBBW said:


> Probably around 405 right now and rising. I seem to be having a bit of a growth spurt.



it is the holidays season you know lol


----------



## LillyBBBW

KHayes666 said:


> it is the holidays season you know lol



Well I'm totally off the cane now and my energy level is up. Incidentally so is my appetite. Will be interesting to see how the battle progresses.


----------



## KHayes666

LillyBBBW said:


> Well I'm totally off the cane now and my energy level is up. Incidentally so is my appetite. Will be interesting to see how the battle progresses.



Congrats you're off the cane and you're feeling better.....however also glad to hear the appetite is back. Keep us updated on the battle


----------



## FatAndProud

I think I've gained weight since weight training...Although, I eat better...so I dunno. I'm more toned, but I still look hella fat.


----------



## Pinkbelly

around 250? i'm terrible at weighing, i've measured recently, but haven't weighed in months...


----------



## LillyBBBW

KHayes666 said:


> Congrats you're off the cane and you're feeling better.....however also glad to hear the appetite is back. Keep us updated on the battle



It's official! I've been trying to hit at "404" for ages. I'm always at 405 or 403. I weighed myself last night: *404.2*. That .2 irks me. :-/


----------



## mergirl

LillyBBBW said:


> It's official! I've been trying to hit at "404" for ages. I'm always at 405 or 403. I weighed myself last night: *404.2*. That .2 irks me. :-/


Wow! Your scales are accurate!! The only time i generally weigh myself is when i have had a few drinks at a gathering in someone else's house, when i will peer over with squinting eyes to a dial somewhere between some amount of stones and another amount of stones and that is the way i like it. 
I don't do scales..they make me freak out for no actual reason just because i am standing on one and they make my gf miserable..so they are banished from our house.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Yeah, those fractions between weights piss me off too! It's like "286.8?!?!?!? Dammmit! I KNEW I should have two more slices of caekkkk"


----------



## LillyBBBW

LOL! I vowed I would never own a scale. Maybe two years ago I went for my annual physical and the doctor's scale said I weighed 40 pounds less than I did the last time I was weighed. I thougth that was odd, but then when I went back I weight 13 pounds less than the time before. My reasons for going to the doctor in the first place was to investigate some strange symptoms and the supposed wieght loss nearly put me in a straight jacket. To make a long story short, come to find out it was a hoax. The doctor's scale was broken. 

That scare was enough for me, I went out and bought a talking scale. For a while I couldn't stop playing with it. I would get on and off, on and off, on and off.... it was so addictive. I was weighing myself twice a day for a while but finally the novelty wore off. I barely touch it now but I'm glad I have my own scale to play with when I feel in the mood. It's merely a tool to keep track of my health, as it should be. The 404 fantasy is just for fun. Hitting that actual number will prove anticlimactic I'm sure. I'd then have to pick another number. Perhaps the 617 area code?


----------



## LoveBHMS

If you were really serious about this stuff you'd move to Atlanta. (404 area code!)


----------



## Blackhawk2293

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?



Good question, I haven't weighed myself for ages but I'd imagine I've pushed past 200 lbs now. Partying a lot and stuffing myself full of junk food has started to show itself more on me lately.


----------



## LillyBBBW

LoveBHMS said:


> If you were really serious about this stuff you'd move to Atlanta. (404 area code!)



The signifigance of the 404 number is for the error code 'File Not Found.' Without getting too deep it's based upon a loose concept of mine, gaining in order to lose something filed away in my head that needs to go. A silly fixation just for fun.


----------



## mergirl

LillyBBBW said:


> The signifigance of the 404 number is for the error code 'File Not Found.' Without getting too deep it's based upon a loose concept of mine, gaining in order to lose something filed away in my head that needs to go. A silly fixation just for fun.


Lilly, you are just a law onto yourself!!?? I mean that as a compliment.. and i'm not even sure that was the saying i was looking for or if infact it IS a saying!!.. When you are an old lady and less hot people will say you are excentric!!


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0

233, up from 215 about 6 months ago. I think at least half of it is muscle, because last time I weighed 230ish, i looked a lot fatter, my gf is cool w/ it, hehe.


----------



## LillyBBBW

mergirl said:


> Lilly, you are just a law onto yourself!!?? I mean that as a compliment.. and i'm not even sure that was the saying i was looking for or if infact it IS a saying!!.. When you are an old lady and less hot people will say you are excentric!!



lol People say that now, mer.  It's why I know so many crazy people. Everything they say makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## mergirl

LillyBBBW said:


> lol People say that now, mer.  It's why I know so many crazy people. Everything they say makes perfect sense to me.


You know, i think if we lived nearer we would be friends. I dont have any sane people friends, nor would i want to.


----------



## LillyBBBW

mergirl said:


> You know, i think if we lived nearer we would be friends. I dont have any sane people friends, nor would i want to.



Yeah, I'm at the point now where I think straight laced people are weirdos who need to get out of the house more. Everybody's strange. Something's got to be wrong with people who don't have stuff on the passenger seat of their car and in the back that needs to be move to allow for people to get in. I honestly start thinking, "This person must oil their wheels with the blood of the innocent." Quirky I guess.


----------



## Adrian

Currently my weight is 218 lbs, that matches my highest weight this year.


----------



## katherine22

my weight is perfect.


----------



## mergirl

katherine22 said:


> my weight is perfect.


Indeed, and i am the perfect weight for my size!


----------



## DeerVictory

270 as of last time I checked, which would have been like 2 weeks ago. I fluctuate between 265 and 275. Lots of tummy, lots of hips and lots of ass. Size wise (which wasn't asked, but I'll say it anyway) I'm between a 26 and 28 on bottom and anywhere between 20-24 on top.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Raegan said:


> 270 as of last time I checked, which would have been like 2 weeks ago. I fluctuate between 265 and 275. Lots of tummy, lots of hips and lots of ass. Size wise (which wasn't asked, but I'll say it anyway) I'm between a 26 and 28 on bottom and anywhere between 20-24 on top.



The perfect weight Raegan!  I'm 404.2 which is perfect too.


----------



## mergirl

Lilly. after your flu you may be 404.1.. i bet you are wringing your hands over that, from your sick bed!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

mergirl said:


> Lilly. after your flu you may be 404.1.. i bet you are wringing your hands over that, from your sick bed!!



I hold the jug of orange juice under one arm and a glass full in the other while I climb on to the scale. It's only fair. 

ETA: See now you're making me run to go look.....

ETA2: 401.2 pounds without the juice jug.


----------



## mergirl

LillyBBBW said:


> I hold the jug of orange juice under one arm and a glass full in the other while I climb on to the scale. It's only fair.
> 
> ETA: See now you're making me run to go look.....
> 
> ETA2: 401.2 pounds without the juice jug.


yes..also two hot water bottles, one under each boob is acceptable, In these flu/weight nerve jangling situations!! 
Now..i wonder how much a sneeze weighs?? Look. Just try not to sneeze too much and if you do sook it back up!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

mergirl said:


> yes..also two hot water bottles, one under each boob is acceptable, In these flu/weight nerve jangling situations!!
> Now..i wonder how much a sneeze weighs?? Look. Just try not to sneeze too much and if you do sook it back up!!!



It depends on the sneeze. Regular, phlegm producing and phlegm/fart producing ones all produce different results. I stopped counting a while ago but I will say I'm surpised the weight loss hasn't been more. I've been pretty sick and gross over the last few days.


----------



## mergirl

LillyBBBW said:


> It depends on the sneeze. Regular, phlegm producing and phlegm/fart producing ones all produce different results. I stopped counting a while ago but I will say I'm surpised the weight loss hasn't been more. I've been pretty sick and gross over the last few days.


Yes, i imagine the phlegm farty poo sneezes are the worst for weight loss. lmao. Also.. really sorry to hear you have been all snotty minging.. get well soon! (((............lilly...........))) *hugs at a distance*


----------



## freakyfred

240

eep >:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

currently 197


----------



## DreamyInToronto

I was last weighed at the sleep clinic on December 5th and it read 268 pounds. :eat1:


----------



## BeverlyBodylicious

316 FLABULOUS pounds!!! 
MWAH!!!:kiss2:


----------



## iamaJenny

LillyBBBW said:


> It depends on the sneeze. Regular, phlegm producing and phlegm/fart producing ones all produce different results. I stopped counting a while ago but I will say I'm surpised the weight loss hasn't been more. I've been pretty sick and gross over the last few days.






mergirl said:


> Yes, i imagine the phlegm farty poo sneezes are the worst for weight loss. lmao. Also.. really sorry to hear you have been all snotty minging.. get well soon! (((............lilly...........))) *hugs at a distance*



Ewww. You girls are soooo gross. lol 

Although I must say that I have never heard a conversation about phlegm, farts and poo sound smarter.:happy:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

267 and holding for a while now.I was up to 281 and I thought I looked great so I'm trying to gain it back not killing myself.I seem to have hit a wall,maybe my body is telling me to quit!!!


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

im currently weighing in at 339lbs.. Recently, I've lost nearly thirty-two pounds...


----------



## Sir Shrek

i weigh in at 312 lbs


----------



## bigjayne66

Hit 400 today for the first time in my life,and its not even Christmas yet lol
Not sure whether to smile or cry...


----------



## KHayes666

bigjayne66 said:


> Hit 400 today for the first time in my life,and its not even Christmas yet lol
> Not sure whether to smile or cry...



smile and enjoy it....lose weight after x-mas lol


----------



## irishfa

currently 324lbs


----------



## Tracii

I'm fluctuating between 315-319 so its safe to say I'll stay over 300 this time.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Honestly I am 264, I lost some weight I guess, all the walking I do.. The pics are from a few years ago, and I have gained weight


----------



## bigjayne66

KHayes666 said:


> smile and enjoy it....lose weight after x-mas lol



Nah,love food too much,let it stay...


----------



## LillyBBBW

bigjayne66 said:


> Hit 400 today for the first time in my life,and its not even Christmas yet lol
> Not sure whether to smile or cry...



Yeah, I had the same experience when I hit 400+. It was weird, 400 being sort of a 'magic number' and all. I felt I'd inadvertently broken a barrier that put me in a bold new category, for myself and also in relationship to my family and how they view such things. It was overwhelming. It was then that I came up with the '404' gimmik.


----------



## mergirl

See, its funny because our mile 'stones' are different. 400lbs would be *gets out calculator* 28.57 stones, so not much of a mile stone. I have heard people saying "Oh i'm over 20 st".. which somehow seems more meaningful than "I am over 280lbs!" The geographical meanings just hit home actually how little meaning 'weight' as a concept has. Its funny when you think about it how we like to divide up stuff like the days and weeks and years and distance and weight.. and how different people do it differently. hmm..


----------



## LoveBHMS

LillyBBBW said:


> It depends on the sneeze. Regular, phlegm producing and phlegm/fart producing ones all produce different results. I stopped counting a while ago but I will say I'm surpised the weight loss hasn't been more. I've been pretty sick and gross over the last few days.



You're turning me on. :wubu:

Maybe you could do a special weight loss set where you weigh in and then start sneezing, coughing, spitting out phlegm and farting and then weigh in again just to show the difference. I realize it's a bit of a twist on what Big Cuties usually shows but variety could be fun.


----------



## LillyBBBW

mergirl said:


> See, its funny because our mile 'stones' are different. 400lbs would be *gets out calculator* 28.57 stones, so not much of a mile stone. I have heard people saying "Oh i'm over 20 st".. which somehow seems more meaningful than "I am over 280lbs!" The geographical meanings just hit home actually how little meaning 'weight' as a concept has. Its funny when you think about it how we like to divide up stuff like the days and weeks and years and distance and weight.. and how different people do it differently. hmm..



The milestone changes frequently, I can tell you from a lifetime of breaching them. For example, the highest measure on the scale at my doctor's office is 350. After you've reached that number, the nurse has to go out in to the office someplace and root around searching for this little weighted pyramid milstone thing that hangs on to the middle of the scale slider thingie to measure the weight of those over 350. There is a vibe of humiliation attached to gaining weight when the doctor/nurse looks at you and tells you to wait here while she goes off to search for the milstone. I think about it now and its funny but the entire business can be very traumatic even if on an esoteric level such things don't really bother you. The world has been designed to accomodate those who are this tall, this wide, this heavy and this old. Once you breach that you become separate. An outcast from the rest of us, or them depending on where you fall in the line. The other side of this is that people who have reached this level will always see it as something separate. If someone says, "Hey I weigh 332 pounds," someone at 400 is going to look at them like, "Psht! Like that's supposed to mean something. " It's all very mental.


----------



## bigjayne66

LillyBBBW said:


> The milestone changes frequently, I can tell you from a lifetime of breaching them. For example, the highest measure on the scale at my doctor's office is 350. After you've reached that number, the nurse has to go out in to the office someplace and root around searching for this little weighted pyramid milstone thing that hangs on to the middle of the scale slider thingie to measure the weight of those over 350. There is a vibe of humiliation attached to gaining weight when the doctor/nurse looks at you and tells you to wait here while she goes off to search for the milstone. I think about it now and its funny but the entire business can be very traumatic even if on an esoteric level such things don't really bother you. The world has been designed to accomodate those who are this tall, this wide, this heavy and this old. Once you breach that you become separate. An outcast from the rest of us, or them depending on where you fall in the line. The other side of this is that people who have reached this level will always see it as something separate. If someone says, "Hey I weigh 332 pounds," someone at 400 is going to look at them like, "Psht! Like that's supposed to mean something. " It's all very mental.



yeah,its embarrassing being weighed at the docs so I won't let them now ,my next door neighbour,who was a BBW in the past,weighs me once a month or so,they have to rely on my honesty.In english terms,have gained two stone since last January...


----------



## scroogey

im around 21 stone, thats just under 300 lbs.


----------



## LillyBBBW

bigjayne66 said:


> yeah,its embarrassing being weighed at the docs so I won't let them now ,my next door neighbour,who was a BBW in the past,weighs me once a month or so,they have to rely on my honesty.In english terms,have gained two stone since last January...



This came back to bite me in the butt a while ago. I had to have surgery on my knee a while ago. As a result I had to be prescribed something that is administered according to weight. The weight that was listed in my medical records was off by about 60 pounds which means I would have been under medicated. I had to tell my doctor that his scale was broken and that I weighed myself at home with one that is more accurate. If this were an emergency it could have been a disaster waiting to happen if I were unable to communicate. I think it's important from a medical standpoint for the doctor to know my correct weight even if he doesn't like the numbers. I had to tell him that he needs to fix his scale and that the low weight readings from it are probably the sole reason he has so many happy clients.


----------



## bigjayne66

LillyBBBW said:


> This came back to bite me in the butt a while ago. I had to have surgery on my knee a while ago. As a result I had to be prescribed something that is administered according to weight. The weight that was listed in my medical records was off by about 60 pounds which means I would have been under medicated. I had to tell my doctor that his scale was broken and that I weighed myself at home with one that is more accurate. If this were an emergency it could have been a disaster waiting to happen if I were unable to communicate. I think it's important from a medical standpoint for the doctor to know my correct weight even if he doesn't like the numbers. I had to tell him that he needs to fix his scale and that the low weight readings from it are probably the sole reason he has so many happy clients.



Yeah,Lilly ,you got a point,I was fed up of being nagged,and now I only appear at the docs when absolutely necessary.


----------



## Jay West Coast

LillyBBBW said:


> I had to tell him that he needs to fix his scale and that the low weight readings from it are probably the sole reason he has so many happy clients.



Ouch...

(Oh, and somewhere over 10 stone here...)


----------



## shugathick4u

219 lbs


----------



## KHayes666

shugathick4u said:


> 219 lbs



now that's awesome


----------



## Jigen

shugathick4u said:


> 219 lbs



We have the same weight... ^_^ But soon I'll have to go on a diet. -_-


----------



## thetummytubby

311 lbs of lucious fat:happy:


----------



## Tau

Christmas gluttony has pushed me from 111kgs to 115kgs.


----------



## KHayes666

Tau said:


> Christmas gluttony has pushed me from 111kgs to 115kgs.



I don't know how you feel, but I'm 95% sure it looks good on you


----------



## Tau

KHayes666 said:


> I don't know how you feel, but I'm 95% sure it looks good on you



I feel ridiculously awesome actually, I never actually feel the weight, am as energetic when I'm really fat as when I'm 10 or even 20 kilos lighter - and thank you


----------



## KHayes666

Tau said:


> I feel ridiculously awesome actually, I never actually feel the weight, am as energetic when I'm really fat as when I'm 10 or even 20 kilos lighter - and thank you



Merry Christmas to you Tau, glad it was a good one


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I don't own a scale, so I don't know what I weigh.

I did some traveling in April 2009 to visit one of my brothers and then to a friend of mine in a different state. I stepped on their scales when I was visiting and I was 215 - 220 pounds...I forget the exact number but it was somewhere in that area.

My clothes aren't fitting any differently today, so I guess about the same weight.


Dennis


----------



## Shosh

I was weighed at the doctor's office today. As of today I am 123 kgs. That is 270 pounds.


----------



## strataadvance

Shosh said:


> I was weighed at the doctor's office today. As of today I am 123 kgs. That is 270 pounds.



And You are Wonderful! Such a Beauty. I hope you are feeling Happy!


----------



## KHayes666

strataadvance said:


> And You are Wonderful! Such a Beauty. I hope you are feeling Happy!



I agree with this statement


----------



## fatwinediva

I weigh 245 and would like to weigh 300 or more.


----------



## KHayes666

fatwinediva said:


> I weigh 245 and would like to weigh 300 or more.



If it will make you happy, go for it


----------



## GordoNegro

House scale has been 'off' as it was 271 last week, 273-274 Monday morning and 266 this morning.


----------



## bigjayne66

Shosh said:


> I was weighed at the doctor's office today. As of today I am 123 kgs. That is 270 pounds.



I had better start eating more lol Shosh:eat1:
You are catching me up,I am gaining 2 to 4 lbs a month on average
Glad you love the new you,like I am learning to love myself ..


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> I was weighed at the doctor's office today. As of today I am 123 kgs. That is 270 pounds.



Mazel tov!!!! :smitten: Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Paquito

Maybe we should delve into people's previous posts to see if they are actually ok with their weight. Just sayin'.


----------



## bigjayne66

free2beme04 said:


> Maybe we should delve into people's previous posts to see if they are actually ok with their weight. Just sayin'.



There are folks on this site who love their size,and some not so much,those who read and post regularly know who belongs to which group.


----------



## Lovelyone

I weigh between 550-560 lbs. 
Pfffft, you are all light weights.


----------



## KHayes666

Lovelyone said:


> I weigh between 550-560 lbs.
> Pfffft, you are all light weights.



*kicks back and smiles* :-D


----------



## MK3

My weight has been all over the place this year. In the summer I was 212 pounds, my heaviest ever, a couple months ago I had dropped to 185 and currently I am 203lbs. I'm not sure which direction I'll after the new year but as usual I'd like to be bigger.


----------



## GregW

Looks like I'm one of the runts of the litter at a hair under 150 lbs. FFAs don't give me a second glance, but if you like what you see in grapplers around my weight, then you might find me attractive.


----------



## Shosh

Mikey said:


> Mazel tov!!!! :smitten: Keep up the good work!!!



Lol! I knew you would say that.


----------



## GordoNegro

After burger king dinners for 2 days, it seems that I am starting 2010 at 273.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

i'm now weighting in 340 lbs..


----------



## bigjayne66

blackcaesarbhm said:


> i'm now weighting in 340 lbs..


 New year weigh in...404lbs :eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tooz said:


> Can't argue with THAT
> 
> Probably around what it says on my license: 388.



My license says I weigh... ummm let me check....204. LOL Well, I'm definitely not THAT. I weighed about 190 when I wrote that down on my license application.


----------



## tummytubby

My current weight is 311 lbs (5'2 "tall") but I hope to gain a little more the comming year...:eat1::eat2: about 20 lbs or so, not to much...


----------



## Ironic John

Shosh said:


> I was weighed at the doctor's office today. As of today I am 123 kgs. That is 270 pounds.



That's a whole lotta latkes, sweetie. And you look sensational.


----------



## bigjayne66

got weighed this morning,406lbs,thats 29 stone in english lol


----------



## KHayes666

bigjayne66 said:


> got weighed this morning,406lbs,thats 29 stone in english lol



WOOHOO!

*does a victory lap*


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

277 as of this morning,my all time high is 281.I'm planning on trying to maintain what I am for now.


----------



## Weirdo890

I don't know what I weigh now. Probably over 300 lbs. I'll have to check next time when I go see the doctor.


----------



## TallFatSue

I haven't weighed myself in 2 months because methought my November / December holiday gluttony extravaganzas would skew my results. Now that I've had a couple weeks to stabilize, let's find out...
Ding! 459lb
Ding! 207kg
Ding! 32stone 11
Nice "round" numbers. 
My all-time high was 501lb in late 2008.
And for the record, I'm holding steady at 6ft = 183cm tall.


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> got weighed this morning,406lbs,thats 29 stone in english lol



Stones ---- at last Stones - we limeys love our stones you get a clearer visual picture in stones  pounds are what we used to weigh potatoes in and I cant visualise you looking anything like a sack of spuds .. plus it saves the mental arithmetic of always dividing by 14..Thank you, you have helped to save one of my little grey cells.


----------



## bigjayne66

TallFatSue said:


> I haven't weighed myself in 2 months because methought my November / December holiday gluttony extravaganzas would skew my results. Now that I've had a couple weeks to stabilize, let's find out...
> Ding! 459lb
> Ding! 207kg
> Ding! 32stone 11
> Nice "round" numbers.
> My all-time high was 501lb in late 2008.
> And for the record, I'm holding steady at 6ft = 183cm tall.



You 6 feet tall,I'm 6 feet round lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples

CPProp said:


> Stones ---- at last Stones - we limeys love our stones you get a clearer visual picture in stones  pounds are what we used to weigh potatoes in and I cant visualise you looking anything like a sack of spuds .. plus it saves the mental arithmetic of always dividing by 14..Thank you, you have helped to save one of my little grey cells.



Haha, we weight potatoes in stones, it's just that most people don't need to buy more than a stone at a time, so you rarely see it.


----------



## CPProp

Ruby Ripples said:


> Haha, we weight potatoes in stones, it's just that most people don't need to buy more than a stone at a time, so you rarely see it.



Well I'll go to the foot of our stairs, but I've never seen it, we may do things different down south, ha ha - I used to buy potatoes from farm shops in 55 lb bags don't ever recall them being called 3.93 stone bags - sorry all this is totally of topic.


----------



## bigjayne66

well I got as many lumps as a sack of potatoes lmao.....


----------



## PaulfromtheUK

As of last saturday I'm 257lbs. I'm hoping that by December I'll be another 20-30lbs heavier.


----------



## mergirl

I weigh 95254.4 grams. Give or take.


----------



## CPProp

mergirl said:


> I weigh 95254.4 grams. Give or take.



Little grey cells can only take so much you know - having to multiply by .00015747 to convert to stones has reduced their efficiency considerably, will they get throught tomorrows work load having established that you are a wonderful 15 st - I doubt it - still I, if not they, consider it was worth their effort ha ha .


----------



## Famouslastwords

176901.02430000002 grams. Give or take 4,000


----------



## cinnamitch

204116566.5 milligram give or take a grain.




Famouslastwords said:


> 176901.02430000002 grams. Give or take 4,000


----------



## Wagimawr

mergirl said:


> I weigh 95254.4 grams. Give or take.


95,254.4 grams = 210.000005 pounds



Famouslastwords said:


> 176901.02430000002 grams. Give or take 4,000


176,901.02430000002 grams = 390 pounds
172,901.02430000002 grams = 381.18151 pounds
180,901.02430000002 grams = 398.81849 pounds



cinnamitch said:


> 204,116,566.5 milligram give or take a grain.


204,116,566.5 milligrams = 450 pounds


----------



## Famouslastwords

Damn those math losers.


----------



## cinnamitch

I didn't have to use a calculator (thank you pharmacology course in college)


----------



## Famouslastwords

Well I did. And I don't really know what my weight is, it's been awhile since I've weighed myself. I was 376 last time I weighed but that was many baconators ago.


----------



## cinnamitch

You just had to go and say bacon didn't you... Meanie



Famouslastwords said:


> Well I did. And I don't really know what my weight is, it's been awhile since I've weighed myself. I was 376 last time I weighed but that was many baconators ago.


----------



## Wagimawr

Eh, 380-400 lbs is quite a lovely range.  Specifics not needed!


----------



## mergirl

hahahahaha! This thread has taken an unexpected comedic turn which i am most enjoying. Also wagimawr-I love your geeky yet horny fat lady math!! 
*Also i confess i have been saying your name 'wagmire' in my head for nearly 2 years*
Also-Cinnamitch..Wow, i'm impressed!! --ETA- Sorry, at your non usage of calculator i mean.. not at how much you weigh! Just thought i better make that clear, lest i seem like a wagmire!


----------



## Tad

Currently I weigh 942.5 Newtons.


----------



## TallFatSue

bigjayne66 said:


> You 6 feet tall,I'm 6 feet round lol


Yes indeedy, nice round numbers.


----------



## mergirl

Tad said:


> Currently I weigh 942.5 Newtons.


wooah! Thats hit you on the head apple hot!! :smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890

bigjayne66 said:


> well I got as many lumps as a sack of potatoes lmao.....



Each lump is sexier than the last.


----------



## bigjayne66

Weirdo890 said:


> Each lump is sexier than the last.



Thanks Eric,but you are one of a very priveleged few who know what I look like,and I am pleased you like what you see...:bow:


----------



## Weirdo890

bigjayne66 said:


> Thanks Eric,but you are one of a very priveleged few who know what I look like,and I am pleased you like what you see...:bow:



I'm glad that you're pleased.  I like that you're loving your body now. :kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

mergirl said:


> wooah! Thats hit you on the head apple hot!! :smitten:


I weigh 147 pounds on Mars.


----------



## mergirl

Famouslastwords said:


> I weigh 147 pounds on Mars.


Nice! I weigh 0 on the moon!
*Though, i bet some wise arsed science buff will come tell me i'm like all wrong n shit!!*

I also weighed 0 when i didnt exist and i will weigh 0 again when i don't exist again! whoooooooooooooooo!!!
hmm ...seeing we spend most of eternity weighing nothing, perhaps we shouldn't worry so much about what we do weigh then we are actually touchable!


----------



## Famouslastwords

mergirl said:


> Nice! I weigh 0 on the moon!
> *Though, i bet some wise arsed science buff will come tell me i'm like all wrong n shit!!*
> 
> I also weighed 0 when i didnt exist and i will weigh 0 again when i don't exist again! whoooooooooooooooo!!!
> hmm ...seeing we spend most of eternity weighing nothing, perhaps we shouldn't worry so much about what we do weigh then we are actually touchable!



Hey Mergirl, when we go to the moon will you give me a piggyback ride?


----------



## mergirl

Famouslastwords said:


> Hey Mergirl, when we go to the moon will you give me a piggyback ride?


hahaha...hahahahahahahaha! thats the best thing i have ever heard! hahahahahaha!
The answer is yes!
mmm.. can i rep you??


----------



## Tad

mergirl said:


> Nice! I weigh 0 on the moon!
> *Though, i bet some wise arsed science buff will come tell me i'm like all wrong n shit!!*



You are prescient, aren't you? 

So, you'd weigh 0 in orbit* (AKA "freefall" meaning you don't feel gravity), but on the moon you'd weigh around 35 pounds (although your mass is the same, so if you ran into a wall at walking speed it would hurt just as much as on earth, for example).

* assuming you were in orbit without any rockets firing, and whatever you were in was not being spun to simulate gravity.


----------



## mergirl

Tad said:


> You are prescient, aren't you?
> 
> So, you'd weigh 0 in orbit* (AKA "freefall" meaning you don't feel gravity), but on the moon you'd weigh around 35 pounds (although your mass is the same, so if you ran into a wall at walking speed it would hurt just as much as on earth, for example).
> 
> * assuming you were in orbit without any rockets firing, and whatever you were in was not being spun to simulate gravity.


I KNEW IT WOULD BE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Which makes it ok!


----------



## fatcow3h

205 lbs at 5'4, bmi is obese but i'm still cute lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

I just got weighed today. It's official I am 390.6 pounds.


----------



## CPProp

fatcow3h said:


> 205 lbs at 5'4, bmi is obese but i'm still cute lol





All ways thought BMI stood for Best Meal Intown. I concure you are cute.


----------



## fatcow3h

thank u thats so sweet


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> I just got weighed today. It's official I am 390.6 pounds.




Thats sound good except that when I read pounds I think £ - I could never affort that for one date LOL. although I bet your worth every penny.


----------



## bremerton

i weigh 283.6.

ON JUPITER


----------



## Famouslastwords

CPProp said:


> Thats sound good except that when I read pounds I think £ - I could never affort that for one date LOL. although I bet your worth every penny.



LOL! Thanks. I'd give you a discount.


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> LOL! Thanks. I'd give you a discount.




What 10% what am I saying ? that would mean youd only be 351.54 pounds  second thoughts £390.60 seems a good price but it would have to be a couple of dates LOL


----------



## Famouslastwords

CPProp said:


> What 10% what am I saying ? that would mean youd only be 351.54 pounds  second thoughts £390.60 seems a good price but it would have to be a couple of dates LOL




Ok you got a deal! How about... 8?


----------



## geekybibabe

342 pounds -- which I input into fitday today. It told me that I'm "extremely obese" and that my weight is 177.6 pounds "above the healthy range" for my height.

This has me all hot and bothered.


----------



## Jigen

fatcow3h said:


> 205 lbs at 5'4, bmi is obese but i'm still cute lol



Personally, I don't trust BMI, because it doesn't consider muscles and bones.


----------



## Tam

223:S:doh::eat1:


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> Ok you got a deal! How about... 8?



Can live with 8% - whats that £359.35 does this still include the two dates ?? or do I have to bring my own figs LOL


----------



## Famouslastwords

CPProp said:


> Can live with 8% - whats that £359.35 does this still include the two dates ?? or do I have to bring my own figs LOL



Ummm I was saying no discount, spread over 8 dates!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Jigen said:


> Personally, I don't trust BMI, because it doesn't consider muscles and bones.



I think most weight related measures contain bones. It's not like you can take them out before weighing yourself.


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> Ummm I was saying no discount, spread over 8 dates!



Oops trust me to get the wrong end of the stick.  let me see - 8 dates thats approx £48.83 per date - sounds like a good deal - hang on I've been had before - I assume thats 100% of you per date and not 12.5% (48.8 lbs) - could have problems with verbal communication on 7 of the dates LOL - 2nd thoughts touch and feel can sometime say more than words


----------



## Famouslastwords

CPProp said:


> Oops trust me to get the wrong end of the stick.  let me see - 8 dates thats approx £48.83 per date - sounds like a good deal - hang on I've been had before - I assume thats 100% of you per date and not 12.5% (48.8 lbs) - could have problems with verbal communication on 7 of the dates LOL - 2nd thoughts touch and feel can sometime say more than words



Last I checked you can't divide fat girls into 48.8 pound chunks unless you're Jeffrey Dohmer or the like.


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> Last I checked you can't divide fat girls into 48.8 pound chunks unless you're Jeffrey Dohmer or the like.



What a relief - excuse my ignorance, but who is Jeffrey Dohmer


----------



## Famouslastwords

CPProp said:


> What a relief - excuse my ignorance, but who is Jeffrey Dohmer



He was a serial killer who ate people, got found with heads in the refrigerator and body parts in the freezer and whatnot. I don't think I spelled his name right.


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> He was a serial killer who ate people, got found with heads in the refrigerator and body parts in the freezer and whatnot. I don't think I spelled his name right.



Miss spelled or not I've never heard of him - we don't get all the gossip in the UK. besides I prefer women to be all in one succulent warm piece.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CPProp said:


> Miss spelled or not I've never heard of him - we don't get all the gossip in the UK. besides I prefer women to be all in one succulent warm piece.




That's good. So about that sexy UK accent you have...


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> That's good. So about that sexy UK accent you have...



What accent - I have an English accent with out any local dialect - I speak with what you might call almost "the Queens English" but I'm not high brough, nor pretend to be. - do I take it you find the English accent attractive?


----------



## Famouslastwords

CPProp said:


> What accent - I have an English accent with out any local dialect - I speak with what you might call almost "the Queens English" but I'm not high brough, nor pretend to be. - do I take it you find the English accent attractive?



Teehee maybe.


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> Teehee maybe.



This is all off topic and I hope i'm not boring you or anyone. what does "may be" mean,


----------



## Famouslastwords

It means I'm not telling...

I'm only 26, you have to deal with young lady games. *wink* That's how I flirt.


----------



## MatthewB

I'm actually curious, now; how much do _you_ weigh?


----------



## Famouslastwords

MatthewB said:


> I'm actually curious, now; how much do _you_ weigh?



Me? I said a few pages back 390.6


----------



## MatthewB

Famouslastwords said:


> Me? I said a few pages back 390.6


Sorry; I didn't see that post... but 390 is a nice, round number (no pun intended). :happy:


----------



## Jigen

LoveBHMS said:


> I think most weight related measures contain bones. It's not like you can take them out before weighing yourself.



I know. ^_^ I think plicometry is more accurate.


----------



## Jigen

Famouslastwords said:


> Me? I said a few pages back 390.6



A true heavyweight... :wubu:


----------



## GordoNegro

GordoNegro said:


> After burger king dinners for 2 days, it seems that I am starting 2010 at 273.



Ballooned to 279-280 as of yesterday.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Famouslastwords said:


> Me? I said a few pages back 390.6



What! Only 390???  Git'cho skinny azz outta heyah! 

Lilly <------- not the Queen's English


----------



## Jigen

LillyBBBW said:


> What! Only 390???  Git'cho skinny azz outta heyah!
> 
> Lilly <------- not the Queen's English




"Only"?


----------



## Famouslastwords

LillyBBBW said:


> What! Only 390???  Git'cho skinny azz outta heyah!
> 
> Lilly <------- not the Queen's English



Oh noes I'm not big enough for some ladies as well as some men too! Go figures! And too big for some men as well. Sigh. Never perfect.


----------



## snuggletiger

FLW is cute either way, she has a nice smile


----------



## Famouslastwords

snuggletiger said:


> FLW is cute either way, she has a nice smile



Thank you sweetie! I bet you're a real cutie too. *fat girl hugs*


----------



## snuggletiger

I am and I look great in a tux at 180 lbs, Almost hit 200 lbs but started working on my house


----------



## LillyBBBW

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh noes I'm not big enough for some ladies as well as some men too! Go figures! And too big for some men as well. Sigh. Never perfect.



And you're surprised at this still? I'm afraid there's nowhere to run from all this girlie. Get used to showing people the hand.


----------



## Famouslastwords

LillyBBBW said:


> And you're surprised at this still? I'm afraid there's nowhere to run from all this girlie. Get used to showing people the hand.



Oh no you didn't girlfriend. *waves my hand*

ST, what's your height, my bf is 6'0 and he goes up and down from 190 to 200 depending on what he eats and he looks good at 200. I like his squishy tummy :wubu:. He looks good at 190 too. Not a big difference there to me.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh no you didn't girlfriend. *waves my hand*
> 
> ST, what's your height, my bf is 6'0 and he goes up and down from 190 to 200 depending on what he eats and he looks good at 200. I like his squishy tummy :wubu:. He looks good at 190 too. Not a big difference there to me.



I couldn't Rep you.


----------



## Famouslastwords

LillyBBBW said:


> I couldn't Rep you.



You can get back in the kitchen and make me a quesadilla.  :eat2:


----------



## mergirl

mmmmm.. what is a quesadilla? It sounds like godzilla feeling ill.
ETA-Sorry, i can't do 'chat show' speak apart from axing someone something...which is just did! I axed you! Which is kinna jeff Dahmeresque actually..


----------



## Famouslastwords

mergirl said:


> mmmmm.. what is a quesadilla? It sounds like godzilla feeling ill.
> ETA-Sorry, i can't do 'chat show' speak apart from axing someone something...which is just did! I axed you! Which is kinna jeff Dahmeresque actually..




A quesadilla is a tortilla with cheese folded between it and melted and each side fried (you can make a healthy version with PAM non-sticky cooking spray). Or you could make it in the microwave -booooo! Sometimes you can add chicken into the center...and it is sometimes served with salsa and sour cream. My favorite!


----------



## mergirl

Famouslastwords said:


> A quesadilla is a tortilla with cheese folded between it and melted and each side fried (you can make a healthy version with PAM non-sticky cooking spray). Or you could make it in the microwave -booooo! Sometimes you can add chicken into the center...and it is sometimes served with salsa and sour cream. My favorite!


Ooooooh YUM! I want one! :eat2: How come this goddam country does not have food named after monsters??!! 
I would eat my quesadilla with mothraella! :eat1:


----------



## Famouslastwords

mergirl said:


> Ooooooh YUM! I want one! :eat2: How come this goddam country does not have food named after monsters??!!
> I would eat my quesadilla with mothraella! :eat1:



It's pronounced in spanish. So it's morelike kay sa dee ya


----------



## MatthewB

Famouslastwords said:


> It's pronounced in spanish. So it's morelike kay sa dee ya


Just like the Scottish to bungle Spanish; kind of like Craig Ferguson trying on a Latino accent in his failed _Suddenly Susan_ audition...


----------



## mergirl

MatthewB said:


> Just like the Scottish to bungle Spanish; kind of like Craig Ferguson trying on a Latino accent in his failed _Suddenly Susan_ audition...


hahahaha! I will have you know i holiday in Andalucia!! I have never seen Craig Ferguson doing a latino accent though i would like to. The english are famous for going to tacky spanish holiday resorts though and in an effort to try to speak the languge they just say everything louder and with an 'O' at the end. WAITERIO CHIPO AND BEERIO PLEASIO!! ...This is a bit of a stereotype..though if you can possibly get the UK comedy 'benidorm' there, you will see what i mean. If the comedy is not fantastic enough for you, the show also has a lot of fat people in revealing swimwear.


----------



## MatthewB

mergirl said:


> hahahaha! I will have you know i holiday in Andalucia!! I have never seen Craig Ferguson doing a latino accent though i would like to.


He mentioned that in one of his stand-up specials, though I can't seem to find it online...


----------



## Wagimawr

mergirl said:


> The english are famous for going to tacky spanish holiday resorts though and in an effort to try to speak the languge they just say everything louder and with an 'O' at the end. WAITERIO CHIPO AND BEERIO PLEASIO!! ...


lawl. racist limeys.


----------



## Eastern_Shadow

somewhere in the 350+ to under 400 range... haven't weighed myself in like half a year.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

mergirl said:


> Ooooooh YUM! I want one! :eat2: How come this goddam country does not have food named after monsters??!!
> I would eat my quesadilla with mothraella! :eat1:



it saddens me that i cannot rep this post.


----------



## bigjayne66

mergirl said:


> Ooooooh YUM! I want one! :eat2: How come this goddam country does not have food named after monsters??!!
> I would eat my quesadilla with mothraella! :eat1:



We have lmao.....monster munch !!!!


----------



## escapist

"What is your weight right now?" - I don't know. Last scale I got on could only go up to 500 lbs. All I know is I could hardly walk around the block today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> mmmmm.. what is a quesadilla? It sounds like godzilla feeling ill.
> ETA-Sorry, i can't do 'chat show' speak apart from axing someone something...which is just did! I axed you! Which is kinna jeff Dahmeresque actually..




That's one of the things that boggles my mind since talking to people on the internet: that people "across the pond" don't know about Mexican food. It's such an integral part of the common foods here......it blew my mind when someone on a European forum I used to visit had to ask what a taco was...wow 

SOMEBODY is missing out on some good eats. If you ever get this way Mergirl, I promise to treat you to dinner at a Mexican restaurant. Tons of them around here 


Mexican and Chinese- some of my favorite kinds of food.


Oh and my weight has been fluctuating quite a bit these past couple of weeks. I started at 266 a few weeks ago, then hit 268 week before last. My weight went up five pounds over the weekend and I weighed 273 Monday before last. I realized I had skipped my diuretic and landed at 268 again in two days. I hit 266 last Friday. I'm now jumping between 261 to 263 these past 2 days.


----------



## mergirl

bigjayne66 said:


> We have lmao.....monster munch !!!!


Oh yes! i love them! indeed!!


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's one of the things that boggles my mind since talking to people on the internet: that people "across the pond" don't know about Mexican food. It's such an integral part of the common foods here......it blew my mind when someone on a European forum I used to visit had to ask what a taco was...wow
> 
> SOMEBODY is missing out on some good eats. If you ever get this way Mergirl, I promise to treat you to dinner at a Mexican restaurant. Tons of them around here
> 
> 
> Mexican and Chinese- some of my favorite kinds of food.
> 
> 
> Oh and my weight has been fluctuating quite a bit these past couple of weeks. I started at 266 a few weeks ago, then hit 268 week before last. My weight went up five pounds over the weekend and I weighed 273 Monday before last. I realized I had skipped my diuretic and landed at 268 again in two days. I hit 266 last Friday. I'm now jumping between 261 to 263 these past 2 days.


yay!. Oh we have mexican resteraunts here. mexican food is one of my fav types of food... though i still hadn't heard of quadzillas...perhaps i was just too scared to order them though.. 
I need to come to America soon.. i recon i could go coast to coast getting some free food in every state! lmao.
I should bring a film team!!


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> It means I'm not telling...
> 
> I'm only 26, you have to deal with young lady games. *wink* That's how I flirt.



I'm twice your age and never had a daughter..........so don't much know about young lady games.............perhaps I need a lesson or two.....and you still aint confirmed I get the 8 dates for £390.60p LOL.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CPProp said:


> I'm twice your age and never had a daughter..........so don't much know about young lady games.............perhaps I need a lesson or two.....and you still aint confirmed I get the 8 dates for £390.60p LOL.




Yes, yes. 8 dates of 384.4 pounds for 384.4 pounds (sorry I lost some weight last week).


----------



## bigjayne66

CPProp said:


> I'm twice your age and never had a daughter..........so don't much know about young lady games.............perhaps I need a lesson or two.....and you still aint confirmed I get the 8 dates for £390.60p LOL.



does this mean I get one date for £410.00 ?? lol


----------



## Weirdo890

bigjayne66 said:


> does this mean I get one date for £410.00 ?? lol



You're worth so much more than that. :kiss2: :wubu:


----------



## superodalisque

i'm right at 378lbs now. 

mer when are you coming over so we can love you and squeeze you and feed you quesadillas...? 

View attachment 4019749197_b3055ecb58_m.jpg


----------



## bigrugbybloke

between 340 and 350lbs. not bad for short bloke?


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> Yes, yes. 8 dates of 384.4 pounds for 384.4 pounds (sorry I lost some weight last week).



Considering we have not agreed T's & C's yet LOL. I think I need to up it to 9 dates for £384.40 - the more you loose the more the dates & visa versa


----------



## Famouslastwords

CPProp said:


> Considering we have not agreed T's & C's yet LOL. I think I need to up it to 9 dates for £384.40 - the more you loose the more the dates & visa versa




What kind of date would I get for that? McDonalds?


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> does this mean I get one date for £410.00 ?? lol



Sorry - EU competition laws forbids me to show favouritism etc etc  so its the same deal, pro rata = 7 dates for £410.00 LOL .


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> What kind of date would I get for that? McDonalds?



Having only been to a McDonalds out of desperation in China it is extreamly unlikely, more like ZeeZee's if you have them their.


----------



## bigjayne66

CPProp said:


> Sorry - EU competition laws forbids me to show favouritism etc etc  so its the same deal, pro rata = 7 dates for £410.00 LOL .



The meddling EU can leave my fat rolls alone.........


----------



## buttbooger

192 lbs. Just checked a minute ago.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

About 208 pounds. I is tall and slender with a little bit of chub.


----------



## mergirl

superodalisque said:


> i'm right at 378lbs now.
> 
> mer when are you coming over so we can love you and squeeze you and feed you quesadillas...?


Well, if its a coast to coast tour ..it may take some planning! 
Also, 'quadzilla' doesn't seem like something that could be sent to me by post!  So i really should think about coming for a visit.

Its a pity America is so big, cause it would take ages to visit you all. I think it would be better if everyone just came to Scotland with recipies!!


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> The meddling EU can leave my fat rolls alone.........



Agree  if you dont say anything, I wont, and your fat rolls could be safe in English hands :happy:. - Writing very quietly so no one hears - is one date at 410 pounds an acceptable offer? :blush:.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CPProp said:


> Agree  if you dont say anything, I wont, and your fat rolls could be safe in English hands :happy:. - Writing very quietly so no one hears - is one date at 410 pounds an acceptable offer? :blush:.



Oh I see, so it's not the men, it's me! Why is it that men always think I'M cheap? *two snaps* Oh no you dii'ent!

She may weigh more but I'm younger, so it's YOUR loss buddy!


----------



## bigjayne66

CPProp said:


> Agree  if you dont say anything, I wont, and your fat rolls could be safe in English hands :happy:. - Writing very quietly so no one hears - is one date at 410 pounds an acceptable offer? :blush:.



I will give the thought due consideration,dont get your hopes up too high as its 412 pounds now and inflation is setting in.......


----------



## Weirdo890

bigjayne66 said:


> I will give the thought due consideration,dont get your hopes up too high as its 412 pounds now and inflation is setting in.......



I like your type of inflation. :kiss2:


----------



## joh

An exciting 165 lbs! heh


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> I like your type of inflation. :kiss2:



A non-Dims person would say "well, they don't call him weirdo for nothing"

But I'm just gonna say:
You flirt!


----------



## bigjayne66

Well Weirdo980 has seen what I look like,so he appreciates what he sees,and he is anything but weird.....


----------



## Weirdo890

Famouslastwords said:


> A non-Dims person would say "well, they don't call him weirdo for nothing"
> 
> But I'm just gonna say:
> You flirt!



That's the way I roll. *kisses your hand* You know you like me like that.


----------



## CPProp

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh I see, so it's not the men, it's me! Why is it that men always think I'M cheap? *two snaps* Oh no you dii'ent!
> 
> She may weigh more but I'm younger, so it's YOUR loss buddy!



Quite possible. LOL.  did not mention where the dates would be   flying you to the UK is not what Id call "thinking you are cheap". Oh well as I've blown it  its back to the drawing board


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> I will give the thought due consideration,dont get your hopes up too high as its 412 pounds now and inflation is setting in.......



Don't have any problems with inflation  its the high tax bracket that I have issues with LOL.


----------



## Famouslastwords

bigjayne66 said:


> Well Weirdo980 has seen what I look like,so he appreciates what he sees,and he is anything but weird.....



I'm sure he loves British women just as much as I do...c'mere baby....:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## bigjayne66

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm sure he loves British women just as much as I do...c'mere baby....:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:



Now there's an offer you can't refuse Eric


----------



## gow

Tau said:


> Christmas gluttony has pushed me from 111kgs to 115kgs.



253Lbs! Nice! I thought you were heavier )


----------



## gow

S13Drifter said:


> 190lbs of awesomeness!



I had a 1989 that was Stolen in Newark NJ in 2007.  I want ANOTHER!!!

It felt like it only weighed 2500lbs, i claled it my Ferrari.


----------



## bigjayne66

CPProp said:


> Don't have any problems with inflation  its the high tax bracket that I have issues with LOL.



I am not taxing you as well lol,but the price matches my poundage lol:happy:


----------



## bigjayne66

CPProp said:


> Don't have any problems with inflation  its the high tax bracket that I have issues with LOL.



I am not taxing you as well lol,but the price matches my poundage lol:happy:


----------



## bigjayne66

CPProp said:


> Don't have any problems with inflation  its the high tax bracket that I have issues with LOL.



I am not taxing you as well lol,but the price matches my poundage lol:happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

You're well worth the price, you sweet girl. How about I show you how much I mean it by wining and dining tonight? :wubu:


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> I am not taxing you as well lol,but the price matches my poundage lol:happy:



What!! - no VAT (Very Attractive Tummy) it has to be part of the deal 412 pounds plus VAT LOL


----------



## BigCutieAnya

Well I am sitting at right around 360. Measurements at 59/38/69. I am 6'2.


----------



## bigjayne66

TheDragonsPearl said:


> Well I am sitting at right around 360. Measurements at 59/38/69. I am 6'2.



Beat you on two of them lol 56-65-75....


----------



## Famouslastwords

I almost found myself categorizing you both into shapes by your measurements then I thought to myself, "what am I? a dude?"


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> Beat you on two of them lol 56-65-75....



Thats astonishing  three of my favorite bingo numbers  do you know what the others are for a full house :happy:


----------



## mergirl

Famouslastwords said:


> I almost found myself categorizing you both into shapes by your measurements then I thought to myself, "what am I? a dude?"


I have no concept of numbers! seriously. Those numbers could be anything and i wouldnt know. I should really learn about what people are talking about when they give these numbers. i will guess i am a 69 69 007. i know i am 40DD but a size more as that bra doesnt fit me any more... what number is boobs?? i have so many questions!! hahaha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> I almost found myself categorizing you both into shapes by your measurements then I thought to myself, "what am I? a dude?"



This is why I'm something of an elitist and only fap to pictures instead of numbers. High standards is just how I roll


----------



## bigjayne66

CPProp said:


> Thats astonishing  three of my favorite bingo numbers  do you know what the others are for a full house :happy:



Yeah,for a full house,17 inches upper arms,24 inch belly hang from hips,16 inches from bottom of belly hang to floor,36 inches thighs,and 84 inches belly when seated,hope thats enough numbers for you lol.....


----------



## Weirdo890

bigjayne66 said:


> Yeah,for a full house,17 inches upper arms,24 inch belly hang from hips,16 inches from bottom of belly hang to floor,36 inches thighs,and 84 inches belly when seated,hope thats enough numbers for you lol.....



Absolutely perfect for me. :wubu:


----------



## Rowan

as of this morning 377 down from the 520 I used to be


----------



## Shosh

As of today 277 pounds.


----------



## strataadvance

Shosh said:


> As of today 277 pounds.



OMG. A Purely Intoxicating statement from an Incredibly Lovely Lady! I can't wait to see a current photo!


----------



## Ironic John

Shosh said:


> As of today 277 pounds.



You grow, girl! You are looking wonderful.


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> Yeah,for a full house,17 inches upper arms,24 inch belly hang from hips,16 inches from bottom of belly hang to floor,36 inches thighs,and 84 inches belly when seated,hope thats enough numbers for you lol.....



Only interested in numbers when they make up a winning card LOL - you sound like an absolute winner


----------



## rabbitislove

Cors said:


> 97lbs of hotness.



oh cors-y your so fine
your so fine you blow my mind.
hey cors-y! 

<3:wubu:


----------



## MattB

229 and feelin' fine!

Started weight training again (powerlifting only, and I am NOT as strong as I used to be...meh!) so I'm shooting for 260 by late this year, early 2011...


----------



## Shosh

strataadvance said:


> OMG. A Purely Intoxicating statement from an Incredibly Lovely Lady! I can't wait to see a current photo!



Thanks so much. Very kind of you to say.



Ironic John said:


> You grow, girl! You are looking wonderful.



Thank you.


----------



## Bearsy

Somewhere around 480... haven't been weighed recently.


----------



## bigjayne66

CPProp said:


> Only interested in numbers when they make up a winning card LOL - you sound like an absolute winner



Well my area is measured in acres so you would not know where to start,you would have to hug a bit,mark it off,hug some more,and so on lol


----------



## bigjayne66

bigjayne66 said:


> Well my area is measured in acres so you would not know where to start,you would have to hug a bit,mark it off,hug some more,and so on lol



Oh nearly to 30 stone now,just 2 pounds to go


----------



## Tanuki

309lbs... I apparently lost 20lbs, Strange~ I really thought putting weight on!


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> Well my area is measured in acres so you would not know where to start,you would have to hug a bit,mark it off,hug some more,and so on lol



Oh.......I don't think there would be to much marking off  my arm span finger tip to finger tip is over 6ft, so I think I could probably circumnavigate you for a single hug, although multiple hugs sounds much more fun


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> Oh nearly to 30 stone now,just 2 pounds to go



Congratulationsneed any help with the 2 lbs :blush:  perhaps a box of chocolates or a bunch of flowers second thoughts no calories in flowers :doh:..how about botha tin of Cadbury Roses or is that just being cheap LoL


----------



## succubus_dxb

the doctor weighed me in at 244 pounds recently...I thought i'd put on weight, apparently i've lost 10lbs.... must be all the running around at work


----------



## BeautifulBigD

As of two days ago, I'm at a very sexy 277lbs.


----------



## degek2001

BeautifulBigD said:


> As of two days ago, I'm at a very sexy 277lbs.


Wow, do you have some pics of this 277! :eat2::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## bigjayne66

CPProp said:


> Oh.......I don't think there would be to much marking off  my arm span finger tip to finger tip is over 6ft, so I think I could probably circumnavigate you for a single hug, although multiple hugs sounds much more fun



If you were hugging me round my widest part you would need another 4 inches or so lol


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> If you were hugging me round my widest part you would need another 4 inches or so lol



Curses - short by 4" - still with practice perhaps my arms might stretch LoL


----------



## Weirdo890

bigjayne66 said:


> If you were hugging me round my widest part you would need another 4 inches or so lol



Let me give it a try. :happy:


----------



## bigjayne66

Weirdo890 said:


> Let me give it a try. :happy:



Thought you might like to lol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

bigjayne66 said:


> If you were hugging me round my widest part you would need another 4 inches or so lol



light weight, lol


----------



## Mezmerized187

I'm currently at 317!!!!


----------



## mantis_shrimp

I'm 315 lbs. Put on about 10 in my brief trip to Singapore. Was quite shocked :O I'm a large framed guy though so its pretty unnoticeable i think


----------



## bigjayne66

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> light weight, lol



Yeah but if you start losing you will be passing me in the opposite direction,and I am nearly as big as I want to be,and I am also 6 inches shorter than you lol


----------



## GettingChubby

A megre 166


----------



## verucassault

293, its bit much for me right now, fucking winter weight, all my clothes dont fit, which is annoying. i hope to get to 275, just that little bit makes all the difference, if i want to feel "skinny" i may try to get down to 250. we shall see, i just want to get into my cute dresses again.


----------



## *Ravenous*

my id says 270 but i think I maybe less like 265 dont own a scale


----------



## LillyBBBW

409. Shine on! :happy:


----------



## Russell Williams

Today at the doctors office it was 360.

6 feet tall.

BMI 48.8


----------



## mumu

I think I have to loose weight right now .


----------



## deeexit

well I weight at about 190 lbs. It would be fun to get to know someone over 400lbs  As I come from Europe, we are kindda in a big lack of fantastic big women. Hope it changes someday, so keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Bearsy

My old trainer at my gym wanted me to weigh myself today, but I didn't want to. 
I know I'm gonna be over 500, and I just don't want to see it in black and white I guess.
So ready to be smaller.


----------



## Pear320

308 and 5' 2"


----------



## Bearsy

Holy shit! I've lost 35 pounds! I'm down to 452!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Alright, alright, alright...........one of the things I dread the most I MUST get over.......(saying my weight "out loud").... As of yesterday, I weigh 361.5 lbs.


----------



## littlefairywren

278 lbs and not quiet 5' 1"...


----------



## pudgy

143. The highest I've been since I lived in Hawaii where it's quite easy to get fat. Now having a desk job is helping.


----------



## BRDDRS1

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> light weight, lol



I think that might be me actually! Aha
I'm 6'4.
9st8 (136lbs)
BMI 16.6

Jeez i need to put on some weight!


----------



## admjg8

BRDDRS1 said:


> I think that might be me actually! Aha
> I'm 6'4.
> 9st8 (136lbs)
> BMI 16.6
> 
> Jeez i need to put on some weight!




Uhh....that's seriously hospital material right there. You're pretty much knocking on death's door. 

Please, try to imitate this smiley: :eat1:




I'm 5'6 (1.68 m), 137 lbs and people say I look too thin. For someone to weigh less than me *and* be two inches short of a foot taller is almost unimaginable.


----------



## Mikey

LillyBBBW said:


> 409. Shine on! :happy:



...and might I add...every ounce well placed!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Mikey said:


> ...and might I add...every ounce well placed!!!



Thanks so much Mikey!


----------



## bigjayne66

BRDDRS1 said:


> I think that might be me actually! Aha
> I'm 6'4.
> 9st8 (136lbs)
> BMI 16.6
> 
> Jeez i need to put on some weight!



Lol if you were any fatter you would be a skeleton ....
I am over 3 times your weight and a foot shorter !!!!!
would be an easy crush job ...


----------



## BRDDRS1

admjg8 said:


> Uhh....that's seriously hospital material right there. You're pretty much knocking on death's door.
> 
> Please, try to imitate this smiley: :eat1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5'6 (1.68 m), 137 lbs and people say I look too thin. For someone to weigh less than me *and* be two inches short of a foot taller is almost unimaginable.



Aha, believe me, I'm eating all the time. Trouble is, I've got a really high metalobism because I used to play a lot of sport, but now I've stopped playing sport I've lost all the muscle I gained.
I only need to gain about 8 or 9 pounds to have a 'healthy' BMI number, which we all know isn't the most reliable!


----------



## mossystate

admjg8 said:


> Uhh....that's seriously hospital material right there. You're pretty much knocking on death's door.
> Please, try to imitate this smiley: :eat1:



Where did he say he was ill? If any other ' extreme ' numbers cause you to have a similar reaction, I hope you don't type them out. Knocking on deaths door. Jesus.


----------



## JonesT

I'm around 200 lbs
Mostly Muscle


----------



## the hanging belly

Haha, I'm trying to lose weight, and am now 118kgs (259.6lbs) Last week I was 117kgs, and the week before that 116kgs, so something isn't entirely working haha. Too much fried rice


----------



## triton3333

362 lbs: but eating well. Girlfriend is on a mission


----------



## TraciJo67

admjg8 said:


> Uhh....that's seriously hospital material right there. You're pretty much knocking on death's door.
> 
> Please, try to imitate this smiley: :eat1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5'6 (1.68 m), 137 lbs and people say I look too thin. For someone to weigh less than me *and* be two inches short of a foot taller is almost unimaginable.


 
Can't imagine the reaction this would have gotten, had the guy said that he was 6'4" and weighed 600 pounds, and you posted this lovely sentiment.


----------



## admjg8

TraciJo67 said:


> Can't imagine the reaction this would have gotten, had the guy said that he was 6'4" and weighed 600 pounds, and you posted this lovely sentiment.



Exactly.........dimensions claims to be a _size-acceptance_ board, yet the prevailing message seems to be "only big is beautiful."

My previous reprimanding post was a test to see if anyone would pick up on this.....you see, had it been the other way around and I had told a 600-something lb member that he or she was a ticking time-bomb for cardiac arrest, I'd have been banned on the spot or at the *very* least sternly warned. 

However, I tell someone who is clinically underweight that he is "knocking on death's door" and how he should be admitted to a hospital, yet hardly an eyelash is batted. 

Though in reality, subject B(BRDDRS1 @ 16.6 BMI) is physically far better off than the hypothetical Mr. 600 pounder- not even a remotely fair contest.

Go figure.....:doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

admjg8 said:


> Exactly.........dimensions claims to be a _size-acceptance_ board, yet the prevailing message seems to be "only big is beautiful."
> 
> My previous reprimanding post was a test to see if anyone would pick up on this.....you see, had it been the other way around and I had told a 600-something lb member that he or she was a ticking time-bomb for cardiac arrest, I'd have been banned on the spot or at the *very* least sternly warned.
> 
> However, I tell someone who is clinically underweight that he is "knocking on death's door" and how he should be admitted to a hospital, yet hardly an eyelash is batted.
> 
> Though in reality, subject B(BRDDRS1 @ 16.6 BMI) is physically far better off than the hypothetical Mr. 600 pounder- not even a remotely fair contest.
> 
> Go figure.....:doh:



There is on the BBW board (if I'm remembering correctly) about thin men being with SS/SSW. The men are often very nervous about being "too thin," etc. We do try to encourage them and let them know that there are *plenty* of SS/BBW that are attracted to thin/skinny men.

Don't ask me why I rambled that .....lol

I personally try to stay away from the numbers threads (lost x amt of lbs, this size vs. that size, etc) since on Dims it can be soooooooooooo controversial. One never knows when you'll get in major trouble from mods when you talk about weight.......especially when the pounds are going lower. I wish it wasn't like that, but I'm not the owner of the site.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## bigjayne66

Wooooo !!!! passed 420lbs for the first time .....


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> Wooooo !!!! passed 420lbs for the first time .....



and sadly no picture to see your beauty


----------



## jcas50

5' 8' and 198 lb. Not bad for a guy pushin sixty.


----------



## Weirdo890

bigjayne66 said:


> Wooooo !!!! passed 420lbs for the first time .....



Are you enjoying yourself Jayne? :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW

admjg8 said:


> Exactly.........dimensions claims to be a _size-acceptance_ board, yet the prevailing message seems to be "only big is beautiful."
> 
> My previous reprimanding post was a test to see if anyone would pick up on this.....you see, had it been the other way around and I had told a 600-something lb member that he or she was a ticking time-bomb for cardiac arrest, I'd have been banned on the spot or at the *very* least sternly warned.
> 
> However, I tell someone who is clinically underweight that he is "knocking on death's door" and how he should be admitted to a hospital, yet hardly an eyelash is batted.
> 
> Though in reality, subject B(BRDDRS1 @ 16.6 BMI) is physically far better off than the hypothetical Mr. 600 pounder- not even a remotely fair contest.
> 
> Go figure.....:doh:



How about a quiz for you? 

If said 600 pounder came to this board, in the conversation that was being had at the time, and said, "Oh me oh my! :blush: I think I might be the heavyweight you are referring to. I'm only 4' 8" and I weigh 600 pounds. And I'm sooooo lazy. *brup* Excuse me. :blush:," in a conversation which do you think he's looking for people to say:


Corpus Crispy, you're like a freakin HEARTATTACK waiting to happen
OMGYOUSOGDFAT!!!11!1!!
CARUSH MEE PLEEZE!
:wubu::wubu:I bet you're so strong:wubu::wubu:
All of the above
There are times where a person wants their weight to be commented on. Especially when one comes to stand directly underneath a label and says, "Look at me."


----------



## fairymoon

First post, been lurking for a few days. 5'10 and 206 pounds as of yesterday


----------



## bigjayne66

Weirdo890 said:


> Are you enjoying yourself Jayne? :happy:



Of course,my weight will settle somewhere,but don't know at what level yet


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

fairymoon said:


> First post, been lurking for a few days. 5'10 and 206 pounds as of yesterday



Welcome


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> Of course,my weight will settle somewhere,but don't know at what level yet



Just so long as it settles some where on your already beautiful and not in to the ether LOL


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> Just so long as it settles some where on your already beautiful and not in to the ether LOL



Are we in need of a room? 

Yes, yes, I know, you have one!


----------



## CaptainEO

Been hovering around 370 lbs lately...


----------



## feeder

my girlfriend is 798 lbs.


----------



## CPProp

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Are we in need of a room?
> 
> Yes, yes, I know, you have one!



I've got two now  just built a wall down the middle.....trouble is I've only got half a bed and half a TV in each LOL


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> I've got two now  just built a wall down the middle.....trouble is I've only got half a bed and half a TV in each LOL



So I guess your binoculars are now divided too?


----------



## CPProp

MizzSnakeBite said:


> So I guess your binoculars are now divided too?



Yes its a monocular along with half a sandwhich and half a cup of tea....but best of all I'm only half bord LOL


----------



## bigjayne66

CPProp said:


> I've got two now  just built a wall down the middle.....trouble is I've only got half a bed and half a TV in each LOL



You should qualify for half a TV licence then lmao ..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> Yes its a monocular along with half a sandwhich and half a cup of tea....but best of all I'm only half bord LOL



LOLLOL!


----------



## CPProp

bigjayne66 said:


> You should qualify for half a TV licence then lmao ..



and half Council Tax


----------



## KHayes666

feeder said:


> my girlfriend is 798 lbs.



Proof? Pics?


----------



## Mega-M

KHayes666 said:


> Proof? Pics?



her girlfriend is the 800 pound murderer?


----------



## bbwbelover

I'm about 196 which is nearly my heighest weight ever. I'm trying to get to 220 in the short term


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I'm up (my weight, not my height ). 5'5", and 369.5lbs.


----------



## Lovelyone

I weigh more than a motorcycle, but less than a house.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lovelyone said:


> I weigh more than a motorcycle, but less than a house.



ROFL! 

now 10 characters


----------



## Surlysomething

I WEIGH A BILLION POUNDS!!

:wubu:


----------



## olly5764

feeder said:


> my girlfriend is 798 lbs.



Wow! I'm impressed


----------



## cooljoeyd

feeder said:


> my girlfriend is 798 lbs.



no she's not.


----------



## Paquito

feeder said:


> my girlfriend is 798 lbs.



You're not a very good feeder if you can't get those measly two pounds.


----------



## Blackjack

free2beme04 said:


> You're not a very good feeder if you can't get those measly two pounds.



Seriously. That's only like 8 quarter pounders. And if someone who's almost 800 pounds can't down them within like five minutes, it's a serious fatty fail.


----------



## mantis_shrimp

Im about 340 give or take =/


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Right now i'm 270 lbs.


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer

My response to this question will always be the old adage "if she ain't 280, she ain't a lady" and luckily it is true


----------



## Famouslastwords

Like Devi (MizzSnakeBite, my lovely darling) my weight has gone up too.

I dunno what it is but it's over 400 pounds. Were talking Midwest buffets and new places to eat here y'all.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Like Devi (MizzSnakeBite, my lovely darling) my weight has gone up too.
> 
> I dunno what it is but it's over 400 pounds. Were talking Midwest buffets and new places to eat here y'all.



:kiss2: to you sweetie!

Stress will cause weight gain too, so I'm sure all the stress of moving played a part too.

:wubu:,
Me


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> :kiss2: to you sweetie!
> 
> Stress will cause weight gain too, so I'm sure all the stress of moving played a part too.
> 
> :wubu:,
> Me



BTW, We did drive through Texas, but we didn't really stop anywhere except the hotels, besides, our route only went through the very tippytop of TX and we skipped over your part, so I hope you don't mind that we didn't meet up. Also my poor cats were absolutely traumatized, although they would have loved to eat your birds. Although, I'm not ruling out meeting in the future either minus the cats.

<3,

Me


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> BTW, We did drive through Texas, but we didn't really stop anywhere except the hotels, besides, our route only went through the very tippytop of TX and we skipped over your part, so I hope you don't mind that we didn't meet up. Also my poor cats were absolutely traumatized, although they would have loved to eat your birds. Although, I'm not ruling out meeting in the future either minus the cats.
> 
> <3,
> 
> Me



That's ok! I didn't expect that you'd reach my area since it would be out of your path. Yep, I've had to travel with cats before. Fun times. lol

<3,
Me


----------



## Oldtimer76

Famouslastwords said:


> Like Devi (MizzSnakeBite, my lovely darling) my weight has gone up too.
> 
> I dunno what it is but it's over 400 pounds. Were talking Midwest buffets and new places to eat here y'all.



At least there can't be too much of your cuteness
Hope you enjoy your new place to live!


----------



## bigjayne66

now 430 squishy pounds and gaining slowly....


----------



## Bigrcasey

As of this morning, Im officially 350 pounds. I am gaining, but S-L-O-W-L-Y! Booooo


----------



## imfree

That illness last fall took 120lbs off me, I'm back 
up to about 340.


----------



## BBWBecky

as of this morning I'm 247 lbs. Up 11.7 lbs in alomst three weeks started at 236.
Recently went off a diet I had been on for 8 yrs and just decided to enjoy food and take the gains as they come


----------



## LillyBBBW

imfree said:


> That illness last fall took 120lbs off me, I'm back
> up to about 340.



How are you feeling now Edgar? Good to see you back.


----------



## imfree

LillyBBBW said:


> How are you feeling now Edgar? Good to see you back.



I'm doing very well, and by the Grace of God, continuing
to recover with a vengeance.:bow:

Here is my account of what happened inside of this bod
of mine. Any medical opinions, from anyone, regarding 
what may have been going on are welcome, as I'm still 
trying to figure it all out myself.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1455703&postcount=12

My present oxygen usage is 1 liter-per-minute and
my present weight is around 342.


----------



## Rounderly

234.2 lbs as of this morning and gaining slowly but steadily.

I have a spreadsheet!


----------



## BBWBecky

Weighed myself this morning up to 250 lbs...gained 14 lbs in 3 weeks...let me know what ya think.
If anyone here is from Pa or near by I'm looking for an encourager/feeder for a relationship


----------



## traceg

345lbs this morning


----------



## chubsmuggler

223 last time I weighed. O8


----------



## chaoticfate13

wish i sill had a scale, can i barrow anyones? 

i know for sure im well over 250. wow i got fat haha i love saying that.


----------



## chubsmuggler

I did not know you were on here! It is cool to see ya again Ant. XD


----------



## KotR

It'd been a few years since I'd seen a scale since the electronic one we had broke, but back then I was floating between 220 and 230. Few weeks back I snuck on one at the ex's place and it read 253. Whether or not that's accurate, I dunno. Lately I've been in one of my moods were I just wanna hit 300 and never look back.


----------



## imfree

:smitten:347 pounds:smitten:


----------



## JonesT

210 lbs here


----------



## WomanlyHips

334 as of this morning...


----------



## Mattixus

only 223


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Right around 405lbs right now. 

I need to get a new scale...... have outgrown my old one.....


----------



## imfree

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Right around 405lbs right now.
> 
> I need to get a new scale...... have outgrown my old one.....



You're adorable, Angie, and I'd love to give you my
old Tanita. It's capacity is 440 lbs/200 kg, but it
would read all-the-way to 453. A little growing
room, but not too much.:bow: 

View attachment hd351POPUP.jpg


----------



## bbwbelover

I just tipped over 200 lbs


----------



## CarlaSixx

I just bought a scale and got to weigh myself for the first time in at least 3 years. I was 343 lbs. Quite a bit of it is newfound muscle.


----------



## imfree

Like last time, I'm around 347. WOW!,Dimm's 
has a "Record Your Weight Thread"!


----------



## KHayes666

CarlaSixx said:


> I just bought a scale and got to weigh myself for the first time in at least 3 years. I was 343 lbs. Quite a bit of it is newfound muscle.



Now that's awesome, congrats


----------



## imfree

CarlaSixx said:


> I just bought a scale and got to weigh myself for the first time in at least 3 years. I was 343 lbs. Quite a bit of it is newfound muscle.



You look adorable, as well as strong and healthy.:bow:


----------



## spydermunkee

6'0''. 160ish lbs. i hover in that zone. i really hate that ish.

i hurt my shoulder last week...and since its my eating/working out/ etc arm....well im probably more like 155. =(

someone on here mentioned how horrible it is to have a mega high metabolism. I know the feeling. I'm either wayyy to skinny, or i've got no neck and superman's bod.

but. my fiance is at her highest weight ever (no thanks to me.  ) and creeping up to 5'6'' 240lbs. 

and I still throw her around like a sack of potatoes. =D

Nothing more fun than giving a fatty a piggyback ride. hehe.


----------



## Yoroi

Oi, you're all like much more thinner than I am! I weight about 94 kg; about 207 lbs. Seriously, I'm so short...(161,6 cm meh sorry I only know metric system) But I weight more than I look :I.


----------



## Sandymac

I am about 385 pounds.


----------



## imfree

Sandymac said:


> I am about 385 pounds.



WOW, you're beautiful!:bow:


----------



## imfree

Too bad my talking scale is mute. I normally
weigh in light clothing, after breakfast. "Your
weight is 353 lbs."

*I am totally blessed out of my socks to be
regaing my lost weight in fat instead of the
100lbs or so of fluid and toxins that I had
been retaining. God is good. All I've done
was to avoid extreme overeating and the
accompanying extreme insulin use and
avoid things with high fat and salt. I use
carbs more moderately, too.:bow:


----------



## Paul

Sandymac said:


> I am about 385 pounds.



Welcome to a fellow Winnipeger. I hope you are not getting washed out by all the rain we are having.


----------



## George

I must remember what happens when you eat 3 honey buns in a day. 217lbs XD


----------



## Gyrene

6'0" 480lbs ... wish I can say it's mostly muscle, but those days passed me by around 200lbs ago.


----------



## KHayes666

George said:


> I must remember what happens when you eat 3 honey buns in a day. 217lbs XD



That's a good start ;-)


----------



## George

KHayes666 said:


> That's a good start ;-)


well weight changed 218


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

120lbs...
And at 5'10" I look really skinny.


----------



## bbwbelover

I recently tipped over 200lbs. Probably 205 atm, 6' tall.


----------



## George

223 at the moment


----------



## LurkingBBW

323 as of yesterday


----------



## Seda

Sounds much more impressive in lbs, around 350ish.


----------



## dougheak

Ok...can't believe that I am doing this, considering this is the first time that I have admitted my now, heavier, weight.

248...up 30 pounds since Christmas!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

I've gained like a million pounds...so that would put me at a million, four hundred and like, 10 or 20.


----------



## KHayes666

Famouslastwords said:


> I've gained like a million pounds...so that would put me at a million, four hundred and like, 10 or 20.



You're still skinny lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

KHayes666 said:


> You're still skinny lol



In what universe? lol


----------



## Paquito

Famouslastwords said:


> In what universe? lol



In my bedroom.


----------



## tubby

6'0", only 165. I am proud of gaining 25 pounds since late May. I've always had a fast metabolism and been tall and lanky, so I went "screw it" and went the whole 9 yards-I assumed I burned 3k cal a day doing nothing (again, fast metabolism) and then doubled my food intake. Now I have small love handles and a 32 waist (instead of a 28) and I can no longer see my ribs and hipbone. Only a few stretchmarks on my butt to show for it too!


----------



## imfree

353 as of today.


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm bloated and PMSing so right now I'm 5'7, 243 pounds


----------



## BlackBBW2010

I'm at about 280 I think


----------



## Lovelyone

My weight is more than a breadbox and less than a mini van? Does that count? Seriously I was declining in weight until July (which by the way, happens to have been both one of the worst months AND one of the best of my life). Figure that out.


----------



## imfree

Around 360, I'll be checking soon.

*Lovelyone's "more than a breadbox
and less than a minivan" works for me,
too!


----------



## ppinkie

I cant believe I'm shy to post this....236.


----------



## imfree

Summer's a little over 370 last time
I looked.


----------



## Orchid

205 lbs this morning


----------



## vampirekitten

372.4 yesterday at work  i'm getting there!! :eat1::wubu:


----------



## imfree

vampirekitten said:


> 372.4 yesterday at work  i'm getting there!! :eat1::wubu:



I've was around 440 before I became ill late
last year. I was 374 before breakfast.


----------



## watts63

As of today, I'm weighing at a delicious, nutritious, 319 pounds of sexual chocolate.


----------



## HayleeRose

276lbs, as of last week.


----------



## khrestel

342 lbs and hopefully 350 after honeymoon  It would be such a nive, even number.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Hmm, I remember your appetite, so it won't be a big problem for you to manage:happy: LOL
Congrats on the wedding! Your fiancé or hubby already(?)is a very lucky guy


----------



## KHayes666

khrestel said:


> 342 lbs and hopefully 350 after honeymoon  It would be such a nive, even number.



Who could have ever thought 4 years ago you'd reach 350. Congrats and have fun


----------



## bbwbelover

I'm just over 200lbs atm.


----------



## Mikey

CupcakeWhisperer said:


> My response to this question will always be the old adage "if she ain't 280, she ain't a lady" and luckily it is true



That is all depending on taste! Some here would have that number at 480!


----------



## sexisoprano87

yesterday i checked i was 320, not what i want to be. hoping to start losing weight for health reasons i would like to be 200 lbs long way ahead of me.


----------



## JennaVonDell

434 lbs or around 30 stone :kiss2:


----------



## imfree

380 yesterday morning.


----------



## hugh.d.

165 pounds of muscle.....soon to gain


----------



## FatNick

220 and still going:eat2:


----------



## mitya35

250 and still gain :eat1:


----------



## Shosh

As of today 299 pounds.


----------



## Ample Pie

Down 15 lbs from July--380lbs. 
what the what?


----------



## The Orange Mage

Rebecca said:


> Down 15 lbs from July--380lbs.
> what the what?



Still safely three times as much as me! 121 lbs!


----------



## bmann0413

Hmm, I don't really know. I think the last time I weighed myself I was around 253. I feel like I gained weight since then, though. I could be wrong.


----------



## Jello404

As of a few months ago 450.


----------



## Cors

Deleted due to whine!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I like to weigh myself first thing in the morning, though I've heard you're more accurate at night. I've tried either way and the difference is only at most 1lb.

So... as of this morning... 335lbs.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I don't own a pair of scales in my house that goes up to my actual weight, but a visit to the doctor a few weeks ago gave me my current (size 22, 5'10" for reference):

122 kilos
19 stone, 3 pounds
269 pounds

(By my estimations, I'd cost £1037.00 to dry clean at my dry cleaners!)


----------



## imfree

I was 390 yesterday morning b4 breakfast.


----------



## Juice

It was time for my 6 month docs appointment yesterday. Back in April I weighed exactly 206 kilos and got a terrible lecture from him. He even gave me a diet plan to follow which I must admit tried to follow for a couple of weeks or so.Yesterday, I promised myself that I am not going to cry or feel sad no matter what he says. After all it's his job (kind of) to warn me about the dangers of such a high weight. I knew I gained a little, maybe a kilo or two, but it's hard for me to tell how much as most of my clothes are extremely stretchy. He weighed and boom: 217 kilos (477 pounds). Almost 25 pounds more in less than six months. He almost had a heart attack. He did not say anything. He just wrote the usual prescription and did not even say a word. When I was leaving he just said "i love food also you know but you really have to control yourself. if you can't I will happily help you think about surgery":doh:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Juice said:


> It was time for my 6 month docs appointment yesterday. Back in April I weighed exactly 206 kilos and got a terrible lecture from him. He even gave me a diet plan to follow which I must admit tried to follow for a couple of weeks or so.Yesterday, I promised myself that I am not going to cry or feel sad no matter what he says. After all it's his job (kind of) to warn me about the dangers of such a high weight. I knew I gained a little, maybe a kilo or two, but it's hard for me to tell how much as most of my clothes are extremely stretchy. He weighed and boom: 217 kilos (477 pounds). Almost 25 pounds more in less than six months. He almost had a heart attack. He did not say anything. He just wrote the usual prescription and did not even say a word. When I was leaving he just said "i love food also you know but you really have to control yourself. if you can't I will happily help you think about surgery":doh:



You are beautiful as you are, and I guess you are truely pretty (after seeing some pics of you in the past):blush:
A shame docters always giving you a hint telling you to loose weight!
As long as you feel happy, it is ok:bow:

Please take care, hun!


----------



## watts63

305, baby!


----------



## succubus_dxb

YIKES! I've gained 22 pounds since March, i'm at 266 these days, 5'7".


----------



## TinyTum

I'm 218 lbs (15 stone 8 lbs) as of this morning. This is my true weight as I've remembered to add on the 3 lbs that my scales magically take off (they always weigh a little light  ).


----------



## Lalazuu

I try to avoid weighing. I know I am gaining weight and I hate myself for it. I must not too much though since I do not change my habits.. Seeing this thread, I went and weighed. I wish I hadn't. I am 22 years old and about 5'10-5'11. I weigh 358.4 pounds. It is 8:01 PM. I hate myself..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lalazuu said:


> I try to avoid weighing. I know I am gaining weight and I hate myself for it. I must not too much though since I do not change my habits.. Seeing this thread, I went and weighed. I wish I hadn't. I am 22 years old and about 5'10-5'11. I weigh 358.4 pounds. It is 8:01 PM. I hate myself..



It's going to be alright. Don't hate yourself over a number on an inanimate object. Is it really worth it to hate yourself over that? Hopefully this thread and site will help you realize you're more than a number on a scale.

(((hugs)))


----------



## veggieforever

196 lbs and P-R-O-U-D!! 

Weight is such a personal number but I found revealing mine kinda cool and I am not at all ashamed. That's my number, it may fluctuate but it's MINE ALL MINE!! lol xXx


----------



## KHayes666

Lalazuu said:


> I try to avoid weighing. I know I am gaining weight and I hate myself for it. I must not too much though since I do not change my habits.. Seeing this thread, I went and weighed. I wish I hadn't. I am 22 years old and about 5'10-5'11. I weigh 358.4 pounds. It is 8:01 PM. I hate myself..



Sorry to hear that you hate yourself. Hope you find a method that allows you to love yourself someday.


----------



## imfree

In the ChiaKini, just before lunch, 393 lbs. I see 400
out there, not so far away.


----------



## watts63

Down to 304!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Still 125lbs.


----------



## imfree

Still creepin' toward 400.

Grand Funk Railroad-Creepin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNwusAjlQog


----------



## bigjayne66

I have been missing for a while,I was 444lbs on the 1st October,seem to have stabilised around this weight,although I haven't cut back on my:eat1:


----------



## Emma

Lalazuu said:


> I try to avoid weighing. I know I am gaining weight and I hate myself for it. I must not too much though since I do not change my habits.. Seeing this thread, I went and weighed. I wish I hadn't. I am 22 years old and about 5'10-5'11. I weigh 358.4 pounds. It is 8:01 PM. I hate myself..



Its just a number. Look inside yourself, does that number make you worthwhile of hate? Would you hate another person for weighing the same as you do? You are your own hardest critic and until you learn to stop hating yourself you are just making your life shit.


----------



## FatNick

226 :eat1:


----------



## CPProp

About 15 minutes


----------



## louisaml

I am 237 as of now. My highest was 260 and I want to get up to that and higher. I have a wedding dress to grow into. Exact opposite of most brides I know. I am somewhere between 5 feet and 5 foot 5, it all depends on my shoes and I wear different ones each time I get my ID.


----------



## CPProp

Wow what a brilliant aspiration I take my hat off to you :bow:


----------



## KHayes666

louisaml said:


> I am 237 as of now. My highest was 260 and I want to get up to that and higher. I have a wedding dress to grow into. Exact opposite of most brides I know. I am somewhere between 5 feet and 5 foot 5, it all depends on my shoes and I wear different ones each time I get my ID.



If your fiancee is as good as others (heh), you won't have any problems fitting into that dress when the time comes. Good luck


----------



## esaker

272 lbs. of naughty man-flesh.


----------



## Surlysomething

6.5 million pounds!


----------



## imfree

395 lbs of Fat Panda Hugs.


----------



## pudgy

148. Can't quite get to 150...off to get another cupcake.


----------



## watts63

Down to 301!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Surlysomething said:


> 6.5 million pounds!



Wow! Have you gained lately?


----------



## Magusz

I weight 246lbs


----------



## b0nnie

I'm 5'3" and about 240-245lbs


----------



## imfree

I weigh more than my cat and less than that broken-down 
Cadi in the front yard.


----------



## fpoitr

I'm 150 lbs, any takers?


----------



## VickiNicole

i'm at 289. lbs. as of my step on the scale tonight after the shower


----------



## BBWBecky

I'm at 258 as of this morning...
I know this is a weight board..i'm trying to lose around 20 lbs or so to get my diabetes under control


----------



## elina86

Last time I checked my weight, which was last weekend, I weighed about 106 kg.


----------



## Tad

Scale read 210 this morning, but it reads a bit low....so probably about 213 pounds. Which was my high last Winter.....this is still the end of biking season, I'm supposed to be at my lowest point of the year, but started bouncing back up around August for whatever reason. So not sure what will happen this winter...


----------



## KHayes666

BBWBecky said:


> I'm at 258 as of this morning...
> I know this is a weight board..i'm trying to lose around 20 lbs or so to get my diabetes under control



Good luck. Hope you are able to accomplish that


----------



## Kamily

Im in the 250-260 range.


----------



## JulieD

I am 520+ and the last time i weighed myself was in July ... oh im 5 ft 6 inches...:blush:


----------



## Dromond

5' 5" and 248 lbs as of a few days ago. I've been in the 240 - 250 range for almost two years now. I'm currently on a downward trend toward 240, but if the past is any indication I will drift back toward 250 again. I've seen this same 10 pounds so often I know each pound on a first name basis.


----------



## degek2001

JulieD said:


> I am 520+ and the last time i weighed myself was in July ... oh im 5 ft 6 inches...:blush:


520+ sounds very well :smitten:
I always like new belly updates 
<3 Henk


----------



## degek2001

BBWBecky said:


> I'm at 258 as of this morning...
> I know this is a weight board..i'm trying to lose around 20 lbs or so to get my diabetes under control


You're transforming in a jumping starr. Watch out for the unhealthy jojo effect!
<3 henk


----------



## Oldtimer76

degek2001 said:


> You're transforming in a jumping starr. Watch out for the unhealthy jojo effect!
> <3 henk



Is this really neccessary to mention here, Henk?


----------



## KHayes666

Oldtimer76 said:


> Is this really neccessary to mention here, Henk?



No, it isn't.


----------



## bigjayne66

446 lbs as of today


----------



## watts63

Down to 296.


----------



## Dmitra

Went to the doc today and holding steady at 165kg/363lb (1.68m/5'7").


----------



## FatNick

234 lbs. :eat1: It seems like I gained 13 more lbs. overnight.


----------



## bigbellyroll

213 2 weeks ago. Not Trying to gain, but stopped the diet so I'm sure I have. See profile pic if you want. That was today.



OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


----------



## imfree

402 right after breakfast, today. I'm near fully-recovered from last year's illness. 'Bout time for this Big Ole' Dog to post a picture in my lime(Chia)green Skinz Chiakini. Will postpixplz for Rep.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Got weighed today for my fitness test.
5'10 1/2"
172


----------



## George

223 yes I am gonna gain my weight back no one die lol


----------



## spockck

145 but working on it


----------



## KitKat341990

Around 159 or so.


----------



## mccormick

285-290 is the range I stay at.


----------



## watts63

As of today, 286.


----------



## The Orange Mage

118.5 lbs or 52.5 kg


----------



## BeastofBurden.

5'11" and 186....back to my fighting weight! lol


----------



## KitKat341990

KitKat341990 said:


> Around 159 or so.



Scratch that...162 now.


----------



## bigjayne66

448 lbs---- 32 stone !!!


----------



## VVET

bigjayne66 said:


> 448 lbs---- 32 stone !!!



Nice 
2 weeks ago my highest 205#


----------



## bigjayne66

VVET said:


> Nice
> 2 weeks ago my highest 205#


 Nice it may be,but I don't think I will be growing much more as it is hard going getting around carrying this much....


----------



## VVET

bigjayne66 said:


> Nice it may be,but I don't think I will be growing much more as it is hard going getting around carrying this much....



Oh sorry to hear that you're having difficulties. I wish you well, never the less


----------



## imfree

402, yesterday, before breakfast. edgarbigdog400 is true to the name again.
Will post pix in *Chia Confessions* thread, if requested.


----------



## bigjayne66

VVET said:


> Oh sorry to hear that you're having difficulties. I wish you well, never the less



Thanks,soft hug for you


----------



## Juice

I have finally managed to buy my own scales! I am exactly 481 pounds, which is 3 pounds above my last month's reading at the doctors. Maybe it's his scales or maybe it's my recently increased appetite. Who knows.... 
I know I have to stop as the few clothes I own have become rather tight. As if size 34 was not already big enough. :huh: You can tell by the picture! 

My body has changed for sure. My once well defined waist has disappeared and my boobs appear much smaller compared to my huge belly and large stomach. I am however much more comfortable with my body and ignore the laughs and comments. I want to lose some to have more clothing options and be able to fit in cinema seats and behind my car's wheel (I still drive but not as much as before because I have to pull the seat all the way back and its rather uncomfortable). But I accepted being fat and I don't care if people are in shock when they meet me.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Juice said:


> I have finally managed to buy my own scales! I am exactly 481 pounds, which is 3 pounds above my last month's reading at the doctors. Maybe it's his scales or maybe it's my recently increased appetite. Who knows....
> I know I have to stop as the few clothes I own have become rather tight. As if size 34 was not already big enough. :huh: You can tell by the picture!
> 
> My body has changed for sure. My once well defined waist has disappeared and my boobs appear much smaller compared to my huge belly and large stomach. I am however much more comfortable with my body and ignore the laughs and comments. I want to lose some to have more clothing options and be able to fit in cinema seats and behind my car's wheel (I still drive but not as much as before because I have to pull the seat all the way back and its rather uncomfortable). But I accepted being fat and I don't care if people are in shock when they meet me.



Your body looks so good in this picture. I'm sure you are a breathtaking lady in real:wubu:


----------



## Juice

Oldtimer76 said:


> Your body looks so good in this picture. I'm sure you are a breathtaking lady in real:wubu:


Everybody tells me of the beautiful face I have but I think is to make me feel that I must lose weight to be beautiful all over haha. That's another one of me standing


----------



## VVET

Juice said:


> Everybody tells me of the beautiful face I have but I think is to make me feel that I must lose weight to be beautiful all over haha. That's another one of me standing



Looks like very nice calves too


----------



## Oldtimer76

Juice said:


> Everybody tells me of the beautiful face I have but I think is to make me feel that I must lose weight to be beautiful all over haha. That's another one of me standing



Girl, beauty comes in all sizes and your body looks very beautiful to me!:wubu: Nice calves indeed!
Portugal must be proud to have such a pretty lady like you:blush:

:bow:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Current weight is 291,was hoping to get to 300 but not looking promising.I'm not focusing on it as much so we'll see.


----------



## tinyguy4ssbbw

Looking lovely Juice...how tall are you?


----------



## stillblessed23

Broke my scale it's driving me crazy lol! The last reading I got was 346 and It's supposed to go to 380lbs. Don't shop K-mart peeps lol. Anyway, that was last month. I FEEL heavier, clothes are tighter and I think I have officially destroyed my ability to get full haha. IDK hopefully santa brings me a heavy duty scale for christmas and I can find out 

-Mish


----------



## tjw1971

I know Weight Watchers sells a dial-type scale that goes to 400lbs., and only costs about $29. I've seen it for sale around here at, I think, Target and Wal-Mart stores. (I'm sure it's not quite as accurate or durable as a good digital one, but IMHO, there's just something cooler/more satisfying about watching the dial spin around.) 

Probably not a bad idea to test them out before buying, if you're looking for an inexpensive one, too. I used to know a gal who did that at a local Wal-Mart, where lots of them were hanging on pegs and easy to take down and try out. She said she found out that a lot of cheap ones won't weigh accurately at all when you weigh over about 2/3rds. of their limit. (Her old one would tell everyone they weighed a max. of 285 or so, despite being labeled to 330. She weighed about 315 and even if she bounced up and down on that scale, it'd just go from 285 to about 288 and back to 285 again.)



stillblessed23 said:


> Broke my scale it's driving me crazy lol! The last reading I got was 346 and It's supposed to go to 380lbs. Don't shop K-mart peeps lol. Anyway, that was last month. I FEEL heavier, clothes are tighter and I think I have officially destroyed my ability to get full haha. IDK hopefully santa brings me a heavy duty scale for christmas and I can find out
> 
> -Mish


----------



## velia

I'm at 308 as of this morning. This thread is rather fun.


----------



## imfree

velia said:


> I'm at 308 as of this morning. This thread is rather fun.



308 and quite lovely, I'd like to add.


*I did peek at your profile.


----------



## velia

imfree said:


> 308 and quite lovely, I'd like to add.
> 
> 
> *I did peek at your profile.



Well, thank you, sir! :wubu:


----------



## imfree

velia said:


> Well, thank you, sir! :wubu:



I forgot mention earlier that I like your user title. I'm somewhat unabashedly obese, myself, living "fat n sexy" with abandon.


----------



## velia

imfree said:


> I forgot mention earlier that I like your user title. I'm somewhat unabashedly obese, myself, living "fat n sexy" with abandon.



Thank you! Its actually something I'm striving for, and I'm thankful for the great examples around here, such as yourself!


----------



## imfree

velia said:


> Thank you! Its actually something I'm striving for, and I'm thankful for the great examples around here, such as yourself!



Thanks for your post that blesses me mightily, more than 1 K Rep!:bow:

May you be richly blessed and have more to give thanks for than you can even remember!:happy:


----------



## Juice

tinyguy4ssbbw said:


> Looking lovely Juice...how tall are you?



Hi there! I am 5.8''


----------



## watts63

Down to 283.


----------



## EMH1701

Currently, 199.8.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

405.6 as of this Morning


----------



## Ilegalpat

I am at 190 pounds.


----------



## bigjayne66

Still at 448,been steady for 3 weeks now,no doubt that will change over the festive season :eat2:


----------



## DaniBombshell

I am 5'1 and 255 lbs.


----------



## imfree

DaniBombshell said:


> I am 5'1 and 255 lbs.



Sounds like a great cutness index to me.


----------



## imfree

Today, after breakfast, 405 lbs. Yup, I'm a cuddly bigdog.:happy:


----------



## bbwbelover

i'm about 200 and i don't know which way to go?


----------



## watts63

watts63 said:


> Down to 283.



It's 275 pounds now.


----------



## Grundsau 11

No rest, I gotta be different!
29 & 1/2 stone!


----------



## SailorCupcake

Currently 221.5 , hit a plateau >_<


----------



## imfree

Betcha' I'll be at least 410 lbs after 1/1/11. I had a legs and feet flare-up, with swelling, so I don't even need to oink out over the Holidays to get there, either!


----------



## Anjula

Hmm,now I weight about 140lbs :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

364 pounds,but i hope to turn this all into muscle,that is my goal.:happy:


----------



## KingColt

171 lbs with an upward tendency because I started working out again


----------



## KotR

SailorCupcake said:


> Currently 221.5 , hit a plateau >_<



Out of curiosity, what's your goal, if any?


----------



## SailorCupcake

KotR said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your goal, if any?



Right now, 250. Wanna start small


----------



## KotR

SailorCupcake said:


> Right now, 250. Wanna start small



I won't lie, your profile pic floored me. To the point where "starting small" has me thinking "too late" in places, but that also may have been your intent with it. 

Imagine you've probably answered questions like these before, but when did you start gaining and what did you start at? I've always been a sucker for before and afters of various flavors.


----------



## imfree

Holdin' steady, with no damage, @404 lbs.


----------



## GettingHeavierFL

221 lbs as of 12/26/10


----------



## Tad

GettingHeavierFL said:


> 221 lbs as of 12/26/10



Same here :bow:

After Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, and Boxing Day all featured major eating events, I weighed myself at 221, which is the highest Ive seen in about four years. That will probably drop by about five pounds when I finally finish digesting everything, but that will still be my highest in about three and a half years. Looks like Im in for a couple more years of trying to force myself back under 210 (yes, I such at losing weight, in no small part because a fair part of me would rather be gaining weight).


----------



## Lovelyone

my weight is somewhere between "tonka truck" and "freight train".


----------



## imfree

Mine is more than our kitten and less than our house. I love these weights!


----------



## shuefly pie

I weigh 135.

My husband on the other hand is up to 193 from 155 in April.


----------



## shuefly pie

SailorCupcake said:


> Right now, 250. Wanna start small


You are, like a total bombshell!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Okay question for all you ladies in the high 300's- what scale do you have? Most of the scales I've come across only go up to 340ish. Anything over that just reads 'error' and it pisses me off to no end lol. Right now I'm not sure exactly how much I weight because of it. So any of you guys have any suggestions on a good scales that goes above that range?
> 
> Oh and my estimated weight is somewhere in the 340's lol




I got my scale from the Plus Size Living Catalog. It goes up to 550 lbs. ($79) I think you can call: 1-800-248-2000 for a copy.

Oh, and if it's any interest to anyone, as of today I weigh 510 lbs. I was 365 lbs. around fall 2009 and lost 150 lbs. Obviously, I gained 145 of it back.

I don't totally understand all this "feeder" stuff. I didn't gain weight purposely. All I know is I don't feel as great in the 500's as I did in the 300's.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Mine is more than our kitten and less than our house. I love these weights!



Guys, the My Weight XL-550 is accurate and one of the least expensive 550 lb range scale available. 

View attachment Scale myweigh_xl550_talking_bathroom_scale.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

imfree said:


> Guys, the My Weight XL-550 is accurate and one of the least expensive 550 lb range scale available.




Cinnamitch and I have Imfree's scale it's on amazon for umm almost $50

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014ZQH84/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20http://www.amazon.com/My-Weigh-XL-550-Talking-Bathroom/dp/B0014ZQH84/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293933177&sr=8-2


----------



## imfree

Famouslastwords said:


> Cinnamitch and I have Imfree's scale it's on amazon for umm almost $50
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014ZQH84/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20http://www.amazon.com/My-Weigh-XL-550-Talking-Bathroom/dp/B0014ZQH84/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293933177&sr=8-2



They've gone up a little since I got mine from 

http://www.cappojim.com/bathroom-scales-c-45.html 

in October 2008 when my invoice showed $49.95 and their site showed it at $52.95 a minute ago. It's still a good $20 less than the Tanita HD-440 that I outgrew and gave away. The Tanita featured good, heavy metal construction, however, and a 550 version would have been great.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Wowzers!~Holidays made me gain from about 190 to 205
It's not a bad thing, but I was happy with my last years loss. Need to get back to more activity and less candy, LOL:happy: My goal is 180 for now...


----------



## Anm4521

I weigh 162


----------



## bigjayne66

Exactly 450lbs on the 2nd January !!!


----------



## penguin

I have a good idea of what I weigh, but I'm not happy about it. I haven't weighed myself in a while :/


----------



## HisBear

Right now I'm 326.8 but I'm 6ft tall and more muscular than fat so I just have jiggly mid section and arms. Still big though!


----------



## ICEMANSS00

260 lbs with wide shoulders and deep chocolate skin. 

View attachment Phil @ Reunion.jpg


----------



## BBWMoon

I weigh 306


----------



## imfree

BBWMoon said:


> I weigh 306



A Reppably lovely 306, If I ever saw one!:happy:


----------



## imfree

Today, Standard Measurement Conditions, After Normal Breakfast, wearing ChiaKini, only, 405 lbs. Weight unaffected by the holidays. Wth hearty eating, no stuffing, I'm slowly gaining back to the 440 range.


----------



## Deven

Just got off the scale, and I'm 310, down from 320.


----------



## EMH1701

202. 

Not trying to gain, just not dieting anymore and seeing where that takes me.


----------



## lostgate

Only 165 at the moment . I'm working on it though.


----------



## Surlysomething

1.75 million kgs


----------



## imfree

Before breakfast, in ChiaKini: 405 lbs, est for after b'fast: 408


----------



## dave_1673

255lbs today


----------



## Franklyn

About 63 - 64 kg... So probably 138 - 140 ish pounds...

Also, just for the record, I'm 184 cm tall (^^)


----------



## Kamily

265 lbs according to the scale at the dr office today.


----------



## kentwildt

I weigh 180lbs. I have been the same weight since I was in college. I do not follow any diet, I eat and drink what I want, when I want it. In fact I enjoy cooking and I think that by practice I have become better at it. So who knows what happens inside me, but I do like eating good. I have a big dinner waiting, and I assure everyone I will eat the whole thing and enjoy it! + my beers!


----------



## wannagain

After stuffing 213.


----------



## KittyKitten

LOL, I know that scale shot up after the holidays 240


----------



## big_lad27

I'm currently 17 stone (around 235-240 lbs) oh and 5' 10"


----------



## JonesT

big_lad27 said:


> I'm currently 17 stone (around 235-240 lbs) oh and 5' 10"



I'm around 215 and 220 at 6'0


----------



## radman

as of yesterday i was 280


----------



## BigCutieMeg

Ill be getting weighed in on sunday at my set... im shooting for big numbers... like maybe around 280?

And still more to grow...:eat2:


----------



## BigCutieMeg

kentwildt said:


> I weigh 180lbs. I have been the same weight since I was in college. I do not follow any diet, I eat and drink what I want, when I want it. In fact I enjoy cooking and I think that by practice I have become better at it. So who knows what happens inside me, but I do like eating good. I have a big dinner waiting, and I assure everyone I will eat the whole thing and enjoy it! + my beers!



thats talent... impressive..:happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

5'11" and i weighed myself this week for the first time in probably 6 months and am 384.. up 18lbs since last weigh in.. i was going the other way until the holidays and depression got me eating more..


----------



## elina86

I weighed myself a while ago, and I weigh 107 kg.


----------



## saffronv

At last weigh in I was 316lbs and grew a 1/4in to 6'3 1/2. I thought you were supposed to stop growing taller in your teenage years.


----------



## Totmacher

saffronv said:


> At last weigh in I was 316lbs and grew a 1/4in to 6'3 1/2. I thought you were supposed to stop growing taller in your teenage years.



On average women get to grow into their early twenties, but it's not unheard of for people to a) not stop b) have random growth spurts up until middle-age. Of course these are the result of rare genetic conditions, but hey... it could happen.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Sitting at 120 lbs. Been as high as 128 in the last month or two.


----------



## Famouslastwords

The Orange Mage said:


> Sitting at 120 lbs. Been as high as 128 in the last month or two.



Wow 8 pounds is a lot of fluctuation for a guy of your weight in a month or two's time, would you say it was the holidays?


----------



## Blackjack

143. Just checked it earlier today.


----------



## bigsexy920

390 last checked


----------



## KHayes666

HottiMegan said:


> 5'11" and i weighed myself this week for the first time in probably 6 months and am 384.. up 18lbs since last weigh in.. i was going the other way until the holidays and depression got me eating more..




How are you feeling? I know depression can never really go away but have you got it in check lately? Hope you and your family are doing well otherwise


----------



## bigjayne66

as of 31st January,454 lbs 4lbs gain this month


----------



## The Orange Mage

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow 8 pounds is a lot of fluctuation for a guy of your weight in a month or two's time, would you say it was the holidays?



Both Holidays, plus learning to make ridiculous desserts with my girlfriend. They were both daaaamn good, too! :eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

The Orange Mage said:


> Both Holidays, plus learning to make ridiculous desserts with my girlfriend. They were both daaaamn good, too! :eat2:



Heeeeeeey sounds fun. Well glad you enjoyed it, and sorry for being so curious.


----------



## Zephirym

185lbs at 6'0 :3


----------



## Heyyou

Juice said:


> Everybody tells me of the beautiful face I have but I think is to make me feel that I must lose weight to be beautiful all over haha. That's another one of me standing



Honestly, your body size, weight, etc all sound perfectly fine, and look DAM good! off to a good start with personality and acceptance too!

Im .. liking it :wubu:


----------



## jhaz6471

267 at 6 feet tall


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

245 lbs at 5'5"


----------



## EMH1701

205.3 pounds at 5'2"


----------



## copasgrande

5 foot 5, around 340.


----------



## watts63

Height: 6'4"
Weight: 265


----------



## imfree

I weighed after breakfast, minimally clothed.

Height: approx 5'7"
Weight: 412 lbs


----------



## winndich

about 142 kg, that would be 313 lbs.


----------



## Juice

Heyyou said:


> Honestly, your body size, weight, etc all sound perfectly fine, and look DAM good! off to a good start with personality and acceptance too!
> 
> Im .. liking it :wubu:



Thank you :blush:

I don't speak about my weight openly, my FA boyfriend is the exception, but it's hilarious what other people think. A few days ago a friend commended on my weight gain. She said "you should do something about your weight you know. if you continue like this you will soon be 200 kilos". I thought that was hilarious. I said "no way". She thought I meant that I would never reach 200 kilos and she insisted that I am "very fat" and by her estimations I must be "over 150 kilos". She is a good friend, I did not feel offended. I believe she genuinely cares about me so I felt comfortable to share the truth with her. I asked her to come to the room where I keep my scales. I stepped on and voila: her expression was HILARIOUS. I said "no way I am 200 kilos I told you" (222 kilos exactly)
Poor girl. She then started asking me questions like "How many calories I eat every day" "If sex is comfortable at my weight" "When I am planning to stop"


----------



## Juice

New pic btw 
I bought these UK36 jeans from Ebay a year ago but did not get to wear them. I tried them on a month ago but they could not go past my bottom so I took them to my seamstress and she removed the top part and replaced it with a high elasticated band. She seems excited to have me as a customer. Last week I took her a size 30 dress (which obviously did not fit) and she added fabric on the sides to make it fit me. She said I am making her job more creative. 

I still can't believe the size of my arms... they are bigger than an average girl's thighs! and my double chin almost covers my neck.


----------



## imfree

Juice said:


> New pic btw
> I bought these UK36 jeans from Ebay a year ago but did not get to wear them. I tried them on a month ago but they could not go past my bottom so I took them to my seamstress and she removed the top part and replaced it with a high elasticated band. She seems excited to have me as a customer. Last week I took her a size 30 dress (which obviously did not fit) and she added fabric on the sides to make it fit me. She said I am making her job more creative.
> 
> I still can't believe the size of my arms... they are bigger than an average girl's thighs! and my double chin almost covers my neck.



I bet you give *awesome hugs*, though.:happy:


----------



## VVET

Very Nice


----------



## Oldtimer76

Juice said:


> Thank you :blush:
> 
> I don't speak about my weight openly, my FA boyfriend is the exception, but it's hilarious what other people think. A few days ago a friend commended on my weight gain. She said "you should do something about your weight you know. if you continue like this you will soon be 200 kilos". I thought that was hilarious. I said "no way". She thought I meant that I would never reach 200 kilos and she insisted that I am "very fat" and by her estimations I must be "over 150 kilos". She is a good friend, I did not feel offended. I believe she genuinely cares about me so I felt comfortable to share the truth with her. I asked her to come to the room where I keep my scales. I stepped on and voila: her expression was HILARIOUS. I said "no way I am 200 kilos I told you" (222 kilos exactly)
> Poor girl. She then started asking me questions like "How many calories I eat every day" "If sex is comfortable at my weight" "When I am planning to stop"



I understand it must be tiring to receive all these questions. What is she thinking? 
What are you asking her about HER body? I guess you don't, but she does and it may hurt you

_*Tight hugs*_:kiss2:


----------



## Deacone

I thiiiink it's between 26 and 27 stone. Although I don't know for sure because my scales only go up to 25 stone. and i was weighed half a year ago, and i definately have put on a fair bit of weight since then


----------



## KHayes666

Deacone said:


> I thiiiink it's between 26 and 27 stone. Although I don't know for sure because my scales only go up to 25 stone. and i was weighed half a year ago, and i definately have put on a fair bit of weight since then



Is that a good thing or a bad thing in your opinion?


----------



## Deacone

KHayes666 said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing in your opinion?



It's neither good nor bad. I'm just comfortable how I am. I don't mind being that size although I should probably cut down on eating so much crap! 

and my boyfriend loves it on me and that's all i really care about :]


----------



## KHayes666

Deacone said:


> It's neither good nor bad. I'm just comfortable how I am. I don't mind being that size although I should probably cut down on eating so much crap!
> 
> and my boyfriend loves it on me and that's all i really care about :]



As long as you're ok with it and you're happy...that's all that matters


----------



## Deacone

KHayes666 said:


> As long as you're ok with it and you're happy...that's all that matters



In the past, before I knew about all this. I was like dreading it. But i've embraced being a BBW and now I don't care, because I look damn good the weight I am 

Just more of me to love ^_^


----------



## J_Underscore

Deacone said:


> In the past, before I knew about all this. I was like dreading it. But i've embraced being a BBW and now I don't care, because I look damn good the weight I am
> 
> Just more of me to love ^_^



So glad you're embracing your sexiness baby  xx


----------



## Deacone

J_JP_M said:


> So glad you're embracing your sexiness baby  xx



I'm glad you like it gorgeous :] xxx


----------



## Juice

Oldtimer76 said:


> I understand it must be tiring to receive all these questions. What is she thinking?
> What are you asking her about HER body? I guess you don't, but she does and it may hurt you
> 
> _*Tight hugs*_:kiss2:



She doesn't (hurt) me though
Maybe because I have stopped trying to hide. I honestly think that I had more issues when I was 100 pounds lighter because I still felt I could 'cheat' on how big I was. I wanted to blend. Now I am more open about my weight because I know I cannot hide. I know this girl for many years and I know that she did not mean to be nasty. Her questions were all child-like. What I've come to realise is that we can't expect from people of normal weight to understand all the issues surrounding a supersized person's life. My friend for example has a very healthy appetite. Yet, she is still a normal weight. In her mind it's impossible for a person to reach 490 pounds.Proof is that she estimated me over 100 pounds lighter. :doh:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Well, it probably will be the way you dress that makes you look smaller than you are. I've learned that you are a woman who is proud, smart and also takes the best out of her life. It makes you so beautiful! You probably shine and look happy. People notice if you feel like that. I can't remember if I ever saw your face in here, though, so I can't really tell...

:bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76

_It's neither good nor bad. I'm just comfortable how I am. I don't mind being that size although I should probably cut down on eating so much crap! 

and my boyfriend loves it on me and that's all i really care about :]

In the past, before I knew about all this. I was like dreading it. But i've embraced being a BBW and now I don't care, because I look damn good the weight I am

Just more of me to love ^_^_



Deacone said:


> I'm glad you like it gorgeous :] xxx



*Wow! I like your self esteem*:bow:


----------



## Deacone

Oldtimer76 said:


> *Wow! I like your self esteem*:bow:



Thank you  It's boosted quite a bit recently. Even more so since i've joined this forum, it's made me feel quite at home!


----------



## Alicia33

Well, here it goes...........280 and I am 5'6......
I have to say, that was pretty liberating for me to do that :bounce:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

*thinks* man,i haven't weighed myself in forever,i need a good quality scale.LOL last time i checked i was 364,but i know im bigger then that now.LOL


----------



## prettysteve

I am really ginormous in lbs. I am 6'2" and weigh 240 lbs. I am getting as big as a house!!


----------



## bigjayne66

monthly weigh in 456 lbs today


----------



## snuggletiger

6 foot 3.5 inches tall and 189 lbs.


----------



## velia

I find this thread somehow liberating. I'm not ready to shout my weight from the rooftops or anything, but this will work for now. 

293 as of last weekend.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Still hovering at 122. Pounds.


----------



## Forrest

I am 282 pounds now.  Bigger than I have ever been.


----------



## Deacone

374 lbs


----------



## imfree

Standard measurement conditions: 120VAC line, 8ohm load, .1%THD, 417W RMS, both channels driven, whoops, wrong units!:doh: 417 lbs in the chiakini after breakfast today.


----------



## expansion

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?



I weigh around 265 lbs right now. i have been as low as 185 and as high as six


----------



## badassdebate

about a too light 212 and working on a short term goal of 225 and long term of 420!! :wubu:


----------



## rubenesquehunny

216.5!! And green tomorrow at a friend's  so watch those numbers climb!!


----------



## elina86

I weighed myself in a few hours ago and found out my weight is 108 kg.


----------



## DesignAddict

bella929 said:


> Hello everyone...new member here
> I'm currently 5'4" and weigh 180lbs. Thinking of getting a belly button ring soon...any opinions? (Last photo is when I weighed about 15-20lbs more, ~200lbs...just for comparison.)



Welcome and WOW!


----------



## bella929

DesignAddict said:


> Welcome and WOW!


Thanks! I like your signature by the way xD


----------



## DesignAddict

bella929 said:


> Thanks! I like your signature by the way xD



Anytime


----------



## rubenesquehunny

bella929 said:


> Hello everyone...new member here
> I'm currently 5'4" and weigh 180lbs. Thinking of getting a belly button ring soon...any opinions? (Last photo is when I weighed about 15-20lbs more, ~200lbs...just for comparison.)



smokin hot!!:blush:


----------



## bella929

Thank you hunny! 
:happy:


----------



## rubenesquehunny

bella929 said:


> Thank you hunny!
> :happy:



Hey I call them as I see them sweetie!! Whether 180 or 200 or whatever, you are stunning and never think different!:happy:


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Nice potbelly, Bella!

Pot-Bella would be an edquate nickname, wouldn´t it? 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## bella929

DesignAddict said:


> Welcome and WOW!





rubenesquehunny said:


> Hey I call them as I see them sweetie!! Whether 180 or 200 or whatever, you are stunning and never think different!:happy:



That means a lot coming from someone as gorgeous as you hunny! :bow:


@stuffedbellylover: Pot-Bella! xD I like it!


----------



## geekgamer01

bella929 said:


> Hello everyone...new member here
> I'm currently 5'4" and weigh 180lbs. Thinking of getting a belly button ring soon...any opinions? (Last photo is when I weighed about 15-20lbs more, ~200lbs...just for comparison.)



Bella You look beautiful at both sizes, and a belly button ring would look real cute


----------



## rubenesquehunny

bella929 said:


> That means a lot coming from someone as gorgeous as you hunny! :bow:
> 
> 
> @stuffedbellylover: Pot-Bella! xD I like it!



Bella, you are so sweet with the compliment!!:happy: I think the ring would look amazing at you have a great body!! I got girl wood you are so hot!!


----------



## bella929

geekgamer01 said:


> Bella You look beautiful at both sizes, and a belly button ring would look real cute



 Thank you gamer! I've been wanting one for quite a while now...I'll probably post pics once I get it done 



rubenesquehunny said:


> Bella, you are so sweet with the compliment!!:happy: I think the ring would look amazing at you have a great body!! I got girl wood you are so hot!!



::squeal:: Oh, hunny! :blush: I'm so flattered...girl wood hee hee
Gosh I wish you were nearby-we would have so much fun together!


----------



## rubenesquehunny

::squeal:: Oh, hunny! :blush: I'm so flattered...girl wood hee hee
Gosh I wish you were nearby-we would have so much fun together! [/QUOTE]

:blush: Oh my I offically declare my total girl crush on bella :blush:!!


----------



## bella929

rubenesquehunny said:


> ::squeal:: Oh, hunny! :blush: I'm so flattered...girl wood hee hee
> Gosh I wish you were nearby-we would have so much fun together!



:blush: Oh my I offically declare my total girl crush on bella :blush:!![/QUOTE]

Heehee...I think we'd be really great food and 420 buddies! (...among other things...)


----------



## Zandoz

Well, I guess itreally depends on the scale. In the last month I've been to 3 docs...509, 524, and 537 lbs. Take your pick.


----------



## louisaml

255, stupid medication:doh:


----------



## bella929

My freshly done navel piercing 
Still currently 180lbs.



bella929 said:


> Hello everyone...new member here
> I'm currently 5'4" and weigh 180lbs. Thinking of getting a belly button ring soon...any opinions? (Last photo is when I weighed about 15-20lbs more, ~200lbs...just for comparison.)


----------



## BBWMoon

I'm 274 lbs. :happy:


----------



## Artemisia

6' 0" tall, 350 lbs. Love this body and want to keep it, but I wouldn't care if I was heavier or thinner, as long as I keep fit and energetic.


----------



## Hathor

I was around 330, but I've dropped over 2.5 pant sizes so I have no idea what I weigh now.


----------



## jr000

6'1 210 (but dropping, prepping to run a 5K in June, will probably level out at 195-ish)


----------



## bigjayne66

458 as of 2hd April


----------



## VVET

209.2 This morning


----------



## The Orange Mage

121 lbs...and this is after devouring a Subway footlong sub meal!


----------



## elina86

Currently my weight is 109 kg.


----------



## imfree

Friday 4/8/2011, at Dr's office, fully-dressed, wearing cellphone, down a little, at 417 lbs.


----------



## gary1627

bella929 said:


> My freshly done navel piercing
> Still currently 180lbs.



You have a very sexy figure and the belly stud scompliments your chubby belly so nicely.


----------



## louisaml

250 which really dissapointed me cause I lost 5 pounds, i am eating a lot to. The thing is I can never seem to gain weight on purpose, it happens when I don't focus on it:doh:


----------



## KHayes666

louisaml said:


> 250 which really dissapointed me cause I lost 5 pounds, i am eating a lot to. The thing is I can never seem to gain weight on purpose, it happens when I don't focus on it:doh:



Then don't focus on it. Either that or ask someone you know for help with it.


----------



## EMH1701

204. Up a few pounds since I've stopped dieting.


----------



## velia

EMH1701 said:


> 204. Up a few pounds since I've stopped dieting.



Congrats on quitting dieting!


----------



## EMH1701

velia said:


> Congrats on quitting dieting!



Thanks. It is a hard habit to break. Each year, there is always a new fad that you know no one will be able to stick to for more than a couple of months, but it's always the "Zomg you must try this" thing.

Right now I'm just trying to balance my life out and not eliminate entire food groups from what I eat.


----------



## imfree

Standard measurement conditions apply: 415 Lbs/187 Kg. That's probably my metabolic new set point.


----------



## Kamily

265 lbs as of a few days ago.


----------



## Zandoz

As of today, something under 500. The hospital scale kept jumping around between around 465 and 495.


----------



## bbwluvr3000

I'm at 218.


----------



## tinkerbell

205.6 as of this morning. Technically up .6 lbs, but its just period bloat  lol


----------



## bbwbelover

This morning i weighed in at 202, lets see what happens ;p


----------



## geekgamer01

201 pounds, or so the doctor's scale says....they often lie tho


----------



## MissAshley

Approx 95 lbs


----------



## alkonttt

bella929 said:


> Hello everyone...new member here
> I'm currently 5'4" and weigh 180lbs. Thinking of getting a belly button ring soon...any opinions? (Last photo is when I weighed about 15-20lbs more, ~200lbs...just for comparison.)


WoW :wubu:


----------



## Hathor

5'6" and 303# last time I weighed.


----------



## bigjayne66

452,6 lbs down on last month as been feeling unwell


----------



## Johannes

I hope you feel better now!:smitten:


----------



## imfree

Last check, a couple days ago, 417 lbs.


----------



## Ample Pie

about 397 when I last looked 3 days ago.


----------



## louisaml

253, due to stress and being broke


----------



## JenFromOC

160.....just perfect for me.


----------



## b0nnie

254lbs when I checked last week.


----------



## thefaa21

145, no matter how active or lazy I am I've pretty much stayed at this weight for years now.


----------



## Juice

494 lbs or 224 kilos and new photo


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

I hover around 275lbs


----------



## BBW_Curious1

I'm right there with Red Phoenix--275lbs and 5'5''


----------



## tinkerbell

203.2, as of Friday.


----------



## louisaml

257, but I just got lots of yummy comfort foods, chicken nuggets, tater tots, mountain dew, cookies, hash, pasta salad, eggs, maple syrup, taco chips, hamburg for meatloaf, and crab meat. I also ordered a lot of food from a delivery service.


----------



## Stuffingkit

230-235ish and counting! :eat2:


----------



## imfree

Almost back to my pre October 2009 illness weight (439 lbs).
See picture in "Chia Confessions" thread. 

View attachment 421.2!.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> Almost back to my pre October 2009 illness weight (439 lbs).
> See picture in "Chia Confessions" thread.


 

Isn't your weight gain detrimental to the progress you've made health-wise?


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Isn't your weight gain detrimental to the progress you've made health-wise?



Trust me, the gain is in spite of eating less, especially carbs and using less than half the insulin per day, than I was, prior to October 2009. Losing 120 lbs in two months from illness, set me up for a metabolic shift, downward and rebound. I'll be turning 56 in two weeks and my metabolism may have finally slowed down, naturally. I'm still off oxygen, though the recent crazy weather here really pushed my limit. My friend on oxygen also had lower saturations, lately. My lipids were lower than the doctor's when bloodwork was done a month ago. I'm at peace with my own body and manage my movement carefully to protect my oxygen saturation. I really didn't believe I'd live to see Christmas 2009, but I recovered and now I'm in an intensely creative season of life. I really think I have a fat soul and would be miserable at a lower weight, as I've been there and been unhappy there. I'll be OK.


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> Trust me, the gain is in spite of eating less, especially carbs and using less than half the insulin per day, than I was, prior to October 2009. Losing 120 lbs in two months from illness, set me up for a metabolic shift, downward and rebound. I'll be turning 56 in two weeks and my metabolism may have finally slowed down, naturally. I'm still off oxygen, though the recent crazy weather here really pushed my limit. My friend on oxygen also had lower saturations, lately. My lipids were lower than the doctor's when bloodwork was done a month ago. I'm at peace with my own body and manage my movement carefully to protect my oxygen saturation. I really didn't believe I'd live to see Christmas 2009, but I recovered and now I'm in an intensely creative season of life. I really think I have a fat soul and would be miserable at a lower weight, as I've been there and been unhappy there. I'll be OK.


 

I never knew what your illness was, so I thought maybe the gaining had something to do with it.


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> I never knew what your illness was, so I thought maybe the gaining had something to do with it.



The worst part, Surly, was that the VA Hospital didn't tell me or did not know, themselves, what it was. One home health nurse suggested that I may have had a bout with ulcerative colitis and she may have been right.

Here's an account I wrote in the thread that M2M posted about me.


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> The worst part, Surly, was that the VA Hospital didn't tell me or did not know, themselves, what it was. One home health nurse suggested that I may have had a bout with ulcerative colitis and she may have been right.
> 
> Here's an account I wrote in the thread that M2M posted about me.


 
I know i'm my worst enemy with my Type 2 Diabetes because I don't take very good care of myself. I hope you at least get to go outside sometimes and breathe some fresh air.


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> I know i'm my worst enemy with my Type 2 Diabetes because I don't take very good care of myself. I hope you at least get to go outside sometimes and breathe some fresh air.



That's a great idea, as I'd love to get out in the back yard and play with some portable VLF gear, but these noisy guys will be around a few more weeks and the consistency of Middle Tennessee air will be pea soupish by the time they're gone! Bad air quality, high temperatures, and high humidity make the outdoors pretty hostile down here in the South!


----------



## Zandoz

Actually, after my hospital stay a couple weeks ago I have no idea what my weight is. My weight has always been subject to wild swings of about 30 or so pounds, around 500. During the stay, in a matter of a week, by various scales I was anywhere from 515 to 625...mostly around the lower of the two.


----------



## EMH1701

At 206 tonight.


----------



## jtimmo

301 as of 10:15EST


----------



## BigFA

At 5'11", I am now at 300 lbs. I am amazed that I have reached that level. Its been a slow and steady gain of 130 lbs. over 20+ years. I must admit I have enjoyed every minute of it after I decided that I would eat whatever and whenever I like and never go on a diet again. I have always loved and preferred fat women, but now I even love being fat myself. Looking forward to seeing how much bigger I will naturally become.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Probably somewhere between 130-140 lbs. As I've been a majority of the time between 16 or so and now.


----------



## JohnWylde

Juice said:


> 494 lbs or 224 kilos and new photo



What a simply lovely belly - I adore your curves

John W


----------



## bigbellyroll

A very round looking 233. I'm 5'2".


----------



## Diana_Prince245

250.6. I've lost five pounds since starting my new exercise thing three weeks ago. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## LadyDeelicious

Last weigh in (last weekend) 408.2, 5'7"...AND loving life!


----------



## BBWMoon

I'm 264


----------



## louisaml

Hovering around 250, haven't changed my habits and my clothes are tighter.


----------



## Fox

I'm about 170-180. Somewhere in between. I'm cool with it. I think some people on this site thought I was a lot lighter.


----------



## imfree

LadyDeelicious said:


> Last weigh in (last weekend) 408.2, 5'7"...AND loving life!



Ha! I'm 5'8" and 415lbs, so we're about the same size.


----------



## saracee

210-ish. The crispy chicken sandwich with cheesy tater tots I just ate should help


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Fox said:


> I'm about 170-180. Somewhere in between. I'm cool with it. I think some people on this site thought I was a lot lighter.



I thought you weighed like 120 sopping wet.


----------



## cherrysprite

As of moments ago, I am 351 lbs and 5'6"-ish.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

i currently don't know what i weigh but i want to get on a quality scale to find out.:doh:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Around 264,lost some due to the fact that we bought a house and trying for a baby!Would like to gain some back but not right away.


----------



## KHayes666

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Around 264,lost some due to the fact that we bought a house and trying for a baby!Would like to gain some back but not right away.



Good luck with the baby!


----------



## Van

I weigh 227lbs.


----------



## milfy

im 5ft 9 and weigh 274lbs - 19stone 6lbs....

was 308lbs about 11 weeks ago but then went and had a baby


----------



## Jodi_DJ

Hi there, this is my first post on the boards and this seems a good place for a first post 

I'm 5'11" and my weight today is 311.5


----------



## Gingerbread Woman

12.6 stone (about 174lbs) and I'm 5ft 1".


----------



## RoseVivaciou

Hi, Im 5'7 and about 19stone


----------



## bmann0413

So, I had to go to the doctor last week, and I finally saw what my weight is right now. It said, if I remember correctly, 269 lbs. So it looks like my gaining is going okay. lol


----------



## bbwbelover

I'm in uncharted territory for me, i weighed just over 206lbs this morning!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Lost weight a little while ago but since I have been in Venezuela for the last 2 and a half months I've regained a bit back since I've been eating heaps of greasy food... and despite the fact that I'm doing heaps of exercise!


----------



## EMH1701

208 right now


----------



## imfree

423 lbs today, usual conditions & time.


----------



## Jodi_DJ

313 this morning.


----------



## Kravlenisse79

189 lbs, up 2 lbs since last week.
My favorite shorts from last summer are no longer a loose fit. I have to lift my flab to unbutton them, it's such a good feeling...:eat2: BMI 28.7, 9 lbs from being obese. 

View attachment Pict5061a.jpg


----------



## blueeyedgirl

As of today 295 lbs


----------



## staceysmith

384.4 lbs

Picture reference:


----------



## bmann0413

Woot, 271! Only a few more to my goal of 300!


----------



## bigbellyboi92

I haven't got a clue lol. Broke the scales in Feb and they went up to 330... Kept growing though


----------



## Zandoz

As of today, 534 lbs


----------



## BBWMoon

260 lbs


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

im a hefty 170 lbs... lol I know that's not a lot but its the most ive ever weighed  

View attachment IMAG0821.jpg


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

I'm down to about 210/215ish. As long as I'm single, I wanna lose a lil more weight................. :eat1:


----------



## elina86

My current weight is 110 kg.


----------



## imfree

427 Watts at 102.5mhz, VSWR 1.8:1


----------



## Pitch

282.5 pounds on the nose.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

5'10" & currently 515 lbs., down from 535 lbs.


----------



## BigFA

At 5'11" tall, I now weigh 302 lbs. with a BMI of 42.2. My heaviest ever.


----------



## veggieforever

*I am currently 200lbs (or 14st 3). I am very happy at this weight and feel feminine and sexy. I do have body shot pics but they are too big to upload. Any suggestions as to how I can do this please??? :doh: xXx* 

View attachment Picture0023.jpg


----------



## MandyMajestic

The last time I weighed myself I was 280 lbs. :eat2:


----------



## Jah

When I weighed myself this morning I was 129kg.


----------



## Gandalf

MandyMajestic said:


> The last time I weighed myself I was 280 lbs. :eat2:



Welcome to the boards! I was absolutely amazed when I saw your recent video, you are so pretty! I think it would be wonderful if you expanded into a true SSBBW (provided you enjoy gaining further), your body seems to be literally waiting for that! Keep eating!


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Update: I'm still 210 lbs, but I've gotten a bit fatter. :\ Not sure how that's working, but I can't stop getting bigger. I haven't lost any muscle mass or anything, and my weight has actually decreased....... I guess that's how it usually works for me, but.... *Shrug*.......... :eat1:


----------



## supersizebbw

363pounds...have somehow managed to put on about 60pounds in the past year without meaning to, i think it had alot to do with starting on a call centre job where i sit for 8 freakin hours a day.


----------



## bigbellyroll

241 Today at drug store. No turning back from that.


----------



## infinity57401

Last time I checked I was at 213


----------



## bigbellyroll

infinity57401 said:


> Last time I checked I was at 213



That's where I was in late October when I just decided not to fight it anymore.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

333 pounds as of this morning.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

blueeyedgirl said:


> As of today 295 lbs



Same here. Down from 350, a year ago.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I don't know because I is too fat for my scale!  

Question guys! I haven't been to the Dr in a little bit. since I was a bit smaller, and I can't remember.... I was just wondering, does anyone recall what weight the average doctor scale goes up to? I'm talking about the classic bar with the weight scale, not a digital? I have a Dr appointment coming up and I'm wondering If I'm going to be too fat for their scale or not  Last time I really checked I was around 350- not sure now! I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I don't know because I is too fat for my scale!
> 
> Question guys! I haven't been to the Dr in a little bit. since I was a bit smaller, and I can't remember.... I was just wondering, does anyone recall what weight the average doctor scale goes up to? I'm talking about the classic bar with the weight scale, not a digital? I have a Dr appointment coming up and I'm wondering If I'm going to be too fat for their scale or not  Last time I really checked I was around 350- not sure now! I'd appreciate any help!



I believe those scales all go up to 350.


----------



## Tad

FallenAngel--I seem to recall that, the way they are designed, they can actually add an extra weight on the end of the bar, to extend the range (it basically adds a hundred pounds, or something, to the reading). I'm not sure if they are all this way, or if your doctor would have the extra weight, but in principle, with what is basically a balance scale, it is do-able to extend the range. (as opposed to a spring based scale, where you can't)


----------



## CastingPearls

A lot of doctors' offices now use digital scales, some of which go up to 1000 lbs. Mine does. In fact, I bought one from Living XL.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Thanks guys! I think the dr I go to (It's a small clinic) has the older scales that only go to 350....which is what I was afraid of! I don't know about the add on thing though, that's interesting. Well we shall see- not really looking forward to it if I am too fat for the scale though- that's embarrassing!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Thanks guys! I think the dr I go to (It's a small clinic) has the older scales that only go to 350....which is what I was afraid of! I don't know about the add on thing though, that's interesting. Well we shall see- not really looking forward to it if I am too fat for the scale though- that's embarrassing!



I always hate that part of the visit.


----------



## Mikey

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Thanks guys! I think the dr I go to (It's a small clinic) has the older scales that only go to 350....which is what I was afraid of! I don't know about the add on thing though, that's interesting. Well we shall see- not really looking forward to it if I am too fat for the scale though- that's embarrassing!



On these pages it's not embarrassing, it should be a source of pride!!! After all this site is for empowering the "larger folk." It's all about size acceptance!!!


----------



## KHayes666

Mikey said:


> On these pages it's not embarrassing, it should be a source of pride!!! After all this site is for empowering the "larger folk." It's all about size acceptance!!!



I think she means in real life its embarrassing. Her doctor would surely scold her for being too big for the scale and if she tells anyone not associated with the community their responses wouldn't be polite as any of ours.

Sure we can accept her but its the outside world that isn't so accepting.


----------



## Tracii

My Dr has a digital scale.


----------



## bigbellyroll

KHayes666 said:


> I think she means in real life its embarrassing. Her doctor would surely scold her for being too big for the scale and if she tells anyone not associated with the community their responses wouldn't be polite as any of ours.
> 
> Sure we can accept her but its the outside world that isn't so accepting.



It's always the damned real world. This is the only place I would ever tell my weight. I wish that the rest of society would get it right already. ;-)


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

bigbellyroll said:


> It's always the damned real world. This is the only place I would ever tell my weight.



Haha, me too.


----------



## KotR

veggieforever said:


> *I am currently 200lbs (or 14st 3). I am very happy at this weight and feel feminine and sexy. I do have body shot pics but they are too big to upload. Any suggestions as to how I can do this please??? :doh: xXx*



While I can't speak for the quality since I've never used it, a quick google on image resizing revealed: http://www.picresize.com/

If it winds up looking like crap, I have a couple image editing programs you could try sending me the photos for on top of specifics like cropping or desired sizes. But yeah, give that a shot and see if it works.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

KHayes666 said:


> I think she means in real life its embarrassing. Her doctor would surely scold her for being too big for the scale and if she tells anyone not associated with the community their responses wouldn't be polite as any of ours.
> 
> Sure we can accept her but its the outside world that isn't so accepting.



Yup pretty much everything he said! Not looking forward to doctor lecturing or any of that ugh- not my idea of fun....:doh:

There is a big difference between being fat on here, and being fat in every day life....and it isn't fun in situations like this one.


----------



## Shosh

The last time I weighed about a week or so ago I was 332 pounds.

Hoping to see that increase. I look so much more beautiful the fatter I get.
So I am pretty happy.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> The last time I weighed about a week or so ago I was 332 pounds.
> 
> Hoping to see that increase. I look so much more beautiful the fatter I get.
> So I am pretty happy.



...and to think...who thought one can improve on perfection!?!
Brava to you!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## bbwluvr3000

230 as of yesterday.


----------



## fatguygainer42

384lbs as of 7/13/2011


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

mrniceguy33710 said:


> I believe those scales all go up to 350.



I saw more scales that can go up 400-440 lbs thanks to more obese people in the US. 

(We don't have a scale at home, sadly)


----------



## BBWMoon

252 this week


----------



## love_my_life

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Thanks guys! I think the dr I go to (It's a small clinic) has the older scales that only go to 350....which is what I was afraid of! I don't know about the add on thing though, that's interesting. Well we shall see- not really looking forward to it if I am too fat for the scale though- that's embarrassing!



Embarrassing or not, I think it's damn hot!


----------



## Deacone

385 lbs  I've gained 11 lbs since I've been on this site!


----------



## GlassDaemon

I'm 5'7" and approx 240lbs with curves to die for. Heheh!


----------



## imfree

I'm at 430 and prayin' it ain't fluid retention from CHF.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Today I was 525, up from 515 (which was previously down from 535.)

I guess it's just a little water retention due to PMS, lol.


----------



## e.sato

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Today I was 525, up from 515 (which was previously down from 535.)
> 
> I guess it's just a little water retention due to PMS, lol.



PERFECT 525 LBS OF A PRETTY WOMAN|! :wubu:


----------



## BigFA

At 5'11", I now have reached 305 lbs. My heaviest ever. I just love to eat. It is one of the true joys of life.:eat1:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

e.sato said:


> PERFECT 525 LBS OF A PRETTY WOMAN|! :wubu:




Aaawww, thank you!


----------



## HollyLynn48612

Just weighed myself this morning and proud to say I weight 334 lbs. I haven't really been trying to gain weight, but I guess all the extra frozen goodies I have been eating to stay cool added up. Last week I was at 331 lbs.


----------



## SensualDistender

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Today I was 525, up from 515 (which was previously down from 535.)
> 
> I guess it's just a little water retention due to PMS, lol.



Wow... just checked out your pics. You carry those pounds beautifully.


----------



## prettysteve

Tracii said:


> OH! how true cors you are most deff hot.:wubu:



Miss Tracii: You are definitely hotter than a cup of Expresso coffee...:smitten:


----------



## skilled

I'm 243 and luvin me!


----------



## big_lad27

At the moment I am 5' 10" and weighing 17.4 stone or 243 lbs


----------



## Lovelyone

Somewhere in the vicinity of 530. Lost a little, gained it back, lost a little..yo-yo, yo-yo. *sigh. When they finally decide to invent good tasting chocolate that wont give me calories---heaven help me!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

SensualDistender said:


> Wow... just checked out your pics. You carry those pounds beautifully.



Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Approx 425....


----------



## chubbytiger

187lbs  starting to get a bigger tummy now


----------



## ohiofa

I am 240...


----------



## bigbellyroll

245 Today. That's the most I've ever weighed. I'm feeling ashamed & good at the same time.


----------



## Deacone

I'm 21 and weighing now 400lbs exactly! I went to the doctors on monday ^_^ happy happy joy joy.


----------



## firelord85

Deacone said:


> I'm 21 and weighing now 400lbs exactly! I went to the doctors on monday ^_^ happy happy joy joy.



You gained 15 pounds in a month? Cool!


----------



## imfree

428 lbs on that Fairbanks the VA CHF monitoring program gave me.


----------



## NewfieGal

I am at current time 360lbs but I was 398lb about 6 months ago, at my height (5'3) that's quite a bit but I am ok with it and I am able to work and do anything I want to so I guess the fat is staying for now lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245

246, down about 10 pounds.


----------



## Ahimsa

5.7 and 14 stone. No weight loss plans 

(Translates to 1.72 metres and 90 kilo's)


----------



## KHayes666

Deacone said:


> I'm 21 and weighing now 400lbs exactly! I went to the doctors on monday ^_^ happy happy joy joy.



You look absolutely gorgeous


----------



## marky815

158lbs and been that way forever


----------



## JonesT

I think around 205. I want to lose about 30 more pounds tho.


----------



## PaulfromtheUK

18st 10lbs. Had got up to 20st but just kinda lost it but now looking to gain it back and a few more lbs for good measure


----------



## Michealleo

Hi i am 24 and i am only 130lbs . i am still on low carb diet because of some health issues . i can't take dairy products because i am allergic with dairy products . Any suggestion for gaing weight ?


----------



## Heyyou

JonesT said:


> I think around 205. I want to lose about 30 more pounds tho.



You must be about my height, 6ft.. just a little bit of belly, right? I want to turn mine into a 6-pack. 

6ft, ~190lbs here! Can go up to 200 pretty easily, its fat, not muscle. And muscle weighs more!!


----------



## EMH1701

Currently am about 202. My weight seems to want to gravitate toward 200 naturally when I am not counting calories. It's been fairly stable since stopping dieting, which I suppose is a good thing.


----------



## VVET

Michealleo said:


> Hi i am 24 and i am only 130lbs . i am still on low carb diet because of some health issues . i can't take dairy products because i am allergic with dairy products . Any suggestion for gaing weight ?



My granddaughter is too along with eggs.
For her they recommend peanut butter for protein & a teaspoon of olive oil in her regular food


----------



## imfree

428 after first morning p**. I've varied from 426-to-431 over the past couple weeks, as shown on the pricey, VA supplied, Fairbanks, a pro-grade scale with wall-mounted display. No surprise that I'm showing 432 just be fore my starving Blue Collar Artist's bedtime.


Ha!, and I always thought of Fairbanks as truck scales, guess I'll just truck along... 

View attachment Edgar 432 1AM on fairbanks wb sm.jpg


----------



## Awesomepossum

280 pounds (maybe more soon)


----------



## VVET

216.8# Yesterday, my heaviest


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Michealleo said:


> Hi i am 24 and i am only 130lbs . i am still on low carb diet because of some health issues . i can't take dairy products because i am allergic with dairy products . Any suggestion for gaing weight ?




Go to GNC. They have a variety of those weight-gainer shakes that body-builders use.


----------



## JonesT

Heyyou said:


> You must be about my height, 6ft.. just a little bit of belly, right? I want to turn mine into a 6-pack.
> 
> 6ft, ~190lbs here! Can go up to 200 pretty easily, its fat, not muscle. And muscle weighs more!!



Exactly Im 6ft. I want to have a 6-pack but it takes alot of discipline.


----------



## NewfieGal

I often wonder why all men want the 6 pack? I think it looks awful(of course just my opinion) yes men can have muscles etc but no body fat makes for a hard cuddle lol and its not about being skinny I have dated men who were small but didn't have the 6 pack... hugging someone who is all muscle is like trying to snuggle with a rock... of course this is just my opinion I know there are loads of women who love all the muscles and 6 packs but I'd take a keg over a 6 pack anyday LOL


----------



## imfree

NewfieGal said:


> I often wonder why all men want the 6 pack? I think it looks awful(of course just my opinion) yes men can have muscles etc but no body fat makes for a hard cuddle lol and its not about being skinny I have dated men who were small but didn't have the 6 pack... hugging someone who is all muscle is like trying to snuggle with a rock... of course this is just my opinion I know there are loads of women who love all the muscles and 6 packs but I'd take a keg over a 6 pack anyday LOL



That was beautiful, NewfieGal.:happy: I'll try to remember to Rep your post when my Repper gets charged back up.

Male plushness and a tender touch have a wonderful effect on ladies.:happy:


----------



## Kravlenisse79

Kravlenisse79 said:


> 189 lbs, up 2 lbs since last week.



A few pounds added during the holidays. Lots of ice cream and beer :eat2: 

View attachment PICT5001ny.jpg


----------



## Zandoz

As of yesterday, 526 lbs


----------



## JonesT

NewfieGal said:


> I often wonder why all men want the 6 pack? I think it looks awful(of course just my opinion) yes men can have muscles etc but no body fat makes for a hard cuddle lol and its not about being skinny I have dated men who were small but didn't have the 6 pack... hugging someone who is all muscle is like trying to snuggle with a rock... of course this is just my opinion I know there are loads of women who love all the muscles and 6 packs but I'd take a keg over a 6 pack anyday LOL



You know I've actually never thought about that. Hmm maybe Ill have to pass on the 6-pack after all haha.


----------



## BigWheels

408 as of the last weigh-in!


----------



## NewfieGal

JonesT said:


> You know I've actually never thought about that. Hmm maybe Ill have to pass on the 6-pack after all haha.



I'm changing views one person at a time lol  but of course opinions are like butts everyone' got one and like my butt I have big opinions  but all the power to the ones who want or like the 6 packs everyone has different taste as we all can vouch for... I think I have a 6 pack in there somewhere, but its gonna take some digging to find it LOL


----------



## JonesT

NewfieGal said:


> I'm changing views one person at a time lol  but of course opinions are like butts everyone' got one and like my butt I have big opinions  but all the power to the ones who want or like the 6 packs everyone has different taste as we all can vouch for... I think I have a 6 pack in there somewhere, but its gonna take some digging to find it LOL



Haha yes you are  Where I'm from the ladies all go crazy for a guy with a 6 pack. I've never really wanted one because I dont want to feel all hard and rough. You made a great point about the cuddling tho I can tell you that haha. Who wants to cuddle with a giant rock anyway lol. Not me hahaha.


----------



## MissAshley

97 is what I was weighed at Planned Parenthood the other day.


----------



## Jes

I'm down to 134.


----------



## pdesil071189

As of 30 seconds ago 392.4 down 38lbs since January


----------



## Jah

I'm 128kg/281lbs at the moment. Was lighter than that a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## The Orange Mage

4 months since my last post in this thread and I'm still at 121 lbs.


----------



## princesscurves

14stone 2...198Lbs

Up from 171 at the end of June 
I didn't even intend to put weight on!


----------



## starr416

I'm just learning to love my body and this is probably the first time I have ever said it out loud, but...I'm 280!!


----------



## BBWMoon

248 this week


----------



## princesscurves

208 today  up from 171. It's mostly gone onto my belly, though I have started to fill out a little elsewhere 

PC


----------



## KHayes666

princesscurves said:


> 208 today  up from 171. It's mostly gone onto my belly, though I have started to fill out a little elsewhere
> 
> PC



Elsewhere is always a good thing ;-)


----------



## north_pole

170 lbs this morning. And each morning, more and more of that is muscles.... perhaps one day I will be able to actually CARRY my wife through the door


----------



## GordoNegro

Been a while since the last post, though with keys, wallet etc. 301, though sensing 299 without them this past Wednesday.


----------



## NerdyByNature

139 and counting


----------



## Blackhawk2293

195 lbs as of 20 minutes ago!


----------



## J34

180. Though my weight fluctuates from there every week. Its from 172-180.


----------



## danbsc29630

staceysmith said:


> 384.4 lbs



that extra 4 tenths of a pound is just too sexy.


----------



## danbsc29630

bout tree-sixty


----------



## imfree

428 lbs, standard CHF monitoring procedure. Holding 428, +/- 2 lbs, means congestive heart failure is either non-existent or well-controlled, near as I can guess.


----------



## degek2001

princesscurves said:


> 208 today  up from 171. It's mostly gone onto my belly, though I have started to fill out a little elsewhere
> 
> PC



I like it to read about your intentional weight gain from last weeks. Do you've a new update?
<3 Henk


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Curently 515 lbs.
Just can't seem to break 500.


----------



## KHayes666

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Curently 515 lbs.
> Just can't seem to break 500.



Do you drink soda? If so cutting that out would be helpful.


----------



## Heyyou

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Curently 515 lbs.
> Just can't seem to break 500.



+1 on the soda

And do you have a steady eating schedule, or do you snack a lot?

(I would assume you want to be below 500 and not closer to the 535 you stated you could weigh too. You look beautiful regardless, Goofy Girl.)


----------



## luvhips

Lovelyone said:


> Somewhere in the vicinity of 530. Lost a little, gained it back, lost a little..yo-yo, yo-yo. *sigh. When they finally decide to invent good tasting chocolate that wont give me calories---heaven help me!



Beautiful at any size. Love the Vegas swimsuit/pool photo. Would have loved to see out of the pool. Are you going to the Jersey Bash?


----------



## Shosh

I am 152.5 Kilograms or 336 pounds. I am loving the way it looks on me.


----------



## Heyyou

Shosh said:


> I am 152.5 Kilograms or 336 pounds. I am loving the way it looks on me.



Me too, Shoshie.


----------



## VVET

214.6 pounds or roughly 97.5 kg


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

KHayes666 said:


> Do you drink soda? If so cutting that out would be helpful.



Yes, only diet soda, though. 
I hate the taste of corn syrup.


----------



## Inhibited

182kgs or about 400kgs


----------



## Paul

Inhibited said:


> 182kgs or about 400kgs


wow! 882lbs. I suspect that should read 400 lbs not kgs.


----------



## VVET

Inhibited said:


> 182kgs or about 400kgs



 I assume you meant 182kgs & about 400#?


----------



## bigbellyroll

251 @ 5'2" ish. My belly is making it hard to put my shoes on or cross my legs now.


----------



## Inhibited

VVET said:


> I assume you meant 182kgs & about 400#?



lol 400lbs ... thanks for picking up on that


----------



## KHayes666

bigbellyroll said:


> 251 @ 5'2" ish. My belly is making it hard to put my shoes on or cross my legs now.



Sorry to hear about that last part, what do you intend to do about that?


----------



## bigbellyroll

I guess that's an excuse to get new shoes. Oooh, love shoes!


KHayes666 said:


> Sorry to hear about that last part, what do you intend to do about that?


----------



## KHayes666

bigbellyroll said:


> I guess that's an excuse to get new shoes. Oooh, love shoes!



lol good answer


----------



## degek2001

Shosh said:


> I am 152.5 Kilograms or 336 pounds. I am loving the way it looks on me.


I like your new weight too. Sure, your new weight is lovely on your body! :smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## degek2001

bigbellyroll said:


> 251 @ 5'2" ish. My belly is making it hard to put my shoes on or cross my legs now.



Your new belly is so lovely round! I like your growing belly. :smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Shosh

degek2001 said:


> I like your new weight too. Sure, your new weight is lovely on your body! :smitten::smitten:
> <3 Henk



Thank you so much.


----------



## one2one

239 lbs. @ 5' 4"ish. Hmmm ... first time posted online, and I feel fine. :happy:


----------



## imfree

Monitoring for congestive heart failure has probably kept me out of the hospital. The "Red Flags" we look for is a 3 lb gain overnight and/or increasing shortness of breath. My weight had crept up from 430 on Friday to 433 on Sunday and I was most short of breath Saturday. I cut back on salty foods Saturday and was already down a pound by today, Monday. My shortness of breath is reversing, too. Looks like daily weighing, watching for swelling, and watching salt intake is a real win!


----------



## degek2001

one2one said:


> 239 lbs. @ 5' 4"ish. Hmmm ... first time posted online, and I feel fine. :happy:



Thank you for sharing your weight. Do you've any plans to gain more? :eat1::eat2:
<3 Henk


----------



## one2one

degek2001 said:


> Thank you for sharing your weight. Do you've any plans to gain more? :eat1::eat2:
> <3 Henk



No, not really.


----------



## Bigrcasey

Long time lurker, few time poster...

6'2-ish and now around 370 give or take!


----------



## JohnWylde

Lovely Kimmy

But you have broken 500 - and in the nicest possible way too 

John W



*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Curently 515 lbs.
> Just can't seem to break 500.


----------



## JohnWylde

I love your attitude - I think 6 packs are over rated unless they are full of beer! 
And WYSIWIG looks so good to me on your profile.

John W




NewfieGal said:


> I often wonder why all men want the 6 pack? I think it looks awful(of course just my opinion) yes men can have muscles etc but no body fat makes for a hard cuddle lol and its not about being skinny I have dated men who were small but didn't have the 6 pack... hugging someone who is all muscle is like trying to snuggle with a rock... of course this is just my opinion I know there are loads of women who love all the muscles and 6 packs but I'd take a keg over a 6 pack anyday LOL


----------



## EMH1701

211. Haven't really been trying to gain or anything. Just not dieting.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

200 lbs now


----------



## Deacone

I've dropped my weight a bit

393..

I've dropped 20 lbs


----------



## KHayes666

Deacone said:


> I've dropped my weight a bit
> 
> 393..
> 
> I've dropped 20 lbs



You look AWESOME!


----------



## Shosh

338 pounds as of today.


----------



## imfree

The Fairbanks says I'm truckin' along at 435 lbs.


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm 245 lbs right now, with a Waist-Hip ratio of .75


----------



## lazyitis2009

220lbs of blubber


----------



## bigbellyroll

260.what some call a waist is now a 47" around belly, but I think my arse is starting to finally catch up.


----------



## KHayes666

bigbellyroll said:


> 260.what some call a waist is now a 47" around belly, but I think my arse is starting to finally catch up.



I'm glad its catching up


----------



## BBWMoon

232 lbs


----------



## Fishstick1111

6"2 285pounds, am I considered a BHM yet?


----------



## degek2001

bigbellyroll said:


> 260.what some call a waist is now a 47" around belly, but I think my arse is starting to finally catch up.


You're growing fast. Very sexy. I like it to read about your gaining belly! Hot and sexy! <3 Henk


----------



## khrestel

Fishstick1111 said:


> 6"2 285pounds, am I considered a BHM yet?



If not I'd at least start quite soon. Nice size for a guy


----------



## khrestel

354 lbs today, my all time high.


----------



## KHayes666

khrestel said:


> 354 lbs today, my all time high.



As long as your health is on the level, proud of you ;-)


----------



## degek2001

khrestel said:


> 354 lbs today, my all time high.


Highest weight? And most of that 354 lbs are in your lovely belly? Do you've a comparison pic?
<3 Henk


----------



## imfree

khrestel said:


> 354 lbs today, my all time high.





KHayes666 said:


> As long as your health is on the level, proud of you ;-)



I've always appreciated you as a very lovely and kind woman of perfect size. I rock this 438 lb, 5 foot, 6 inch, 56 year old body rather well, so I'm not a bit surprised how radiant and healthy you look.:happy:


----------



## NjBigBoi

Currently 310 [email protected] 6', I was 375 at my heaviest but lost weight for health reasons. Diabetes, cholesterol, blood pressure issues, strokes and heart attacks run in my family and I just got so scared seeing what was happening to my grandmother, my aunts/uncles and especially my mother that I vowed to lose some weight for health reasons.

But even at my new lower weight, I am still sexy as hell  haha


----------



## GordoNegro

After dipping to 296, reaching 300 days ago is an unbelieveable feeling.


----------



## imfree

The Fairbanks said 439 this morning. I''m back to my pre October '09 illness weight, by number. I'm really a few above that because I do empty weight, after morning first pee and before eating, and in '09 I would weigh right after breakfast.


----------



## Windigo

224 lbs at 5.7


----------



## The Orange Mage

Still 121 lbs


----------



## tinkerbell

ahh 212.... :blush:


----------



## nicola29

now 420 lbs

100 lbs in the last year


----------



## Blackhawk2293

nicola29 said:


> now 420 lbs
> 
> 100 lbs in the last year



100 lbs within a year? Impressive.


At the moment I'm 209 lbs, which is basically my heaviest.


----------



## johnnny2005

170lbs two days ago


----------



## imfree

The Fairbanks showed me to be 438 lbs on Sunday morning.


----------



## Shosh

340 pounds as of today


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> 340 pounds as of today



What do you think?


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> What do you think?



I love it. I feel beautiful, and it looks really nice on me.


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> I love it. I feel beautiful, and it looks really nice on me.



I agree ;-)


----------



## chubby74

305 lbs today (as this summer)  

View attachment bruno 2.JPG


----------



## VVET

217# this weekend (after Thankgiving stuffing), my highest


----------



## mathlete

60/61 kg (135 lbs), at 5'6" (169 cm). I always change my mind about gaining, so it's best I change my mind before gaining anything significant.


----------



## Windigo

101 kg (220 lbs) with a height of 1.72 cm (5.8)


----------



## Zandoz

Down to 517.6 pounds as of yesterday.


----------



## GordoNegro

Overstuffed as I went from 300 to 302 in less than 24 hrs. :eat1:


----------



## BBWMoon

225 :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieLyla

It used to be 180, then 220, then it rose to 240, then to 280, and now I'm over 300 and I love it! I love seeing those numbers rise


----------



## supersizebbw

i'm at 370 pounds...2yrs ago had gone down to 305pounds but added all of it back and then some


----------



## ChubbyPuppy

Down to 273 from 291 at the end of the summer. Trying to maintain here so I don't have to buy new pants again. Lol!


----------



## fatnhappymax

320 pounds. The heaviest I've ever been. I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## AmyJo1976

285 and gaining


----------



## KHayes666

AmyJo1976 said:


> 285 and gaining



Nice to meet you


----------



## pineapplechertdog

does* big* and growing count?


----------



## imfree

I'mma fat boy!!! Fairbanks said 440 lbs (200 kg) this morning.


----------



## AmyJo1976

KHayes666 said:


> Nice to meet you



Nice to meet you and everyone else


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

546. New high.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

*132lbs is my weight at the current moment*


----------



## AmyJo1976

293 as of yesterday, I haven't gained that much since my las post on here. I weighed myself at the local health food store, and realised that my scale at home isn't working right Anyways, it's time for a new one.


----------



## imfree

AmyJo1976 said:


> Nice to meet you and everyone else



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, an online forum full of really great people to interact with.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

353...........up a few pounds........it is the holidays, after all!:eat2:


----------



## Still Waters

AmyJo1976 said:


> 293 as of yesterday, I haven't gained that much since my las post on here. I weighed myself at the local health food store, and realised that my scale at home isn't working right Anyways, it's time for a new one.


That's my kinda health food store.


----------



## imfree

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> 353...........up a few pounds........it is the holidays, after all!:eat2:



I Had an old doctor, around 1990, when we lived near Owensboro, who told me this. "Can't be too much wrong with ya' if you're gaining weight!"

He was a fat old doctor, too. Loved the guy!


----------



## Prince Dyscord

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 546. New high.



You definitely live up to the "big" part of your name. Looks beautiful too from what I can see. 

I'm around 350. The highest I've ever been actually.


----------



## PhilQ

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 546. New high.



All different digits. All following (4 and 5 and 6). Shall we call a numerologist?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

PhilQ said:


> All different digits. All following (4 and 5 and 6). Shall we call a numerologist?


Sure. Why not?


----------



## MystifyMe

im 6'2 and 280 lbs


----------



## Lovelyone

I am 5'6 1/2 and somewhere around 550 lbs ( although I am trying to lose some due to knee problems)


----------



## bigbellyroll

268 & I'm loving the last few pounds because they made me truly realize I could not pretend for people. I am obese, of course I look fat in that skirt. So what.


----------



## GordoNegro

Scale is fluctuating at 300-304 after stuffing just hours ago.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I've really been shovelling the junk food lately and my posture is changing to adapt to my higher weight. I am now at 214 lbs, my highest ever.


----------



## MattB

236 and maintaining...


----------



## skilled

240lbs last time I check


----------



## imfree

skilled said:


> 240lbs last time I check



Lookin' great, new Neighbor. Welcome to Dimensions Forums.


----------



## Mayla

219 when I checked a few days ago.


----------



## AmazingAmy

5'10" & 283lbs.


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

300+lbs. And probably 50lbs each butt cheek lol jk idk how heavy my cheeks are but they feel heavy as hell lol


----------



## VVET

Pearfectssbhm said:


> 300+lbs. And probably 50lbs each butt cheek lol jk idk how heavy my cheeks are but they feel heavy as hell lol



lol, I've always wanted a butt like that


----------



## SailorCupcake

I'm 186 as of yesterday....seems I lost weight while I was at school! Good thing I can't stop making and eating cupcakes haha


----------



## Wolfie83

last time I weighed my self, approx 174 lbs or 79 kg


----------



## EMH1701

211 as of today.


----------



## m-m-parmesan

140 lbs - 65 kg approximately..


----------



## AmyJo1976

313.5 The holidays have been very good to me:eat2:


----------



## KHayes666

AmyJo1976 said:


> 313.5 The holidays have been very good to me:eat2:



Absolutely perfect


----------



## Blackhawk2293

AmyJo1976 said:


> 313.5 The holidays have been very good to me:eat2:



Great to see that the holidays have been so kind to you!


----------



## psychdocva

6'2, 238.

It's all that good country cooking I do. 

NOMS.


----------



## TallFatSue

Today: 6ft 454lb

Highest: 521lb Dec 2010 thanx to depression, boredom etc.


----------



## Paul

Where have you been hiding Sue? Good to see you.



TallFatSue said:


> Today: 6ft 454lb
> 
> Highest: 521lb Dec 2010 thanx to depression, boredom etc.


----------



## Am Jim

Last January 235.8, today 218.5, and goal of less than 200 by July.


----------



## BuxomZoe

5'6", weighed myself about 3 days ago and the scale read 208 lbs!


----------



## AmyJo1976

322 after eating with cloths, but no shoes.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

New Years is off to a great start for me, plenty of parties to go to and food to eat... now I'm 218 lbs.


----------



## joh

6'3'', 215 lbs - my highest. I think I gained 7-8 pounds over the holidays. Very much unintentional, but the gain is still welcomed.


----------



## softgirly555

I am around 115 right now. Which doesn't sound like much but I am 5'1 and I started at 75 pounds. so that is a significant 40 pound weight gain. My highest weight was 120 and I'm trying to get to that weight again and beyond.


----------



## Mr_Longhair

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 546. New high.


wonder if XMAS made you a QT in more ways than one....


----------



## kristineirl

the last time i checked i was at 333, and that was back in december. i almost kind of don't want that to change, it's such a lovely number :3


----------



## imfree

kristineirl said:


> the last time i checked i was at 333, and that was back in december. i almost kind of don't want that to change, it's such a lovely number :3



Nice!, lovely number on a Lovely Lady! I saw your picture in another thread.


----------



## Lamia

Last week it was 408.


----------



## imfree

I'm a little too shaky on my legs, so I've been getting 440, +/- 2 lbs, for a few weeks, now.


----------



## sailor422

I just hit 300!


----------



## bbwbelover

Just hovering around the 200lb mark still


----------



## JohnWylde

Lamia said:


> Last week it was 408.



Lamia what a perfect number!
I love your belly and thighs in your profile pic.

John W


----------



## Shosh

I am 346.8 pounds


----------



## Surlysomething

8 MILLION POUNDS and gaining!


----------



## imfree

I can't seem to stay steady enough on the Fairbanks to get a good reading, but I think I'm around 443 lbs.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

268 and loving life,lost a bit due to trying for a family.


----------



## KHayes666

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> 268 and loving life,lost a bit due to trying for a family.



This may sound blasphemous around here but I know a family is important to you so I hope you keep it up


----------



## stoneyman

215. but am tall and that is a good weight for me....


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

If I could get down to the 240 range it would be more healthy for the baby.We'll see...


----------



## Blackhawk2293

New high, 224 lbs (102 kg).


----------



## AmazingAmy

Just over 290 when I checked a few weeks ago. That's up from around 270 at Halloween. I think I've tipped the 21 stone mark by now though!


----------



## KHayes666

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> If I could get down to the 240 range it would be more healthy for the baby.We'll see...



I hope so


----------



## KFD

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 546. New high.



So the pictures are where!? 

KFD


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

KFD said:


> So the pictures are where!?
> 
> KFD



All over the boards.


----------



## pineapplechertdog

a little over 600 last I checked


----------



## marky815

172 is current weight 

View attachment 11744719005756286854.jpg


----------



## imfree

I got a believable reading this morning by using this Welby offset handle cane, from Aldi, and standing with my heels at the very rear of the Fairbanks' platform. I wasn't completely steady because I had to try different positions on that platform to get it right, but I'll know in a few days, after 3 or 4 weighings. Good news is that I don't seem to be retaining fluid.:happy: 

View attachment Cane Aldi wb sm.jpg


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

363 as of this morning.


----------



## banjo

About 400 last i could check. I don't have any scales that can measure me, and neither does my doctor :s


----------



## Wesley125

Hi dear,

I am 23 years old and my weight is 112 kg and I want to lose some of my weight.
Now I am following a diet plan and doing exercises regularly for losing my weight.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> I got a believable reading this morning by using this Welby offset handle cane, from Aldi, and standing with my heels at the very rear of the Fairbanks' platform. I wasn't completely steady because I had to try different positions on that platform to get it right, but I'll know in a few days, after 3 or 4 weighings. Good news is that I don't seem to be retaining fluid.:happy:



I've reliably shown 448 & 449 lbs, these past 4 mornings.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?



Well, actually not really sick, but I've stalled out at 215 pounds! It helps that I'm only 3 foot six!!:eat2:


----------



## bbwprincess

right now im 221 lbs
5"1


----------



## Jah

126kgs (277lbs)


----------



## EatMoreFatGirl

current weight of 229.6 and I'm 5'7"


----------



## Windigo

5.7 and 210 lbs, I lost weight  But I don't want to, so now I have a nice reason to indulge in treats and gain the lost weight back :happy:


----------



## jcas50

5'7" - 205. I've been up to 235.


----------



## MissAshley

Currently 98 pounds


----------



## mimosa

Gained a bit. I am currently at 255 pounds. :eat1:


----------



## KHayes666

mimosa said:


> Gained a bit. I am currently at 255 pounds. :eat1:



Wow girl, you look amazing too


----------



## b0nnie

Work has made me lose weight  

224lbs


----------



## Tracii

Well from orders from my Dr I have been on a diet.
I have had some swelling in my ankles from some calcium build up and it hurts like the dickens to be honest.
The last time she weighed me I was 388.2lbs.My highest ever.
As of today I am 362 and losing.
My Dr said I need to lose a lot more and watch my calcium intake so I have to cut down a lot on dairy products such as cheese and milk and ice cream oh the horror!
So it looks like 400 will never happen and thats OK too.
She says if I can get down to 200 she would be fine with that more would be better for me.
So I'm saying good by to this belly sadly.
Here is a pic for the scrapbook at 388.


----------



## KHayes666

Tracii said:


> Well from orders from my Dr I have been on a diet.
> I have had some swelling in my ankles from some calcium build up and it hurts like the dickens to be honest.
> The last time she weighed me I was 388.2lbs.My highest ever.
> As of today I am 362 and losing.
> My Dr said I need to lose a lot more and watch my calcium intake so I have to cut down a lot on dairy products such as cheese and milk and ice cream oh the horror!
> So it looks like 400 will never happen and thats OK too.
> She says if I can get down to 200 she would be fine with that more would be better for me.
> So I'm saying good by to this belly sadly.
> Here is a pic for the scrapbook at 388.



I'm sorry your ankles swelled but I'm glad you're taking better care of yourself. Hope everything works out for you


----------



## Tracii

Thanks Kevin I appreciate it.


----------



## sco17

160ish. I'm 5'9. I want to get back up to about 175 but I work weird hours so my eating habits aren't always the best and I don't always have time to lift weights.


----------



## Shan34

I believe I'm right around 285. Writing that number was unexpectedly harder than I thought it would be. Ahhh, I'm over it. Robin eggs are yummy!


----------



## CastingPearls

357 lbs. down from 679.


----------



## VVET

CastingPearls said:


> 357 lbs. down from 679.



Wow quite the reduction I hope you can bear the loss well. 
Did the water aerobics really help alot? Or was it sticking to a single food that sealled it? 
You do look awfully pale in your before pic. I would think spending so much time in the water would give you a good tan.


----------



## CastingPearls

VVET said:


> Wow quite the reduction I hope you can bear the loss well.
> Did the water aerobics really help alot? Or was it sticking to a single food that sealled it?
> You do look awfully pale in your before pic. I would think spending so much time in the water would give you a good tan.


I have no idea what you're talking about. lol

EDT: Ahhh the polar bear!!!!! Yes, seals are very lean! Funny.


----------



## geekgamer01

A solid 192!


----------



## Jah

124kg / 273 lbs


----------



## Inhibited

184kgs 

404lbs approx


----------



## Russell Williams

While Louise was having bouts of C diff she went from about 395 to about 320 and did it in about six months. In the last year, even though she has been trying not to gain weight, she has gone back up to about 380. While I fear the results of the weight gain and never encourage her to eat or offer to bring candy home I am unable to prevent myself from enjoying the increasing size of her body. Louise understands this and is not offended by it.


----------



## Russell Williams

Because my knees and one ankle hurt a lot I've been doing physical therapy since about the beginning of September. My highest, January a year ago was 365. Today I am 320. Part of that may have been the physical therapy and part of it may have been that since Louise came home from the hospital and nursing home on February 1 of 2011 I have had a lot of additional stresses in my life. But, in return for the additional stresses I do get to admire and enjoy the beautiful mind and body of Louise Wolfe.


----------



## imfree

Per CHF monitoring weighing procedure, 450 lbs, this morning.


----------



## Ample Pie

385. Keeps fluctuating between 385 and 400.


----------



## GordoNegro

All time high of 310lbs as per 6+ hrs ago.


----------



## bigjayne66

Back after an enforced absence (No computer)
466 squishy lbs !!


----------



## pjbbwlvr

I'm at 185LBS and I'm 5'5", and I feel goood!!!


----------



## Russell Williams

In about April of 2010 when Louise went in for her cancer surgery she weighed about 410 pounds which was about 6 pounds below her highest. In the operation they cut out about 8 pounds of fat in order to get to the site of the cancer. All summer she became increasingly weak and in pain until finally in August the large abscess that had been developing, unknown to everyone, burst. She went into the hospital and then to the nursing home and was about 380 pounds. In the nursing home she was almost ready to come home and had been cleared to come home when she developed a systemic infection that put her in the hospital and in a coma. By the time she got out of the hospital in early November she was so weak that it took her until 1 February to build up her strength enough to come home. At this time she was about 380 pounds. In the hospital she developed C diff and that continued in the nursing home. When she came home her C diff medication was cut off, her C diff flared up with a vengeance, and it took a while to get the C diff medicine started again. By the middle of March 2011 she weighed 320 pounds and we finally got the C diff stopped. In the summer when she finally found a Dr. who said he would replace her hip she weighed 339 pounds. From then until the time of the operation she kept gaining weight and at the time of the operation she was 376 pounds. She again went into the nursing home and she went up to 381. Three weeks ago she started taking fluid pills every day and, as of two days ago, she is 356. So basically she weighs 356 right now.

The nursing home evaluation staff, some of whom have been working with Louise off and on for two and half years, say that she is now in the best shape they have ever seen her.


----------



## CastingPearls

340......................


----------



## pepsicola93

Since some of the other FFAs were posting: 102


----------



## HottiMegan

As of yesterday morning, with clothes, 350.3lbs


----------



## degek2001

HottiMegan said:


> As of yesterday morning, with clothes, 350.3lbs


Wow, lovely weight. And a lot of that 350.3 is on your round tummy! :eat2::smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## HottiMegan

degek2001 said:


> Wow, lovely weight. And a lot of that 350.3 is on your round tummy! :eat2::smitten::smitten:
> <3 Henk



Thanks. Yep, i carry mostly in my belly


----------



## KHayes666

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks. Yep, i carry mostly in my belly



and it looks great lol


----------



## Tad

Sitting pretty steady at around 220. Just a few pounds lighter than my heaviest, from several years ago, and about fifteen more than I was just two yeas ago. For better or worse it is always SO much easier to go up than down!


----------



## Russell Williams

Which means about a 33 pound drop in the last three weeks. Right now the major concern is the cellulitis.


----------



## AuntHen

Russell Williams said:


> Which means about a 33 pound drop in the last three weeks. Right now the major concern is the cellulitis.



I am confused... does SHE ask/tell you to post *for *her?... the thread states post YOUR weight. I am not trying to be rude but I find it strange that all your posts seem to be you living vicariously through your wife/partner.


----------



## Russell Williams

Russell Williams said:


> Because my knees and one ankle hurt a lot I've been doing physical therapy since about the beginning of September. My highest, January a year ago was 365. Today I am 320. Part of that may have been the physical therapy and part of it may have been that since Louise came home from the hospital and nursing home on February 1 of 2011 I have had a lot of additional stresses in my life. But, in return for the additional stresses I do get to admire and enjoy the beautiful mind and body of Louise Wolfe.



Today it is 325


----------



## Russell Williams

fat9276 said:


> I am confused... does SHE ask/tell you to post *for *her?... the thread states post YOUR weight. I am not trying to be rude but I find it strange that all your posts seem to be you living vicariously through your wife/partner.




I am a strange person. Louise loves me anyway. If my posts bother you do not read things that upset you.

Without Louise I have a very boring and dull life.
She brings joy and excitment into it. She is vivicaus, the life of a party, a good speller, and yet she still chooses me. How wonderful.


----------



## AuntHen

Russell Williams said:


> I am a strange person. Louise loves me anyway. If my posts bother you do not read things that upset you.
> 
> Without Louise I have a very boring and dull life.
> She brings joy and excitment into it. She is vivicaus, the life of a party, a good speller, and yet she still chooses me. How wonderful.



I never said I was upset or bothered. I simply found it *strange *as we never get to know anything about YOU. Anyway, back to weights...


----------



## imfree

450.2, fully dressed, at the M'boro VA. 2 lbs down from last time & puts me right near the 448 I would have seen at home. I'm managing my congestive heart failure and fluid retention really well. I'm very well with losing fluid weight.


----------



## Tracii

348 and dropping Dr's orders.Boooo


----------



## ahtnamas

282 give or take what I ate today


----------



## imfree

Around 446 and I think I've lost a couple in fluid. Ha!, scale may show loss, if that's fluid, it's really win!


----------



## EMH1701

210 at the moment.


----------



## KHayes666

Tracii said:


> 348 and dropping Dr's orders.Boooo



You look great no matter what.


----------



## Shosh

As of today 350.5 pounds.


----------



## imfree

Dumb scales! Scales don't know the difference between skin, bones, fat, and water! There's no obesity epidemic in America, it's really a 20-30 lb fluid bloat everyone has from all that sodium in our food! 444 lbs, down about 6 lbs of retained fluid, by choosing food with less sodium.


----------



## DWright5

Somewhere in the 230-240 range.


----------



## bigjayne66

Had a big foodee binge ,gained 6lbs in the last 4 weeks,now 472 lbs !!


----------



## Weirdo890

bigjayne66 said:


> Had a big foodee binge ,gained 6lbs in the last 4 weeks,now 472 lbs !!



Hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## sarahreign

345 and climbing


----------



## Weirdo890

sarahreign said:


> 345 and climbing



Need help with that climb?


----------



## Weirdo890

When I went to the doctor, I was 334 lbs. I don't know now. I may have dropped a few since I started eating better and getting a bit more exercise. I don't know, since I don't have a scale at home.


----------



## hal84

All of you have me beat, but I weigh in at 165 pounds. Hopefully losing 5 more pounds in the next month.


----------



## captaincane99

311. Amber is the color of my calories.


----------



## MattB

Currently rocking 241...


----------



## gunther

Not sure. I haven't weighed myself since 2000 or so. I'm cool with not knowing the exact number.


----------



## Ample Pie

Been hovering around 385 for the last year or so...though probably a bit more after today.


----------



## Shawnababyy

Last time I checked I was around 115ish


----------



## JohnWylde

Mmmm Jayne - you do seem to be in such good shape.
I do think a really big belly is just sensual and adorable

John Wilde

P.S. Its always nice to see a fellow Brit on here too 




bigjayne66 said:


> Had a big foodee binge ,gained 6lbs in the last 4 weeks,now 472 lbs !!


----------



## Surlysomething

48.5 Kajillion Pounds!


----------



## bbwbelover

Down to 190lbs. Eating less and eating healthy at the moment.


----------



## banjo

About 420 lbs.


----------



## imfree

Standard measuring procedure: 445 lbs, this morning.


----------



## Vince_93

Currently at 270lbs


----------



## Lovelyone

546 which is ten less than the last time I posted.


----------



## Shan34

From the doc's yesterday: 292 pounds


----------



## needgoodname

At 215 or so at my last physical. Not trying to gain or loose, just be.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

221 at 4'11". 

Lost 7lbs. :3 Working on being healthier, not skinnier. I love my curves.


----------



## AuntHen

299 as of last night (with clothes on, no shoes)


----------



## GordoNegro

312lbs now...just keeps rising over time.


----------



## CastingPearls

321.......................


----------



## traceg

as of today 341 lbs


----------



## dustin946

5'9" and 215lbs.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

Shosh said:


> As of today 350.5 pounds.



350 pounds pure hottness :wubu:


i recognized an early post from you in here from 2009



> 115 Kilos ( Approx 255 pounds)



that's a great score for that period of time! 


keep on being so goodlooking shoshy :kiss2:


----------



## Jah

127kgs or 279lbs


----------



## CorinaJade

hovering around 299 as of this afternoon. Not my biggest ever, but not my smallest either. I was 345 at my biggest, and 233 at my smallest.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell

as of now, the last time I was weighed about a week ago, I was 442, and still the same 5'3" as always, forever I shall be vertically challenged and horizontally enhanced :blush:


----------



## imfree

ThaliaBombshell said:


> as of now, the last time I was weighed about a week ago, I was 442, and still the same 5'3" as always, forever I shall be vertically challenged and horizontally enhanced :blush:



Ha! Love your post! As a 5'6" guy @447lbs, I'm in the same boat, only at 57, I keep getting shorter!!!.:doh:


----------



## Weirdo890

ThaliaBombshell said:


> as of now, the last time I was weighed about a week ago, I was 442, and still the same 5'3" as always, forever I shall be vertically challenged and horizontally enhanced :blush:



We wouldn't have you any other way. :wubu:


----------



## RVGleason

Got weighed yesterday, 230 at 5'8.


----------



## lottapounds

I am at 356.8 pounds, which, by my calculations, is the weight of approximetly 5097 cadbury eggs. mmmmmm:eat2:


----------



## FFAMolly

5'10 / 125lbs, would like to go up to 135 and stay there.


----------



## imfree

Steady, the last several days, @452 lbs.


----------



## stoneyman

220. I recently hired a nutritionist to assist in getting me down to 210ish.

I have been stuck at 220ish for a while....


----------



## JohnWylde

I weighed myself stripped naked today - fresh out of the shower!

First time for a while and I'm steady at 196lbs
Ive been between 195 and 203 for several years now and at 6'3'' I can look almost slim.
I do like my lady to be around twice my weight though

JW


----------



## Silver Fox

ThaliaBombshell said:


> as of now, the last time I was weighed about a week ago, I was 442, and still the same 5'3" as always, forever I shall be vertically challenged and horizontally enhanced :blush:




Great number! There was a great muscle car in the 60s and 70s made by Oldsmobile called the 442!


----------



## CastingPearls

309...................


----------



## rockhound225

327, as of two days ago.


----------



## Shan34

287 of poundage


----------



## Jah

130kg/286lbs


----------



## Marie5656

*I am 5'6" and fluctuate in the 290's right now. Have been in this weight range for a few years.I was as high as 315, but have lost some due to diet changes. My husband is Diabetic, and has had to drastically change his eating habits. I find that it is easier for me to just eat the same stuff he does. Cannot afford to buy "my food" and "his food"*


----------



## imfree

Mr. Shaky Leggs, here, has ordered this nice Taylor 7081, rated 550 lbs, from Quick Medical and hopes this projector scale will be able to weigh him, shakes and all. Quick has an excellent price at the moment! A cheap Taylor I bought at Wal Mart, on clearance, was rated to 300 lbs, but worked flawlessly to over 400, so I'm hoping the 7081 will be as good!


----------



## bigbellylover2013

210lbs and counting


----------



## BBW_Curious1

5'6'' 270lbs mostly pear shaped but big breasted too


----------



## rockhound225

325, as of a week ago, my highest ever


----------



## CastingPearls

298........


----------



## AuntHen

ummm, well... fat.


----------



## bmann0413

Well, I haven't checked in a while, but the last time I did, I was 302. I feel a bit heavier than that now, and some of my clothes are a little tighter now, so I'm guessing I went up.


----------



## prettyeyes77

5'9, 295lb... Biggest ever


----------



## Still Waters

281, at 5'8"


----------



## Lke_Stacies_Mom

Biggest ever...need to lose some


----------



## supersizebbw

340 pounds


----------



## Orchid

203 at 5'5"


----------



## Fishstick1111

6'2 275lbs


----------



## Jah

5'5 127.7kg


----------



## ssbbwlvr725

bigsexy920 said:


> we are like the same weight - last weigh in was 386


How tall are you. You are very attractive. I am from NJ 
ssbbwlvr725


----------



## stillblessed23

been mia for a while. I finally broke 350! 353.4 to be exact. I thought I would let all my Dims peeps know. I am pretty excited about it


----------



## GordoNegro

stillblessed23 said:


> been mia for a while. I finally broke 350! 353.4 to be exact. I thought I would let all my Dims peeps know. I am pretty excited about it



Congrats, hoping you stay around this time with more tales to share and any updates in the nearby future.


----------



## Philippe-Louis Martin

2 years ago 385, now 278


----------



## jen68

OMG what happened to manners didnt your mama tell you dont ever ask a woman her age or weight lmao!!!


----------



## imfree

jen68 said:


> OMG what happened to manners didnt your mama tell you dont ever ask a woman her age or weight lmao!!!



Nice work. Your post, hands down, is the best in the thread!!!


----------



## chaoticfate13

don't remember if i posted here before but i am at 264 as of today.
still growing though


----------



## imfree

I'm retaining about 8 lbs of fluid and working to move it. I was 451 lbs Thursday and kissed 460 a couple times before starting my slow drift back to 450ish. Great news is that telehealth monitoring helped me spot it in time.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Edgar...........What is this telehealth monitoring? My edema is rearing it's head again this week........started out Monday at 378 and by yesterday was up to 382..... in July at the hospital at 414. FLuid, fluid, fluid! Bleck!


----------



## imfree

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Edgar...........What is this telehealth monitoring? My edema is rearing it's head again this week........started out Monday at 378 and by yesterday was up to 382..... in July at the hospital at 414. FLuid, fluid, fluid! Bleck!



I'll do my best to help, Kara. Here's a link to the Bosch Health Buddy with a little info. Wiki link Here's the VA's Telehealth Facebook page.

I'm not sure if telehealth is applicable to edema. It may be, because if I'm right, edema may not be that different than congestive heart failure for which I'm being monitored.

Keeping up with my weight and working through issues with those scales has already proved quite valuable, as I'm stable at the moment. I'm probably retaining a bit under 10 lbs of fluid, but would almost certainly have been at 20+ lbs excess fluid and hospitalized by now. Thank God I'm home!


----------



## mimosa

jen68 said:


> OMG what happened to manners didnt your mama tell you dont ever ask a woman her age or weight lmao!!!



Sending rep, jen68. Yes! It is rude. It is also rude to ask a lady for her bra size.:doh:

I will say that I am at the biggest I have been a long time. It's rare when I eat junk food. So, I don't get it.  

Pass the fresh and juicy strawberries.:eat1:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Thanks, Edgar! I am going to look into this and see if it is available locally. My edema and shortness of breath have just recently been diagnosed as Congestive Heart Failure. Still trying to learn the ropes on this one.

Today I am down to 379. 

Hugs to you, my friend. Kara


----------



## imfree

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Thanks, Edgar! I am going to look into this and see if it is available locally. My edema and shortness of breath have just recently been diagnosed as Congestive Heart Failure. Still trying to learn the ropes on this one.
> 
> Today I am down to 379.
> 
> Hugs to you, my friend. Kara



Hugs back to you, Kara, my Friend. Avoid salt for the poison it is. Weigh daily and seek help if you put on more than 3 lbs overnight. Elevate for swelling in extremities. Rest between tasks. Glad to see you down a little, you're fighting the good fight. Diligent management of CHF can add years to your life and life to your years.


----------



## JASmith

A few months ago, I was 230. I'm five feet nine.


----------



## Russell Williams

How often should we mention? At the moment I'm 331.


----------



## Shan34

Russell Williams said:


> How often should we mention? At the moment I'm 331.



Honestly I'd say you mention it whenever you feel like it *shrugs* ... 

I'm still nearly 300. But I keep moving up and down on the scale at least a good 10 pounds either way.


----------



## Russell Williams

A friend of mine says that if you eat a lot one day it takes a while to show up in the morning.

Suday I had breakfast and went to church. Since it was Rally Day they had a lot of snacks afterwards. I had a lot of snacks.

Then at 1:30 we went to an all you can eat interfaith picnic and I had a lot.

Then at 7:00 we went to a church pool party and I had a lot of food. All of it was very good.

Sunday morning I was 330.

Monday morning I was 332.

this morning I am 335.


----------



## VVET

Russell Williams said:


> A friend of mine says that if you eat a lot one day it takes a while to show up in the morning.
> 
> Suday I had breakfast and went to church. Since it was Rally Day they had a lot of snacks afterwards. I had a lot of snacks.
> 
> Then at 1:30 we went to an all you can eat interfaith picnic and I had a lot.
> 
> Then at 7:00 we went to a church pool party and I had a lot of food. All of it was very good.
> 
> Sunday morning I was 330.
> 
> Monday morning I was 332.
> 
> this morning I am 335.



Russell! Are you trying to make Louise jealous by trolling for Female FAs?


----------



## MattB

I'm Down! 220. I've been too busy the last few months, and it cost me...


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm 5'10" and went from 515 to 555 the last couple of months while trying to LOSE. 
Found out it's my new blood-pressure medication (beta-blocker.) 

At first I thought my scale was broken, lol. It looks like I'm stabilizing now, though. I don't know if I can gain any more and stay the completely-mobile, active, independent person I am.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Back to around 220 now, I had dropped down to about 210 because I lost my job in June and I exercised a lot purely to let off steam but now that I have work again back the weight came... especially in the last 3 or 4 weeks because I would go out drinking with a few people from work on Friday nights and then order a pizza to soak the alcohol when I got home so that I could go swimming on the Saturday morning! LOL


----------



## Ample Pie

I'm 5'6'' and I had gotten back up to 400lbs, but then I got sick and ended up living on water and juice...so I'm back down to 386lbs. 

I usually stay right about there anyway.


----------



## imfree

I was 447 this morning, under 450 for 2 days in a row, so I think the numbers were real. I've been eating very gently (for me) and staying away from salt.

I nudged 460 a couple times and I'm still way too heavy for a 57 year old 5'7" guy.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm down to about 285.  I was 334 back in March.


----------



## CastingPearls

294.........


----------



## imfree

425 today. I'm thinking it was mostly fluid. I'd love to be able to say that I was feeling better.


----------



## stoneyman

went to the doc last week and weighed in at 220. he is happy and so am I...

still wishing I could post a picture in the 'post a neekid pic' thread but still cant seem to do it...


----------



## jason'sgottenfat

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I'm 5'10" and went from 515 to 555 the last couple of months while trying to LOSE.
> Found out it's my new blood-pressure medication (beta-blocker.)
> 
> At first I thought my scale was broken, lol. It looks like I'm stabilizing now, though. I don't know if I can gain any more and stay the completely-mobile, active, independent person I am.


A) I just saw some of your pics,...
B) You dear are gorgeous,...and I wish I was in Chicago,..LOL.


----------



## imfree

410 lbs this and yesterday morning. Presumably 40+ lbs of fluid gone in the past 3 weeks or so.


----------



## twigster6ft6

hey folks! thought i'd introduce myself on this thread. i'm a tall guy at 6'6"... unusually narrow and small frame, lanky/wiry build at 117 lbs. currently.

i've been described as a "small tall" which i think is a fun term!

fascinated by size differences and physical contrasts... and that's what brings me here.


----------



## CastingPearls

288.......


----------



## Extinctor100

jason'sgottenfat said:


> A) I just saw some of your pics,...
> B) You dear are gorgeous,...and I wish I was in Chicago,..LOL.



Hahaha, I'm in Chicago area. Eat your heart out! Such beautiful ladies here in the Midwest, it's true. 

Annnnnd 165 right now, myself.


----------



## 72gmc

This morning 186. And going lol


----------



## Blackhawk2293

As of today... 231


----------



## BigFA

294 this morning at 5' 11". And yes, the Chicago area is filled with gorgeous fat women of all shapes and sizes. Our diversity also helps with beautifully fat hispanic and african american women everywhere. Even Asian women here are plump. Being the headquarters for McDonalds, Kraft Foods, Sara Lee and the home of Eli's Cheesecake and deep dish pizza, as well as one of the best restaurant cities in the country, guarantees that we will continue to be a great place for FA's to celebrate all things fattening.


----------



## Tad

Chicago: the city of wide shoulders ...... and by the sounds of it, also wide bellies, wide hips.....


----------



## azerty

A tiny 216lbs for 6 feet 29. But growing


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

A lame 146lbs or so.... 

Lost 20lbs in less than 2 weeks due to strong metabolism and depression.....


----------



## veggieforever

*Getting smaller. Now am 190 from 210!*


----------



## satchmojazz

335 up 30 lbs. from a couple months ago. Fast food + chocolate!


----------



## runningsoft

Well, my scale tells me 187...


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

My scale said 214 but I don't know if it's really accurate... I hope it's not.


----------



## Stuffingkit

Ugh I am so close to my next goal! SO CLOSE!


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

Stuffingkit said:


> Ugh I am so close to my next goal! SO CLOSE!



u might tell us your goal honey??? 400??? :smitten:


----------



## azerty

Stuffingkit said:


> Ugh I am so close to my next goal! SO CLOSE!



Any kind of growing goal is fine. Waiting for nice pictures.


----------



## dharmabean

298 currently, down 75 lbs.


----------



## CastingPearls

As of this morning, 285.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I'm 5'10" and went from 515 to 555 the last couple of months while trying to LOSE.
> Found out it's my new blood-pressure medication (beta-blocker.)
> 
> At first I thought my scale was broken, lol. It looks like I'm stabilizing now, though. I don't know if I can gain any more and stay the completely-mobile, active, independent person I am.



My heart just leaped into my throat as I read this. Good luck with whatever you end up doing, but you're beautifull as is regardless.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I was 201.4lbs this morning on an empty stomach.


mr. jigglesworth


----------



## EMH1701

205 currently. Not trying to lose or gain, just eating what I want to.


----------



## stoneyman

doing well at 220. at 6'3, the doc says I am at an ideal weight. I eat what the nutritionist tells me, go to the gym 6 times a week. I am doing well. I want to post in the 'post a photo naked' thread, but can't seem to. I feel great and would love to show it....


----------



## runningsoft

Hey scale, take that: 190.5

P.S. when do you guys recommend weighing AM or PM?


----------



## azerty

runningsoft said:


> Hey scale, take that: 190.5
> 
> P.S. when do you guys recommend weighing AM or PM?



I do it in the morning, first thing


----------



## CastingPearls

Morning for me.


----------



## Isa

Currently fighting with my scale. The bastard.


----------



## AngelaDevil

262...so close, yet so far x3


----------



## CastingPearls

Isa said:


> Currently fighting with my scale. The bastard.


I call mine a lying whore on a regular basis.


----------



## AuntHen

298... I usually weigh myself in morning too but just did a few min ago

not that anyone cares but I am also 5'11"


----------



## spydermonk

My weight: 192. Down 7 pounds from the highest-ever of 199. Can't gain anymore even if I try. Krystal, on the other hand, has managed to get her 4'10" frame up to 275. Her highest ever.


----------



## Weirdo890

Down to about 272 now. I believe I've plateaued for now.


----------



## Aurora

I don't know.  My last scale gave up on me (even refused a new battery), and the one I picked up at a garage sale didn't go past 330.


----------



## Stuffingkit

Danniel.Vincent said:


> u might tell us your goal honey??? 400??? :smitten:



At LEAST 400, but I want to be bigger!


----------



## EMH1701

206. Yay for Thanksgiving weight gain.


----------



## largenlovely

I'm somewhere around 360-ish but with one holiday down and one more to go, that could change quickly lol


----------



## one2one

EMH1701 said:


> 206. Yay for Thanksgiving weight gain.



That made me laugh because my holiday tradition is to enjoy the season without worrying about my weight. I don't own a scale but usually weight my self before Thanksgiving dinner (which will be tomorrow for me) and again around Valentine's Day. If the numbers are about the same, I'm happy with that and will only worry about it if my weight hasn't settled back down by then. Actually, I probably won't worry about it at all. The last time I checked (a couple months ago) it was 218.


----------



## jagtd

Approx. 180


----------



## FatAndProud

I'm almost to 450, which is my highest weight I've ever been. The holidays always pack on weight for me. I enjoy eating too much!


----------



## EMH1701

one2one said:


> That made me laugh because my holiday tradition is to enjoy the season without worrying about my weight. I don't own a scale but usually weight my self before Thanksgiving dinner (which will be tomorrow for me) and again around Valentine's Day. If the numbers are about the same, I'm happy with that and will only worry about it if my weight hasn't settled back down by then. Actually, I probably won't worry about it at all. The last time I checked (a couple months ago) it was 218.



Since I stopped dieting, I have oddly enough remained within 2-3 pounds of the same weight. Go figure. I guess the body does what it wants to.


----------



## BBWBecky

246.3 lbs this morning


----------



## BigChaz

Stopped by this forum and saw this thread, so I figure why not? Currently hovering around 420-425


----------



## CastingPearls

280 as of five minutes ago.


----------



## one2one

EMH1701 said:


> Since I stopped dieting, I have oddly enough remained within 2-3 pounds of the same weight. Go figure. I guess the body does what it wants to.



I know what you mean. Last year I lost 10 pounds over the holiday, and I have no idea why. I think weight can often relate more closely to our biochemistry and the way it fluctuates than to food.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Last I checked I was in the 320's but our scale is broken for the time being so I haven't the slightest clue! Also I am 5'9" so I may not look like I weigh 320 but I do...


----------



## Miskatonic

I weigh 192.


----------



## Lovelyone

It's somewhere between "crane" and "self-explosion"


----------



## Shan34

Lovelyone said:


> It's somewhere between "crane" and "self-explosion"



Ha! 

I believe I am hoovering right around 290


----------



## EMH1701

Still 206. Also it's 9:02 PM here and evening is generally when I weigh the most.


----------



## twigster6ft6

i was at a party last night where i met several people for the first time. got the usual inquiries about my height and build (there's something about being really tall that must make people feel comfortable asking me personal questions!), but a couple of individuals didn't believe me about my weight even though they acknowledged that i have a small frame.

so, the hostess got out her bathroom scale and put it in her kitchen for me to prove myself. the notion of a public "weigh-in" kind of mortifies me... but i felt a need to vindicate myself (who likes being called a liar?), and i happened to be a little drunk.

118 lbs... fully clothed with shoes. so, a pound heavier than i claimed to be. but still, close enough!

i challenged those two people to weigh themselves as well. if they could ask it of me, shouldn't they be willing to do the same? but... they refused.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

twigster6ft6 said:


> i was at a party last night where i met several people for the first time. got the usual inquiries about my height and build (there's something about being really tall that must make people feel comfortable asking me personal questions!), but a couple of individuals didn't believe me about my weight even though they acknowledged that i have a small frame.
> 
> so, the hostess got out her bathroom scale and put it in her kitchen for me to prove myself. the notion of a public "weigh-in" kind of mortifies me... but i felt a need to vindicate myself (who likes being called a liar?), and i happened to be a little drunk.
> 
> 118 lbs... fully clothed with shoes. so, a pound heavier than i claimed to be. but still, close enough!
> 
> i challenged those two people to weigh themselves as well. if they could ask it of me, shouldn't they be willing to do the same? but... they refused.



Indeed, if they can finagle you into getting on the scale, they ought to as well! Fair is fair right?


----------



## bbwfairygirl

266.5...apparently the holidays are upon us


----------



## sarahe543

130 or thereabouts. my man is way more than twice that but i don't know exactly because i don't want to ask him. He's a 4or 5xl shirt size and im a UK size 8/US size 4. i like Christmas time because i get my ribs covered up for a while!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Around 135.

On average I'm a U.S. size six, but I wear petites because I'm on the shorter side. (I do have hips and a bootayyy, lol.)

My boyfriend is about 315/320 and a foot taller than me.


----------



## Fattitude1

Doc says 218. Says I should also fix a soft gut. 


NAAAH!


----------



## coyote wild

216 as of about an hour ago. I kinda stared at the number in disbelief because I don't think I've ever been much heavier than 210. I've set 220 as my immediate goal by Christmas.


----------



## JASmith

228 at the dr's today.


----------



## twigster6ft6

bbwfairygirl said:


> Indeed, if they can finagle you into getting on the scale, they ought to as well! Fair is fair right?



that's what _I_ thought!!!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Fattitude1 said:


> Doc says 218. Says I should also fix a soft gut.
> 
> 
> NAAAH!



lololololol...so many thoughts came to mind over fixing the soft gut comment.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

bbwfairygirl said:


> Indeed, if they can finagle you into getting on the scale, they ought to as well! Fair is fair right?





twigster6ft6 said:


> that's what _I_ thought!!!



Perhaps time to host your own party, eh?


----------



## loopytheone

Around 160lbs I think! I am only 5'2 though. ^^;


----------



## fatnick03

Im currently 545lbs


----------



## EMH1701

207.4. Must be all the cookies at work.


----------



## melinda333

I'm 235 pounds.


----------



## x0emnem0x

If I'm still where I was at before I gained 7 pounds lol so I was 320 but last I checked 327 but I don't know now. We need a new scale.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

254 (6foot 2)


----------



## fatnick03

Fatgirlfan said:


> 254 (6foot 2)



very nice!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

x0emnem0x said:


> If I'm still where I was at before I gained 7 pounds lol so I was 320 but last I checked 327 but I don't know now. We need a new scale.



Oh, that is exactly what we here love to hear women say. It's like music to my ears....I need a new scale...sigh!

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## CastingPearls

277................


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Also, I'm up 214lbs. from 206 over Thanksgiving weekend Now if I could just find someone who appreciates all this, I'd be set.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## runningsoft

198.0, up from 190.5 a little over a month ago. So close to the next milestone...so close...

When you reach a milestone, does the scale release celebratory confetti? I wish mine did.


----------



## bbwluvr3000

I'm 224 and going up! :eat1:


----------



## bbwluvr3000

Stuffingkit said:


> At LEAST 400, but I want to be bigger!



That's awesome!


----------



## Russell Williams

one week ago I was 313. Louise is 365. At the moment the cancer is gone, the hip has been replaced, and the joy of interacting with this beautiful sexy, understanding woman is so great. she is so wonderful.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Oh, that is exactly what we here love to hear women say. It's like music to my ears....I need a new scale...sigh!
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



Well it's true! LOL :happy:


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Up to 309. Last week I was 299.

I bet it's mostly water and the extra glucose from the baked goods.


----------



## Webmaster

6 foot - 155.


----------



## Tad

I started the New Year at 224--my second heaviest start of a year, and only a pound below my heaviest (that was six years ago, and was my all time peak). I feel like I need to start losing some, just to make clothes fit better....but I'm also tempted to let the holiday eating continue for a little longer to set a new personal high. Decisions, decisions! lol


----------



## Oona

A comfy 5'6 and 270

^_^


----------



## butterfly_uk

I am 324lbs and I'm 5'5


----------



## LordSheogorath

6'0 185-190, but trying to start taking protein supplements to supplement my normal massive calorie intake to shoot back up to 210-220.

Yesterday I think I ate the equivalent of 5 full meals...


----------



## CastingPearls

272.....................


----------



## Fatguy21

I got a new scale and at last check i have reached 354.8. the highest i have ever been. And I hope the holidays have put more on too


----------



## Bronzedcutie

a tad bit under 5"0, i am 185


----------



## ungars4

6'-4" 150lbs


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Well today after it being my birthday, I started out pretty high in the scale, then went down After it all I was 209.8lbs. a few minutes ago.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Oona said:


> A comfy 5'6 and 270
> 
> ^_^



Very nice round number......pun intended

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## princessslave79

Im 170 POUNDS AND 5FT 8


----------



## Victoria08

I tried to check this morning and the scale flickered between 265-270 before dying. I need to put new batteries in it. I was 261 before the Christmas chocolates and cookies found their way into my kitchen .


----------



## Navydude

6 ft nuthin

185 and steady


----------



## Weirdo890

6 ft. 2 in.

About 273 pounds. Didn't gain as much during the holidays as I thought.


----------



## bmann0413

Weirdo890 said:


> 6 ft. 2 in.
> 
> About 273 pounds. Didn't gain as much during the holidays as I thought.



Wow. You're two inches taller than I am. I actually thought I was the taller one.

And I'm around 255 pounds. I actually lost since the last time I checked, where I was around where you are, dude.


----------



## sophie lou

Im a nice heavy 14 stone 6


----------



## Weirdo890

bmann0413 said:


> Wow. You're two inches taller than I am. I actually thought I was the taller one.
> 
> And I'm around 255 pounds. I actually lost since the last time I checked, where I was around where you are, dude.



I'm working on losing, but I'm 60 pounds lighter than where i was in March. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm working on losing, but I'm 60 pounds lighter than where i was in March. :happy:



I'm not actively losing, though. I'm just eating less that what I normally do. I'm not too sure, but I think my appetite is decreasing. I dunno. *shrugs*


----------



## Weirdo890

bmann0413 said:


> I'm not actively losing, though. I'm just eating less that what I normally do. I'm not too sure, but I think my appetite is decreasing. I dunno. *shrugs*



Who knows. My doctor diagnosed me as morbidly obese, so I decided to work on that.


----------



## Russell Williams

306 is current weight


----------



## AuntHen

lost some over Christmas holiday... was 285 a few days ago but sure that is climbing as I have been eating like a horse since then haha


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> lost some over Christmas holiday



You're doing it wrong!


----------



## starr416

5'7 and 306lbs


----------



## Miskatonic

I'm still hovering around 190.


----------



## vampirekitten

I'm at 465 and loving it! :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm at about 269.


----------



## Oona

I weight myself and I'm actually 280

^_^


----------



## Weirdo890

vampirekitten said:


> I'm at 465 and loving it! :wubu:



Sexy. :smitten:


----------



## vampirekitten

Weirdo890 said:


> Sexy. :smitten:



Thanks!! :kiss2:


----------



## Weirdo890

vampirekitten said:


> Thanks!! :kiss2:



You are most welcome. :wubu:


----------



## melinda333

5'8 242lbs


----------



## CastingPearls

270................


----------



## Duchess of York

416 and I'm 5'8"


----------



## Jah

125.8kg or 276.8lbs and I'm 5'5"


----------



## twigster6ft6

still at 115 lbs... 6'6" tall.

someone asked me if i have to be careful whenever i take a shower, not to accidentally slip down the drain. i thought it was pretty funny... even i had to laugh.


----------



## MattB

238, the usual...


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Duchess of York said:


> 416 and I'm 5'8"



nice numbers

we have a good God


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

vampirekitten said:


> I'm at 465 and loving it! :wubu:



sounds definately lovable 

:kiss2:


----------



## Russell Williams

317 lbs
On the large ccapacioty scale.


----------



## veggieforever

*According to the scales this morning I am 175lbs! I was 190lbs in October so I am kinda shocked at such a loss!*


----------



## Russell Williams

as of this morning before breakfast


----------



## Sweetnlow

I weigh 320 pounds and I am 5"8 tall. Here in Sweden where I live it is not okay to be fat and i hear remarks about my body all the time. But i don't care that much. I'm trying to lose weight for health reasons and I walk 3 hours a day. It is difficult to reduce the food intake though.


----------



## HottiMegan

372.5 I'm up a bit. Weird since i haven't been eating as much. (been sick) oh and i'm 5'11" mostly belly..


----------



## EMH1701

209. I've gained a few pounds this winter. Spraining my knee didn't help much. I don't think I'll try to lose them.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I would strongly advise against losing them - knees are important.


----------



## thepoet

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm nowhere close to a gazillionty pounds yet, but with the right online feeder ... I hope to get there.
> 
> How does online feeding work, anyway? Roleplay with me here, OP. Do you provide lists of what must be eaten in a day, along with corresponding punishments for not cleaning one's plate? And ... what are the online rewards? And how are they delivered? And yes, I *do* have Paypal.
> 
> /tongue in cheek



hi traci, i'm in minnesota....the poet


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

*My weight. Right now is 148lbs
*


----------



## Tad

228 pounds on Sunday morning--my heaviest ever. A couple of months back I'd drifted up to within a few pounds of my previous high (225), and decided that it would be a shame to start trying to lose without surpassing that point--after all, while I'll probably be back here some day, I might not. It was a surprising amount of time and effort to put on those last 6-7 pounds, and it took a few things straight out of a WG story to get my body to really go above 225.

Funny thing is that, despite how much I love food, it became a chore. I feel relief that now I can cut back, save on snacks, and stop looking for every eating opportunity. Also looking forward to fitting better into my clothes. Of course, that is assuming that, now that I've pushed my body this far, it will cooperate and drop back again!


----------



## GordoNegro

318-319 from Saturday. Will probably weigh again tomorrow.
Harder to resist strawberry shortcakes in whole and in slices too.


----------



## HottiMegan

Looks like i'm on a gaining trend.. 382.4


----------



## Jah

I've been gaining at the moment. 281lbs


----------



## Russell Williams

was my weight this morning.


----------



## GordoNegro

321-323 this afternoon.
Harder to resist Whoppers and Stackers from Burger King for some reason.


----------



## doe135

The scale I have only goes to about 140kg, but the last time I had an opportunity to weigh myself I was at about 165kg / 360lb


----------



## largenlovely

Well I went to the doc the other day and I've gained another 10 pounds...I saw that coming lol. So I'm up to 378 now. It's from all that yummy cheesecake and goodies


----------



## loopytheone

165lbs... damn, you guys make me feel small! =p


----------



## jonj287

right now i'm 295lbs! 5lbs away from the big 300


----------



## captainawesome

largenlovely said:


> Well I went to the doc the other day and I've gained another 10 pounds...I saw that coming lol. So I'm up to 378 now. It's from all that yummy cheesecake and goodies



Doc say anything? He must've noticed you had lost quite a bit of weight then it's taken off lately. Maybe respond with just one word, "cheescake!".


----------



## mamyers

largenlovely said:


> Well I went to the doc the other day and I've gained another 10 pounds...I saw that coming lol. So I'm up to 378 now. It's from all that yummy cheesecake and goodies



And sexier all the while...


----------



## runningsoft

Here is a pictoral representation


----------



## CaAggieGirl

451 as of two weeks ago. Not looking to gain, but I gained 11 lbs in 2 months. Darn yummy food and new BC, I was okay with being 440 for such a long time.


----------



## bobsjers

CaAggieGirl said:


> 451 as of two weeks ago. Not looking to gain, but I gained 11 lbs in 2 months. Darn yummy food and new BC, I was okay with being 440 for such a long time.



A very nice weight


----------



## crikeymate

Was about 172 in August 2012. Now about 191. I've kinda slowed down now but I still keep ending up putting on at least a pound a month without trying haha.


----------



## largenlovely

captainawesome said:


> Doc say anything? He must've noticed you had lost quite a bit of weight then it's taken off lately. Maybe respond with just one word, "cheescake!".



Nah, it was a somewhat new doc lol...not a word was said. I'm sure it will come up at some point once they notice it's a trend lol


----------



## largenlovely

mamyers said:


> And sexier all the while...



Thank ya doll..and hey, some of that was yours  LOL


----------



## bbwbelover

Just popped over 200lbs again today.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

552 as of this morning, down from about an estimated 565-570 lbs. a few weeks ago.
It was hard to tell back then because my scale only goes up to about 560.

I couldn't believe I HAD OUTGROWN MY NEW FREAKIN' SCALE! 

:shocked:


----------



## Fatgirlfan

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> 552 as of this morning, down from about an estimated 565-570 lbs. a few weeks ago.
> It was hard to tell back then because my scale only goes up to about 560.
> 
> I couldn't believe I HAD OUTGROWN MY NEW FREAKIN' SCALE!
> 
> :shocked:



you are lovely:smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm down to about 272. I'm working on losing more and getting healthier in general.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

443 as of this morning. Down 8 pounds in about a week. I really need my appetite to return and I need to ingest more than a orange and some water.


----------



## Mr. 23

245

All time high after an extremely long absence.


----------



## Weirdo890

270. I'm hoping to lose another 60 lbs. this year.


----------



## veggieforever

*167. I haven't been 167 (11st 13lbs) in, like, FOREVER! lol Was 210 (14st 7lbs) roughly in September of '12 so I am pleased with my progress. Slow and steady does it, I say...xXx*


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm down to 266 lbs. Like Veggieforever said, "Slow and Steady".


----------



## bobsjers

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm down to 266 lbs. Like Veggieforever said, "Slow and Steady".



Why are you constantly in the weight GAIN section bragging about how much weight you LOST? That would be like going to Weight Watchers and bragging how much you gained.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This thread is on the Weight Board, NOT on the Weight Gain subforum. This board is for more miscellaneous topics, and is not specifically for weight gain-related posts. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29827 - A mod explains it here.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This thread is on the Weight Board, NOT on the Weight Gain subforum. This board is for more miscellaneous topics, and is not specifically for weight gain-related posts.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29827 - A mod explains it here.



You said it much better than me. I was just going to say "YOU ARE A (removed)" but we will go with your post instead


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

(OOPS-nevermind. This was to be a private message, not a board post.)


----------



## veggieforever

*In response to Bobsjers, this is a weight board, whether that be pride in a gain or pride in a loss. Not everyone on Dims is happy and satisfied with being overweight and we come here to find acceptance for who we are and support for our own goals. I certainly am NOT bragging about my weight loss! For the first time in my adult life I am at my lowest weight ever and I feel I have the right to come here and shine with a bit of pride for what I have accomplished. It has not been easy and I have had to work hard for each pound lost but I am feeling good and positive and am finding each day is a little bit sunnier - where is the harm in that??? I think big women are gorgeous and being an openly gay female, I admit to liking curvier ladies (bones do very little for me!) but since the very sudden and unexpected death of my father I took my health into my own hands and knew I needed to lose weight drastically and get fit, not with any intentions of rubbing anyones nose in my modest success (after a bazillion failed attempts too btw!) but to feel good that I would not have the same health issues or die at the very young age my dad did. So, please see there are many reasons why people post their loses (or gains) and it is not to make anyone feel bad but to actually take pride in a small success they didnt know they ever had the strength or willpower to do, so please be kind in the future and be mindful of what YOU post as disrespect and apparently envious responses will be shot down, just as other members rightfully shot yours down as it was wrongfully posted. If you have nothing nice or constructive to say Bobsjers, then please do not say anything at all.*


----------



## Russell Williams

341 was my weight this morning.


----------



## Weirdo890

Down to 263 as of yesterday.


----------



## Russell Williams

In time you will probably gain it all back and with a bonus.


----------



## Weirdo890

Russell Williams said:


> In time you will probably gain it all back and with a bonus.



That's what I'm hoping to avoid.


----------



## veggieforever

Russell Williams said:


> In time you will probably gain it all back and with a bonus.



*That is a very RUDE comment and what is wrong with being positive and supportive? Not everyone gains the weight back if they learn to drop the junk food for good and adopt a diet that is full of fruits and vegetables and homecooked meals, and also to workout a few times a week. Have a little faith in your fellow Dims members and also have some respect for their feelings and the effort and discipline that goes into losing the weight in the first place. Statements like that are really inappropriate, hurtful and kinda make you appear a little envious of someone elses weight loss successes. Zip the lip if nothing nice can come out of them. I thank you.*


----------



## largenlovely

385 boys and girls...I've added 7 pounds sooooomewhere lol.

Says this while shoving a loaded philly cheesesteak in my face ...not sure how it happened hehe


----------



## tjw1971

Did he mean it that way, or did he just assume mistakenly that the member in question didn't view the weight loss as a positive thing?

I'm always supportive of people doing whatever makes them happier. If that happens to be weight loss, ok - great.... you're in good company with the vast majority of people out there, as far as I can tell? (Heck, there's not a single woman in the office where I work who isn't constantly talking about going to the gym, trying to lose weight, eating healthier for said purpose, etc.)

I would tend to assume though, unless specifically explained otherwise, that a person is more interested in weight GAIN if they're frequenting a message board like this one. Weight loss can be talked about practically everywhere.




veggieforever said:


> *That is a very RUDE comment and what is wrong with being positive and supportive? Not everyone gains the weight back if they learn to drop the junk food for good and adopt a diet that is full of fruits and vegetables and homecooked meals, and also to workout a few times a week. Have a little faith in your fellow Dims members and also have some respect for their feelings and the effort and discipline that goes into losing the weight in the first place. Statements like that are really inappropriate, hurtful and kinda make you appear a little envious of someone elses weight loss successes. Zip the lip if nothing nice can come out of them. I thank you.*


----------



## Blackjack

tjw1971 said:


> I would tend to assume though, unless specifically explained otherwise, that a person is more interested in weight GAIN if they're frequenting a message board like this one. Weight loss can be talked about practically everywhere.



Please read:



BigBeautifulMe said:


> This thread is on the Weight Board, NOT on the Weight Gain subforum. This board is for more miscellaneous topics, and is not specifically for weight gain-related posts.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29827 - A mod explains it here.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

View attachment rep.jpg
...........


----------



## Oona

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IMG



I gotcha covered, girl. I repped him!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks Oona!


----------



## elina86

Currently my weight is 109,5 kg


----------



## Van

I weigh between 215 and 220 pounds. I want and hope to get bigger.


----------



## mat2nice

Very sexy keep on doing what your doing. The bigger the better


----------



## bbwbelover

3 lbs up this week, 203 and counting.


----------



## Russell Williams

Someone quoted PETA

"If slaughterhouses had glass walls everyone would be vegetarian. P.E.T.A"

The trouble with absolutes is that they are usually wrong at some level. A number of years ago my father and I were invited to hog butchering. We spent most of the day watching, learning about, and participating in the butchering of three hogs. We were not considered experienced enough to participate in gutting the hogs but we were given large chunks of hog fat to cut up into smaller pieces. I do not remember why. Later, I guess for my participation, I was given about 3 feet of sausage. I still enjoy eating pork.

More recently, through an unusual set of circumstances I was a recipient of about 15 pounds of ground deer meat. For the next couple of months every now and then my daughter and I would eat Bambi burgers.


----------



## Russell Williams

veggieforever said:


> *That is a very RUDE comment and what is wrong with being positive and supportive? Not everyone gains the weight back if they learn to drop the junk food for good and adopt a diet that is full of fruits and vegetables and homecooked meals, and also to workout a few times a week. Have a little faith in your fellow Dims members and also have some respect for their feelings and the effort and discipline that goes into losing the weight in the first place. Statements like that are really inappropriate, hurtful and kinda make you appear a little envious of someone elses weight loss successes. Zip the lip if nothing nice can come out of them. I thank you.*



S hello hould one be supportive of unrealistic goals? In college a lay theologian named William Stringfellow came and gave a presentation.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Stringfellow.

Margaret and I had a friend who was not named Jane Smith who, at some point in time after William Stringfellow's visit, came to us and told us that she was thinking of moving to New York City and just perhaps be able to meet and perhaps marry William Stringfellow. When she saw that we were not rejecting her or her goal she then went on. If she was able to marry William Stringfellow then it was just possible that she might be able to give birth to the new Christ child. I do not remember if Margaret or I asked her if she was a virgin and planned to remain that way until such time as she had given birth to a new Christ child.

Margaret and I told her that we thought it was very unlikely that she would be able to do all of this but if that was what she really wanted to do then perhaps she should follow her dreams.

Later some of her other friends came and told us rather forcefully that we should stop encouraging her to follow her dreams.

If a friend told you that they were planning to move to a strange city, marry a famous person, and give birth to the second coming of the Christ would you be supportive or discourage them?


----------



## Russell Williams

Someone posted:

"Not everyone gains the weight back if they learn to drop the junk food for good and adopt a diet that is full of fruits and vegetables and homecooked meals, and also to workout a few times a week."

No, only 19 out of 20 gain the weight back. (I have only heard of one weight loss program in which almost all of the participants lost weight and kept it off for the rest of their lives. The program involved reduced calorie meals, daily exercise, and behavior modification. Even though almost all of the participants were able to keep the weight off for the rest of their lives through this unique program I've considered the conditions too harsh and therefore I do not recommend it.)

The person who stated that he had lost weight may or may not have known that the best way to gain weight is to go on a weight reduction diet. He did not provide any information indicating that he was better than 19 out of every 20 people that would've started his weight reduction program the same day he did.

The standard reaction when someone starts to lose weight is to tell them that they can do it and be supportive and tell them with determination they can see it through to a successful conclusion and keep the weight off. The pursing losing weight gets lots of accolades from friends and strangers. How do they feel once they start to regain the weight? Do they feel of a have let people down? Are they ashamed of themselves? Do they feel that they are some sort of failure?

Being very supportive of 20 people and encouraging them and telling them how wonderful they are when you know that 19 out of the 20 will fail to reach the goal I believe is not a nice thing to do to people.


----------



## Russell Williams

Van said:


> I weigh between 215 and 220 pounds. I want and hope to get bigger.



if you should hit a plateau in your weight gain, literature and experience suggests that the best way to gain weight is to go on a weight loss diet and lose 10 to 15 pounds. Then when you start eating again you should easily go up above the plateau.


----------



## veggieforever

Russell Williams said:


> S hello hould one be supportive of unrealistic goals? In college a lay theologian named William Stringfellow came and gave a presentation.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Stringfellow.
> 
> Margaret and I had a friend who was not named Jane Smith who, at some point in time after William Stringfellow's visit, came to us and told us that she was thinking of moving to New York City and just perhaps be able to meet and perhaps marry William Stringfellow. When she saw that we were not rejecting her or her goal she then went on. If she was able to marry William Stringfellow then it was just possible that she might be able to give birth to the new Christ child. I do not remember if Margaret or I asked her if she was a virgin and planned to remain that way until such time as she had given birth to a new Christ child.
> 
> Margaret and I told her that we thought it was very unlikely that she would be able to do all of this but if that was what she really wanted to do then perhaps she should follow her dreams.
> 
> Later some of her other friends came and told us rather forcefully that we should stop encouraging her to follow her dreams.
> 
> If a friend told you that they were planning to move to a strange city, marry a famous person, and give birth to the second coming of the Christ would you be supportive or discourage them?



*... Utterly, utterly, UTTERLY ridiculous! I had to giggle at your scribblings which made NO SENSE to me or the sitution. A young man is doing well to lose weight, you give a negative dig and then babble horse-feathers about absolutely nothing sensible or interesting! Please follow my advice as suggested before and say ABSOLUTELY NOTHING if it is not positive and encouraging towards a persons good efforts. *


----------



## Russell Williams

Karl Neidershuh once told me that good lawyers know that if the law and the facts are on their side they argue the facts. If the facts are not on their side but the law is, they argue the law. If neither the law nor the facts are on their side they should pound on the table.

Below I believe is an example of pounding on the table.

*... Utterly, utterly, UTTERLY ridiculous! I had to giggle at your scribblings which made NO SENSE to me or the sitution. A young man is doing well to lose weight, you give a negative dig and then babble horse-feathers about absolutely nothing sensible or interesting! Please follow my advice as suggested before and say ABSOLUTELY NOTHING if it is not positive and encouraging towards a persons good efforts. *


----------



## BigBootyBeautyXXL

Around 400lbs and growing :eat1:


----------



## snuggletiger

Im at 220 and Im ok with that


----------



## elina86

Today my weight is 110,7 kg.


----------



## loopytheone

168.1 lbs as of today.... how does eating healthier lead to me gaining 3lbs??


----------



## Elementary_penguin

262ish.. Slowly making my way up the in the numbers (Too slowly if you ask me)


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> 168.1 lbs as of today.... how does eating healthier lead to me gaining 3lbs??



Maybe if you hadn't been eating healthier you would have actually gained more?

(but also, it can be hard changing over....craving fat and sugar can actually lead one to eat more of healthier foods. They ARE still healthier to be eating, but eating the right sorts of foods AND the right quantities means you are juggling two things, not just one. You'll get there.)


----------



## NurseVicki

397 pounds was down to 340 for a bit but it all found me again!


----------



## runningsoft

So can we be expecting more 'accidental' cheesesteaks finding their way to your mouth???



largenlovely said:


> 385 boys and girls...I've added 7 pounds sooooomewhere lol.
> 
> Says this while shoving a loaded philly cheesesteak in my face ...not sure how it happened hehe


----------



## loopytheone

169.8 fucking lbs. I don't even know why I effing well bother some times. I've eaten good this past week, worked out for an hour at the gym three times and I still put on weight. So damn unfair.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

loopytheone said:


> 169.8 fucking lbs. I don't even know why I effing well bother some times. I've eaten good this past week, worked out for an hour at the gym three times and I still put on weight. So damn unfair.



Perhaps it is muscle that you have gained rather than fat. It's not all about the numbers.


----------



## loopytheone

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Perhaps it is muscle that you have gained rather than fat. It's not all about the numbers.



That might be it I guess. ^^; I just get too frustrated too easily, I think.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

loopytheone said:


> That might be it I guess. ^^; I just get too frustrated too easily, I think.



A lot of people do when they concentrate on the numbers and some even give up because it's not happening fast enough or something like that.

Best way is to reflect on why you want to lose the pounds and concentrate on other kinds of goals and motivations of the more positive variety.


----------



## loopytheone

Blackhawk2293 said:


> A lot of people do when they concentrate on the numbers and some even give up because it's not happening fast enough or something like that.
> 
> Best way is to reflect on why you want to lose the pounds and concentrate on other kinds of goals and motivations of the more positive variety.



Well I only want to lose about 15lbs or so, I just feel fitter and stronger at that weight. For the most part I am going to the gym and such because it is fun and helps me de-stress and my diet has always been pretty good anyway. I just don't like the feeling of gaining weight uncontrollably like I have been this past year.


----------



## Tad

A few thoughts:

-	What do your clothes say, is the fit changing in them? That is a far more accurate guide to gaining/losing fat than is the scale.
-	Genetics aren’t everything in weight, but they do play a role. If women in your family tend to be big you might find it pretty difficult to stay at the size that you’d prefer (after all, most fat folk out there would rather be thin, and they many of them did not become fat through anything all that odd in lifestyle)
-	If I recall correctly, you are in your very early 20s? It is an age when a lot of people end up gaining weight, as the bullet-proof adolescent metabolism begins to slow down.

I’m not trying to say that you are doomed to get bigger, just that to stop gaining, or even more so to lose, might require unpleasant changes to your lifestyle. It is one of the lousy things about getting older (yes, even as young as you are, you start getting &#8216;getting older’ stuff), you really are running on the Red Queen’s racetrack, body-wise.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> A few thoughts:
> 
> -	What do your clothes say, is the fit changing in them? That is a far more accurate guide to gaining/losing fat than is the scale.
> -	Genetics arent everything in weight, but they do play a role. If women in your family tend to be big you might find it pretty difficult to stay at the size that youd prefer (after all, most fat folk out there would rather be thin, and they many of them did not become fat through anything all that odd in lifestyle)
> -	If I recall correctly, you are in your very early 20s? It is an age when a lot of people end up gaining weight, as the bullet-proof adolescent metabolism begins to slow down.
> 
> Im not trying to say that you are doomed to get bigger, just that to stop gaining, or even more so to lose, might require unpleasant changes to your lifestyle. It is one of the lousy things about getting older (yes, even as young as you are, you start getting getting older stuff), you really are running on the Red Queens racetrack, body-wise.



Firstly, thank you for the reply. ^_^

Hmm, well my clothes are all about a size too big for me because that is how I like them so it is hard to tell. I tend to wear loose and stretchy clothes anyway. I know that even when I was 4 stone lighter I was only 2 sizes smaller so clothes size never really works that well for me as an indicator. 

Yeah, my family on my mothers side are all bigger women, though none of them are extremely large and my mother is smaller than I am. I know I am never going to be thin and I don't want to be. I just want to feel at a healthy weight for me. 

I am 23, so early to mid twenties. Haha, my metabolism was far from bullet proof as a teenager, I was always on a diet or putting on weight. I got very thin after starving myself a couple of years ago and now I've been trying to eat normally I put on about 50lbs in two years and it is showing no signs of slowly down. I just want to be able to get fitter and such. And I've gone from a very sedentary lifestyle to going to the gym for an hour 4 times a week so I would have thought that would stop me gaining weight at least...


----------



## Morganer

I weigh about 220lbs. Definitely up, and continuing to go up. I have been eating a healthy diet of Popeyes, KFC, and some White Castle. Today I may even have Panda Express, as I go to check out that movie. Rainy, rainy day.. All the better to eat a three entree Panda meal with Lo Mein and soda. 

Would probbly be about 225lbs or so, if I checked. People tell me they _looove_ my lil' belly.

:eat1:


----------



## stoneyman

225. three days a week weights with the trainer, four days a week cardio on my own. I am looking good and gaining some strong muscle. I look forward to showing it all off...


----------



## veggieforever

*157lbs*


----------



## loopytheone

167.6lbs! I guess my body is getting used to the exercise after all! =3


----------



## HottiMegan

390.3 Antidepressants are counteracting the fact that i'm eating way less and working out hard 2 hours a week.


----------



## Paul

Don't worry as you are very lovely with or without the extre pounds. I saw the recent pic of you and your son...Megan you are looking good these days.



HottiMegan said:


> 390.3 Antidepressants are counteracting the fact that i'm eating way less and working out hard 2 hours a week.


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul said:


> Don't worry as you are very lovely with or without the extre pounds. I saw the recent pic of you and your son...Megan you are looking good these days.



Thank you  

I went to the doctor on Sunday and their scale said i'm 376 now. So the exercise is helping. My food intake is sucking since getting my injury but that'll change when i can walk around and stand for longer periods of time. I miss my salads!


----------



## VVET

206, down from 218 about a year ago


----------



## Russell Williams

333 pounds


----------



## BigWheels

415 @ last weigh in (monthly)


----------



## loopytheone

169lbs... I wanna eat ALL the things!!! =D 

I think at least some of that is muscle though because it seems that is I work out for about 5 hours a week then it burns off all my sweets and cake! Hehehe, well I feel good and healthy at least! ^^


----------



## Russell Williams

Last week Louise was 340 pounds and I was 332. Louise felt that since we were so close that she would like to be smaller than me so she would see if she could get me up to 340. This morning I was 338. If I'm not careful I will wind up bigger than her. We are now both getting to the arthritic swim exercise class and exercising hard to times a week plus I also go riding on my recumbent tricycle.

I am glad that the open sore in her leg has finally healed which allows her to go to the arthritic swim class. During the breaks we will each take turns singing a waltz tune and dancing the box step. It is so nice to be all hold her warm soft body against my body while we dance in 4 feet of water.


----------



## Moyseku

vampirekitten said:


> I'm at 465 and loving it! :wubu:



hope you are even bigger now, bigger is always better!!!!!!!

Im only 180 lbs


----------



## Russell Williams

343 lbs. Same as Louise

We went to pourhouse trivia. Missed final question. "Of top 50 movie hero's, which one has never been played by a human"


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Up 15 lbs in 3 months, At 455. Too much eating out and drinking with the girls!


----------



## Steve373

scale has been reading " Err" for a couple of months. I'll guess 333 lbs !


----------



## loopytheone

Steve373 said:


> scale has been reading " Err" for a couple of months. I'll guess 333 lbs !



I love that, it makes it sound like your scale doesn't quite know how to break it to you about your weight! "Err... well... um... this is awkward..." xD


----------



## HottiMegan

386.. another injury has left me having to convalesce.. That and all the chips i've been eating.. I'm back to doing martial arts and swim season is upon us, so more activity will make me happy.


----------



## veggieforever

*154lbs!!! Hit my target deadline for my holiday to Spain (and the rest of my life too lol - well chuffed with myself btw! lol) and am officially a UK size 12 now but aiming for the 10 before end of year. Crikey, havent I done well from 210lbs+ and UK size 18-20 in September!  xXx*


----------



## Weirdo890

veggieforever said:


> *154lbs!!! Hit my target deadline for my holiday to Spain (and the rest of my life too lol - well chuffed with myself btw! lol) and am officially a UK size 12 now but aiming for the 10 before end of year. Crikey, havent I done well from 210lbs+ and UK size 18-20 in September!  xXx*



Well done. :happy: I'm down to the 250 area. Sometimes lower, sometimes higher. Not bad since I was above 300 last year at this time.


----------



## veggieforever

Weirdo890 said:


> Well done. :happy: I'm down to the 250 area. Sometimes lower, sometimes higher. Not bad since I was above 300 last year at this time.



*Thats great! Good for you sweetie. Hope you feel proud  xXx*


----------



## bbwbelover

Drifted up to 205. Aiming for 210 pretty soon.


----------



## tinyman

my weight now is 54 lbs


----------



## largenlovely

I'm up to 421 pounds as of 10 minutes ago lol


----------



## The Orange Mage

largenlovely said:


> I'm up to 421 pounds as of 10 minutes ago lol



That's 35 pounds in less than three months...wow.


----------



## largenlovely

The Orange Mage said:


> That's 35 pounds in less than three months...wow.



I've been eating good lol


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I'm on my way back UP the scale also, I am 208lbs. up from 187lbs. in March.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm about 232 pounds


----------



## Stuffingkit

I'm sooooo close to my goal!!!!


----------



## bbwbelover

After a week working away, and eating loads of restaurant meals, I have finally tipped over 210 lbs... 15 stone! 

Not quite sure how I feel, I was going to try and lose a bit, but 100kg is just so close...


----------



## mathlete

136 lbs, at 5' 6". Not heavy at all, but I put on a few lbs unintentionally and then decided to put on a few more. I want to get to 140 lbs, and hopefully I'll be able to leave it at that.


----------



## hela90

Im like 140 still. Haha I know Im thin but im a marathonner who loves big women. Im strange


----------



## largenlovely

As of a few mins ago, I'm at 427, which is a tie with the largest weight I've ever been at. Anything beyond this will be new territory...literally lol


----------



## loopytheone

170lbs! I've been eating proper good lately! :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

I just weighed myself and it is 300 on the dot (don't know if it being night time makes a difference or not).


----------



## loopytheone

fat9276 said:


> I just weighed myself and it is 300 on the dot (don't know if it being night time makes a difference or not).



You do weigh more at night than in the morning. That is why it is a good idea to always weigh yourself when you wake up in a morning.


----------



## biglynch

dusted of the scales and I'm 339lbs. That means I lost a pound in a year. Feel the Burn lol.


----------



## Tad

BigLynch--sounds like about the way my efforts at weight loss go!

9276--if that is the first reading starting with '3,' I don't think it really matters what time of day it was taken at. Whether your reaction is 'finally' or 'AAAACCCKKKK,' I think you have every right to that reaction the first time you see that, even if the next time it has dipped back into '2' territory.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Congrats to all of you achieving their goals... regardelss if it is about losing weight (Veggieforever) or gaining some (Melissa, Kit et al.!) 

All the best,

Chris


----------



## HottiMegan

I weighed in this afternoon 366.4. I'm noticing that my upper belly is starting to reduce, which is good for my clothes  I suspect in another week it'll be lower since i'm in pms mode and have a swollen foot from an injury.
I'm not setting out for weight loss but we're doing a super healthy diet for hubs.


----------



## breeislove

i love how there are both people gaining and losing posting here. support to all of you!

i'm weighing in at 380 on the dot. looking to lose just a little to be more comfortable in cuter clothes - but loving where i'm at also!


----------



## amidsttundra

A pretty stately 142lbs!


----------



## Lovelyone

543 down from 556 three weeks ago


----------



## HottiMegan

354.2 As of yesterday morning. 
Do you guys weigh yourself naked or with clothes? I usually do it in the morning sans clothes 
I really don't think i look like i lost nearly 40lbs. I hate that, i want to see it. Although, yesterday, Max screamed at me enthusiastically that I look like i lost weight.


----------



## Tad

My 'official' weighing is in the morning, after having coffee and a bowl of cereal, and using the washroom, but before having a shower, no clothes. I think you could have any other standard as long as you are consistent, but for me that seems to be the most consistent (I'm mostly cleared of whatever I did the previous day, have had a consistent amount to eat that day, haven't soaked up some amount of water in the shower yet).

Mind you, I think our scale is dying, because according to it I'm down to about 217, but I've been feeling fatter, not lighter, over the past week or two. It was never a very good scale (if the adjuster knob gets a little bit off zero, when you get on it the result changes a lot), so I'm wondering if I should stop trusting it altogether and get a new one.

Having said that, I know when my wife has dropped some weight she often feels fatter at first, and doesn't see it. I think the problem is that as skin gets less tight, things sag a bit more, which emphasizes the lower belly and other fattest points. Whereas if I look at her from behind, for instance, I'll see the differences in her sides, her legs, etc.


----------



## Grundsau 11

largenlovely said:


> I'm up to 421 pounds as of 10 minutes ago lol



you need 20 pounds more to tie me...!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

241, the heaviest I've been.


----------



## RVGleason

Weighed myself the other day, I'm hovering about 240 and it could be a little more.

RV


----------



## missyj1978

5'4 and 225


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm up a little: 364 thanks to some stress eating. I'm a total stress eater and dealing with hub's post stroke stuff kind of gets to me sometimes.


----------



## Jah

5'5" and 133kg/292lbs


----------



## missyj1978

230 now, up 5 pounds in 4 days.


----------



## stoneyman

223 today at the gym. I am 6'3 and was 225. lost some fat and put on a lot of muscle since working with the trainer. feeling great!


----------



## geekgamer01

I weigh...I don't know actually. Haven't visited the scale lately. Probably somewhere in the 210/215 neighborhood I would say. I went to a concert this week and had a few beers. Came home feeling a lil heavier with a lighter wallet lol.


----------



## largenlovely

Grundsau 11 said:


> you need 20 pounds more to tie me...!



Lol I'm at 433 now.


----------



## Bethney

I am 5'10 and weight 235. I would like to lose weight rather than gain but I'm not stressing it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Checked today, at approximately 315.8!


----------



## Weirdo890

I am down to 246.


----------



## loopytheone

Up to 175 without realising it!


----------



## reuben6380

I'm floating around the 380 mark, although when i look at other members pics of similar weight ranges I wouldn't say i look it, but I guess that has a lot to do with height and bone density! I'd say I was big boned , lol.


----------



## Stuffingkit

I dont know yet, But I am doing my summer weigh in today!!!! I cant wait to see the results!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I weight 241 pounds


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0

237 @ 6'1. been hitting the weights hard.


----------



## largenlovely

441 as of last night. Looked like it was trying to go up to 442 though


----------



## Paul

Wow you sure are packing the pounds on fast. 



largenlovely said:


> 441 as of last night. Looked like it was trying to go up to 442 though


----------



## HottiMegan

352 as of mid day yesterday. It could be less since i had a big glass of iced tea in my belly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

249 last time I was on a scale- which was 2 days ago. 

Lightest I have been in several years.


----------



## fatcharlie

largenlovely said:


> 441 as of last night. Looked like it was trying to go up to 442 though



Happy birthday to you one day late:bow::bow::bow:

"Med en enkel tulipan på bemärkelsedan. Vi har den äran att gratulera" as we say in Sweden


----------



## largenlovely

Paul said:


> Wow you sure are packing the pounds on fast.





fatcharlie said:


> Happy birthday to you one day late:bow::bow::bow:
> 
> "Med en enkel tulipan på bemärkelsedan. Vi har den äran att gratulera" as we say in Sweden



Thanks  I actually just maxed out my 450lb scale. Not sure if I'm just retaining water right now or if that's my new weight lol

Thanks for remembering my birthday Charlie


----------



## lily352

292. I can't remember if that's more or less than the last time I posted my weight here. haha


----------



## op user

A moment to remember! What an achievement! All the best for the new frontiers!

Did it get stuck or it just showed Err?


Op user


----------



## largenlovely

op user said:


> A moment to remember! What an achievement! All the best for the new frontiers!
> 
> Did it get stuck or it just showed Err?
> 
> Op user



The number climbed really fast and I was holding onto the cabinet beside me. As soon as I let go and put my full wait on it, it no longer showed numbers. I swear it almost looked like it read "LOL" hahaha


----------



## largenlovely

Weight :-/ not wait lol....i usually blame my phone for errors like that but I think that one might have been my fault lol.


----------



## Weirdo890

Down to about 245.


----------



## HottiMegan

349.4 I broke the 350 barrier! (and that's with a dress on and during my bloated time of the month, sorry tmi)


----------



## missyj1978

I am 211.4 old old scale lied to me


----------



## Ulysses

largenlovely said:


> The number climbed really fast and I was holding onto the cabinet beside me. As soon as I let go and put my full wait on it, it no longer showed numbers. I swear it almost looked like it read "LOL" hahaha



It's not just the number on the readout that's climbing fast, you seem to be putting on weight at a crazy speed. If I got it right, you gained 8 pounds in two weeks during the latter half of August and then 8-9 pounds in just few days (if the scale really goes up to 450 like promised). 

I mean...wow. What are you eating, girl?


----------



## BigFA

5'11" and 301 lbs. with a BMI of 42.0


----------



## SprocketRocket

I can't measure it but I am between about 230lbs to 240lbs. BMI is probably obese since I have any form of a belly. Women like my belly.


----------



## Jah

130kg I'm losing weight to get rid of mobility issues.


----------



## fatgirl33

Not feeling well tis week and was weighed at the doctor's office. 408 lbs this week. Feeling very massive today for some reason, though - moreso than usual.


----------



## KHayes666

fatgirl33 said:


> Not feeling well tis week and was weighed at the doctor's office. 408 lbs this week. Feeling very massive today for some reason, though - moreso than usual.



Sorry you're not feeling well. You still look great though


----------



## Tad

Jah said:


> 130kg I'm losing weight to get rid of mobility issues.



I hope the loss is helping you get up and out and about better. Sending good mobility vibes your way!



fatgirl33 said:


> Not feeling well tis week and was weighed at the doctor's office. 408 lbs this week. Feeling very massive today for some reason, though - moreso than usual.



It is weird, isn't it, how with no physical change we can feel so different from day to day?

For myself, I've been stalled around 218-220 for most of the Summer. After indulging last Winter and hitting the upper 220s I'd hoped to get down to at least the low teens this Summer, to give myself a bit of room in my clothes for this Winter's inevitable gain. But I just haven't had enough desire to lose to really overcome my bodies preference not to, I guess. Given that at this weight 42" pants are already snug, I'm not sure I'll get through this Winter without having to break down and buy fatter pants.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

280 right now


----------



## irishfaandbhm

Just in at 338


----------



## Grundsau 11

about 451 lbs


----------



## Blackhawk2293

245 now and I'm 5'6"


----------



## missyj1978

235 today, yes I have gained a bit but have to loose it per my dr. Yes he sucks!!


----------



## detroit63

Weight from203 to 207 in last month. I don't know why so sudden!!


----------



## Lovelyone

As of yesterday I weigh 484. Down from 546 at the end of May.


----------



## Tad

About 220, although after our Thanksgiving weekend it might be a couple higher than that (our scale is so horrible that you kind of have to add a few pounds and then average a few readings to get a guess at your weight). Which is probably about what I was last time I posted in here, so that isnt really news. But on the aforementioned Thanksgiving weekend, I thought of a different way of putting my weight.

See, both my siblings were at a big family dinner, which is rare because my brother lives a five hour flight away. Hes about my height but has always been both thin and more slightly build of framebut hes getting positively bird-like these days. Hes a runner and competitive tri-athlete so has roughly no body fat, but hes fifty years old now, and muscle and bone bulk look like they've declined. Im sure his BMI would be under 20, given his height Id guess his weight around 125 pounds. My sister is about 51, and also petite of build. She isnt as scrawny as my brother, but still quite thin on a light frame, so Id guess her weight at more like a hundred pounds.

In other words, Im only a smidgen lighter than my two siblings put together 

I've always known I was the heavily built one, and that I was fat in comparison to them, but it only just sunk in just _how_ much bigger I am than they are.


----------



## Shan34

265 Pretty much where I've been for a bit now. Not gaining or losing.


----------



## guess who got fat

Never been flabbier.


----------



## guess who got fat

Used to have pretty much zero fat....it's surreal to have gotten this chubby


----------



## Russell Williams

340 lbs as of this morning.


----------



## Steve373

scale reads "Err" and the tape measure is at it's end , too !


----------



## Tad

Steve373 said:


> scale reads "Err" and the tape measure is at it's end , too !



You have transcended size!

I'm not so sure on my weight now....
- scale at home says ~217 pounds, but I know it reads a bit low.
- scale at my parents says ~220, and that is the number that I've tended to believe.
- wife and I checked out some scales at a store last weekend. We were wearing light coats, sweaters, jeans, and wearing fairly bulky walking shoes, so of course the numbers were going to be higher. But the lowest of the numbers was ~228, and most of the scales said 231 or 232. I'm sure I wasn't wearing 12 pounds of clothes! I might believe eight pounds, making the lowest of those readings match my parents scale, but I wonder if that is actually low (and our scale even lower than I've realized).
- In other words, I'm wondering if I'm actually more like 224. Not a huge difference, but 220 pounds is 100kg, and has been a sort of mental line in the sand for me.


----------



## Jah

I weigh 124kg/272lbs and I've lost 12kg/26lbs because my weight is causing problems with my back and my knees. I'm starting to walk around a lot better.


----------



## Shosh

Mine is 160 kilos. Not sure what that is in pounds.


----------



## Tad

Jah said:


> I weigh 124kg/272lbs and I've lost 12kg/26lbs because my weight is causing problems with my back and my knees. I'm starting to walk around a lot better.



Glad to hear that you are doing better with less load--pain is bad, mobility is good!



Shosh said:


> Mine is 160 kilos. Not sure what that is in pounds.



multiply by 2.2, more or less (i.e. double the number, then add a tenth of it). So around 350 pounds.


----------



## Shosh

Tad said:


> Glad to hear that you are doing better with less load--pain is bad, mobility is good!
> 
> 
> 
> multiply by 2.2, more or less (i.e. double the number, then add a tenth of it). So around 350 pounds.



Thanks 
That sounds right.


----------



## loopytheone

178lbs as of this morning, which is up two pounds since the last time I weighed myself two weeks ago.

I don't mind the weight, but gaining weight so fast and unintentionally makes me feel out of control and that really, really gets me down.


----------



## DrFeedWell

Shosh said:


> Mine is 160 kilos. Not sure what that is in pounds.



160kgs = 352lbs :eat2:


----------



## Blackspots

I am currently at 170ish, up from 155 about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Jah

Tad said:


> Glad to hear that you are doing better with less load--pain is bad, mobility is good!


Thanks!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Broken the 250 barrier, now at 251. Never thought I would be this fat. I always thought I would level out around 230 or 240 at the most. Makes me wonder what Christmas is going to be like. Hahaha


----------



## Flabulous

Just now - 214.5. Up from 193 about 6 months ago (was 221 late August but somehow lost a bit)


----------



## HottiMegan

372.4 I'm up a bit.. been hit with depression.. more eating.. I am moving more though. I get about 3 hours of exercise a week now. I'm going to work on 4 in the coming weeks.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> 372.4 I'm up a bit.. been hit with depression.. more eating.. I am moving more though. I get about 3 hours of exercise a week now. I'm going to work on 4 in the coming weeks.



I think you get to count the hours per day you spend herding your kids.


----------



## HottiMegan

Kid wrangling does take a lot of energy


----------



## EMH1701

195. I've lost a few pounds since starting the thyroid medication. Haven't done anything differently in terms of diet or exercise.


----------



## veggieforever

*151lbs ) *


----------



## Victoria08

206lbs.

Feeling good about it.


----------



## Fuzzy

I seem to be stuck at 230. No more. No less. :doh:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Weighting around 241 pounds


----------



## SciFreelancer

260 pounds as of this morning.


----------



## Blackspots

I am currently at about 174


----------



## sarahreign

Not enough


----------



## Aurora

^ I like your thinking!

I'm at 342.


----------



## bmann0413

Had to go to the doctor a week or two ago. And according to them, I'm at 273.8 right now.


----------



## HottiMegan

369.4 as of xmas eve.. probably a couple more after yesterdays feastivities..


----------



## DevS

154 and that's -after- two days of Xmas binging. XD


----------



## HottiMegan

Saturday i was 362.2


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't know anymore. I feel good and judging from my clothing, jewelry and mirror, I appear to be the same as the last time I checked. 

I'm delighted to say that my scale has been serving as a magazine holder because I was getting way too dependent on numbers. 

Speaking only for myself, I have a life to live and my happiness is not going to be based on rising and falling figures.


----------



## EMH1701

194.6

Haven't been actively trying to lose weight, but getting put on thyroid meds will do that.


----------



## Jah

122kg/268lbs


----------



## snuggletiger

220 lbs as of this weekend.


----------



## drjp52

I'm 220 too..


----------



## Tad

I'm right around 220 too....probably still 222 or so, but trying to get back to an even 100kg (that seems to be the largest where my current clothes all fit comfortably enough).


----------



## drjp52

Stand corrected...223 now


----------



## supersizebbw

357 at the moment


----------



## kizzylove

389 I can't believe i'm admitting it.


----------



## drjp52

Officially announcing to you all today that I'm starting a gain to 300 pounds!


----------



## drjp52

Somehow, I find myself at 236 today.


----------



## JonesT

In the past year I've managed to get up to 270 *(Biggest ever) Now I'm down to 225.


----------



## Tad

101.6kg, 223.5 pounds. Which was odd because I'd dropped a couple of pounds in the first part of January, then doing (I think) the same things except with more exercise, most of it has come back. Bodies are weird


----------



## Lear

still not quite back up to my highest of 360, but i'm getting there. 
348.0lb / 158.18kg


----------



## Victoria08

199 lbs!!! I have been quietly loosing weight over the past 2 years. I'm down 107 lbs and I'm really happy with where I'm at.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Victoria08 said:


> 199 lbs!!! I have been quietly loosing weight over the past 2 years. I'm down 107 lbs and I'm really happy with where I'm at.



Yea for you ! That's about where I hope to land.


----------



## bigmac

302 pounds


----------



## lucca23v2

346....for now...


----------



## Flabulous

220.5lbs - my heaviest! Aiming for 224lbs over the coming weeks.


----------



## AuntHen

I've been eating like crazy the last couple of months and a lot of it has been snacking on bread and sugary things! 


317


----------



## x0emnem0x

I've been between 310 and 320 the past few weeks, I'm not keeping it down but I'm certainly not gaining because it goes away after another week or so, so I'm just kind here derping around.


----------



## MattB

227, and down again.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

227, I been losing weight because I been so sick and it's hard for me to eat any food.


----------



## bmann0413

269.4, according to my sister's scale. Went down from 275. I don't know how, though. Weird. lol


----------



## The Fat Man

Started 2014 a little over 300, almost 330 now.

Probably going to have to drop down again, but a little binge now and again doesn't hurt anybody.


----------



## Excellent21

I'm 53 kg; my leanness comes from my father's side of the family.


----------



## Fat Molly

160.8. This is almost as fat as I've ever been. :eat2: Being short means that there's a nice plump belly on me right now. :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

216, my illness is still with me


----------



## kizzylove

I'm down 10lbs so 379 this week yeah.


----------



## MattB

220. Lowest in awhile...


----------



## Chickidee

520lbs, down from 554lb as my highest


----------



## drjp52

Just crossed to 251...and growing. Faster than I imagined.


----------



## Lear

360, i'm now back to my highest weight ever, thinking about going for 400.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I currently weight 204 pounds


----------



## devinprater

I'm 210 pounds right now, well okay maybe 208, but just say 210 just to have those few precious pounds.


----------



## FatAndProud

344.2lbs


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

525, down from the 585+ pounds I was when I arrived here in Aus in January (I suspect I was at or above 600 pounds, actually, but I didn't have a scale to weigh me so I can't say for certain. 585 is the highest I was officially weighed at).


----------



## Blackhawk2293

230 lbs now, dropped from 251 at the start of the year.

Almost disappointing, I was looking forward to the scale climbing this year. But at the same time, being lighter has its advantages too.


----------



## BigFA

301.4 lbs. with a BMI of 42.0 and body fat % of 38.4.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

185.5, I lost just 70 pounds since Feburary


----------



## FatAndProud

340.2lbs, but I eat whatever I want. I just stay active - especially as it warms up


----------



## Freddy Leg

more than 210


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I currently weight 182.5 pounds


----------



## Heidi

262lbs this morning. I've been plateaued at 264 since the start of May, but apparently it's finally moving again. I started at 285, though, so I just have to keep remembering that as long as I don't start re-gaining, it's going in the right direction!


----------



## Russell Williams

Louise has been sick and when she is sick I tend to lose weight.


----------



## FatAndProud

337.8lbs summer sun and fun


----------



## EMH1701

187. I am not dieting, but I was put on thyroid medication back in October.


----------



## drjp52

It's been a while but I bulked myself up to 283


----------



## AppreSheAte

I've lost a ton of weight recently - well in the past 2 months

240ish now 

help I'm melting! :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm on a new set of meds and i'm losing. down to 210.


----------



## Saisha

277 as of a couple of days ago.


----------



## bigmac

I've been going to the gym regularly but I'm stuck at 300 pounds +/- a few pounds.


----------



## FatAndProud

bigmac said:


> I've been going to the gym regularly but I'm stuck at 300 pounds +/- a few pounds.



Why don't you ever post pics? :|


----------



## Saisha

FatAndProud said:


> Why don't you ever post pics? :|



I think he's shy


----------



## bmann0413

I haven't weighed myself in a while, so I don't really know. But I have had a bunch of people say that I look like I lost weight. So I'm guessing I went down from 273.


----------



## fatcat00f

610 lbs )


----------



## bigmac

FatAndProud said:


> Why don't you ever post pics? :|





You can check out post #113 on the "Has There Ever Been a FA/BBW Couple Pic Thread?" on the main board. My wife and I several years ago. In the pic she's down about 140 pounds from her max weight but still much larger than she is today.


----------



## S13Drifter

I am at 220 right now. My foodie self has turned me into a slight feedee. I'm up like 30+ pounds from last year


----------



## supersizebbw

at my highest ever, 374 :huh:


----------



## Chickidee

540lbs! I gained a lot of water weight, was up to 560.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I weight 179.5 pounds as of current


----------



## weaverof

About 145 +- 5 lbs. (Get off the thread stringbean!) <Thrown glass shatters offstage behind me.>


----------



## Fattitude1

gained about 10 last month, now 242


----------



## scottyb100

A tiny 200bs, need a feeder in Scotland to make me bigger. Or I'd like a feedee to make big myself.


----------



## fallenj05

190Ib and counting


----------



## bbwbelover

About 210, and hovering


----------



## fallenj05

203Ib and counting:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Was 267 a few weeks ago- went down to 263 as of Friday.


----------



## Fattitude1

245. Seems to be about a pound a week.


----------



## sco17

I'm at around 165lbs at the moment which is down 10 or so from the start of the year. I've been on a fitness journey over the last couple of years and am considering turning it into a career so I'm trying to drop my body fat percentage a little lower to really see the definition I want. I think I look a little bigger now than I did at the beginning of the year due to some new more effective training methods but I would like to put that 10lbs back on over the next couple of years in the form of added muscle.


----------



## khrestel

385 as of monday. Hopefully this week at my in-laws hasn't put too big of a dent in it.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

232 as of last Wednesday - down from about 260 just two months ago, but that was up from 245 last November.


----------



## The Fat Man

Around 320 currently.


----------



## AKatDemic

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 525, down from the 585+ pounds I was when I arrived here in Aus in January (I suspect I was at or above 600 pounds, actually, but I didn't have a scale to weigh me so I can't say for certain. 585 is the highest I was officially weighed at).


 Do you have any photos at 585 that you would show your Dims fans?:bow:


----------



## littlebirdies

About 275 I guess..  
Bleh.. I don't know how fat people have such confidence, and they wanna gain more! :/


----------



## The Orange Mage

littlebirdies said:


> About 275 I guess..
> Bleh.. I don't know how fat people have such confidence, and they wanna gain more! :/



Not all confident fatties want to get fatter. Those people...they're...*feedists*! *spooky sounds*


----------



## littlebirdies

The Orange Mage said:


> Not all confident fatties want to get fatter. Those people...they're...*feedists*! *spooky sounds*



I know.. But still..
I'd kill to have the self confidence other bigger women have..
It's just not in me though..


----------



## FatAndProud

littlebirdies said:


> I know.. But still..
> I'd kill to have the self confidence other bigger women have..
> It's just not in me though..



In time you will. Just accept yourself  It's easier on you emotionally than self-loathing!


----------



## spookytwigg

Currently at 280, it seems to be going up steadily at the moment with little sign of stopping.


----------



## EMH1701

189 at the moment. Not trying to lose weight, but the thyroid medication has made me lose some since last year.


----------



## loopytheone

173 lbs, which was less than I was expecting. It seems my weight has been pretty much stable since last year (a 4lb gain) though that doesn't stop my doctor and mother from telling me I lose to weight and blah blah blah.


----------



## Windigo

209 lbs  

With a height of 5 ft 7.


----------



## bbwbelover

Creeping up to about 220


----------



## Fuzzy

I thought I was losing, however, I'm back up to 220. Must be that late night pizza and donuts. :blink:


----------



## Deacone

At my heaviest, I was 412. Now I'm at 382 - and still losing


----------



## Lear

375 not bad progress considering i was 313 11 months ago


----------



## Marlayna

I'm a fat and happy 213...:wubu:


----------



## Ohio Lady

Current weight is 387.6 pounds ------ Highest weight was 475 pounds


----------



## EMH1701

193. I think I've gained a few pounds due to work stress.


----------



## ImNotFunnySTILL

414! :eat1:


----------



## Marlayna

Marlayna said:


> I'm a fat and happy 213...:wubu:


210...:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

269 on Sunday- thought I still think that damn scale is a liar :doh:


----------



## Marlayna

Marlayna said:


> 210...:smitten:


208....:eat2:


----------



## The_Hero

350 ... highest was 365...


----------



## supersizebbw

Currently at 362


----------



## Tom the pig 8

I'm 272 now.


----------



## FatAndProud

329lbs. Heartbreak and stress does a number on a fat lady


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> 329lbs. Heartbreak and stress does a number on a fat lady



 heartbreak and stress are never any good.


----------



## Shosh

I am currently 330 pounds.


----------



## Marlayna

204 :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## greyhound3378

weighed at 277


----------



## prplecat

288 the last time I checked.


----------



## landshark

I just weighed myself a few minutes ago. I'm 167.


----------



## lily352

308. not sure what i think about it.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

I'm 5'4 (possibly 5'5) and I'm at 303/304 ish. 
I've always been "trying to lose weight". Its something i've struggled with since i was a teenager. Over recent months, I've been trying to work on self acceptance and loving myself as is. However, that being said- I've also recently had some health issues and I have no choice but to lose some weight. My highest weight was 320.

I'm slowly getting down. I've found myself lately realizing that i don't have to lose that full 150 lbs to get down to where I "Should be" to be happy. I would be happy if i just got down to the low to mid 200's. This is a pretty big deal for me when it comes to the self acceptance thing. i'm kind of excited by that realization...and its made me more motivated to actually do something about the number... knowing I don't have quite the road ahead that I thought I had.


----------



## Fuzzy

208. I think I'm just bored with junk food. :doh:


----------



## supersizebbw

354 .


----------



## Marlayna

200 on the nose! :bounce:


----------



## GhostEater

Last time I checked? About 385. For the past few years it's hovered between 360 and 395. Exercise is tough when you work the graveyard shift. Especially when the only thing open around here when I get off work is the best Tex Mex around. The only concern at the moment is high blood pressure. My cholesterol isn't great but I think it's at an okay level. The doctor never mentions it.


----------



## landshark

GhostEater said:


> Last time I checked? About 385. For the past few years it's hovered between 360 and 395. Exercise is tough when you work the graveyard shift. Especially when the only thing open around here when I get off work is the best Tex Mex around. The only concern at the moment is high blood pressure. My cholesterol isn't great but I think it's at an okay level. The doctor never mentions it.



Next time you go you can ask specifically about it. Cholesterol is not necessarily a weight issue anyway. There are plenty of skinny people who have bad cholesterol because their diets are lousy.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just weighed myself and my scale pegs me at 320.


----------



## Tad

Everything was feeling snugger after our Thanksgiving weekend, but when I went to weight myself, the battery in the scale had died, doh!


----------



## FatAndProud

328.4lbs :/


----------



## supersizebbw

Tad said:


> Everything was feeling snugger after our Thanksgiving weekend, but when I went to weight myself, the battery in the scale had died, doh!


Lol! I hate when that happens! 


In other news....349 today


----------



## Fuzzy

205. I'm like a Richard Bachman novel.


----------



## GhostEater

I don't know where you guys are getting scales that go past 250. It's like people who weigh more than 300 no longer need to weigh themselves. I have to drive to the doctor's office and interrupt a nurse's solitaire game.


----------



## x0emnem0x

GhostEater said:


> I don't know where you guys are getting scales that go past 250. It's like people who weigh more than 300 no longer need to weigh themselves. I have to drive to the doctor's office and interrupt a nurse's solitaire game.



We got ours at WalMart for like $30-40, the bigger the weight and more accurate you want the more it'll cost of course but I know what you mean. Most I found you only went up to 250. I guess they assume after that you just don't care.


----------



## Fuzzy

Amazon has a large selection of scales for.. large individuals.


----------



## supersizebbw

GhostEater said:


> I don't know where you guys are getting scales that go past 250. It's like people who weigh more than 300 no longer need to weigh themselves. I have to drive to the doctor's office and interrupt a nurse's solitaire game.



There's quite afew available online. I bought mine while in the UK, was lucky to get it on sale for like £20, it's digital and made of glass that weighs upto 400lbs, the first time i stepped on it i was half expecting it to shatter into a million pieces from my weight lol....6 years later it's still working just fine 

I really do despise the scales that only go upto 250, the last time i weighed that was decades ago...and didn't have a clue what i weighed for ages till i bought this scale afew years ago.


----------



## FatAndProud

Get a feeder, they buy it for you


----------



## loopytheone

GhostEater said:


> I don't know where you guys are getting scales that go past 250. It's like people who weigh more than 300 no longer need to weigh themselves. I have to drive to the doctor's office and interrupt a nurse's solitaire game.



I thought there were some higher weight scales on the amazon page on this site? The link to the shop is at the top of the page, 'Dimensions Amazon Store'. I might be wrong about them having them though, it has been a while since I looked.


----------



## GhostEater

Thanks guys. I didn't even think to look online let alone in the DIM store. Now that I know they're available though, I'm still kinda hesitant about buying one. Like, you never go to the doctor to hear how good you're doing. Still, it's better to know than not know.


----------



## shadowedmorning

5'6, 318lbs. 

I lost weight a couple of years ago and got down 220. It was a good size, I wish I'd been happy to be there, but I wanted to lose more. Sabotaged myself with disappointment when I stalled and gained almost all of it back.


----------



## fatcat00f

now 605 lbs


----------



## Deliciousdreams

5'6" and 296lbs. And I totally hear y'all on the whole scale issue. I have to use the doctors scale in the locker room at the YMCA because my home scale only goes to 275.


----------



## Fuzzy

210 I always gain weight when it gets cold.


----------



## Marlayna

194... I feel great!


----------



## jakemcduck

Back up to 230ish. Felt every pound walking back from the pancake place tonight.


----------



## MattB

212. I think it's the lowest number that I've posted on here, but I was down to 206 a couple of weeks ago. Stopped running and BAM....6lbs up. Well played metabolism, well played...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

GhostEater said:


> I don't know where you guys are getting scales that go past 250. It's like people who weigh more than 300 no longer need to weigh themselves. I have to drive to the doctor's office and interrupt a nurse's solitaire game.



I'm late with this response, but the search term you need is "bariatric scale." There are a ton. The one I have was under $50 (on Amazon) and goes up to 585 pounds.


----------



## Tom the pig 8

I'm 284 right now. That is a new high for me. I am happy about that.


----------



## Happenstance

On August 12th I returned to America (after a summer overseas) at 240. Today (three months later) I'm 282. I am not sure how I did this.


----------



## bigbellyroll

I haven't posted in A long time. I'm 280 now and it's still mainly in my big belly. I kinda wish I had stretch marks. Maybe at 300. That's not a goal, just an inevitability.


----------



## porkchop

I finally reached 400.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Lost some weight and now seems like it's coming back.Hubby is excited,246 as of this a.m.


----------



## CurioBBW

280 today! I can't seem to break 300 no matter what I try. I've gotten to 297 and then I end up losing weight and I hate it!


----------



## KHayes666

bigbellyroll said:


> I haven't posted in A long time. I'm 280 now and it's still mainly in my big belly. I kinda wish I had stretch marks. Maybe at 300. That's not a goal, just an inevitability.





porkchop said:


> I finally reached 400.





BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Lost some weight and now seems like it's coming back.Hubby is excited,246 as of this a.m.



Perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## khrestel

CurioBBW said:


> 280 today! I can't seem to break 300 no matter what I try. I've gotten to 297 and then I end up losing weight and I hate it!



Sounds like me and 400. 365 at the moment, my lowest in quite a long time.


----------



## Marlayna

189, and feeling fine! I had gotten salmonella poisoning in mid-June at 237, and since I was deathly sick for a week, I could hardly eat.
After that, I decided to count calories, as I was physically tired all the time, popping Zantac 24/7, and too uncomfortable to fit in my little car . 
I'm still obese for my height, however... no worries on that score. :batting:


----------



## roundmeout

223 tonight


----------



## CherryMarquise

I'm 286 and dreaming about all the food I'll eat during Christmas  
I'm really close to 300, wow!


----------



## SvenskFA

Hi Kresthel!

Are you sad that you havent´t reached 400?


----------



## FatAndProud

317.6lbs - haven't been this thin since high school lol


----------



## supersizebbw

343 .


----------



## Fuzzy

218 and counting


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> 218 and counting



Weird to be only 100lbs apart....lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> 218 and counting



fat azzz....


274 last time I dared to step on the scale


----------



## supersizebbw

339 .


----------



## MattB

Back up to 218.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Back to 230 lbs again.

Lost weight last year because I was under an enormous amount of stress.

It has started to climb back up now that I am slowly coming out of that stressful period.


----------



## lockdown

bout 211 and shrinking, bit conflicted because I do personally prefer being lighter even if I fantasise about getting really fat


----------



## supersizebbw

After 7 years of dedicated service, my heavy duty weighing scale has finally given up the fight of having to weigh me everyday, 

Now shopping for another one, le sigh!


----------



## Fat Molly

174.6 two days ago - up from 173.6 in August or so.


----------



## bigwideland

501.7 lbs been this for 5 years not gaining.


----------



## Ilegalpat

190 and staying the same.


----------



## Ilegalpat

shadowedmorning said:


> 5'6, 318lbs.
> 
> I lost weight a couple of years ago and got down 220. It was a good size, I wish I'd been happy to be there, but I wanted to lose more. Sabotaged myself with disappointment when I stalled and gained almost all of it back.



Don't beat yourself up. If you did it once, you can do it again.


----------



## mechellerae

I'm currently at 412 and content with that.


----------



## supersizebbw

334  .


----------



## SSBHM

Are newbies allowed to guess? 

I broke my old scale, but I guess it only went to 300. :blink:

My best guess is about 340, but could be as much as 370 or so, since it's after the holidays, and I did really enjoy them! :eat2:

(I have to get my red suit dry cleaned, always challenging to get the white fur properly fluffed too! lol )


----------



## lily352

305 according to dr scale


----------



## Marlayna

Feelin' fine @ 179. :smitten:


----------



## MattB

Up to 224, even with running every second day. Winter storage mode is engaged.


----------



## FatAndProud

MattB said:


> Up to 224, even with running every second day. Winter storage mode is engaged.



Yeah, I gained 8lbs this winter...I workout 5x a week, 2hr at a time. But I have been eating and sleeping like a bear.


----------



## MattB

FatAndProud said:


> Yeah, I gained 8lbs this winter...I workout 5x a week, 2hr at a time. But I have been eating and sleeping like a bear.



My run times are slower, but I'm less cold. I'll call it a win!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

272 . something.....there's a scale at my job that calls to me


----------



## AppreSheAte

Well, I guess I have been indulging right along. I've gone from 205 this past October to 246.2 lbs as of today. It's all around my waistline too. 

I think I'm hooked on overeating. Is feeling stuffed addictive? I am eating more even after a big meal to feel like I'm over-full. Think about food every three hours - wouldn't dare miss a meal or at least a big snack. Is this how others have gotten big? 

I've kind of set my sights on 300. Encouragement definitely appreciated. After gaining 40 another 50 doesn't really seem like that much. :happy:


----------



## Malice

around 400 i think


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

161 lbs, but with spring coming ill shed my usual winter weight and probably be closer to 150 than 160.

I dont mind curves but i bustle and move around too much to get too heavy without it becoming frustrating.


----------



## supersizebbw

332 .


----------



## lockdown

down to about 198 now


----------



## Corei7vne

Bookmark to read later...
Cheers,
Corei7vne


----------



## Marlayna

177 and I feel very good about it. A lot of the problems I had are gone.:happy:


----------



## great bear

408 and 6' 4" tall


----------



## skizz

300 pounds right now. Going for 360.


----------



## LinathSuru

~400 lbs and still enjoying it.


----------



## IAmTheBlackWizards

Just hit 115kg/253lbs. Up 1.6kg/3.5lbs in a week. 16800Kj/4000Calories per day.


----------



## khrestel

327 lbs. 

I feel tiny.


----------



## ReynaMae

I just weighed myself yesterday. I weigh 251 pounds. I am 5'8" tall and busty. I'd like to be healthier but don't focus on the number on the scale.


----------



## SSBHM

I finally got a chance to weigh myself while out in the warehouse. It was break time so I had the scale all to myself!

With clothes and shoes on, I came in at 338! Suppose naked I would be about 332 or so. 

Not as much as I was hoping for, but the journey continues. I plan on adding a fifth meal to my day at 9 PM. 

Does anyone else have this kind of eating schedule:

6:30 AM breakfast

9:30 AM brunch

12:30 PM lunch 

5:00 PM supper

9:00 PM dinner

Of course I'll continue late night desserts and pizza time too! I love milkshakes and donuts whenever I can get them too.


----------



## Fuzzy

229  and counting..


----------



## MrAwesome86

286 with 15% body fat


----------



## supersizebbw

328 .


----------



## BigCurvyAlyx

~215lbs! I havent weighed myself in a few weeks though...


----------



## Elementary_penguin

273lbs.. Finally gaining again


----------



## IAmTheBlackWizards

Another week, another 1.6kg... now 116.6kg/257lbs.


----------



## lockdown

192, probably going to get under 190 and stay there


----------



## AppreSheAte

Almost up 10 lbs since I weighed and posted last month. I'm eating so much I'm surprised that it's not more. 

Do others love to feel stuffed? I'm sure they do. I just keep packing it in! 

Starting to really feel fat. 

Wish someone would encourage me though. Anyone out there? Hello?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

496. First I've seen anything but a 5 or 6 as a starting number in years.


----------



## lily352

310. eh, not sure what to think


----------



## MattB

Endless winter has brought me to 228.


----------



## IAmTheBlackWizards

Now 117.2kg/258lbs. Pace is slowing down a bit, but I'm now eating more than 5000Cal. It's weird feeling hungry almost all the time.


----------



## IAmTheBlackWizards

Yikes, 119.3kg/263lbs. That means that over the last 30 days I've gained 5kg/11lbs. Going to have to slow it down a bit or people are going to start saying something.



AppreSheAte said:


> Almost up 10 lbs since I weighed and posted last month. I'm eating so much I'm surprised that it's not more.
> 
> Do others love to feel stuffed? I'm sure they do. I just keep packing it in!
> 
> Starting to really feel fat.
> 
> Wish someone would encourage me though. Anyone out there? Hello?



Feels like we're doing the same thing at the same time


----------



## jcas50

225 and 5' 6"


----------



## skizz

IAmTheBlackWizards said:


> Yikes, 119.3kg/263lbs. That means that over the last 30 days I've gained 5kg/11lbs. Going to have to slow it down a bit or people are going to start saying something.
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like we're doing the same thing at the same time



Me, too! I'm 6'3" and 310 lbs now. My belly is nice and jiggly now. Excited to reach 320 for my birthday next month.


----------



## The Orange Mage

129.8 lbs as of yesterday


----------



## khrestel

306

Down this close to 300 brings out all kinds of feelings. It's odd.


----------



## supersizebbw

330 for now


----------



## AppreSheAte

I just keep overeating and piling in the calories I guess! I weighed in today and WOW, I am getting fat! 269.2! That's about 14 lbs more than at the start of the month. 

I'm definitely getting quite the fat big round jelly belly. It feels good too. 

Seems my daily routine is to eat about 5000 to 6000 calories so I'll probably keep gaining.

Any encouragement or congrats would be appreciated!


----------



## landshark

mechellerae said:


> I'm currently at 412 and content with that.



As well you should be, if looks good on you! I'm 167.4 as of this morning. I feel so small on Dims!


----------



## bigbellyroll

I just 290 today! My doctor was disgusted. I'm such a porker.;-)) I think 200 is in my belly and 50 is in my chins. I finally got stretch marks too. They are a little sore but I wish I had more.


----------



## dblbellybhm

Up to 240 That's plus 50 lbs in the past year.:eat1:


----------



## Lear

385 pounds
174.5 kilos
27.5 stone
i'm getting pretty fat.


----------



## Tad

On my 'official' Sunday morning weigh in I was 103.3 kg -- 227.5 lbs -- which is the heaviest I've seen for one of those weigh ins. And I thought I'd been fairly modest in eating and reasonably active last week..... As always I'm torn, because a lot of me loves the fat, but then there is not wanting to buy new/bigger clothes, spousal issues, image at work..... sigh.


----------



## FatAndProud

311.6lbs

At this weight I'm able to challenge men at pool, basketball, push ups, etc. I love it


----------



## KingBuu

My current weight as of my last weighing is 333.


----------



## loopytheone

I got weighed at the hospital yesterday as part of my checkup for my sleep apnea and apparently I am 78.9kgs. Which is down a bit from before, which surprises me. I was 83kgs a few months back. I think it has something to do with the contraceptive injection; I used to be about 79kgs, then after I had the injection I went up 83, and now I'm off it I am back down to 79. Feels very strange to see the number get lower after a lifetime of seeing it get higher and higher!


----------



## landshark

I am at 170.0 right now. I usually weigh myself in the morning but today did so when I got home from work, so I may be a little "heavier" than usual right now.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

248 as of this past Sunday.


----------



## Flabulous

I'm 213lbs as of this evening, which is the heaviest I've been for a couple of years and possibly the biggest my belly has been at the same time. Encouragement to go further would be welcome by pm ;-)


----------



## khrestel

293 lbs. Urgh.


----------



## fatcat00f

Now 620 lbs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 496. First I've seen anything but a 5 or 6 as a starting number in years.



452 today.


----------



## FrankBell

295 and fifty two inches at the navel


----------



## supersizebbw

319 today .


----------



## x0emnem0x

My scale says 336 but the scale at this other office says 312. So honesty I have no idea and have given up trying to care.


----------



## Batanta

210lbs as of yesterday a gain of 21lbs this last month.


----------



## GabrielBR

240 haviest ever.


----------



## Tracii

Had a little gaining spell so 315 ish LOL more like 320 ish


----------



## LillyBBBW

424

more words are needed.


----------



## Blackjack

LillyBBBW said:


> 424
> 
> more words are needed.


More tacos are needed.


----------



## fatcat00f

Today 615 lbs.


----------



## MattB

225, and can go either way...


----------



## bobsmith93

212  Quite pleased as I've been stuck at just under 210 for a while


----------



## lily352

297. Under 300 again. Hmmmm


----------



## ezra1129

Only 310,but still a gainer.


----------



## lucca23v2

357....... blah....


----------



## khrestel

267 lbs. So odd.


----------



## supersizebbw

314 .


----------



## Ohio Lady

As of today I weigh 350.. I have lost 45 pounds already since January. 
I had to do this or go on insulin full time which was a choice I chose not to go. 
My A1C has went from 7.9 down to 6.5, doctor said to keep it up and the meds could stay as they are now.


----------



## lucca23v2

Ohio Lady said:


> As of today I weigh 350.. I have lost 45 pounds already since January.
> I had to do this or go on insulin full time which was a choice I chose not to go.
> My A1C has went from 7.9 down to 6.5, doctor said to keep it up and the meds could stay as they are now.



Congrats! I know that is not easy! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ohio Lady

lucca23v2 said:


> Congrats! I know that is not easy! Keep up the good work!


Thank you!, Lucca.


----------



## Rojodi

This morning I was 238.2, kept off the 10 lbs I lost with a mysterious stomach bug AND having a cold, which normally causes me to have the munchies.


----------



## The_Hero

378, heaviest I've ever been, gained 36 pounds since January.


----------



## Marlayna

160 on the nose! Down 77 lbs from a year ago. I look and feel great!:smitten:


----------



## Victoria08

Around 270. I got down to about 175 and I've managed to gain most of it back in the last year. Yay for medication changes that make me happy and always hungry, hahaha.


----------



## Gspoon

Last I saw I was 178, not trying to gain weight with fat but more so muscle mass.


----------



## lucca23v2

As of today...350. I am slowly losing. My goal is 220. I have 130 left to go.. lol


----------



## supersizebbw

311 .


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Wow, haven't posted my weight in a while.
As of this morning: 566 lbs. (I'm 5'10").
Down from my ALL-TIME HIGH OF: 598.6 lbs. in August 2015 !!!
I had to start going back down again due to what seemed like mobility issues creeping up. I've always been mobile at every weight I've been at, but all of a sudden near 600 I started to have problems. I guess everyone has their own threshold for weight.

Anyway, I have no idea what weight I'll wind up at this time next year. However, I did feel better physically when I was in the 300's. So that's my goal...again...LOL.


----------



## lawriesv

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Wow, haven't posted my weight in a while.
> As of this morning: 566 lbs. (I'm 5'10").
> Down from my ALL-TIME HIGH OF: 598.6 lbs. in August 2015 !!!
> I had to start going back down again due to what seemed like mobility issues creeping up. I've always been mobile at every weight I've been at, but all of a sudden near 600 I started to have problems. I guess everyone has their own threshold for weight.
> 
> Anyway, I have no idea what weight I'll wind up at this time next year. However, I did feel better physically when I was in the 300's. So that's my goal...again...LOL.




Should I assume you meant August 2014?


----------



## juniorbelly

179 pounds


----------



## The Orange Mage

lawriesv said:


> Should I assume you meant August 2014?



It's gotta be that, or time travel is the key to effective weight loss.


----------



## Fat Molly

Fat Molly said:


> 174.6 two days ago - up from 173.6 in August or so.


 from 01-13-2015.

Mmm, yes at this point I'm 177.4 (7/12/15.)

Oh yes my beautiful body is getting bigger, slowly but surely.  

Recent rate of 3 lbs/6 mo. or half a pound a month. 

I just started a new job where I get a shitton of exercise so might lose this, but I am making up for my calories enthusiastically, so we shall see. :3

Rate of gain since last Aug: 0.3 lbs./month roughly, or 3.8 lbs/year. (But we aren't done with July, and July is my binge month since my partner's away!) 

I'm currently Obese Class I, 30.00 - 34.99. (My current BMI is 34.6, I'm almost to Obese Class II).
For reference: Obese class II 35.00 - 39.99
Obese class III 40+

In 10 years if I keep this up, given my yearly rate, I'll weigh appx. 60 lbs heavier, or a portly 237, obese class III with a BMI of 46.3. 

In 5 years if I keep this up, given my yearly rate, I'll weigh appx 30 lbs heavier, or a porky 207lbs, just entering obese class III with a BMI of 40.4. 

With 3 more lbs on me, I'll weigh 180lbs, pushing me into obese class II with a BMI of 35.1. 



Not intentional gaining, but eating the hell out of everything according to my whim.


EDIT:

Aha! I found more data. 

I weighed 160lbs in March 2014. 

This makes the data a little more impressive. 

That's 17 lbs in 16 months. A little over 1lb/mo! Dang! I think I've plateaued since my March 2014 to August 2014 growth spurt, where I went from 160 to 173. A nice hefty 10lb gain, largely last July, I think. Almost entirely due to consumption of ice cream, I expect. :3

I'll go ahead and call it 12lbs/year for ease. 

Adjusted projections:

In 10 years if I keep this up, given my yearly rate, I'll give 120 lbs heavier, or a portly 297, obese class III with a BMI of 58. Oh lordy.

In 5 years if I keep this up, given my yearly rate, I'll weigh appx 60 lbs heavier, or a portly 237, obese class III with a BMI of 46.3. 

At my current rate of 12lbs/year, I will get to class 3 obesity in 2.5 years or so. All I need to get there is another 30 lbs and I'll be the scourge of doctors everywhere!

Holy crap, I wonder if I'll ever get there 


For the record, I expect my weight will increase far more slowly than anticipated above - I'd say my initial stats are more reliable for use as a projection tool.


----------



## supersizebbw

308 .


----------



## MattB

Hi 230, how ya been?


----------



## khrestel

248 lbs. The last time I've been this small was over ten years ago. Feels odd.


----------



## youngnintogaining

khrestel said:


> 248 lbs. The last time I've been this small was over ten years ago. Feels odd.



Gotta ask. We have both been around since the FatNat board a billionty years ago. Why the weight loss?


----------



## The Orange Mage

youngnintogaining said:


> Gotta ask. We have both been around since the FatNat board a billionty years ago. Why the weight loss?



Like you said, it was a billionty years ago, so I'm going to guess...entropy.


----------



## Lear

Fat Molly said:


> Aha! I found more data.
> 
> I weighed 160lbs in March 2014.
> 
> This makes the data a little more impressive.
> 
> That's 17 lbs in 16 months. A little over 1lb/mo! Dang! I think I've plateaued since my March 2014 to August 2014 growth spurt, where I went from 160 to 173. A nice hefty 10lb gain, largely last July, I think. Almost entirely due to consumption of ice cream, I expect. :3
> 
> I'll go ahead and call it 12lbs/year for ease.
> 
> Adjusted projections:
> 
> In 10 years if I keep this up, given my yearly rate, I'll give 120 lbs heavier, or a portly 297, obese class III with a BMI of 58. Oh lordy.
> 
> In 5 years if I keep this up, given my yearly rate, I'll weigh appx 60 lbs heavier, or a portly 237, obese class III with a BMI of 46.3.
> 
> At my current rate of 12lbs/year, I will get to class 3 obesity in 2.5 years or so. All I need to get there is another 30 lbs and I'll be the scourge of doctors everywhere!
> 
> Holy crap, I wonder if I'll ever get there
> 
> 
> For the record, I expect my weight will increase far more slowly than anticipated above - I'd say my initial stats are more reliable for use as a projection tool.


I always love seeing projections like this, mostly because the data can be so easily skewed. 

If we go back a year I've gained about 15 pounds. Bringing me up to 385 (I've been a bit higher but 385 was today) which already has me in class 3 with a bmi of 53.7 so i'm going to drop the class info from how you formatted your estimates.

In 10 years if I keep this up, given my yearly rate, I'll be 150 lbs heavier, or a hefty 535, with a BMI of 74.6. lol, that's pretty huge.
In 5 years if I keep this up, given my yearly rate, I'll be 75 lbs heavier, or a portly 460, with a BMI of 64. 

However if you scroll back another 8 months i was a light 312 pounds. which would say i averaged 3.6pounds a month or 43.8 per year which makes for some very different estimates.

In 10 years if I keep this up, given my yearly rate, I'll be 438 lbs heavier, or a hefty 823, with a BMI of 114.8. 
In 5 years if I keep this up, given my yearly rate, I'll be 219 lbs heavier, or a portly 604, with a BMI of 84.2.

Lol its amazing what a little gaining competition did for my projections.


----------



## khrestel

youngnintogaining said:


> Gotta ask. We have both been around since the FatNat board a billionty years ago. Why the weight loss?



Diabetes  I got type II diagnosis in January and my doctor started pushing WLS on me quite strongly. I couldn't agree with her so I felt like I wasn't given much of a choice but to start a crazy diet. I'm 240 lbs at the moment and feel like a tired wrinkly shadow of myself most of the time. Emotionally and skinwise that is, of course my physical fitness is better in many ways. They want me to loose 90 more. I'm not sure that's realistic at all.


----------



## Tad

Khrestel, obviously I'm not a doctor at all, and certainly not your doctor, but I'd think that after such a dramatic change, at the least it might make sense to hold in place for a while and see how you are doing? 

The reasons I’m thinking are that:

1)	Apparently our fat is where our body stores toxins that we absorb as part of life, so when losing weight we do subject ourselves to higher levels of various substances that are rough on us, and I’d think giving your body a chance to recover from that could be good.
2)	It sounds like your levels have hit a pretty good point. Perhaps it is time to hold steady for a while, while making sure to eat well and stay active, and see how everything looks?
3)	Of course doctors would like to see you hit &#8216;ideal weight,’ but when you were as large as you had been, I’d agree with you in wondering if you could get there and keep your weight there in a mentally and physically healthy way? Or to put it another way, it sounds like your doctors goal is for you to lose as much as possible, but you have to decide if you want that, or simply as much as is necessary for your body to be healthier?
4)	Mental health matters too. At the very least your mind may need some time to get used to your new body, before you are ready to make a fully balanced decision on what to do next.
5)	Many people find it harder to keep weight off than to lose it in the first place, especially if extreme measures are taken to lose it. At some point you need to find what an acceptable lifestyle is for you, physically and mentally, that you can live with for decades.

At 240 pounds you are still quite fat, it may be that you have to lose more for your health, but then again I think you have lost more than a third of your body weight, maybe that will be enough? It just seems to me that maybe it is time to see how your body is doing in a steady state sort of way.

Of course, I’m sure your doctors wouldn’t agree with my thoughts, and they are the doctors….

===========================================

Back on topic, down a few pounds to 226. Not sure if I've actually been eating less, or it is just the Summer heat that has dried me up by a few pounds?


----------



## khrestel

Tad, I've been thinking about that. At the moment I'm torn in two with my thoughts. Like you said, I've lost almost 35% of my body weight since christmas and my blood sugars are quite normal and stable now with the current diet and quite minimum medication so that might allow me a break. On the other hand, I still remember the hunger and devastation earlier this year. If I need to loose another 90 lbs or even a part of that it feels quite stupid to stop going now when it's going relatively easily just to stabilize and then start kinda again from the beginning later. 

Of course I know there's going to be a new, longer struggle whenever I decide to start balancing.

The overall amount, 152 lbs from my biggest last summer, is so much that skin isn't going to retreat anyways. If I ever want to look my own age again I am going to need a skin removal surgery and the upper limit for them to even consider me as a candidate would be 190 lbs.

Every other day I'm ready to dive into a bag of crisps just to fill my skin and feel pretty again. But I don't want to dissappoint my friends and family. Everyone around me is believing I've finally gotten some sense into my head and they're all so supportive.


----------



## lucca23v2

Just remember that you have to do it for you. Not for friends, or family or doctors or anyone else. I know it sucks to think you will disappoint anyone, but it is better to disappoint someone else than to disappoint yourself. You have done a great job so far!

That being said, I believe what the doctors want is for you to get 40lbs below where they think you will want to be (plateau). This will ensure that the skin removal surgery will remain ok. They want a person to get to their lowest because they don't want to do a skin removal surgery and then the patient loses more weight and they have to go back and do a second skin removal surgery. The more surgeries you have the more risk of infection setting in.


----------



## khrestel

In that case.. argh. But they say one needs to be stable at least a year before they even start planning a surgery. That and what you said about 40 lbs don't kinda meet.

One step at a time. I don't think I'll ever get small enough to qualify anyways. And this conversation maybe starts to be a tad off-topic.


----------



## Tad

khrestel said:


> One step at a time. I don't think I'll ever get small enough to qualify anyways. And this conversation maybe starts to be a tad off-topic.



Yes, I do tend to get off topic


----------



## knowfear

I am 322 lbs today and my belly is so awesome right now


----------



## lucca23v2

Last I checked, 354.


----------



## Sweetnlow

I've gained a lot of weight since i registred on this site. I now weigh 372 pounds and I am 5"8 tall. I want to lose a little so I can walk longer distances and tie my shoelaces! I don't have a problem with the way I look I just want to become more mobile.


----------



## MattB

236.

Get in on these stocks now, they are going up. Buy low, sell high!


----------



## supersizebbw

305 .


----------



## wannabeobese

115lbs but I want to be like 300 lbs though


----------



## Blackspots

Still at 176, I want to try and gain at least 25 pounds by the end of the year, and keep gaining at least 1 pound a week next year.


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm at around 275 currently. Trying to keep my weight down until after my surgery.

Also omg, more people from FatNat's! *waves*


----------



## Van

I weigh 220. I want to gain 30 pounds the end of the year.


----------



## SSBHM

Saw your post and wanted to send you well wishes!


----------



## SSBHM

Just not feeling as motivated to stuff as I had. I need some encouragement or something to inspire me. 341 today... have I lost weight? :doh:


----------



## Van

SSBHM said:


> Just not feeling as motivated to stuff as I had. I need some encouragement or something to inspire me. 341 today... have I lost weight? :doh:



Well just to let you know that you have inspired me.


----------



## Allie Cat

SSBHM said:


> Saw your post and wanted to send you well wishes!



Aw, thanks  I haven't had said surgery yet, but should be in the next couple months.

Also I discovered I've lost about fifteen pounds in the past month or so. While this is great news for surgery, it still makes me a sad kitty. :x


----------



## Shosh

Right now it is 375 pounds.


----------



## lucca23v2

351 last I checked a few days ago.


----------



## biggirlluvher

I'm now 236lbs from my heighest of 250lbs after post-breakup stress since mid-June 2015.


----------



## Happenstance

I weigh about 320 now, and for what it's worth, I used to go to FatNat's too, though I think I mostly lurked and didn't say very much. Kind of like I do here.


----------



## supersizebbw

301 .


----------



## FlabbiMissAbbi

245! Long ways from where I wanna be... But it's a start.  (Health-willing)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell Williams

this morning 313


----------



## Rojodi

This morning: 237 and that was after breakfast


----------



## Van

225 and growing


----------



## khrestel

220 lbs. I remember feeling like this was one of the points with no return on my way up :blush:


----------



## Tad

khrestel said:


> 220 lbs. I remember feeling like this was one of the points with no return on my way up :blush:



Wow. Your discipline is very impressive (especially given your feelings on being smaller). It seems you can do whatever you set your mind to :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## MattB

242 as of this morning.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats khrestel! Sounds like you have been working hard

Mine is 163 as of this morning, but i am starting to be suspicious of my scale. Depending on where i put it on the floor i am 145-168. Thats a pretty big dif. May have to buy a new one!


----------



## khrestel

Tad said:


> Wow. Your discipline is very impressive (especially given your feelings on being smaller). It seems you can do whatever you set your mind to :bow: :bow: :bow:



Thanks. I'm very all or nothing -type of person which helps with things that need discipline. However I'll surely be damned when I'm supposed to start "living normally" again and let go a bit, whenever that is.


----------



## FatAndProud

301lbs.

I've been eating non-stop, binge eating, and just enjoying food. I don't know how I'm losing it at this point lol


----------



## landshark

FatAndProud said:


> 301lbs.
> 
> I've been eating non-stop, binge eating, and just enjoying food. I don't know how I'm losing it at this point lol



Well, it's basic math, really. Despite your intake you're burning more than you consume.


----------



## FatAndProud

happily_married said:


> Well, it's basic math, really. Despite your intake you're burning more than you consume.



That's a scary thought. I need a man slave to allow me to save some calories. All this running around is making me thin...gasp. lol


----------



## landshark

FatAndProud said:


> That's a scary thought. I need a man slave to allow me to save some calories. All this running around is making me thin...gasp. lol



You know, they have mail-order brides. I'm surprised there's not a such thing as mail-order man slaves. I'm sure a lot of guys would volunteer to be one. Then there's guys like me who get married: Instant man-slave. :bow:


----------



## Tracii

Had a Dr's appointment last week and the scale said 351 so I got the usual weight gain reprimand from her.
I have almost gained all my weight back from a few years ago which is kind of good and bad I guess.


----------



## Rojodi

Yesterday was 238.0
Today was 240.2

Because I had a couple of subs. Yes, I love love love lunch meat!! :eat1:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

379 today. Still sometimes don't recognize this body and miss my 600 pound one, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do for health.


----------



## mp7251

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 379 today. Still sometimes don't recognize this body and miss my 600 pound one, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do for health.



I've followed your weight loss progress and can't help but wonder if your FA husband is supportive and yet just a bit disappointed that you are now almost half of the woman (size wise) he took to Australia. Hope your health is better.


----------



## Blackjack

mp7251 said:


> I've followed your weight loss progress and can't help but wonder if your FA husband is supportive and yet just a bit disappointed that you are now almost half of the woman (size wise) he took to Australia. Hope your health is better.



I'm sure he's fucking heartbroken over his wife losing weight to become more comfortable in her body and for the goals that the two of them share.


----------



## The Orange Mage

American Dims members tend to shrink when you take them overseas. Scientists are baffled.


----------



## Rojodi

The Orange Mage said:


> American Dims members tend to shrink when you take them overseas. Scientists are baffled.



Could be due to the terrible foods overseas? 

Just asking


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Currently I weigh 205 pounds, hopefully the weight gain will help me with hormone replacement therapy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mp7251 said:


> I've followed your weight loss progress and can't help but wonder if your FA husband is supportive and yet just a bit disappointed that you are now almost half of the woman (size wise) he took to Australia. Hope your health is better.



You know, I had the same concerns - but me losing weight was actually something both of us wanted equally. He was the one who brought it up to me, originally, though I was already thinking about it. I think seeing me in the hospital on our wedding night really drove home for him just how much danger I was really in and how things needed to change. The man genuinely loves me... and when you genuinely love someone, you care so much more about their health and having them around than you do about their body size. He actually gets more excited than I do when changes in my body become evident. I'm still dealing with a little bit of a feeling of a loss... my identity has been so wrapped up in my size for so long that there's an actual grieving process happening for me. He's unfazed, ironically. He loves that I can get out and do more things with him and that he doesn't have to constantly worry that I'm going to end up in the hospital now. It gives both of us a serious sense of freedom. When he was younger he was definitely of the mindset "the bigger, the better" but as he aged he learned he was attracted to varying degrees of fatness. He can honestly say he'll be attracted to me as long as there's at least a LITTLE junk in the trunk, and that will always be the case for me.



Blackjack said:


> I'm sure he's fucking heartbroken over his wife losing weight to become more comfortable in her body and for the goals that the two of them share.


 I tried to rep you but couldn't.  I love when sassy Beej comes out, lol. 



The Orange Mage said:


> American Dims members tend to shrink when you take them overseas. Scientists are baffled.


 Hahaha. Right?! It's some kind of voodoo magic! 



Rojodi said:


> Could be due to the terrible foods overseas?
> 
> Just asking


 Hahahaha. Still plenty here for me to enjoy eating, trust me.  Nothing beats America for authentic Mexican food (hard to come by here, but possible occasionally) but everything else is great here! Sydney is a real mishmash of cultures, which I love. We can get authentic versions of any cuisine you can imagine here in a 45-minute train ride or less. So many more options than the city I used to live in in the US.


----------



## Allie Cat

dat trunk

wow


----------



## supersizebbw

295 .


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You know, I had the same concerns - but me losing weight was actually something both of us wanted equally. He was the one who brought it up to me, originally, though I was already thinking about it. I think seeing me in the hospital on our wedding night really drove home for him just how much danger I was really in and how things needed to change. The man genuinely loves me... and when you genuinely love someone, you care so much more about their health and having them around than you do about their body size.



This whole post, and other responses she answered, are how it's _supposed _to work. Awesome!


----------



## mp7251

You know, I had the same concerns - but me losing weight was actually something both of us wanted equally. He was the one who brought it up to me, originally, though I was already thinking about it. I think seeing me in the hospital on our wedding night really drove home for him just how much danger I was really in and how things needed to change. The man genuinely loves me... and when you genuinely love someone, you care so much more about their health and having them around than you do about their body size. He actually gets more excited than I do when changes in my body become evident. I'm still dealing with a little bit of a feeling of a loss... my identity has been so wrapped up in my size for so long that there's an actual grieving process happening for me. He's unfazed, ironically. He loves that I can get out and do more things with him and that he doesn't have to constantly worry that I'm going to end up in the hospital now. It gives both of us a serious sense of freedom. When he was younger he was definitely of the mindset "the bigger, the better" but as he aged he learned he was attracted to varying degrees of fatness. He can honestly say he'll be attracted to me as long as there's at least a LITTLE junk in the trunk, and that will always be the case for me.

Thanks for the legitimate response instead of the smart ass comment by BJ.


----------



## Marlayna

My current weight is 154... (I've un-eaten 83 pounds)... I started resistance weight training last week, and I feel stronger already.


----------



## lucca23v2

350.5 as of today


----------



## bigwideland

I have not posted much in a long time, but I am excited , I hoped on the scales and it said, it is a talking scale, 225 kg, that's almost 500 lbs.


----------



## loopytheone

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahahaha. Still plenty here for me to enjoy eating, trust me. * Nothing beats America for authentic Mexican food *(hard to come by here, but possible occasionally) but everything else is great here! Sydney is a real mishmash of cultures, which I love. We can get authentic versions of any cuisine you can imagine here in a 45-minute train ride or less. So many more options than the city I used to live in in the US.



...not even Mexico?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

loopytheone said:


> ...not even Mexico?



Hahahaha. Well, yes, you would be VERY correct about that, lmao. What I was trying to say is that we have much more authentic Mexican food in parts of the US than in Australia... but you are totally right, obviously! Should have said that differently.


----------



## ecogeek

BBM where is your blog? I'd be very interested in having a read!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ecogeek said:


> BBM where is your blog? I'd be very interested in having a read!



Sorry, what blog are you talking about?  I looked to see where I'd mentioned one recently and couldn't find it?


----------



## ecogeek

I honestly must have been reading something else, went back and I actually have NO idea...wow. I must be going senile in my 30's. Haha.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

274.7 on the digital scale at work when I weighed this past week. Down slightly and I am delighted about it.


----------



## landshark

171 this morning.


----------



## chaoticfate13

at 211 as of today


----------



## MattB

About 17.4 stone.


----------



## The Orange Mage

129 lbs as of yesterday!


----------



## lucca23v2

348.7 this morning.. *shrugs*


----------



## Shosh

Rojodi said:


> Could be due to the terrible foods overseas?
> 
> Just asking


 
Australia has a very dynamic ,thriving food scene and some of the best restaurants and cuisine in the world.

You can get any kind of food here from all over the globe.


----------



## 600Bill

Right now I am at 330 having added about 50 pounds since July 1.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Believe I might be back down to 300 but I honestly have no clue. I think my scale is broken.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Shosh said:


> Australia has a very dynamic ,thriving food scene and some of the best restaurants and cuisine in the world.
> 
> You can get any kind of food here from all over the globe.



100% agree. The only thing that's been hard to source (like I said) is authentic Mexican here in Sydney. Found some great places in Melbourne, though!


----------



## Shosh

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 100% agree. The only thing that's been hard to source (like I said) is authentic Mexican here in Sydney. Found some great places in Melbourne, though!


 
What did you think of Melbourne? Did you like it?
I was born and raised there


----------



## AmyJo1976

The food sounds so delish, but I have a terrible phobia of kangaroos. Too much youtube I guess...


----------



## Shosh

AmyJo1976 said:


> The food sounds so delish, but I have a terrible phobia of kangaroos. Too much youtube I guess...


 
Haha there are not Kangaroos hopping down every street here.


----------



## Russell Williams

322 today but Louise is sick again and that tends to kill my appetite


----------



## supersizebbw

292.1 .


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Shosh said:


> What did you think of Melbourne? Did you like it?
> I was born and raised there



Just saw this. Yeah, both my husband and I loved it. It's beautiful and vibrant and fun!


----------



## Shosh

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just saw this. Yeah, both my husband and I loved it. It's beautiful and vibrant and fun!


 
It is 
It is a great city.


----------



## MsChubbyBunny

237lbs as of last week 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## jakemcduck

MsChubbyBunny said:


> 237lbs as of last week




Cuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## MsChubbyBunny

thank you


----------



## MattB

gentle fall breezes...
and the scale says two-four-four
i want a donut...


----------



## lucca23v2

MattB said:


> gentle fall breezes...
> and the scale says two-four-four
> i want a donut...


I wish i was 244...lol..

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## khrestel

199 lbs and we've finally reached a goal weight agreement with my nutritionist. Until recently she's pushed under 152 lbs on me which has felt impossible. I had my body composition analyzed 10 lbs ago and my body fat was 30,5% giving me lean weight of 146 lbs. After seeing those numbers she agreed 187 lbs would be a sensible goal especially as some of it is excess skin which hopefully will be removed at some point.

I'm relieved.


----------



## lucca23v2

That is awesome! I am glad you could reach a goal that was more comfortable for you.


----------



## supersizebbw

289 .


----------



## Marlayna

One fifty - feeling nifty. I have to buy a whole new wardrobe. I started resistance training a while ago, and the change amazing. I feel great and can do a lot more. 
I told my husband I'm gonna shovel snow this Winter, instead of waiting to get home from work. He liked that... a lot.http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## x0emnem0x

I may or may not be between 280-290? I have no clue, my scale is being stupid.


----------



## Shosh

My current weight is 388 pounds as of today.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Currently I weigh 224.5 pounds


----------



## Iannathedriveress

MsChubbyBunny said:


> 237lbs as of last week



You're a cute bunny


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> My current weight is 388 pounds as of today.


 
Wow....that's incredible


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

So here's the conversation between the hubby and I today,we're going for a weekend trip and he's trying fatten me up... 

View attachment image.png


----------



## Van

212lbs as of Tuesday.


----------



## balletguy

235 as of yesterday


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> Wow....that's incredible


 
How so?

It is just a number.


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> How so?
> 
> It is just a number.


 
Look where you were at years ago. Nuff ced


----------



## person12670

240 lbs of lazy fat guy


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> Look where you were at years ago. Nuff ced


 
It goes up and down.

I will likely need to lose some again as I have a hernia in my stomach, and my MS is getting progressively worse.

That is why, it is just a number really.
It has gone up, and it will go down some again.


----------



## Katana Ventris

281.6 lbs today


----------



## drjp52

Proud to announce that after starting at 185 pounds on January 1, 2013...I'm currently at 325.2 pounds today. The journey has been amazing. Pics to come.


----------



## Shosh

As of today 374 pounds.


----------



## Axof

160 pounds, I can't believe I lost 80 pounds in a year! Doesn't sound that much in kilograms.


----------



## Snow Angel

I'm not sure how much I weigh it goes up and down.


----------



## supersizebbw

282 .


----------



## khrestel

I haven't checked the damage in few days but on 23rd, my diet anniversary/birthday, scales said 182 lbs. That's a bit less than half of the 368 lbs it showed last year :blush:

I was watching jealously my 265 lbs little sister the whole christmas eve. She was so beautiful and round and looked and so happy and guilt free eating everything in sight.


----------



## mimosa

I'm not interested in weighing myself anymore. The scale doesn't measure self worth. Fat or Skinny.....everyone on this thread is beautiful and precious. Sending love to each of you. :kiss2:


----------



## Tad

This morning I weighed in at 229, which I think may be my heaviest morning weigh in, by a smidge. A bit mixed feeling of 'well, there went three months of trying to be disciplined, in 9 days of indulgence ' and 'geeze, with all I've eaten I'd have thought I'd have hit a round 230, what would that take? "


----------



## FatAndProud

287 and it's so weird lol


----------



## palndrm

Because you were so much bigger?


----------



## FatAndProud

palndrm said:


> Because you were so much bigger?



Yeaaaaah. I'm not used to being so thin. lol


----------



## landshark

FatAndProud said:


> Yeaaaaah. I'm not used to being so thin. lol



Deliberate effort? If so great work!


----------



## beefsteak

350ibs of deliciousness'


----------



## lucca23v2

349.4 last I checked....


----------



## x0emnem0x

285.4, according to the scale 10 minutes ago...


----------



## supersizebbw

276 .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

277 yesterday


----------



## Rojodi

243.6

and I moved the scale three feet east, I was 242.2


----------



## Marlayna

144 and holding... down 93 lbs in 18 months. I have a personal trainer since Sept. Before that, lots and lots of walking. Self-hypnosis tapes have kept me from going back to my old ways. Lots of fruits and veggies. I feel good.:happy:


----------



## balletguy

Last time I checked 240....


----------



## Tracii

One of my rare weigh in days and on my new scale it says 384.5


----------



## Kristal

Tracii said:


> One of my rare weigh in days and on my new scale it says 384.5



Love the outfit Tracii :wubu:


----------



## Tracii

Thanks Kristal.


----------



## supersizebbw

267.9 .


----------



## balletguy

245 last time I checked


----------



## BigJibbie

372 lbs. Goes up and down, in the long run steady up...


----------



## landshark

BigJibbie said:


> 372 lbs. Goes up and down, in the long run steady up...



Haha, 172 for me this morning. You and some of the others here could probably have me for a meal!


----------



## khrestel

I seem to be stuck at around 175 lbs. Or stuck is a wrong term, I haven't actively been trying to loose anymore. But there are days, more than every other day, when I wake up feeling like I'm expected to do somehow better. I feel quilty and ashamed for not being able to get down to "normal" BMI-wise.


----------



## Tad

How is your blood sugar, etc? I think you were getting off medicines?


----------



## landshark

khrestel said:


> I seem to be stuck at around 175 lbs. Or stuck is a wrong term, I haven't actively been trying to loose anymore. But there are days, more than every other day, when I wake up feeling like I'm expected to do somehow better. I feel quilty and ashamed for not being able to get down to "normal" BMI-wise.



Depending on where you were when you started dropping there is a whole host of reasons you've leveled off. Your body naturally adjusts to what you're doing. So if you changed your eating habits and lost 50 or so pounds you may have reached your "new normal" because your body has in essence hit is new baseline. In the gym we call this "plateauing" and it can be very frustrating. It often takes making some changes to routine or diet to break through.


----------



## khrestel

Tad, yep, I got off my meds.

Happily married, I've lost around 217 lbs since June 2014. I have quite a stocky build so at 5'6,5" and 175 lbs my fat percent has been measured to be 23. I know in gym circles that's ridiculously high but in my quite generic social circles that's as lean as it comes. It's just that that stocky build covered in excess skin still easily appears chubby to outside lookers and those who are religious with their BMI charts don't realise it doesn't always tell the whole truth.

So I'm satisfied when I'm alone alone but feel pressured from outside. More than ever now than when I was bigger. Especially in sport circles, surprise, surprise.


----------



## landshark

khrestel said:


> Tad, yep, I got off my meds.
> 
> Happily married, I've lost around 217 lbs since June 2014. I have quite a stocky build so at 5'6,5" and 175 lbs my fat percent has been measured to be 23. I know in gym circles that's ridiculously high but in my quite generic social circles that's as lean as it comes. It's just that that stocky build covered in excess skin still easily appears chubby to outside lookers and those who are religious with their BMI charts don't realise it doesn't always tell the whole truth.
> 
> So I'm satisfied when I'm alone alone but feel pressured from outside. More than ever now than when I was bigger. Especially in sport circles, surprise, surprise.



Actually for women a 23% BFP is pretty darn solid considering where you started especially! Well done!


----------



## Cobra Verde

I never thought I'd see either this stupid movie or this weight again. And yet here we are.


----------



## x0emnem0x

333. Boom.


----------



## fatgirlsarehot

x0emnem0x said:


> 333. Boom.



Sexy woman there!!

I'm 215 and getting more toned!


----------



## op user

x0emnem0x said:


> 333. Boom.


It would be devilish hot when you double your weight. Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lol, well thank you, I think.


----------



## squeezablysoft

*145, starting college in August so by next year should be around 160, so they say.:happy:*


----------



## Jerry Thomas

280 as of today, more than I've been in quite some time. My all-time max was 286. Not sure why I've been gaining, however.


----------



## loopytheone

According to the doctors, 83kgs... though they weighed me with my coat and shoes on so I dunno how accurate that is. Also, they did my height with my shoes on for some reason, so according to their records, I've grown 2cms in the last year.


----------



## supersizebbw

261.5 .


----------



## dave_1673

290 lbs now


----------



## lucca23v2

332.2 as of today.... 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## supersizebbw

259.9 .


----------



## lucca23v2

325...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## good19845

168 and growing


----------



## MattB

252 as of today y'all.


----------



## Stuffingkit

OMG I have not done a weigh in since last year and I've been gaining pretty hard this year, especially the last few months. 

I'm doing a weigh in this week and I'm so NERVOUS and EXCITED! 

I've probably gained about 50lbs!


----------



## landshark

Stuffingkit said:


> OMG I have not done a weigh in since last year and I've been gaining pretty hard this year, especially the last few months.
> 
> I'm doing a weigh in this week and I'm so NERVOUS and EXCITED!
> 
> I've probably gained about 50lbs!



Well based on that pic you posted the other day it went to all the right places!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well if the scale is correct, I weighed myself for the first time in awhile yesterday, and it was about 338.


----------



## Enplumpen

I'm fluctuating between 196 and 199lbs. Goal is 300, though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

267

Riding the Weight Watchers train again...I like their new smart points program.


----------



## Hugh Jaguy

Im probably in around 450# right now. 49 of that would be the product of stress eating over the last month.


----------



## 4lokopandas

last august 321 and today 206 was ill and had to get the sleeve procedure to get well but thats about it  healthy now and at peace


----------



## supersizebbw

248 .


----------



## lucca23v2

318.5... eh...


----------



## bobsmith93

Up to 220 now . Still another 80 pounds to go until my goal


----------



## MattB

258 now
July is crazy humid
Time for a freezie

(c)2016 MattB Haiku


----------



## jcas50

now weighing 239.6 lbs.


----------



## supersizebbw

244.5 .


----------



## lucca23v2

308.2 today... *shrugs*

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FatAndProud

275.8lbs....

so weird :|


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

256 .


----------



## bigmac

288 down from about 320. 

My new diabetes medication seems to foster weight loss.

http://www.webmd.com/diabetes/news/20140529/diabetes-drug-may-spur-weight-loss-in-obese-nondiabetics


----------



## Marlayna

I weigh 134, and am down 103 lbs since June 2014. My body thanks me for making life a lot easier. Healthy eating and a personal trainer twice a week is what did the trick for me. I feel great, look kinda saggy in places, but that's the way it goes. The healthy lifestyle has helped with my depression, and I'm thankful for that. :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

249. I can't even.


----------



## Tad

Weighed the other day and the scale said 222.2. Seemed like a number to remember (also: ~101 kg, which does stray into two different numbers but is symmetrical -- I like the number in either unit set)


----------



## Ohio Lady

375 and have kept this steady weight for about 2 months at least.


----------



## Am Jim

Ohio Lady said:


> 375 and have kept this steady weight for about 2 months at least.



Great job. It can be tough to stabilize after a weight change.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Am Jim said:


> Great job. It can be tough to stabilize after a weight change.



Thank you! My highest weight was almost 475 so this is a big goal for me.


----------



## Van

I weigh 211 as of yesterday.


----------



## Van

Still 211 and loving myself. No I am not clocking my weight. Just loving me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

252 as of this morning


----------



## lucca23v2

officially 294


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well, last I checked recently 350. But not sure how accurate that number is. My weight fluctuates a lot.


----------



## Ilegalpat

You do not look 350.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ilegalpat said:


> You do not look 350.



I am, and I am also 5'9", hence why I do not look 350 lol.


----------



## Tad

Weighed myself yesterday ... apparently I weigh over twenty-eight thousand hummingbirds, or ten turkeys. It was nice of the nature museum to provide scales for public use


----------



## jcas50

down from a high of 240.5 to today;s 224.2 I have 8 more pounds to lose before 10/21 Barcelona 14 day cruise. If I do that I lose 10% of body weight.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Down to 370 when at doctor - lost 5 more pounds.


----------



## Van

I weigh 219 pounds as of today. I weighed 206 last Saturday.


----------



## Van

My goal weight is 250 lbs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

249.8 as of this morning


----------



## ssbbwpear

490 lbs. Trying to lose a little for mobiltiy. Mostly hips and legs LOL!


----------



## Rojodi

234.2 this morning


----------



## Cobra Verde

305. It's inexplicable that I've gained 20 pounds over the past 6 months even though I've barely eaten for the last 5. Although, thinking about _what_ I eat the few times I do makes it somewhat explicable...


----------



## loopytheone

Cobra Verde said:


> 305. It's inexplicable that I've gained 20 pounds over the past 6 months even though I've barely eaten for the last 5. Although, thinking about _what_ I eat the few times I do makes it somewhat explicable...



Periods of starvation mixed with short bursts of high calorie food is, like, the most efficient way of making your body store fat instead of using the energy it gets. I know you probably have a billion people telling you this, but eating more regularly will help your body to use the energy you take in for healing/growth etc. 

Or in other words, I, an FFA and fatty, am advocating eating more. Who would have guessed.


----------



## Rojodi

230. Exercising and forgetting to snack helping


----------



## Deacone

350 lbs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

248.4 as of this morning


----------



## lucca23v2

285.... meh

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## snuggletiger

a rather boring 215


----------



## OPRestrepo

190 and 6' tall male. Feeder surprise surprise


----------



## landshark

5'7" and 172 this morning. Been doing a lot of trail running instead of weight lifting lately. The weather has been so awesome I just can't resist. I'll be back at it in the weight room after the new year, though.


----------



## FatAndProud

305lbs. Gaining weight...and for the first time in my life I'm not "upset" by it lol I'm just like, ehhh


----------



## traceg

Took the summer off work and crept up to397lbs as of yesterday


----------



## Jeannie

traceg said:


> Took the summer off work and crept up to397lbs as of yesterday



:smitten::smitten::smitten::bow::happy:


----------



## Allie Cat

Somehow I've made it up to 270


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm about 296 pounds


----------



## biggirlluvher

239 lbs as of yesterday.


----------



## lucca23v2

275.. last i checked back before thanksgiving

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristal

Before Thanksgiving
After Christmas


----------



## AmyJo1976

Looks like someone enjoyed themselves this holiday season


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Kristal said:


> Before Thanksgiving
> After Christmas



And how tall are you, might I ask?

212.6# at 6' 3", last checked. The holidays are interfering with recent loss efforts and reversing the slope. My record highest is 215... though at least I'm in better shape for that number this time...


----------



## Kristal

Ooopsie, too many leftovers


----------



## AmyJo1976

Leftovers always do it for me too:b


----------



## yrmangledheart

233, as of today, jeeeeez! 1/3rd of 100lbs gained.


----------



## biggirlluvher

biggirlluvher said:


> I'm now 236lbs from my heighest of 250lbs after post-breakup stress since mid-June 2015.



I'm now at 245lbs. My appetite has really increased this winter.


----------



## Cobra Verde

324


----------



## Marlayna

I'm steady at 130 for a while now, down from 237. I look and feel pretty good, if I do say so myself. :wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud

lol I'm back up to 327lbs and I'm not sad about it. Southern dudes seem to get a kick out of big women, anyways. Not gonna complain. I can eat donuts in peace finally!


----------



## loopytheone

204 lbs. Apparently all the food over christmas finally put me over 200, hah.


----------



## kokori72

253.5 lbs (115 kgr) gained 5 kilos during Christmas... LOVED IT...


----------



## supersizebbw

double post


----------



## supersizebbw

231.7 pounds currently .


----------



## AmyJo1976

FatAndProud said:


> lol I'm back up to 327lbs and I'm not sad about it. Southern dudes seem to get a kick out of big women, anyways. Not gonna complain. I can eat donuts in peace finally!


 
You should always be allowed to eat donuts in peace


----------



## SSBHM

how should I get weighed? my scale goes to 330 and I broke it. do I need to go to a warehouse or where do you recommend getting weighed? I'm guessing I'm between 360 to 400.


----------



## Allie Cat

Get a better scale. There should be higher-capacity ones on Amazon.


----------



## FatAndProud

No, go to a warehouse.


----------



## lucca23v2

The WW scale goes to 450... and i have a regular digital scale that goes to 400lbs. I brought it at Walmart I think. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ssbbwpear

Weighed today, 505lbs. Not happy about it but whatever


----------



## Ilegalpat

Why are you not happy?


----------



## lawriesv

SSBHM said:


> how should I get weighed? my scale goes to 330 and I broke it. do I need to go to a warehouse or where do you recommend getting weighed? I'm guessing I'm between 360 to 400.



MyWeigh has digital "bathroom" scales which go to 200 kg (440 lb), 250 kg (550 lb) and 320 kg (700 lb). There are also other manufacturers.


----------



## Van

211 pounds as of last week


----------



## ElyBiggs

196lbs as of yesterday. I somehow gained 10lbs in the last month without noticing. The "hazards" of working in a fully stocked kitchen and being surrounded by chefs focused on one-upmanship, haha!


----------



## AmyJo1976

ElyBiggs said:


> 196lbs as of yesterday. I somehow gained 10lbs in the last month without noticing. The "hazards" of working in a fully stocked kitchen and being surrounded by chefs focused on one-upmanship, haha!


 
A little competiveness is always fun, as specially when it comes to cooking good eats


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm about 301 pounds


----------



## Am Jim

supersizebbw said:


> 231.7 pounds currently .



Isn't that a pretty significant weight loss for you?


----------



## supersizebbw

Am Jim said:


> Isn't that a pretty significant weight loss for you?


Yes it is, I did it for personal health reasons and I'm glad to see alot of the conditions I had gone, I think i'm really happy with where I am for now but will see how it goes (I'm now active enough to get around and able to do alot of things that i couldn't do in the past). _*Speaking from my own personal experience as these things are different for everyone*_


----------



## rustydog7

FatAndProud said:


> lol I'm back up to 327lbs and I'm not sad about it. Southern dudes seem to get a kick out of big women, anyways. Not gonna complain. I can eat donuts in peace finally!



Oh yes, eat those donuts.:smitten:


----------



## Rojodi

232.6, as of this afternoon.


----------



## SSBHM

Was curious and was at a warehouse scale, so took a peek. 

So, Amy Jo, gonna tell your weight?


----------



## Fat Molly

SSBHM said:


> how should I get weighed? my scale goes to 330 and I broke it. do I need to go to a warehouse or where do you recommend getting weighed? I'm guessing I'm between 360 to 400.



ooooh at 432 significantly squishier than expected :eat2:


----------



## Fat Molly

203.6 (on my 5'0 frame that's tubby!!) 

I've been a greedy, greedy pig the past few days, putting so much in my chubby little mouth


----------



## landshark

Fat Molly said:


> 203.6 (on my 5'0 frame that's tubby!!)
> 
> I've been a greedy, greedy pig the past few days, putting so much in my chubby little mouth



Goodness. You have such a beautiful belly! :bow::smitten:


----------



## Rojodi

Fat Molly said:


> 203.6 (on my 5'0 frame that's tubby!!)
> 
> I've been a greedy, greedy pig the past few days, putting so much in my chubby little mouth



Food tastes good, looks good on you


----------



## Kristal

194 # (wet)

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## landshark

This morning...174. I am usually at my heaviest every year right after football season ends. Now that it's over I don't eat as much junk food and drink as much beer. I did better this year than past years (usually I finish 178 or 179). I like to hover between 169-171. I'll be back down to 170 by the end of the month.


----------



## stoneyman

at about 225 now, was down to 215. I'm 6'3 and male, so I am a big guy, but need to slim down a bit more....


----------



## landshark

stoneyman said:


> at about 225 now, was down to 215. I'm 6'3 and male, so I am a big guy, but need to slim down a bit more....



That height and weight...that's NFL QB size right there! Hit the weight room and you'll be rocking' it!


----------



## SSBHM

Good golly Molly, did I surprise you?


----------



## Fat Molly

SSBHM said:


> Good golly Molly, did I surprise you?



lol just you previously underpredicted by quite a bit haha. need more pics!!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

stoneyman said:


> at about 225 now, was down to 215. I'm 6'3 and male, so I am a big guy, but need to slim down a bit more....


 
Sounds very yummy!!!


----------



## traceg

As of friday at my doctors visit she informed me i was rather fat at 429 lbs lol . Immediately decided right there i would be heading right to tim hortons for donuts


----------



## lucca23v2

Down to 265lbs. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur

225, aiming for 265. 

View attachment IMG_5529.JPG


----------



## Am Jim

lucca23v2 said:


> Down to 265lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



That's a pretty big drop. I'm down about 22 with another 18 to go.


----------



## TwoSwords

Down to 276 the last time I checked, sadly. I was sick for most of the early parts of this year, and lost about 13 lbs. Kinda sad to think about.


----------



## biggirlluvher

After last night's Easter dinner meal, back up to my heaviest 250lbs since 2 years ago..


----------



## squeezablysoft

OMG I'm so excited!!!!!!! As of this morning I weigh 159.8 lbs (I could've sworn I saw the scale hit 160 but it settled at 159.8) which at my height of 5'1" means as of today I am officially OBESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush::happy:


----------



## TwoSwords

squeezablysoft said:


> OMG I'm so excited!!!!!!! As of this morning I weigh 159.8 lbs (I could've sworn I saw the scale hit 160 but it settled at 159.8) which at my height of 5'1" means as of today I am officially OBESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush::happy:



Hey! That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## Astarte

315lbs or thereabouts.


----------



## traceg

Im down to 417 today maybe ive foumd a happy weight lol


----------



## AmyJo1976

traceg said:


> Im down to 417 today maybe ive foumd a happy weight lol


That's a nice round number


----------



## traceg

Lol it matches my figure


----------



## Tad

224, up three pounds in the past week from a mix of stress self-feeding and regular stress-eating :/ (not really my fave way to gain weight!)


----------



## coyote wild

coyote wild said:


> 216 as of about an hour ago. I kinda stared at the number in disbelief because I don't think I've ever been much heavier than 210. I've set 220 as my immediate goal by Christmas.



Ha! Stumbled upon this looking for another post from a while back. I am a little over 250 now. I don't even know if I remember what 220 felt like...


----------



## biggirlluvher

I'm officially back up to 250lbs.


----------



## DiDiZia

Around 308lbs and I'm almost 5ft 7. I'm morbidly obese according to the BMI calculator. I'll have to manage my weight, since I know it's statisticaly impossible to lose weight. This also means starting my journey to body acceptance. Hmmff. :blush:


----------



## plushkitty

310 or thereabouts, according to my last doctor visit. I don't think I've ever been north of 300 before.


----------



## landshark

DiDiZia said:


> Around 308lbs and I'm almost 5ft 7. I'm morbidly obese according to the BMI calculator. I'll have to manage my weight, since I know it's statisticaly impossible to lose weight. This also means starting my journey to body acceptance. Hmmff. :blush:



You can take the BMI calculator and toss it in the garbage where it belongs. If you want to get a better metric for how healthy you are, go get your BFP measured. On top of that make sure you monitor your blood pressure and other vitals. While I don't necessarily buy into the "healthy at any weight" narrative I firmly believe there are plenty of people who are "overweight" or "obese" and significantly more healthy than a lot of skinny/lean people.


----------



## DiDiZia

happily_married said:


> You can take the BMI calculator and toss it in the garbage where it belongs. If you want to get a better metric for how healthy you are, go get your BFP measured. On top of that make sure you monitor your blood pressure and other vitals. While I don't necessarily buy into the "healthy at any weight" narrative I firmly believe there are plenty of people who are "overweight" or "obese" and significantly more healthy than a lot of skinny/lean people.



Yes, I'm on the same page as you. I'll definitely check out my BFP. The doctors also love to attribute everything to weight.
Funny story: I (oddly) have severe anemia. I went to my doctor because I was mysteriously out of breathe, dizzy, and light headed when I walk. She thought it was due to lack of exercise, but I've been big my whole life, and the type of breathlessness I was experiencing felt different. It felt like my body was too weak to allow me to breathe, like I was lacking oxygen. So even when I did try to breathe heavily, it made no difference to the breathlessness. I couldn't even walk for more than a couple minutes without stopping.

Because she wouldn't look further into it, I had to do some research online. Said I have anemia. I bought some iron tablets, and these symptoms started to disappear within 1½ weeks.

She finally agreed to do a blood test, and it showed up that my blood cell levels were almost half of what they should be. She also said I'm low in cholesterol, and that my blood pressure was at a normal level.
She suggested I eat more iron laden foods like red meats, and incorporate more salt into my diet.

Many thin people have the health problems I'm experiencing, and I'd say it's just as bad as the health problems that usually affect fat people.

I was going to change doctors because of this ordeal. Some doctors just don't seem care about fat people.
I could go in with an arrow sticking out of my eye and they'll find a way to attribute it to my weight, lol.


----------



## TwoSwords

DiDiZia said:


> Many thin people have the health problems I'm experiencing, and I'd say it's just as bad as the health problems that usually affect fat people.



I've noticed that too. Lots of thin people experience awful health problems, but think, because they're thin, that they need to concern themselves less with their health. It's a tragedy.

Also, studies are consistently showing that the longest-lived people are not the thin ones, so there you go.

P.S.: I wish I could get up to 308. You're so lucky!


----------



## DiDiZia

TwoSwords said:


> I've noticed that too. Lots of thin people experience awful health problems, but think, because they're thin, that they need to concern themselves less with their health. It's a tragedy.
> 
> Also, studies are consistently showing that the longest-lived people are not the thin ones, so there you go.
> 
> P.S.: I wish I could get up to 308. You're so lucky!



Haha. Thanks, dear!
I agree. I'm also seeing many thin folks getting health conditions usually designated as "obesity related".


----------



## landshark

DiDiZia said:


> Haha. Thanks, dear!
> I agree. I'm also seeing many thin folks getting health conditions usually designated as "obesity related".



I can somewhat attest to this. I'm pretty athletic, but I've had some injury issues in my left leg, specifically my knee and ankle. While I still function well, can go into the weight room and perform well, etc, am chronically sore or hurt outright. And lately it's been bad enough that it has kept me awake at night. I haven't slept well in over 3 weeks. 

I recently started acupuncture and other chiropractic treatments. The doctors all had a couple shots at it and I think they made it worse. Hopefully this series of acupuncture treatments will bring it to a manageable level of pain/soreness.

Anyway I see where so many people say extra weight contributes to knee problems and maybe it does. But so does running 10-16 miles a day just about every day on rugged mountain trails! It was fun while it lasted but the bill for all of that activity has come due!


----------



## DiDiZia

happily_married said:


> I can somewhat attest to this. I'm pretty athletic, but I've had some injury issues in my left leg, specifically my knee and ankle. While I still function well, can go into the weight room and perform well, etc, am chronically sore or hurt outright. And lately it's been bad enough that it has kept me awake at night. I haven't slept well in over 3 weeks.
> 
> I recently started acupuncture and other chiropractic treatments. The doctors all had a couple shots at it and I think they made it worse. Hopefully this series of acupuncture treatments will bring it to a manageable level of pain/soreness.
> 
> Anyway I see where so many people say extra weight contributes to knee problems and maybe it does. But so does running 10-16 miles a day just about every day on rugged mountain trails! It was fun while it lasted but the bill for all of that activity has come due!


That sounds excruciating. I never knew running could trigger that.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## landshark

DiDiZia said:


> That sounds excruciating. I never knew running could trigger that.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk



It's all the impact. And in my case, a lot of my running I did in my eary-mid 20s when I was indestructible. Consequently I overdid it and probably didn't do enough preventive maintenance along the way.

Take care of your health! You don't have to slim down to 120 pounds to be healthy, and definitely don't have to be 120 to be smoking hot! But stay active, move, and eat right! I already said, I don't buy broad brush into "healthy at any weight" but I think there are a lot of people out there who are 300+ pounds who are or can be just as healthy as anyone else.


----------



## lucca23v2

I agree 100% happily_married. I know plenty of thin people that are out of shape and have many of the same health issues fat people do.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LumpySmile

So... I was looking at myself in the mirror after my shower today, (been thinking of posting pic of myself in the belly hang photos thread, even tho I'm extremely camera shy) And I noticed there's just not as much hang as there was a couple months ago.

Anyone else lose weight in the summer? 

I know I sweat a lot, and I am definitely most active in my job in the summertime, so I lose weight fast. I also notice I'm just not hungry as much when it's hot, and it's already hot and only June....

Just curious if anyone else notices this


----------



## TwoSwords

LumpySmile said:


> Anyone else lose weight in the summer?



Gosh, what a morbid thing to think about. (By which I mean the thought of myself, losing weight.)

Fortunately, I've never experienced this, though I do sometimes find that I'm more active in the summer than in the winter, due to there being less snow around.


----------



## squeezablysoft

LumpySmile said:


> So... I was looking at myself in the mirror after my shower today, (been thinking of posting pic of myself in the belly hang photos thread, even tho I'm extremely camera shy) And I noticed there's just not as much hang as there was a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyone else lose weight in the summer?
> 
> I know I sweat a lot, and I am definitely most active in my job in the summertime, so I lose weight fast. I also notice I'm just not hungry as much when it's hot, and it's already hot and only June....
> 
> Just curious if anyone else notices this



I don't think I really tend to lose weight in the summer (I certainly don't lose my appetite, pretty sure that thing has GPS lol), so much as I maybe don't gain as quickly as during the endless parade of goodies that is HalloThankMas.


----------



## landshark

I'm 170. Not trying to gain or lose. Sorry to be a party pooper! If it helps, my wife seems to be gaining lately.


----------



## Blackspots

I'm currently around 180. Want to get to at least 200lbs this year.


----------



## BigElectricKat

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?



232lbs, of which about 170lbs is twisted steel and sex appeal. The rest? Cookies, gummi bears, pie, ice cream, chicken wings, chips, cake (white or yellow, not the chocolate), candy bars, marshmallows, donuts, red beans and rice, pulled pork, pasta (any with meat sauce), cinnamon bears, skittles, and broccoli.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Currently around 310 pounds


----------



## Enplumpen

Previously noted I was 199 a year ago, now sitting around 207.


----------



## plushkitty

I went to the doctor today and got quite a surprise! 330 pounds, up 20 from my last visit in March.  No wonder my shorts are starting to get tighter. I hope they at least fit through the summer. Think I'll start looking into some loose flowy dresses...


----------



## landshark

330 is a good number! It's even better if it's distributed in all the right places!


----------



## AmyJo1976

plushkitty said:


> I went to the doctor today and got quite a surprise! 330 pounds, up 20 from my last visit in March.  No wonder my shorts are starting to get tighter. I hope they at least fit through the summer. Think I'll start looking into some loose flowy dresses...


 
A little more than you thought huh?


----------



## Tracii

Now AmyJo be nice LOLOL.


----------



## plushkitty

AmyJo1976 said:


> A little more than you thought huh?



Hahaha yeah, I knew I'd gained weight but 330 was a bit of a shocker. In a good way though! I like it, think I'll keep going. Maybe a bit slower though so I don't have to buy new clothes before the cooler weather comes. And I might look into some strength and flexibility exercises so I don't lose any mobility.


----------



## landshark

plushkitty said:


> Hahaha yeah, I knew I'd gained weight but 330 was a bit of a shocker. In a good way though! I like it, think I'll keep going. Maybe a bit slower though so I don't have to buy new clothes before the cooler weather comes. *And I might look into some strength and flexibility exercises so I don't lose any mobility.*



This is probably a good idea. My wife's flexibility is nothing short of eye-popping. She was always thick but very athletic in her teens, putting on a few soft pounds just after high school, then gaining considerable weight after we got married. Still, she never lost her athletic core and even at 380 she is incredibly flexible. Seeing her do some of the stretching that she does gets me all kinds of excited.:smitten:

Anyway, back to you! :blush: I think you are best served looking into back/posterior chain type exercises. This includes your legs. This will strengthen the muscles that do the most work supporting your weight so if you grow those muscles you will find your mobility is pretty solid even if you gain a little more weight.


----------



## AppreSheAte

weigh to go! 

330 is a good and nice weight

not to say 360 wouldn't be even better :wubu:


----------



## plushkitty

happily_married said:


> This is probably a good idea. My wife's flexibility is nothing short of eye-popping. She was always thick but very athletic in her teens, putting on a few soft pounds just after high school, then gaining considerable weight after we got married. Still, she never lost her athletic core and even at 380 she is incredibly flexible. Seeing her do some of the stretching that she does gets me all kinds of excited.:smitten:
> 
> Anyway, back to you! :blush: I think you are best served looking into back/posterior chain type exercises. This includes your legs. This will strengthen the muscles that do the most work supporting your weight so if you grow those muscles you will find your mobility is pretty solid even if you gain a little more weight.



Congrats to your wife, she is an inspiration to those of us who like to get out and do things but also want to be fat! I will definitely look into back/posterior chain exercises then.


----------



## Tracii

My core is really flabby LOL


----------



## Fatp69

I am currently 5'5" and 265lbs.


----------



## Van

I am 5"3 and 207lbs.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I'm 5'1" and 161#s. Still working up the nerve to start actively gaining in earnest, but so far seem to be packing on the pounds pretty well "accidentally on purpose".


----------



## landshark

squeezablysoft said:


> I'm 5'1" and 161#s. Still working up the nerve to start actively gaining in earnest, but so far seem to be packing on the pounds pretty well "accidentally on purpose".



You're about to pass me up. I'm 170. Let me know when I'm back to being the smallest person on Dims!


----------



## squeezablysoft

happily_married said:


> You're about to pass me up. I'm 170. Let me know when I'm back to being the smallest person on Dims!



Looks like I'm on track to get there by the end of summer.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Fat Molly said:


> 203.6 (on my 5'0 frame that's tubby!!)
> 
> I've been a greedy, greedy pig the past few days, putting so much in my chubby little mouth



Streeeeeeettttttch marks! #goals This is my next major goal, 200#s and hopefully a body like this.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

DiDiZia said:


> She suggested I eat more iron laden foods like red meats, and incorporate more salt into my diet.



Don't forget Spinach! That stuff is so full of iron you can taste it, and it doesn't have many of the negative secondary effects of a diet heavy in red meat.

OT, I seem to be hovering around 220. Guess I've reached an equilibrium between diet and exercise.


----------



## squeezablysoft

squeezablysoft said:


> *145, starting college in August so by next year should be around 160, so they say.:happy: *



So yeah this did in fact happen, lol.


----------



## FatAndProud

I'm 335lbs, now. I've been eating so well. My work clothes aren't fitting LOL Luckily, I wear mostly dresses when I'm not working. Oh, well. I rather enjoy my fluffiness. Exercising and eating like a bird is not for me!


----------



## AmyJo1976

FatAndProud said:


> Exercising and eating like a bird is not for me!


 
I think that goes unsaid for most of us lol!


----------



## traceg

AmyJo1976 said:


> I think that goes unsaid for most of us lol!



Lol are you saying we might be plump


----------



## FatAndProud

I'm down to 320lbs.

Yesterday, my coworkers said they've noticed a significant weight gain in me (even made an exaggerated hour-glass shape with their hands). I'm overworked, stressed, and hungry. lol

So, I'm back to being super militant and orderly. Ugh. I can do it, I just don't wanna. Oh well. Here's to fitting society's standards. I just need a boy that likes to eat so I can live vicariously through him


----------



## TwoSwords

FatAndProud said:


> I'm down to 320lbs.
> 
> Yesterday, my coworkers said they've noticed a significant weight gain in me (even made an exaggerated hour-glass shape with their hands). I'm overworked, stressed, and hungry. lol
> 
> So, I'm back to being super militant and orderly. Ugh. I can do it, I just don't wanna. Oh well. Here's to fitting society's standards. I just need a boy that likes to eat so I can live vicariously through him





I like to eat, but I've never been able to reach your level, sadly.


----------



## squeezablysoft

A couple of my friends weighed themselves on my scale and said it's way off. Like it was saying they were 30 #s lighter than they were. :/


----------



## traceg

Im up to 429 as of last night


----------



## AmyJo1976

traceg said:


> Im up to 429 as of last night


 
Someone has been enjoying themselves


----------



## BigFA

After a week or so of really wonderful meals at a variety of restaurants, I found that I have gained 11 lbs. and am back up to 281 lbs. My goal is to maintain at 270 for health reasons, but I must admit I get a thrill when I see the numbers go up on the scale. My current weight is +106 lbs. more than I was when I decided to let myself go and enjoy fattening up.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Couple friends came to visit and weighed themselves on my scale and said it seems to be weighing about 20 #s light. Hmmm...


----------



## Tad

Scale has been telling me my weight was dropping a bit over the past month, but I really was not feeling it. Then today the battery was completely dead ... makes me wonder how accurate it has been lately? Need to get a new battery and re-check!


----------



## Heavy Cat

Ha! ... 580#


----------



## Heavy Cat

Proof is in the pudding ... pun intended ...LOL


----------



## KandyKravenkox

_I'm currently tippin the scales at 291lbs. I LUV how my body is shaping out!_ 

View attachment fyn with food 2 001.JPG


----------



## MattB

A mighty 261.


----------



## hommecreux

meh.... 503 this morning....


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Hmm. Haven't been exercising lately, don't feel like I'm eating too much, yet I'm up to ~225. Looking back that's 13 pounds in 7 months. Tri-fold mixed feelings. Not best pleased with it, but also don't care enough (or I'd rebel already), and frankly it's kinda erotic.


----------



## flfeeder

vampirekitten said:


> right now i'm at 343  and still going :eat1:



Wonderful! What is your goal weight?


----------



## Allie Cat

flfeeder said:


> Wonderful! What is your goal weight?



That post is eight years old and she hasn't been on the forums in about a year.


----------



## hommecreux

Leishycat said:


> That post is eight years old and she hasn't been on the forums in about a year.



So much this ^^^^^ :bow:


----------



## Jerry Thomas

275 pounds as of this morning but I'm carrying it on a short 5'-6" frame. Still down from my all-time high of 285, however. I'm not that flabby, but I have a big outward-curving belly and a 52 inch waist. Still able - though just barely - to buy my pants at a "regular" store rather than through a catalog.


----------



## lucca23v2

257lbs as of Sat.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LJ Rock

I'm back up over 250... a bit of a danger zone for me health-wise, but I can't deny that I've had fun getting here. :eat1: *hiccup* :eat2:

While I think I will always be a bit curious what it would feel like to break the 300lb mark, I'm afraid I'm going to have to try and get back on track. I'm sure I will always be on the fatter side, but I have to try and keep it somewhat under control for my own good. 

BTW, I haven't posted here in a very long time; it's good to see so many active users still here keeping this place alive, some new faces as well as some old familiar ones. 

Cheers!


----------



## Angel

two hundred

kg


----------



## Kenkool

230 finally I plan to go till I reach 300 or more


----------



## AuntHen

320...................


----------



## DiDiZia

280lbs at the moment. 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone

203 as of yesterday. Lost a bit of weight from being sick; if there is a bug going round I always get it, thanks to my asthma. :doh:

I'm only 5'2 so I'mma smol fatty.


----------



## VVET

I went on a 10 day trip for a wedding 2 years ago & gained 10# from 205 to 215, now at 220.


----------



## Tad

218. Not much of a change, but enough that my 'fat pants' aren't looking right on me, which has wearing some older pants again that had been put aside .... and which I should have just gotten rid of now that I really look at what state they are. It is annoying that such a minor change is going to make me have to go shopping!


----------



## jcas50

234.6, up 15 from June, not at my all time high 251. At 5' 6 1/2" I would call myself rotund.


----------



## MattB

264, and I mention that for the sole purpose of pushing the spammer's post off the top of the forum. 

Edit- Thanks Mods!


----------



## AuntHen

Well, it seems I gained some weight over the last few weeks...:eat1:

328


----------



## jonj287

this morning im up to 289lbs! close to the big 300....yay!!! 

View attachment 2017-02-22 06.12.03-1.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Have lost some since the last time I was in this thread.. 
Down to 334 from 368


----------



## TwoSwords

Ohio Lady said:


> Have lost some since the last time I was in this thread..
> Down to 334 from 368



Don't feel bad. 334 is still quite impressive.


----------



## landshark

Ohio Lady said:


> Have lost some since the last time I was in this thread..
> Down to 334 from 368



Are you feeling better? I remember you have been working hard on this for health reason.




TwoSwords said:


> Don't feel bad. 334 is still quite impressive.



I don't think she feels bad at all, and that you shouldn't assume she feels bad due to weight loss. If her goal is to lose weight why would she feel bad for losing weight?


----------



## Ohio Lady

I am feeling better! Breathing is easier now.


----------



## TwoSwords

happily_married said:


> I don't think she feels bad at all, and that you shouldn't assume she feels bad due to weight loss. If her goal is to lose weight why would she feel bad for losing weight?



Sorry, man, but to me, that's like bizarro world. I can't understand it at all. I wouldn't *kill* to be 368, but let's just say that I'd be willing to sacrifice a lot to get there, and after ten years of hovering helplessly around 280ish, it's looking kind of hopeless. I just can't sympathize.



Ohio Lady said:


> Breathing is easier now.



This, however, I sympathize with. Everybody needs to breathe.

P.S.: I know this isn't a philosophy discussion, but there's also the principle of charity to consider. That would be another good reason for responding the way I did.


----------



## biggirlluvher

plushkitty said:


> I went to the doctor today and got quite a surprise! 330 pounds, up 20 from my last visit in March.  No wonder my shorts are starting to get tighter. I hope they at least fit through the summer. Think I'll start looking into some loose flowy dresses...



Is 330lbs your heaviest now considering the.GERD you mentioned before? How are those loose dresses you mentioned working for you these days?


----------



## biggirlluvher

I'm 240lbs now down from the just under 250lbs I was hovering at for the last few months. It was a surprise to learn that because I feel my biggest and heaviest ever. I was sure I might have finally passed the 250lbs mark.


----------



## landshark

TwoSwords said:


> Sorry, man, but to me, that's like bizarro world. I can't understand it at all. I wouldn't *kill* to be 368, but let's just say that I'd be willing to sacrifice a lot to get there, and after ten years of hovering helplessly around 280ish, it's looking kind of hopeless. I just can't sympathize.
> 
> 
> 
> This, however, I sympathize with. Everybody needs to breathe.
> 
> P.S.: I know this isn't a philosophy discussion, but there's also the principle of charity to consider. That would be another good reason for responding the way I did.



To both of you points, it's quite simple: don't project your values onto others. That you can't understand it is indicative that you overvalue your own position on the matter and undervalue someone else's.


----------



## TwoSwords

happily_married said:


> To both of you points, it's quite simple: *don't project your values onto others*. That you can't understand it is indicative that you overvalue your own position on the matter and undervalue someone else's.



Yes, I *can* just hide in a closet for the rest of my life, but you know what? That's boring, and I'm sick of letting the other side control the message. Other people have no right to dominate when their values conflict with mine. I feel I have a right to approach these topics from my own perspective. If, on the other hand, you're asking me to sympathize with motives I that go *against* my values, then I think you may have misunderstood what it means to "value" something.

P.S.: However, if all you mean is that I should wait until I understand what another person thinks about a topic before making any statements of my own, I can't even imagine holding any view as weakly as that.


----------



## landshark

TwoSwords said:


> Yes, *I can just hide in a closet for the rest of my life,* but you know what? That's boring, and I'm sick of letting the other side control the message.



That's not what "not projecting your values onto others" means. Not even close. It means not assuming what is important to you is important to others. It also means not assuming things about others' motivation for doing what they do. By no means does it suggest you "just hide in a closet the rest of your life." I'm not entirely sure how anyone could draw such a conclusion, really. 



TwoSwords said:


> Other people have no right to dominate when their values conflict with mine. I feel I have a right to approach these topics from my own perspective. If, on the other hand, you're asking me to sympathize with motives I that go *against* my values, then I think you may have misunderstood what it means to "value" something.



Once again you're missing wide left here. Certainly nobody has a right to IMPOSE their values on you but a person choosing to lose weight for her own reasons hardly equates to imposing values. Also, the converse is true: YOU have no right to impose YOUR values on others! While you DO have the right to approach these topics from your own perspective, it takes a serious lack of social grace to respond the way you did to Ohio Lady's comments about losing weight. You had no idea why she was losing weight, yet you assumed it was a bad thing and respond with this flawed assumption as if you knew better than she does what's right for her. Why would you feel the need to impose your values on her like that? 



TwoSwords said:


> P.S.: However, if all you mean is that I should wait until I understand what another person thinks about a topic before making any statements of my own, I can't even imagine holding any view as weakly as that.



This is a little closer to my point but you're still missing something. Having a little tact isn't "weak." It's actually a quality a lot of people value. You don't have to agree with everyone else's life choices, but you should at least respect others enough to be able to shrug it off with a "that's not for me but I"m glad for you." And even a small amount of etiquette suggests while you feel this way, the only part you actually express is when you are happy for them pursuing what's right for them. In the event you aren't happy for them, just keep your mouth shut. Age old cliche: if you can't say something nice, keep your cock holster shut and don't do anything to make you look like a douche bag. (I may have modernized it a little.)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

happily_married said:


> That's not what "not projecting your values onto others" means. Not even close. It means not assuming what is important to you is important to others. It also means not assuming things about others' motivation for doing what they do. By no means does it suggest you "just hide in a closet the rest of your life." I'm not entirely sure how anyone could draw such a conclusion, really.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you're missing wide left here. Certainly nobody has a right to IMPOSE their values on you but a person choosing to lose weight for her own reasons hardly equates to imposing values. Also, the converse is true: YOU have no right to impose YOUR values on others! While you DO have the right to approach these topics from your own perspective, it takes a serious lack of social grace to respond the way you did to Ohio Lady's comments about losing weight. You had no idea why she was losing weight, yet you assumed it was a bad thing and respond with this flawed assumption as if you knew better than she does what's right for her. Why would you feel the need to impose your values on her like that?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little closer to my point but you're still missing something. Having a little tact isn't "weak." It's actually a quality a lot of people value. You don't have to agree with everyone else's life choices, but you should at least respect others enough to be able to shrug it off with a "that's not for me but I"m glad for you." And even a small amount of etiquette suggests while you feel this way, the only part you actually express is when you are happy for them pursuing what's right for them. In the event you aren't happy for them, just keep your mouth shut. Age old cliche: if you can't say something nice, keep your cock holster shut and don't do anything to make you look like a douche bag. (I may have modernized it a little.)



Damnit I can't rep you for this! You said it better than I was planning to.

OT: After noting my climb to 225 I decided to run with it for a little bit before getting rid of a bunch of it again, since I don't expect to ever be this heavy again without... some serious external incentives/medical complications. Because... while there's definitely something to be said for the "tactile feedback" of carrying 3+ ppi at pretty much minimal muscle levels, and it was kind of novel to eat 3 hotdogs (w/bun) and not be unpleasantly full for the first time in living memory... it's not for me as a sustained thing. THAT BEING SAID... I will initially just exercise without imposing noteworthy dietary restrictions on myself and see if that yields any results before clamping down if I must, AND, once I get where I want to be (below 200 at least but preferably closer to 180) I will assume more of a maintenance diet _while still exercising_ and see if I can't do a "best of both worlds" thing, instead of being stupid like last time and just stopping once I got to 180 so I could spend 3 years slowly sliding back to where I had been and then some.

Oh yeah, I peaked at 235. Still 6' 3".


----------



## TwoSwords

happily_married said:


> It means not assuming what is important to you is important to others. It also means not assuming things about others' motivation for doing what they do. By no means does it suggest you "just hide in a closet the rest of your life." I'm not entirely sure how anyone could draw such a conclusion, really.



It's kind of what I face in my real life. I have never encountered a situation where even a single person has allowed me to express my real feelings in the mildest way without treating me like an alien for it (not even here, where they're supposed to be freaking standard, thank you very much.) So, after a certain amount of time, the need to share is too great, and you want to be positive, so you say, "Alright. I'm going to give people a chance to show they're reasonable. I'm going to give people the benefit of the doubt, and assume the best of them." Without doing this, there simply is no one to interact with, and life, as a social factor, comes to an end, which is where the "closet" comes in.



happily_married said:


> Once again you're missing wide left here. Certainly nobody has a right to IMPOSE their values on you but a person choosing to lose weight for her own reasons hardly equates to imposing values.



Yet you are trying to control how I react to what others say.



happily_married said:


> Also, the converse is true: YOU have no right to impose YOUR values on others! While you DO have the right to approach these topics from your own perspective, it takes a serious lack of social grace to respond the way you did to Ohio Lady's comments about losing weight. You had no idea why she was losing weight, yet you assumed it was a bad thing and respond with this flawed assumption as if you knew better than she does what's right for her. Why would you feel the need to impose your values on her like that?



I imposed nothing. I offered sympathy for a problem she seemed to be having. It was a charitable act (what I have longed, for literally decades, for others to do unto me,) and I still don't see why you're so ticked off about it.



happily_married said:


> You don't have to agree with everyone else's life choices, but you should at least respect others enough to be able to shrug it off with a "that's not for me but I"m glad for you." And even a small amount of etiquette suggests while you feel this way, the only part you actually express is when you are happy for them pursuing what's right for them.



That's not true. Lots of people share their sorrows.



happily_married said:


> In the event you aren't happy for them, just keep your mouth shut.



And you wonder why I mentioned the closet.



happily_married said:


> Age old cliche: if you can't say something nice, keep your cock holster shut and don't do anything to make you look like a douche bag. (I may have modernized it a little.)



Again, I was offering reassurance and sympathy. If you can't understand that, keep your own freaking mouth shut. You've been a lot more rude to me here than I ever was to her, and if that's not a lack of "social graces," I have literally no idea what would be.

I mean that. I still have no clue what you mean by "social graces." It sounds like you just want me to assimilate more of the values of the poisonous culture in which we live.

P.S.: Lest you claim that's not the case, keep in mind that I have never encountered *anyone* who practiced what you're suggesting. *Not anyone.* One of my coworkers has horrified me by telling me that she thinks I've lost weight, and another several loudly talk about how they're not satisfied, and want to lose more weight if they can. When they do this, they're not checking with everyone in the room, to make sure they're not offending anyone (and believe me, they are.) So, if you think I've done anything wrong here, you should be absolutely horrified by the way they acted.


----------



## landshark

Twoswords, I would really like to reply point for point on your last post but I will decline for a few reasons, not the least of which is I won't drag this thread further off topic. Suffice to say I am not discouraging you from expressing your views. But when someone shares what is TO THEM good news and you reply with condolences it's socially inept at best and downright rude at worst. 

All others, sorry for the detour. In an effort to get back on topic, I weigh 175 right now. I'll trim that back down to 170 in the coming weeks.


----------



## Tad

With my current 4+ hours of hard biking each week, it seems that no matter how much it feels like I'm eating my weight keeps sliding down -- was at 216 this weekend. What will be rough is when the weather cuts off the biking, and I have to retrain my appetite -- suspect most of what was lost will come back quickly during that transition!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

I'm 5'8 and as of this morning, 217 pounds. When I graduated high school I was 135 pounds and wore 30-30 jeans, I remember.


----------



## TwoSwords

happily_married said:


> Twoswords, I would really like to reply point for point on your last post but I will decline for a few reasons, not the least of which is I won't drag this thread further off topic. Suffice to say I am not discouraging you from expressing your views. But when someone shares what is TO THEM good news and you reply with condolences it's socially inept at best and downright rude at worst.



Rudeness requires intent to offend, which is not the case here, and frankly, social success is not even remotely a motive that I have. I just need to express my feelings. Thank you for giving me the chance to do that. As for the rest, I agree that if you want to continue this discussion, we can do so by private message or something along those lines. I was just about to suggest something of the kind.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

310 Pounds


----------



## khrestel

177 lbs. I've been hoovering around 180 lbs for 1,5 years now killing myself with sports, guilt, stress and all the related and still haven't been able to shed the 25 lbs docs still complain about. I'm beginning to realise I really need to build me a new, improved fat girl persona instead of trying to pass as normal.


----------



## Tad

Khestrel: I was just wondering about you the other day, glad you posted.

And as for your doctors, I find it hard to believe that 25 pounds will make that much difference, compared to all that you lost already!


----------



## Am Jim

Ohio Lady said:


> I am feeling better! Breathing is easier now.



This is excellent, great job!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

284 last month...felt like I might have lost a few pounds so stepped on it again last week 282.7
I find myself not going into that particular bathroom that has that scale. Avoidance has never been my true friend. 

Yo-fucking-yo is my middle name. Bought cucumber and celery when shopping today. Back on Weight Watchers soon- maybe tomorrow. :doh:

As soon as I stop waging a constant battle with my weight, it overpowers me quickly. So do the health problems associated with it as well as aching knees that feel like they don't want to hold my weight. 

Exercising more would help- especially since I work a desk job and gave up the part time housekeeping gig. 

GDI

Funny that in fat world I see people being "resentful" of not gaining. Holy shit...only on the great big web.


----------



## TwoSwords

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 284 last month...felt like I might have lost a few pounds so stepped on it again last week 282.7
> I find myself not going into that particular bathroom that has that scale. Avoidance has never been my true friend.
> 
> Yo-fucking-yo is my middle name. Bought cucumber and celery when shopping today. Back on Weight Watchers soon- maybe tomorrow. :doh:
> 
> As soon as I stop waging a constant battle with my weight, it overpowers me quickly. So do the health problems associated with it as well as aching knees that feel like they don't want to hold my weight.
> 
> Exercising more would help- especially since I work a desk job and gave up the part time housekeeping gig.
> 
> GDI
> 
> Funny that in fat world I see people being "resentful" of not gaining. Holy shit...only on the great big web.



Yes. Exercise helps a lot. Before last October, I had blood pressure issues, was getting easily tired and had joint pains. I started going for a half hour walk five-to-six mornings a week, switched to healthier drinks with a lower sugar content, and all of those problems disappeared. I didn't lose much weight (thank God,) but it's definitely made me a healthier person, and I still think that weight is a terrible thing to blame poor health on. It's like blaming it on a person's height.

And maybe some people resent that you're not gaining, but honestly, I don't care one way or the other. I just don't like seeing fatness treated disdainfully. That's why I'm here.


----------



## Ohio Lady

TwoSwords said:


> Don't feel bad. 334 is still quite impressive.



I can say at one time I was at 475 felt bad, couldn't breathe due to COPD from second hand smoke and asthma from just a child.. Over time I went down to 378 after a tummy tuck where I had infection from the belly roll laying on my legs, since there I've tried to lose weight for my health.. For me being only 4'11" health issues were always popping up is why I have lost down to 334 and working on losing more where I can get to walking again more than short distances. 

I would like to get under 300 where I can get moving again and keep up with my grandchildren.. This is what Happily Married was meaning and I didn't mean to create a stir up over this at all.. Sorry for all the misunderstanding since you didn't know the entire reason is to why my weight had come down. Thank you for the comment to the weight though.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Am Jim said:


> This is excellent, great job!



Thank you AM Jim


----------



## TwoSwords

Ohio Lady said:


> I can say at one time I was at 475 felt bad, couldn't breathe due to COPD from second hand smoke and asthma from just a child.. Over time I went down to 378 after a tummy tuck where I had infection from the belly roll laying on my legs, since there I've tried to lose weight for my health.. For me being only 4'11" health issues were always popping up is why I have lost down to 334 and working on losing more where I can get to walking again more than short distances.
> 
> I would like to get under 300 where I can get moving again and keep up with my grandchildren.. This is what Happily Married was meaning and I didn't mean to create a stir up over this at all.. Sorry for all the misunderstanding since you didn't know the entire reason is to why my weight had come down. Thank you for the comment to the weight though.



I see. I've never had a chronic lung condition, (just my allergies, that sometimes keep me coughing all day at work,) so I can only imagine how lousy that must make you feel. I also once had an infection too, (though it didn't require anything more than neosporin to deal with,) so I know how scary those can be.

I didn't realize what your height was. My brother's wife is about your height, and when you're 4'11", a little goes a long way. I understand your reasons better now. I'm almost 6 feet, so for me, 280 feels absolutely tiny.

I don't have grandchildren, but I find that if I keep my nieces and nephews engaged with puzzles and games of skill, I can keep up with them just fine. Still, I can understand wanting to chase after the kids when they're running around, even though it's not a desire that I personally have.

Thank you for replying, and I hope you'll be in good health for many years from now. I promise, I never held anything against you, or blamed you for anything that's happened in my recent discussion with Happily. In fact, aside from the fact that it took the thread a bit off-topic, and was pretty confusing, I sort of enjoyed it.


----------



## AuntHen

336.............


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> 336.............



Somebody has been enjoying Fall foods?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Still around 235, but starting to slowly drop.


----------



## AuntHen

Tad said:


> Somebody has been enjoying Fall foods?



If you remove the letter F from the word Fall, then yes


----------



## fatgirlsarehot

Im 235 and 5'11" nice belly, ass and thighs.


----------



## plushkitty

I went to the doctor the other day; that's the only place I can find out my weight now, since I have outgrown the home scale. 346 pounds!


----------



## snuggletiger

I am still at 216


----------



## stillblessed23

373 and actively gaining again! Shooting for 400 by the end of the year &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Flabulous

I've recently hit 225 - a year ago I was 198 &#128516;
New goal of 230 by Xmas!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

233.4 this morning. Baby steps! Scale number isn't even that important to me, it's physical form, and some tone is already taking place, so that's good.


----------



## supersizebbw

234 .


----------



## flfeeder

plushkitty said:


> I went to the doctor the other day; that's the only place I can find out my weight now, since I have outgrown the home scale. 346 pounds!



So hot and sexy!


----------



## squeezablysoft

@flfeeder: Howdy, neighbor! I'm in Ocala atm. Glad those highs in the 90s seem to finally be done and we're getting what passes for Fall here. @Ohio Lady: You and I are close to the same height, but (on topic) I'm only 156 lbs rn.


----------



## Van

The scale said 224.6 lbs. It could be wrong because I was wearing clothes. Not trying to lose weight anymore. I'm happy where I am.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Oh Phooey!!! I guess that milkshake from yesterday evening did it for me.. 336 today


----------



## azerty

232 Lbs (105,1 kg) Steadily growing


----------



## Allie Cat

Back up to 245.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Sounds like the holiday season is already having it's effect on some


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

257...&#128051;&#128051;&#129411;&#129411;


----------



## TubbyGuy

277 here ...


----------



## landshark

I’m 167 and will slim down to about 160 after a recent turn of events. After sharing the idea with my wife she expressed that she likes the idea of me trimming a few more pounds.


----------



## AmyJo1976

happily_married said:


> Im 167 and will slim down to about 160 after a recent turn of events. After sharing the idea with my wife she expressed that she likes the idea of me trimming a few more pounds.


 
She's crazy!  lol!


----------



## landshark

AmyJo1976 said:


> She's crazy!  lol!



Haha! Naw she has her preferences just like anyone else. She likes lean and athletic. I’m already pretty lean anyway. Lean muscular I guess. While she’s not the most visually motivated woman out there she does sometimes express what she likes and I guess from the sound of it is pretty excited about me dropping to 160.


----------



## Van

220lbs I'm just trying to get comfortable in my own skin.


----------



## traceg

Up to 445 and holiday season has barely began !


----------



## jakemcduck

Not sure, I need a new scale. I just know it keeps going up. I'm going to be round by January 2nd at this rate.


----------



## biggirlluvher

traceg said:


> Up to 445 and holiday season has barely began !



Is that your heaviest?


----------



## Kristal

Two oh four and (slowly) climbing


----------



## sowhat

216. Working towards my goal for my first active gaining of 230.


----------



## squeezablysoft

147.4. Last week was 153.2,
week before that 151.2. Twas my "red" letter week last week, hormones are great.


----------



## jonj287

my weigh-in from the other night.. 

View attachment weigh-in.jpg


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

After several frustrating days of reports in the area of 235, the scale said 232.4 this morning. I know my new job has hurt my exercise routine, but I am working muscles so that should be making up for it at least somewhat...


----------



## loopytheone

203. About the same as last time, despite how much my other half likes teasing me that I'm getting fatter.


----------



## AuntHen

Fatter... 342 :eat1:


----------



## landshark

fat9276 said:


> Fatter... 342 :eat1:



Smaller: 165!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

loopytheone said:


> 203. About the same as last time, despite how much my other half likes teasing me that I'm getting fatter.



Same weight doesn't necessarily mean same size = P


----------



## loopytheone

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Same weight doesn't necessarily mean same size = P



Haha, this is true but it does mean I'm roughly the same size, and that's good enough! I accept that I'm going to slowly get fatter and fatter forever, I just want to process to be slow enough that it doesn't cause me any problems!


----------



## CocoaCaramelBBW

Last time i weighed a couple of months ago i was 403. I dont have a scale,I was out in town and stepped on one.:blink: I'm not even trying to gain but it seems my body is trying to convince me otherwise


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

My weight is going up and over 259 once again!


----------



## AmandaLynn

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> My weight is going up and over 259 once again!



*poke poke*


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

How about you skinny!What does the scale say for you!!??


----------



## AmandaLynn

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> How about you skinny!What does the scale say for you!!??



Skinny? LOL. I will hop on when I get home. I stepped out for dessert.


----------



## plushkitty

Went to the doctor today, and now I weigh 355 pounds!  The holidays have been good to me.


----------



## Flutterby68

Last doctor visit, I was at 310. My doctor believes that my stress levels are contributing to the recent weight gain/inability to lose.


----------



## Fat Molly

Fat Molly said:


> 203.6 (on my 5'0 frame that's tubby!!)
> 
> I've been a greedy, greedy pig the past few days, putting so much in my chubby little mouth




212.4 or so 

nom nom nom


----------



## cooljoeyd

just checked up to 325... 

View attachment Capture.PNG


----------



## Tad

Started the year at 220.8. Down from 230 on NY a couple of years ago, but up from the 216 or so I'd been before the holiday season.


----------



## landshark

I weighed in at 160 this morning. I have been cutting some pounds for a tournament this weekend.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Scale in the building where I work this morning: 287 - it said as high as 297 about three weeks ago 

Weight Watchers weigh in last Tuesday: 291.2 (down 2.8 lbs in a week)

I like the new WW program so hope to see all of my numbers going down


----------



## MattB

256 now, yet feel bigger than when I was in the 260's. Strange.


----------



## hommecreux

Switched from Keto back to carb diet.... 3 weeks later and 18 lbs heavier.... sigh


----------



## Tracii

I tried the raw vegan thing 4 years ago and gained 30 lbs in no time.
No diets for me I'll just stay fat.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> I tried the raw vegan thing 4 years ago and gained 30 lbs in no time.
> No diets for me I'll just stay fat.



** poke poke **


----------



## Tracii

Thanks Miss "so fat I can't get in my pants" *poke poke*


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Thanks Miss "so fat I can't get in my pants" *poke poke*



Just the stretchy ones.


----------



## Tracii

Ummhum sure !!


----------



## landshark

AmandaLynn said:


> Just the stretchy ones.



Those are the best kind! &#128513;


----------



## bigwideland

I am now 630 lbs


----------



## ChattyBecca

AmandaLynn said:


> Just the stretchy ones.



Elastic is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jerry Thomas

272 pounds as of this morning. I've actually been losing a little bit. What's wrong? Am I not eating enough?


----------



## BigFA

282 lbs, this morning with 37% body fat and a BMI of 39. And my belly measured 59". So nice!


----------



## ChattyBecca

431 as of this afternoon.


----------



## traceg

ChattyBecca said:


> 431 as of this afternoon.



Beautiful


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

280- and my doctor lowered the dosage on two of my meds. Feeling better all around


----------



## ChattyBecca

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 280- and my doctor lowered the dosage on two of my meds. Feeling better all around



AWESOME!!! Congratulations to you! Keep it up.


----------



## SSBHM

Stuffed myself silly tonight, but my 3XL tee shirt is still holding it's own. A bit form fitting by staying down. 

Weight 367 lbs! Feels good. 

View attachment 20180216_214405.jpg


----------



## fatboy3

93kg or almost 205lbs


----------



## SSBHM

Becca, sure your pounds look better than my pounds!


----------



## ChattyBecca

SSBHM said:


> Becca, sure your pounds look better than my pounds!



Awww...thank you! Yours look good sweetie!


----------



## ChattyBecca

bigwideland said:


> I am now 630 lbs



Congratulations BTW!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

327 Pounds


----------



## biggirlluvher

ChattyBecca said:


> 431 as of this afternoon.



Very nice!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

268 this morning.Lost some which does feel better.Still very,very curvy though...&#128522;


----------



## extra_m13

95kg as of today, been up to 105 a few years ago, i do feel better


----------



## biggirlluvher

255lbs as of this week.


----------



## LJ Rock

Weighed in last week at 258, just a few lbs away from my heaviest. 

I'd by lying if I said I wasn't tempted to see if I can surpass it. :eat1:


----------



## squeezablysoft

I'm at 146.8 rn, can't remember if that's a loss or a gain since I last checked in here.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

I've been a member here for 20+ years but have never posted a pic or weight. I've gained about 100 lbs sincerely Dim chat days and I'm up to 292 lbs now. 

View attachment IMG_20180311_142647012_BURST001.jpg


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Holding steady at 232#... somehow. Haven't exercised since mid December and doing something less active at work since about a month ago, and the resultant transition from a somewhat-fit 232# to a not-at-all-fit 232# (and the physical alterations that go with it) is... waking up fantasies and prompting some overeating. Like... ~1600 calories of pasta and toppings in a single meal (which I know is small potatoes to some people here but is nearly my full daily intake need so...).


----------



## plushkitty

I got a chance to weigh myself the other day, and I'm up to 361 pounds!  It was a rush seeing that number on the scale. If you had asked me a few years ago, I would never have dreamed that I'd be this fat.


----------



## biggirlluvher

I weighed myself a few days ago. I'm at my heaviest of 260lbs now.


----------



## boomtaffle

I'm at my heaviest right now, sitting at 191 (I'm a guy).


----------



## khrestel

I never though this day would come but I'm 169 lbs. It feels odd.


----------



## landshark

khrestel said:


> I never though this day would come but I'm 169 lbs. It feels odd.



Your pic on the other thread looks great. You look very confident and happy which I was glad to see after you had posted about some mixed emotions regarding your weight loss a while back. However it feels I hope it feels great and you feel happy!


----------



## khrestel

happily_married said:


> Your pic on the other thread looks great. You look very confident and happy which I was glad to see after you had posted about some mixed emotions regarding your weight loss a while back. However it feels I hope it feels great and you feel happy!



*blush* I do have some confident moments (often band related like the one following that particular picture) but I'm far from feeling great and happy most of the time. More like hungry, lonely, ugly (naked), stiff and sore failure. The constant hunger makes me difficult, angry and plain stupid at worst and I still hate spending all my free time alone at gym. I miss food, sex, my friends, crafting, playing games, watching movies and going out. I dream of days I wouldn't carry carefully weighed meals in Tupperwares to work but actually went out for lunch or had coffee breaks with colleagues and had witty conversations instead of hunger driven croaks and moans.


----------



## khrestel

plushkitty said:


> I got a chance to weigh myself the other day, and I'm up to 361 pounds!  It was a rush seeing that number on the scale. If you had asked me a few years ago, I would never have dreamed that I'd be this fat.



Enjoy the rush! :smitten: It's so liberating and empowering to see the number even if you kinda felt it already before getting the confirmation.


----------



## Tracii

Been watching how much I eat and am down to 399 from a high of 420.
Still plenty fat and I like it that way.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Been watching how much I eat and am down to 399 from a high of 420.
> Still plenty fat and I like it that way.



*poke poke*


----------



## Tracii

*poke poke* to you too.


----------



## knuddelmoppel

Currently 518lbs


----------



## mrniceguy33710

295 now


----------



## Jerry Thomas

269 as of this morning


----------



## KingBuu

315


----------



## devinprater

I'm currently 240 pounds as of 3 months ago.


----------



## BigFA

Tracii said:


> Been watching how much I eat and am down to 399 from a high of 420.
> Still plenty fat and I like it that way.



We like it too Tracii. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

I haven't weighed in the past week, but I'm feeling fatter each day. I don't know if that's translating into more weight or I'm simply perpetually bloated


----------



## chubluvman

Fat guy clocking in at 352 pounds atm.


----------



## terry6082

I was up to 270 but currently closer to 240


----------



## Heavy Cat

640lbs


----------



## HPT63GIE

318 lbs


----------



## Maize

I'm not actually sure, but last time I checked I was about 365 lbs.


----------



## Heavy Cat

640#


----------



## Fat Molly

221lb ^.^


----------



## da3ley

5 10 520lbs


----------



## BigElectricKat

I was 232 the last time I checked.


----------



## BigFA

Fat Molly said:


> 221lb ^.^
> View attachment 130347



Beautiful Molly, just beautiful and oh so sexy!


----------



## Fat Molly

BigFA said:


> Beautiful Molly, just beautiful and oh so sexy!


Rawr thanks ^.^


----------



## kgknight

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?



210


----------



## ChattyBecca

Tracii said:


> Been watching how much I eat and am down to 399 from a high of 420.
> Still plenty fat and I like it that way.


Congrats to you!


----------



## Jessiegirl

259


----------



## The Norwegian

I'm a recent gainer, just popped from 170 to 211 in just 8,5 weeks. And loving it!
I've just posted a thread about it, but posted before and after Picture here as well. Pretty proud and excited


----------



## The Norwegian

mrniceguy33710 said:


> I've been a member here for 20+ years but have never posted a pic or weight. I've gained about 100 lbs sincerely Dim chat days and I'm up to 292 lbs now.
> 
> View attachment 128888


Wow, that is a great belly - motivating


----------



## ChattyBecca

Jessiegirl said:


> 259


That's great! No need for the frowny face.


----------



## Jessiegirl

ChattyBecca said:


> That's great! No need for the frowny face.



Thanks! That was probably the wrong one to use. I meant it more as a “wow” didn’t realize I was there in a good way.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Jessiegirl said:


> 259


Yeah! Take it! Own it! Flaunt it!


----------



## BigElectricKat

<<<<<<<Down to 226 at last look!


----------



## Jessiegirl

BigElectricKat said:


> <<<<<<<Down to 226 at last look!


Way to go!


----------



## ChattyBecca

Jessiegirl said:


> Thanks! That was probably the wrong one to use. I meant it more as a “wow” didn’t realize I was there in a good way.


Awesome! Congratulations to you!


----------



## SSBHM

Jessiegirl said:


> 259


 
You can get bigger if you want to!


----------



## Jay78

195 at the doctors office


----------



## LifelongFA

khrestel said:


> Enjoy the rush! :smitten: It's so liberating and empowering to see the number even if you kinda felt it already before getting the confirmation.



I have never heard it described this way, but this is exactly what it is - an empowering and encompassing rush! Well said!


----------



## C Side BBW Lover

254 lb. of hanging me.


----------



## cooljoeyd

327... was 277 last year this time


----------



## SSBHM

plushkitty said:


> I got a chance to weigh myself the other day, and I'm up to 361 pounds!  It was a rush seeing that number on the scale. If you had asked me a few years ago, I would never have dreamed that I'd be this fat.


Double Take! 361! Congrats! Getting up there, closing the gap on me.


----------



## VVET

219


----------



## FlabbyFrank

290 lbs, down from 335 just two months ago


----------



## bobsmith93

Up to 238 as of this morning


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

462 lbs.


----------



## Saxphon

Lizzie_Jones said:


> 462 lbs.


Lookin' mighty fine there, Lizzie.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

Saxphon said:


> Lookin' mighty fine there, Lizzie.


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## SSBHM

Lizzie_Jones said:


> 462 lbs.


someone mentioning that you had plenty of us dim peeps drooling, and *slurp* I think it's true.


----------



## flfeeder

Lizzie_Jones said:


> 462 lbs.


Dang that's hot!! Almost at 500, too!


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

flfeeder said:


> Dang that's hot!! Almost at 500, too!



Well there is something I very rarely hear.


----------



## da3ley

500+


----------



## flfeeder

Lizzie_Jones said:


> Well there is something I very rarely hear.


I honestly meant what I said.  Is 500 a goal by chance?


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

flfeeder said:


> I honestly meant what I said.  Is 500 a goal by chance?



No it is not a goal.


----------



## razor

Awesome da3ley!


----------



## landshark

164.


----------



## Tracii

397. Yes I have lost some weight this summer because its been so freaking hot !! 
Still really fat so don't worry LOLOL.


----------



## sowhat

224, I had pneumonia but back on track


----------



## SSBHM

Tracii said:


> 397. Yes I have lost some weight this summer because its been so freaking hot !!
> Still really fat so don't worry LOLOL.



Can't help but think of the, "I'm melting!" words from a famous movie. That doesn't mean I think of you in any negative way. lol


----------



## AmyJo1976

SSBHM said:


> Can't help but think of the, "I'm melting!" words from a famous movie. That doesn't mean I think of you in any negative way. lol


Did you just compare her to the wicked witch of the west?


----------



## Tracii

LOL be nice AmyJo. I'm too sweet to be a wicked witch.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracii said:


> LOL be nice AmyJo. I'm too sweet to be a wicked witch.


lol! I'm just pullin his chain. I know he didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Tracii

I know I was teasing you a little.


----------



## SSBHM

AmyJo1976 said:


> Did you just compare her to the wicked witch of the west?



Just the expression - it came to mind. I don't think of a her as W3, honest!


----------



## SSBHM

Who's a afraid of the big bad witch... tra la la la laaa


----------



## LizzieJones

SSBHM said:


> Who's a afraid of the big bad witch... tra la la la laaa



Depends on who the witch is.


----------



## SSBHM

LizzieJones said:


> Depends on who the witch is.



So true! Gotta watch out for those warlocks too!


----------



## Mcfc

I’m at 265 lbs now. 

Crazy to think I used to be the skinniest person at work at 161 lbs like 4 years ago and now I’m one of the fattest. 

It’s both amazing and embarrassing to go to my supervisor and ask her for another new uniform.


----------



## landshark

I am all the way down to 157 right now.


----------



## HPT63GIE

And I am on my way up, more than 320 lbs for the first time.


----------



## fatlover1987

140lbs.. and trying to gain! Someone please fatten me up


----------



## ezra1129

325 and still feel so skinny.


----------



## ezra1129

Mcfc said:


> I’m at 265 lbs now.
> 
> Crazy to think I used to be the skinniest person at work at 161 lbs like 4 years ago and now I’m one of the fattest.
> 
> It’s both amazing and embarrassing to go to my supervisor and ask her for another new uniform.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## ezra1129

Mcfc said:


> I’m at 265 lbs now.
> 
> Crazy to think I used to be the skinniest person at work at 161 lbs like 4 years ago and now I’m one of the fattest.
> 
> It’s both amazing and embarrassing to go to my supervisor and ask her for another new uniform.


Keep up the good work, and you can become number one!


----------



## biggirlluvher

250-2lbs down from 260lbs a few months ago.


----------



## landshark

happily_married said:


> I am all the way down to 157 right now.



Now 156.


----------



## dietkola

348 today.. from the scales


----------



## Billl

300 and climbing


----------



## landshark

dietkola said:


> 348 today.. from the scales



That is such a good number!


----------



## LeoGibson

118.37 lbs.

Now time to weigh my right testicle.
It’s hell getting older....


----------



## dietkola

cute comments.. I really dont care about the weight.. I love food and cooking so it just goes like that


----------



## landshark

dietkola said:


> cute comments.. I really dont care about the weight.. I love food and cooking so it just goes like that



I hear you. I have a look I prefer more than anything else. I’m not sure what my wife weighs right now. The last time she told me her weight she only mentioned being below 400 again, from a high of 416. She’s slowly losing though I don’t know exactly where she is nor do I care. She looks amazing.


----------



## dietkola

well that is nice too.. hope she is as happy as i am.. i dont think weight is such a big deal .. i like to eat and cook and the rest happens.. I like how i look too.. so then i am happy too.. i have been gaining more though hahah


----------



## SSBHM

dietkola said:


> 348 today.. from the scales


Please stop dieting!


----------



## dietkola

SSBHM said:


> Please stop dieting!


Not a diet.. but the rake of ribs for dinner in the oven is looking good hahah


----------



## SSBHM

dietkola said:


> Not a diet.. but the rake of ribs for dinner in the oven is looking good hahah


I love to snack too, ribs first then pizza. Of course, dessert later has to be planned. Pecan pie ala mode please.


----------



## razor

Lol, sounds delicious!


----------



## dietkola

SSBHM said:


> I love to snack too, ribs first then pizza. Of course, dessert later has to be planned. Pecan pie ala mode please.


The pie i have for later is layers of chocolate cheese and brownies.. I love them.. always get 2!!!


----------



## SSBHM

2 desserts are always better than one

only thing that beats it is 3 or 4 or 5 in a night - not that I would ever


----------



## dietkola

SSBHM said:


> 2 desserts are always better than one
> 
> only thing that beats it is 3 or 4 or 5 in a night - not that I would ever


Heavens that has NEVER happened to me either.. but maybe with ice cream too hahah


----------



## SSBHM

dietkola said:


> Heavens that has NEVER happened to me either.. but maybe with ice cream too hahah



Really? Never? Ever? lol
I think it has to me. Once or twice, or maybe a few times.


----------



## dietkola

SSBHM said:


> Really? Never? Ever? lol
> I think it has to me. Once or twice, or maybe a few times.


maybe more then one time for me.. hahahah


----------



## dietkola

dietkola said:


> maybe more then one time for me.. hahahah


I will admit it.. More than ONE time.. hahahah


----------



## abzu

540 lbs.


----------



## traceg

514lbs


----------



## BriannaBombshell

592


----------



## abzu

Very nice.


----------



## ChocolateBear

275 as of Thanksgiving Day


----------



## Jaydog124

I'm 240lbs. My heaviest yet.


----------



## LoveDDD

Sorry accidentally replied I’m wrong place.


----------



## LoveDDD

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?



About 360... wishing to get back to 260 so I can fit into my corset again  m.


----------



## op user

LoveDDD said:


> About 360... wishing to get back to 260 so I can fit into my corset again  m.




Well, you can buy a larger corset


----------



## landshark

Just weighed in at 160. I over cut for a competition (needed to be 161) but Thanksgiving helped me make some of that back. Still I could be a snack for a hungry Dims member!


----------



## LoveDDD

op user said:


> Well, you can buy a larger corset



Too true  but I want to be able to walk in it (issues now with knees and back) - when I got it there was a gusset and extra holes in case I went back to the BBW I was in my 20s (200-250)


----------



## LoveDDD

(Ooh I thought I typed a grin lol not that green thing!)


----------



## SSBHM

BriannaBombshell said:


> 592



I wonder if others swoon when they read those digits


----------



## traceg

Well it a beautiful number ssbhm lol


----------



## SSBHM

LoveDDD said:


> About 360... wishing to get back to 260 so I can fit into my corset again  m.



I think us guys are going to chip-in and buy you a bigger corset. (Gotta keep a lady happy.) I for one will probably opt for one that allows a little growing room, just to be safe.


----------



## LoveDDD

SSBHM said:


> I think us guys are going to chip-in and buy you a bigger corset. (Gotta keep a lady happy.) I for one will probably opt for one that allows a little growing room, just to be safe.



Lol


----------



## FlabbyFrank

304 lbs


----------



## lizzy

253


----------



## Jay78

198


----------



## kgknight

215


----------



## BouncingBoy

Back when I was a regular around here I was around #340.My high weight is #376.Last time I was to the Dr.'s I was #369.I just let mother nature do what ever she wants with my body.I eat what I want,when I want,as much as I want.If I gain I gain,if I lose I lose.My Mousey & I are happy whatever happens....


----------



## flfeeder

Yum! Do you have a goal weight of 600?


BriannaBombshell said:


> 592


----------



## LouisJoseph57

To Brianna Bombshell;

Are you going to go over 600lbs or are you going to stop/stay at 600lbs? I hope you go over 600lbs and keep going to you reach half ton weight.


----------



## beach

242


----------



## sowhat

231


----------



## ssbbwpear

496 - Gained some I think over the holidays LOL!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

100 pounds


----------



## landshark

ssbbwpear said:


> 496 - Gained some I think over the holidays LOL!



Is good news or bad news to you?

I’m holding steady at 161. Fighting weight!


----------



## Martijn

268lbs as of this morning


----------



## chubluvman

As Ive yesterday Im 405 pounds. The heaviest Ive ever been !


----------



## Fuelsman

Slowly gaining, now 402 pounds.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Interestingly, the holidays didn't do much to me this year (held steady around 235 for the duration), but I saw 237 on the scale the other day and I've been utterly sedentary for a couple weeks...

It's only five pounds in 10 months... but it is a net gain and with composition fluctuations it means the 40" pants and shorts I got this past year are now snug. (I'm sitting here at my desk with a 3-finger overhang.)

So conflicted... there are aspects of this I enjoy and aspects I don't, and some of those overlap into both categories = P

*sighs*


----------



## Shotha

325 pounds.


----------



## Jay78

200.6
Highest ever for me!


----------



## FlabbyFrank

298


----------



## FlabbyFrank

squeezablysoft said:


> 147.4. Last week was 153.2,
> week before that 151.2. Twas my "red" letter week last week, hormones are great.



Pounds or kilos ?


----------



## Joey1

101 kgs


----------



## squeezablysoft

FlabbyFrank said:


> Pounds or kilos ?



Pounds, that many kilos is a possible future though.


----------



## jonj287

im 283 and going up!!


----------



## RyanHayes1984

I'm at 420lbs right now, thinking about going to 430 or 450


----------



## Jay78

RyanHayes1984 said:


> I'm at 420lbs right now, thinking about going to 430 or 450


As long as you are happy and comfortable go for it, you can always lose it!


----------



## RyanHayes1984

Jay78 said:


> As long as you are happy and comfortable go for it, you can always lose it!


I don't think I can ever imagine myself losing it, I love my size. My fatness is like my best friend, we always get along lol


----------



## jonj287

This morning 269....down from 283...


----------



## RyanHayes1984

jonj287 said:


> This morning 269....down from 283...


you gotta regain it somehow


----------



## Jay78

jonj287 said:


> This morning 269....down from 283...


Check the towel rack!!


----------



## jonj287

RyanHayes1984 said:


> I don't think I can ever imagine myself losing it, I love my size. My fatness is like my best friend, we always get along lol


fatness and eating are great friends to have around!!


----------



## ChocolateBear

Still thankfully around 275-280.


----------



## khrestel

198, obese again.

For the past three years I've yo-yoed up and down between 170-200 and I'm honestly starting to doubt whether there is any sense in that. No matter how hard I try I don't seem to get under 170. Staying close there requires strenght training 5 times a week, aerobic training 2-3 times a week, 1600 kcal diet with restricted incredients and cheat meal max. once a month. Every time it's loosened up just a bit, I bounce back to 185 and every time a holiday comes my tortured body keeps every extra morsel it gets. The amplitude seems to grow a bit every time as well so I'm afraid if I take another try on loosing I end up bigger and burned out. 

It's not like I can sit on my a bit more comfortable ass at this size either, I do work out 4+2-3 times a week and carefully measure most meals at 1800 kcal plan.

Argh. And all I really want is to be fat.


----------



## landshark

^ That doesn’t seem healthy. I am no doctor but I believe our bodies have a “natural weight” sort of like water naturally finding its level. 

A very close friend of mine used to weigh a little over 250, maybe 260. When she and I became friends she was losing weight and was down to the 140s. She mentioned to me and my wife once that she didn’t poop more than twice a week, and when she did it usually hurt. She didn’t mean to but gained back up to about 160 or so and her bowel movements evened our a little more once she did. 

I know all the experts will encourage weight loss at just about any weight but in her case her body was clearly better off at ~160 that ~145. Maybe your sweet spot is somewhere over 170 if you have to torture yourself to stay at 170.


----------



## khrestel

happily_married said:


> ^ That doesn’t seem healthy. I am no doctor but I believe our bodies have a “natural weight” sort of like water naturally finding its level.
> ..
> I know all the experts will encourage weight loss at just about any weight but in her case her body was clearly better off at ~160 that ~145. Maybe your sweet spot is somewhere over 170 if you have to torture yourself to stay at 170.



That's what I believe. But yeah, 198 is the current number.


----------



## landshark

khrestel said:


> That's what I believe. But yeah, 198 is the current number.



Do your best to be happy. If it’s 198 it’s 198!


----------



## George

238lbs


----------



## BigElectricKat

This morning, 223lbs! That's down from 226lbs a few weeks ago. Makin' progress!!!


----------



## BouncingBoy

khrestel said:


> 198, obese again.
> 
> For the past three years I've yo-yoed up and down between 170-200 and I'm honestly starting to doubt whether there is any sense in that. No matter how hard I try I don't seem to get under 170. Staying close there requires strenght training 5 times a week, aerobic training 2-3 times a week, 1600 kcal diet with restricted incredients and cheat meal max. once a month. Every time it's loosened up just a bit, I bounce back to 185 and every time a holiday comes my tortured body keeps every extra morsel it gets. The amplitude seems to grow a bit every time as well so I'm afraid if I take another try on loosing I end up bigger and burned out.
> 
> It's not like I can sit on my a bit more comfortable ass at this size either, I do work out 4+2-3 times a week and carefully measure most meals at 1800 kcal plan.
> 
> Argh. And all I really want is to be fat.



I too believe that our bodies know us better than anyone else does.We all have a certain point where our bodies don't feel right.This point can be high or low.If we get too far above or below these points then we don't feel right.As I've gotten bigger in my life my low point seems to have risen.When I was in the lower 200's if I got below 200 I felt strange & sometimes even a little weak.Now that I'm over #300 if I drop below the #300 mark I feel the same again.I just feel happier being bigger.A lot of people try to blame all kinds of illnesses on being heavy.Being bigger may not help with them but it doesn't necessarily cause them either.I'm currently 61 yrs. old & about #365(My weight fluctuates).I have my aches & pains but all in all my health is good.My vitals are all within acceptable range.So I just live my life & don't worry too much about my weight....


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

223lbs. as of this morning. Put on about six pounds of winter weight.


----------



## Am Jim

215. I'd like to get below 200 but I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## chubluvman

Now up to 412 blubbery pounds .


----------



## Jay78

Back down to 195


----------



## traceg

Down to 492 for now


----------



## Saxphon

313 yesterday morning. Up from 275 a fews months before the holidays. Gaining slowly, but surely. And don't call me Shirley!


----------



## BouncingBoy

Saxphon said:


> 313 yesterday morning. Up from 275 a fews months before the holidays. Gaining slowly, but surely. And don't call me Shirley!



OK Shirley!!!!!nyuknyuknyuk.....Couldn't resist the straight line...


----------



## Volt01

im a measly 130.4


----------



## Iwant2bChubby

Around 90kg/200lbs at 170cm/5'7".


----------



## Van

About 237, a few weeks ago.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Still holding steady around 225 lbs.


----------



## Tad

BigElectricKat said:


> Still holding steady around 225 lbs.



Same here. I'd gotten down to 214 last Summer with a lot of biking, but when the biking season stopped the eating season didn't 

225 is the heaviest that I've been in a few years, so I started hitting the brakes when I hit this point. Would like to get back down a few to make all my clothes fit better again.


----------



## asterix

339 and gaining.


----------



## sowhat

235


----------



## Mcfc

297 lbs. I’ve gained around 130 lbs in just 4 years.


----------



## ThicctionAddiction

167 lbs..(5'8")....I was 200 when on high-cal diet with heavy weight-training, in a cold country, but I've been in karate for a year now in a much hotter tropical climate and it just melted off me.


----------



## Van

230


----------



## JavaRedmountain8

340 but probably more now my belly is to my knees when sitting. Can BARELY walk anymore and am relying more on my powerchair to get around. I WANT to be a ssbbw big belly model! I love how my belly bounces when I am in my powerchair. My arms and upper legs are getting fatter and love handles are huge and I have a double chin! I think that im CLOSE to hitting the big 400lb mark. ANOTHER 100 pounds my belly WILL PROBABLY rest on the floor while sitting. Im Im going to gain till immobility and I WANT to model. Due to neuropathy im basically immobile right now. My calves are SUPER skinny and can't support my upper huge body. I need to find away to get a larger powerchair cuz I'm outgrowing the one I have.


----------



## JavaRedmountain8




----------



## JavaRedmountain8

Proof of my MASSIVE belly and me in my powerchair and why i can't walk very much! I think that im CLOSE to 400 pounds! I need a new bigger powerchair im outgrowing mine! If ANYONE can help or give me a modeling opportunity!


----------



## JavaRedmountain8




----------



## JonesT

JavaRedmountain8 said:


> View attachment 132251
> View attachment 132251


Very Nice


----------



## Tracii

360 at the moment so down a bit.


----------



## VVET

222, Steady, yet my highest.


----------



## Sidhuriel

230 lbs at 5.7 . Steady for the last three years and feel comfortable with it.


----------



## kgknight

230. Through the holidays I gained 20 lbs.


----------



## flfeeder

JavaRedmountain8 said:


> Proof of my MASSIVE belly and me in my powerchair and why i can't walk very much! I think that im CLOSE to 400 pounds! I need a new bigger powerchair im outgrowing mine! If ANYONE can help or give me a modeling opportunity!


HOT!!


----------



## SaraK8

*230#*


----------



## flfeeder

Nice! You're almost the same as my wifey who is 225 but hoping to gain 25# more.

We live in Florida as well. Say hi if you want.


----------



## Mr. 23

210, and it's been remarkably steady.


----------



## landshark

162. Still.


----------



## SaraK8

flfeeder said:


> Nice! You're almost the same as my wifey who is 225 but hoping to gain 25# more.
> 
> We live in Florida as well. Say hi if you want.



Hi


----------



## JolieRonde

123 kgs now ( around 270 lbs ) 
i was 115 six years ago . Trying to stay around 115/120 kgs, i feel good at this weight


----------



## landshark

JolieRonde said:


> 123 kgs now ( around 270 lbs )
> i was 115 six years ago . Trying to stay around 115/120 kgs, i feel good at this weight



You’re back!


----------



## JolieRonde

happily_married said:


> You’re back!


yes i am and happy to be back


----------



## landshark

JolieRonde said:


> yes i am and happy to be back



That’s great! The place is a little different now but still good!


----------



## Saxphon

JolieRonde said:


> 123 kgs now ( around 270 lbs )
> i was 115 six years ago . Trying to stay around 115/120 kgs, i feel good at this weight


Welcome back, Jolie.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Weighed myself the other day and up to 230 lbs. I gotta lay off the pretzels.


----------



## Sweetnlow

I have gained weight i m now at 400 lbs


----------



## landshark

Sweetnlow said:


> I have gained weight i m now at 400 lbs



Wife has since dropped some weight but I recall when she first reached 400 pounds. I’m not fixated on a number on the scale but when she told me her weight I was damn proud. It’s tough because she wasn’t necessarily thrilled about it, but she knew I would be and appreciated that.


----------



## Van

I weighed myself at the gym. My weight is 228 lbs.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

I am roughly 5’5” to 5’6” and, according to an old scale, weigh 298 pounds. Question: Do scales become less accurate as they get older?

My mom’s 10-year-old scale said the above-mentioned weight when I first got here a week ago but then said 292 today. The old WW scale at home says about 298 as well — and it’s at least 6-7 years of age.

Maybe I am not standing on them correctly and/or fully? It can be difficult — on the WW scale, anyway — for me to put my legs together.


----------



## landshark

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I am roughly 5’5” to 5’6” and, according to an old scale, weigh 298 pounds. Question: Do scales become less accurate as they get older?
> 
> My mom’s 10-year-old scale said the above-mentioned weight when I first got here a week ago but then said 292 today. The old WW scale at home says about 298 as well — and it’s at least 6-7 years of age.
> 
> Maybe I am not standing on them correctly and/or fully? It can be difficult — on the WW scale, anyway — for me to put my legs together.



No idea about the scale and how they hold accuracy as they get older. If they’re cheap to begin with they may not be all that accurate to start. We have a digital scale that always weighs me about 1-1/2 to 2 pounds heavier than other scales. Unless you’re competing for something that requires a certain weight level from you or you are tracking weight gained or lost, accuracy may not be all that important. Besides even a bad scale isn’t going to weigh you at 200 when you’re closer to 300.


----------



## op user

A BBW friend when she was at her highest around 270 told me that a scale becomes less accurate as it nears its capacity. My friend was close to 290 and she thought the scale wouldn't have been to accurate.


----------



## BouncingBoy

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I am roughly 5’5” to 5’6” and, according to an old scale, weigh 298 pounds. Question: Do scales become less accurate as they get older?
> 
> My mom’s 10-year-old scale said the above-mentioned weight when I first got here a week ago but then said 292 today. The old WW scale at home says about 298 as well — and it’s at least 6-7 years of age.
> 
> Maybe I am not standing on them correctly and/or fully? It can be difficult — on the WW scale, anyway — for me to put my legs together.



Also remember your weight can vary a few lbs. depending on the time of day you weigh yourself.If memory serves there is more of a gravitational pull at night so you may weigh more then than you do in the morning.


----------



## DiamondEyes

I am 5’6” and weigh around 340lbs


----------



## bubba350

DiamondEyes said:


> I am 5’6” and weigh around 340lbs


Sounds lovely. Must look fabulous.


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess

So far, I'm weighing in at 234-lbs.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

I'm normally a fairly fit guy, but due to an injury I have gained some weight over the last year and I am currently 6'0" and 235 pounds. Normally, my weight is about 180-185 pounds. A bit higher if I put on more muscle. My injury seems to be getting better, so I hope to become more active this summer and get back to more of the activities I enjoy doing.


----------



## Shotha

BouncingBoy said:


> If memory serves there is more of a gravitational pull at night so you may weigh more then than you do in the morning.



At night, my body is subjected to the gravitational pull of all of the food in my fridge.


----------



## loopytheone

Not sure what it was last time I posted here, it's been a while. But 211, right now. 

Being over 210 is kinda a big deal in my head and not something I'm especially happy about. But things are what they are. I just wish my fat distributed like some of the other gorgeous ladies here instead of my little potato body, ahahaha.


----------



## landshark

loopytheone said:


> Not sure what it was last time I posted here, it's been a while. But 211, right now.
> 
> Being over 210 is kinda a big deal in my head and not something I'm especially happy about. But things are what they are. I just wish my fat distributed like some of the other gorgeous ladies here instead of my little potato body, ahahaha.



You have an amazing body. Be proud of it!


----------



## BigElectricKat

loopytheone said:


> Not sure what it was last time I posted here, it's been a while. But 211, right now.
> 
> Being over 210 is kinda a big deal in my head and not something I'm especially happy about. But things are what they are. I just wish my fat distributed like some of the other gorgeous ladies here instead of my little potato body, ahahaha.





happily_married said:


> You have an amazing body. Be proud of it!


Loopy, don't even! You are about as adorable as they come.


----------



## BigElectricKat

ChubbyDivaGoddess said:


> So far, I'm weighing in at 234-lbs.


That sounds very nice.


----------



## BigElectricKat

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I am roughly 5’5” to 5’6” and, according to an old scale, weigh 298 pounds. Question: Do scales become less accurate as they get older?
> 
> My mom’s 10-year-old scale said the above-mentioned weight when I first got here a week ago but then said 292 today. The old WW scale at home says about 298 as well — and it’s at least 6-7 years of age.
> 
> Maybe I am not standing on them correctly and/or fully? It can be difficult — on the WW scale, anyway — for me to put my legs together.


The other thing about certain scales is that they get off balance just about every time you step on/off of them. My scale is usually off by about a pound or two each time I get off. I have to zero it again before I get back on.


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you guys, that made me smile. =)


----------



## AmyJo1976

loopytheone said:


> Not sure what it was last time I posted here, it's been a while. But 211, right now.
> 
> Being over 210 is kinda a big deal in my head and not something I'm especially happy about. But things are what they are. I just wish my fat distributed like some of the other gorgeous ladies here instead of my little potato body, ahahaha.


Loopy, you are cute as a button!


----------



## Blackjack

loopytheone said:


> Not sure what it was last time I posted here, it's been a while. But 211, right now.
> 
> Being over 210 is kinda a big deal in my head and not something I'm especially happy about. But things are what they are. I just wish my fat distributed like some of the other gorgeous ladies here instead of my little potato body, ahahaha.



You say "potato body" like potatoes aren't one of the more beloved foods.

I mean... fuckin' fries, chips, mashed potatoes, scalloped, POUTINE. Potatoes rule. If you think of yourself as a potato, remember how awesome they are.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Blackjack said:


> You say "potato body" like potatoes aren't one of the more beloved foods.
> 
> I mean... fuckin' fries, chips, mashed potatoes, scalloped, POUTINE. Potatoes rule. If you think of yourself as a potato, remember how awesome they are.



I can personally vouch for the awesomeness of POUTINE.


----------



## Fantasist

HUGEisElegant said:


> I can personally vouch for the awesomeness of POUTINE.


I had poutine when I visited Montreal a few years ago. Omg...so amazing! I miss it big time.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Fantasist said:


> I had poutine when I visited Montreal a few years ago. Omg...so amazing! I miss it big time.



Yep! It really is!  The good old fries, cheese curds and gravy is the traditional way to have it and it's always great, but there are so many other things you can do with it to make it your own. If you're ever in Toronto or the province of Ontario in general, try going to a place called Smoke's Poutinerie. They have a wide selection of poutine and it's pretty good for a chain restaurant. Here, have a look at the selection and don't forget to look at their "locations" page if you ever visit Canada again. 

http://smokespoutinerie.com/menu/


----------



## Fantasist

HUGEisElegant said:


> Yep! It really is!  The good old fries, cheese curds and gravy is the traditional way to have it and it's always great, but there are so many other things you can do with it to make it your own. If you're ever in Toronto or the province of Ontario in general, try going to a place called Smoke's Poutinerie. They have a wide selection of poutine and it's pretty good for a chain restaurant. Here, have a look at the selection and don't forget to look at their "locations" page if you ever visit Canada again.
> 
> http://smokespoutinerie.com/menu/


Ooohh! Definitely will check this out. Thank you!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

I mean, just look at how amazing potatoes are! Potatoes FTW!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Fantasist said:


> Ooohh! Definitely will check this out. Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## Panzito

A year ago, my weight was 72 kg, but now it's around 105 kg and I want to continue fattening up to 120^^


----------



## nsandru

Panzito said:


> A year ago, my weight was 72 kg, but now it's around 105 kg and I want to continue fattening up to 120^^



Nice progression!


----------



## nsandru

I am at about 200 lbs (90 kg) now, up from 195 lbs a couple of months ago. I used to be skinny - 110...120 lbs - until I gained some 50 lbs over a few months after an accident. Until a few years ago I stayed at around 180 lbs, then I gained another 20...25 lbs, at one time I was up to 210.


----------



## sarahe543

About 170lb.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

293.4 = down 6 lbs.


----------



## SSBHM

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 293.4 = down 6 lbs.


oh oh! well still a beautiful lass


----------



## Sidhuriel

Up from 230 to 238. I stopped tracking calories for good, and I guess this is my natural set point. Fine with me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SSBHM said:


> oh oh! well still a beautiful lass


Lol, thank you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

290.8 as of this afternoon


----------



## SSBHM

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 290.8 as of this afternoon


It would seem somebody needs some tempting and encouragement to indulge more.


----------



## Tad

SSBHM said:


> It would seem somebody needs some tempting and encouragement to indulge more.



Only if she wants to be bigger. That is not something one can assume about everyone here.


----------



## landshark

SSBHM said:


> It would seem somebody needs some tempting and encouragement to indulge more.



I think she’s doing just fine!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SSBHM said:


> It would seem somebody needs some tempting and encouragement to indulge more.


I've indulged myself up into a weight I'm not comfortable at. Don't worry. I'm a yoyo dieter type. It always finds me again


----------



## SSBHM

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've indulged myself up into a weight I'm not comfortable at. Don't worry. I'm a yoyo dieter type. It always finds me again


Gotta feel comfortable. Maybe your clothes shrank. It does happen.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Just passed 230 pounds, the biggest I've ever been. When I graduated high school I was 140 pounds, so quite the difference. Had fun doing it!


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Weighed in at 222lbs. this morning.


----------



## Ilegalpat

180 at 5'11


----------



## FlabbyFrank

342


----------



## landshark

I’m 5’7 and 163. A bite size snack for some of the lovely ladies of Dims!


----------



## nsandru

I am 5'7" and about 200 lbs, and I am gaining weight on purpose.


----------



## sarahe543

No idea currently because our scale is broken. However my clothes are getting tighter.


----------



## Shotha

I think that my scales are past their useful life. I need some heavy duty scales to replace them.


----------



## sarahe543

They put a machine in at work. 
Apparently I'm down 3.5lb . Probably because we'd been away to festivals and been more active. 
BMI 26.4 down from 27.
Fat percentage is 32.5
Regardless of the numbers I feel fat and as you can see I'm 1/3 fat!


----------



## SSBHM

sarahe543 said:


> They put a machine in at work.
> Apparently I'm down 3.5lb . Probably because we'd been away to festivals and been more active.
> BMI 26.4 down from 27.
> Fat percentage is 32.5
> Regardless of the numbers I feel fat and as you can see I'm 1/3 fat!



You still need to get used to eating more.


----------



## Shotha

Too much for my present scales to manage.


----------



## Kenkool

As of today I’m 234 I’m so happy that’s the heaviest I’ve ever been.


----------



## JavaRedmountain8

400


----------



## nsandru

I don't have a scale, only a tape measure. I have been overfeeding since end of July and the effects are becoming visible: belly circumference increase from 45" to 46", shirts size XL becoming tight (I can barely do the buttons on some of my XL shirts), pants size 34 no longer fitting and even size 36 are becoming tight. I have been filling up with food worth an extra 2000 calories on average every day.


----------



## nsandru

I have spent the last month or so with my belly distended by stuffing my stomach to the limit for most of the time so that I feel discomfort when my stomach is empty in the morning. First thing that I do is to fill up so that I can feel better.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

282.8 on wednesday morning


----------



## nsandru

My current weight is about 215 lbs. It was about 200 lbs a month ago, when I started to stuff my stomach. I added also 1" to my waist and belly. My waist is about 36" and my belly is about 46".


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

225lbs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FINALLY 281.4


----------



## LuvWldTrvl

As if this morning 270


----------



## landshark

160.7, fighting weight! It’s been tough, with a broken toe and a pulled hamstring, training for competition and trying to make sure I get below 161. It’s tough being so limited and with the competition just 8 days away being fully healthy in time is a concern too. But I’m at least at the right weight and just need to maintain now.


----------



## Emmy

happily_married said:


> 160.7, fighting weight! It’s been tough, with a broken toe and a pulled hamstring, training for competition and trying to make sure I get below 161. It’s tough being so limited and with the competition just 8 days away being fully healthy in time is a concern too. But I’m at least at the right weight and just need to maintain now.


oh my goshh... are you gimping around on ome of those adult knee scooters! lol


----------



## landshark

Emmy said:


> oh my goshh... are you gimping around on ome of those adult knee scooters! lol



Don’t those things look fun?


----------



## SSBHM

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> FINALLY 281.4


You're skinny!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SSBHM said:


> You're skinny!


lol I wish 
I notice that I weigh more than some of the men posting in this thread. Makes me ride that bike harder


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Emmy said:


> oh my goshh... are you gimping around on ome of those adult knee scooters! lol


One of my co-workers broke her ankle recently and started using one of those. Of course, being the pain in the arse I am, I had to try it out. I almost fell off the dang thing...could have broken my own ankle 

</clod>


----------



## landshark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> lol I wish
> I notice that I weigh more than some of the men posting in this thread. *Makes me ride that bike harder*



Is that what they’re calling it now?!


----------



## Saxphon

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> lol I wish
> I notice that I weigh more than some of the men posting in this thread. Makes me ride that bike harder


Well, I'm holding at 310, so you can spend a little bit of your holidays pulling closer to me and do less bike riding .....


----------



## Sidhuriel

245. I am officially never dieting again, so my weight crept up a bit. Fine with me.


----------



## alk27alk27

I just happened to weigh myself this morning. I’m 167 ibs. This is not unexpected but a slight shock, I usually weigh myself once a month and for the longest time (a year) I have been floating around 160-162. I guess all that ice cream paid off.


----------



## stampy

I am around 394. Just six more pounds until I hit the 400 club. I can only hope the revolution will be televised.


----------



## DWilliams1

Been gaining and losing for years...but immensely enjoying the gain this time around. Up to 286 and climbing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

278.6 as of this morning


----------



## SSBHM

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 278.6 as of this morning



I'm happy if you're happy. Congrats - every time you post you're skinnier! 

I'm working on going the other way.


----------



## Rojodi

228.8 this morning, naked


----------



## BigElectricKat

Holding steady at 225.


----------



## aviators13

Sitting at 329 this morning. I've fluctuated between 328 and 330 these past few weeks.


----------



## FaAndmoch

160 hoping for 170 post holidays


----------



## Shotha

At the moment I'm 320 lb or 145.15 kg.

I'd really like to make it to 150 kg (330.693 lb) for Christmas.


----------



## bigbellyroll

I haven’t posted in a long time because I was accused of being a poser at one point. I updated my belly profile pic and you can see a little bit of one of my chins. LOL But here they are I’m 291 now and will probably be over the 300 mark by New Years.


----------



## alk27alk27

Up to 171


----------



## SSBHM

bigbellyroll said:


> I haven’t posted in a long time because I was accused of being a poser at one point. I updated my belly profile pic and you can see a little bit of one of my chins. LOL But here they are I’m 291 now and will probably be over the 300 mark by New Years.



Happy New Year!


----------



## FlabbyFrank

24 stone1


----------



## aviators13

I'm up to 342 now. I feel so big and heavy now, it's amazing.


----------



## SSBHM

aviators13 said:


> I'm up to 342 now. I feel so big and heavy now, it's amazing.


Was aiming to be about that after the holidays, but caught a bug and not eating up to par right now. 

Congrats! You're getting big.


----------



## Shotha

Time for me to buy new scales is where my weight is at right now.


----------



## Rojodi

Clothed after lunch: 232 lbs.


----------



## sowhat

236


----------



## Loki666

278


----------



## SSBHM

325.8 today


----------



## Shotha

I'm to heavy for my old scales. I'm trying to get a good price on some new scales. The ones I want weigh up to 250 kg (about 550 lb or a little over 39 stone).


----------



## Shalion

I haven't stepped on the scale in a month, but I know I'm still at least 380 lbs 
Not doing that any favors as I eat fries here at Deluxe. lol


----------



## alk27alk27

Some of you people are almost twice my weight at 179 Ibs. I feel puny compared to you all. Love to find someone so I can just let loose.


----------



## Shotha

I don't know what my weight is right now, because I need to buy bigger scales. I certainly have plenty of evidence of continuing growth. Let me put it this way:

"Going up. Room for one more."​


----------



## SSBHM

336 this morning
just follow the bouncing... belly


----------



## Salacious Caitlin

Hovering around 166 (I'm not quite 5 foot 2).
On the one hand, this is about where I want to stay since I like to hike and birdwatch and don't want my weight to get in the way of mobility. And I'm sick to death of having clothes I like not fit me anymore (sometimes too big -- shouldn't have gotten rid of those -- sometimes too small as my weight has fluctuated) and spending way too much money on five different sizes of the same pair of gray work pants... But, on the other hand, I recently had several blood tests that show systemic inflammation and my doctor is having hysterics for me to lose weight. And on the third hand, part of me would like to be much bigger. Basically, I wish I could shapechange.
Long-winded answer


----------



## Tad

Caitlin, I totally relate to that desire to makeshift! (I'd even settle for having two or three bodies to swap between as appropriate)


----------



## Barrett

Hovering around 310.
Up from 276 just prior to Christmas. I *was* working on losing weight, but I had a longer holiday than I'm accustomed to this year and just indulged my belly.
Although, I shouldn't have used the past tense, because indulgence is still in full effect.


----------



## Sidhuriel

260 lbs at 5.7 .

Always thought going above 250 would be terrible, was always told that's when it would start to become dangerous etc.

But you know what? Now I am here and realise I look great and I actually want to stay here


----------



## Dafatguy

267.2 pounds as of this morning


----------



## Barbsjw

250. (BTW: Roger is 380)


----------



## nsandru

200 lbs a few days ago, up from 194 in mid-January.


----------



## nsandru

Progress 2/7 - 2/20/2020


----------



## FlabbyFrank

330 at 6' even


----------



## Barbsjw

Incidentally, I'm 5'8 and Roger is 6'1


----------



## Barrett

Up to 315 at 5'10. And thanks to my discovery of pączki, my belly is back up to 60".
I'm definitely honoring Fat Thursday and Fat Tuesday this year.


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess

My current weight is 245-lbs.


----------



## Barrett

321. Oops.
I'm sensing a trend since I started posting in this thread.


----------



## nsandru

202 lbs, up from 194 lbs about 1.5 months ago.


----------



## Magebear

524


----------



## Tad

232 pounds. (My personal high)


----------



## landshark

161. As usual. Sorry to be so boring.


----------



## alk27alk27

happily_married said:


> 161. As usual. Sorry to be so boring.


Don’t worry I’m just as boring at 175.


----------



## Shotha

I'm 330 right now. What I notice at this size is that when I go into the menswear department in a department store, I feel like I'm in the children's wear department. The clothes all look so tiny, until I find the B&T section.


----------



## Broseph

Also boring at about 160


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

98 pounds. I kind of love that that’s totally unappealing on here.


----------



## landshark

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> 98 pounds. I kind of love that that’s totally unappealing on here.



you damn non-conformist!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

happily_married said:


> you damn non-conformist!


Is it non-conformist if you conform but choose to be in spaces where that type of conformity isn’t desired? More at 11.


----------



## landshark

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Is it non-conformist if you conform but choose to be in spaces where that type of conformity isn’t desired? More at 11.



Is that going to stream on Hulu? I don’t want to miss it!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

happily_married said:


> Is that going to stream on Hulu? I don’t want to miss it!



just to clarify, my weight isn’t an intentional choice; I’m not really actively “conforming” by trying to stay thin. I just have trouble maintaining my weight, I tend to lose weight accidentally when I’m not paying attention.


----------



## landshark

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> just to clarify, my weight isn’t an intentional choice; I’m not really actively “conforming” by trying to stay thin. I just have trouble maintaining my weight, I tend to lose weight accidentally when I’m not paying attention.



thank you for sharing that.

I sincerely hope you shared out of your own desire and not from a perceived need to “explain yourself.” You don’t owe me or anyone else an explanation for being who you are. Be you and everyone else can take it or leave it!


----------



## Shotha

330 lb last weighing. Still going up.


----------



## Aqw

Quarantine, growing 125kg


----------



## Barrett

Leveled-out (at the moment) at 321, which is probably a good thing since I've ballooned out of my fat pants.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

happily_married said:


> thank you for sharing that.
> 
> I sincerely hope you shared out of your own desire and not from a perceived need to “explain yourself.” You don’t owe me or anyone else an explanation for being who you are. Be you and everyone else can take it or leave it!



There is a no “diet talk” policy on dims, though, I believe.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Sorry, Dims glitched and posted something I had written in a different threads in this one.


----------



## Shotha

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> There is a no “diet talk” policy on dims, though, I believe.



Does that mean that I can't talk about the diet that my sumo coach put me on?


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Shotha said:


> Does that mean that I can't talk about the diet that my sumo coach put me on?



No weight loss diet talk, I mean


----------



## Shotha

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> No weight loss diet talk, I mean



My sumo coach's diet really works. I'm almost 200 lb heavier because of it.


----------



## landshark

Shotha said:


> My sumo coach's diet really works. I'm almost 200 lb heavier because of it.



do you actually play Sumo?


----------



## Shotha

happily_married said:


> do you actually play Sumo?



I don't now as I'm 66, almost 67, but I used to. I still go along to local tournaments. I still stick to the diet that coach gave me. I've been thinking of starting a Seniors Sumo Group but I've also been thinking about starting a local group for bears, chubs and chasers and perhaps the occasional sumo night would be fun there.


----------



## landshark

Shotha said:


> I don't now as I'm 66, almost 67, but I used to. I still go along to local tournaments. I still stick to the diet that coach gave me. I've been thinking of starting a Seniors Sumo Group but I've also been thinking about starting a local group for bears, chubs and chasers and perhaps the occasional sumo night would be fun there.



i hear you. though I’ll say this, I train Judo with a guy who’s 60 and he usually beats my ass! He’s 5’6 and about 185, solid. Hard as steel. Tosses some of us younger guys around like it’s nothing!


----------



## Shotha

happily_married said:


> i hear you. though I’ll say this, I train Judo with a guy who’s 60 and he usually beats my ass! He’s 5’6 and about 185, solid. Hard as steel. Tosses some of us younger guys around like it’s nothing!



That's why I thinking of doing sumo again but at a pace I can manage. To be honest, the main reason why I'm not involved in sumo now is that we don't have a sumo club around here.


----------



## landshark

Shotha said:


> That's why I thinking of doing sumo again but at a pace I can manage. To be honest, the main reason why I'm not involved in sumo now is that we don't have a sumo club around here.



that’s a bummer. I have 2 clubs I train at, one here where I work and the other up the road where my family lives. Of course right now both clubs are closed and some tournaments we had scheduled are cancelled. My daughter is so disappointed. She has latched onto this and loves it.

Sucks you don’t have a club nearby.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I had the flu a couple weeks ago and got down to 218! A couple days ago I was back up to 222. Still pretty good.


----------



## AmyJo1976

407 last time I checked, but with not working or really leaving my house for the last week do to the virus, I've basically been a couch potato. I suspect that number is going to go up quite a bit depending on how long this lasts lol!


----------



## landshark

BigElectricKat said:


> I had the flu a couple weeks ago and got down to 218! A couple days ago I was back up to 222. Still pretty good.



Stay healthy! Especially now!


----------



## op user

AmyJo1976 said:


> 407 last time I checked, but with not working or really leaving my house for the last week do to the virus, I've basically been a couch potato. I suspect that number is going to go up quite a bit depending on how long this lasts lol!



As I said to several female friends the number going up is one of those happy unintended consequence. All those nice curves on a female body.


----------



## Laci86

306. I don't know what to think about it... Kind of in shock.


----------



## landshark

164. Standard me. Workouts are hit and miss lately because work has been crazy.


----------



## Laci86

Seems healthy. I'm trying to get there again. I haven't found a weight I'm comfortable at.


happily_married said:


> 164. Standard me. Workouts are hit and miss lately because work has been crazy.


----------



## landshark

Laci86 said:


> Seems healthy. I'm trying to get there again. I haven't found a weight I'm comfortable at.



This weight is definitely my sweet spot. 160-165. I don’t like to cut below 160 and I start reigning myself if if I break 165.

finding your happy place can be a challenge. I’m sorry you’re not able to find that weight where you’re comfortable. Hopefully being here on Dims will help you think through where you are. Maybe some of the members here can encourage you.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

164lbs. and my gf's is 329lbs. and growing....both of us. Her love of all things food related and eating inspires me


----------



## docilej

6'/165lbs. Not sure if the women of this site would be down to that...or if they were with someone of my "stature" they would be trying to fatten me up


----------



## landshark

docilej said:


> 6'/165lbs. Not sure if the women of this site would be down to that...or if they were with someone of my "stature" they would be trying to fatten me up



YMMV. Some of the women here are FFAs so you may have less appeal to them. Some are BBW/SSBBWs who like lean, fit guys. I’m like you just not as tall. 5’7 and 164 so pretty light framed. I think it’s important to remember that none of us are universally appealing to everyone.


----------



## Billl

285 and growing.


----------



## Barrett

330.
My workplace has been shut-down for the last week, and I feel like a balloon.
My belly circumference has swelled beyond the confines of my tape measure, as well. I can't get the ends to meet.

A sumo club sounds awesome. I have a 2nd kyu brown belt in karate, but I think I'm better suited to sumo these days.
And they have the best diet regimen on the planet! :hungry:


----------



## Shotha

I'm blowing up like a balloon, too, and my belly is finding it harder and harder to fit into my shirts and pants. As clothing stores can't open, because they're not considered to be essential businesses here, I'm wondering if I'm going to end up like one of the men on board the ship in the story Guinea Pigs, illustrated by Warren Davis. An experimental growth hormone was introduced into the water on the ship. All the men blew up to over 700 lb and their clothes would no longer fit. So, they had to go about their duties naked. Perhaps it wouldn't be that bad but I still wonder what I'll be wearing at the end of the lockdown.


----------



## Barrett

Yup. Buttoning my work pants had already become an Olympic-level event prior to these last nine pounds and 2+ inches on my belly.
I would love to work naked, except for the fact I work in a foundry. Naked is not compatible with molten metal.


----------



## alk27alk27

Because I’m an essential worker and running around my store telling people “no we don’t have toilet paper” I’ve unfortunately lost 10 pounds and am down to 165.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

I’ve been working from home for 3 weeks and for the foreseeable future.Been gaining like crazy and this morning at 332.Hubby likes,I don’t mind too much,just want to stay mobile.This is the biggest I’ve ever been.


----------



## landshark

I’ve stayed under 165 despite not working out or training as hard. I get creative with workouts and any day I can I go kayaking. I also am watching intake so I maintain the level that’s right for me.


----------



## Shotha

alk27alk27 said:


> Because I’m an essential worker and running around my store telling people “no we don’t have toilet paper” I’ve unfortunately lost 10 pounds and am down to 165.



Cheer up. It will probably all go back on and more besides, when the COVID-19 crisis finishes.


----------



## landshark

Ok Dims family! You wanted it you got it! This morning I weighed a whopping 167! But enjoy it while it lasts because I also scored all this workout equipment today too!


----------



## Tad

About 230. I briefly hit 233 in the first part of March, my personal all time high, and then thought I was about to start biking to work every day to take it down to a point where my clothes don't hate me. Without all the biking ... clothes and I are still barely getting along.


----------



## landshark

I’m back down to 165. Sorry guys, I understand if you wish to place me in Dims probation. If it makes you feel any better I was FaceTiming w my wife and she mentioned she’s gaining.


----------



## op user

happily_married said:


> I’m back down to 165. Sorry guys, I understand if you wish to place me in Dims probation. If it makes you feel any better I was FaceTiming w my wife and she mentioned she’s gaining.



Congratulations on your couple's weight mobility. Always good to have/make your wife happy and her choosing to gain.


----------



## landshark

op user said:


> Congratulations on your couple's weight mobility. Always good to have/make your wife happy and her choosing to gain.



oh, she’s not happy about it.  she’s just struggling during quarantine.


----------



## op user

At least she knows you are here for her - I guess all people need /want to have a person who cares about them. 

I am thinking about starting a thread on quarantine without fast internet, cheap unlimited calls and internet shopping .


----------



## Tempere

I’m 165...was 170, but been stressed lately so I’ve lost weight.


----------



## JackCivelli

325 as of last Friday. Biggest I’ve ever been in my life.


----------



## Barrett

JackCivelli said:


> 325 as of last Friday. Biggest I’ve ever been in my life.



I thought you outweighed me by at least 30 pounds judging by the pic you posted, but I've actually got you by 8.
I was 333 this morning.


----------



## landshark

I’m 165. As usual.


----------



## Barrett

Ooph. 342.
I think I went a little overboard in the past few days.
Careful kids; extreme stress-eating will make you fat.


----------



## JackCivelli

I simultaneously love and hate gaining when I don’t have a feeder. I enjoy gaining very much, but now that I know what it’s like to have a feeder I very much prefer gaining for someone with their encouragement rather than just gaining on my own.

But whether I like it or not, I gained 9 lbs this week just trying to maintain and live life lol

334 today


----------



## landshark

@JackCivelli 

I think a lot of people are gaining without help right now! Stay strong, my friend!


----------



## TwoSwords

Barrett said:


> Ooph. 342.
> I think I went a little overboard in the past few days.
> Careful kids; extreme stress-eating will make you fat.



Wow. Wish I had that kind of success.


----------



## CreamNectar

Went from around 200 when lockdown began to 220 this morning. I don't know if I'm proud or scared


----------



## Tad

CreamNectar said:


> Went from around 200 when lockdown began to 220 this morning. I don't know if I'm proud or scared



You can be both at once! (I know that combination well, feeling it every time I've let myself gain). Also: welcome to posting at Dimensions! Why not go over to one of the introductions threads next and tell us a bit about you?

Personally, currently I'm stewing in the relieved/disappointed/excited/worried feelings of having my weight hold steady at my heaviest (still sitting 230-231 on the scale, for all that my jeans and shorts feel tighter than ever). Relieved that it isn't going up when I've been trying to hold it in check, disappointed that it hasn't gone up anyway, excited because I could so easily soon set new personal highs, worried because it also isn't going down and I'm not sure I have the discipline right now to drive it down to a more comfortable size.


----------



## GrowingBoy

Weighed in at 257 pounds this morning. Was 227 at the start of quarantine. Oops....


----------



## Tad

GrowingBoy said:


> Weighed in at 257 pounds this morning. Was 227 at the start of quarantine. Oops....


Living up to your user name!


----------



## Barbsjw

Great line @Tad


----------



## Shotha

I found out yesterday evening that my winter shirts don't fit anymore. Such a bitter-sweet discovery!


----------



## Barbsjw

I'm 260 (13 weeks pregnant)


----------



## Myfeederdream

210 lbs


----------



## RVGleason

239 lbs.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Progress me 173.6, gf 335


----------



## Barrett

I bought a new mechanical scale last month (like the kind they use in doctors' offices), since I got too big for my regular digital one.

I haven't weighed my self since a couple of days after that; the day it showed me at 354.
I'm consciously trying to keep my appetite under control so I don't gain much more. I haven't yet adapted to the 80+ pounds I've gained since Christmas, so life has been a little awkward, lately.
I don't think I've exceeded 360 yet.


----------



## landshark

158.


----------



## Fatcules71

227.8


----------



## Van

I'm really not sure what my weight is. The last time I weighed myself was months ago. My weight was 217. I'm not sure how accurate that was given that I was wearing clothes and boots.


----------



## Barrett

360.
Still gaining weight, although, I have been actively restraining myself. (no wild 4-pint ice cream binges for the last couple of weeks, etc.)
I have no doubt that I'd be over 400 without that restraint.
Just talking about it makes me hungry, though.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Van said:


> I'm really not sure what my weight is. The last time I weighed myself was months ago. My weight was 217. I'm not sure how accurate that was given that I was wearing clothes and boots.


Can you still fit that outfit? Or is it snug?


----------



## Van

My clothes are lose lol


----------



## loopytheone

197 lbs. It's weird, I've lost weight since going vegan but definitely not size. Which is odd because I've been working out still, as much as I can. 

...one the one hand, I'm glad to be under 200 again. On the other hand, I feel like I need to build more muscle and eat more and get my weight back up. I don't understand why knowing I've lost weight makes me want to gain it back, hah.


----------



## mathfa

145 lbs here. Which at 6'3" makes me rather slim, despite my best efforts.

I ate like a total pig at college last winter, 4-6 large meals a day, and ended up losing 2 pounds. *_*

I'm starting to believe the idea of a set point weight!


----------



## Tempere

mathfa said:


> 145 lbs here. Which at 6'3" makes me rather slim, despite my best efforts.
> 
> I ate like a total pig at college last winter, 4-6 large meals a day, and ended up losing 2 pounds. *_*
> 
> I'm starting to believe the idea of a set point weight!



totally understand this struggle despite being a few inches shorter and 21 lbs heavier


----------



## Van

222.4 at the Dr. Office. Again with uniform and boots. I don't feel much of a difference in my clothes. They are still loose lol


----------



## Phaddy

So I went to the doctor yesterday for my annual check up. I weighed in at 287, which is not much more than I was last year, but a couple of pounds heavier. Also, with the more sedentary life style imposed by CoVid, I suspect that my muscle to fat ratio has shifted a bit in favor of the latter. My belly is definitely bigger. The doctor was pleasant, but pointed out that at 287 and 6 feet tall, I was only 0.1 pounds under being morbidly obese as defined by BMI. He suggested that I take this seriously and do something to lower my BMI. I thought hard about it all afternoon and finally made the commitment. I changed my height to 7'-6", which meant that I was no longer even overweight, let alone tittering towards morbid obesity. My wife was away for the evening taking care of her mom, so dinner was my responsibility. I had six hot dogs on rolls with toppings, a pound of pasta salad, and then a pint of vanilla chocolate chip Haagan Daz ice cream for dessert. I haven't binged like that in a long time. I felt totally bloated going to bed. But as surprising as it often is after a meal like that the night before, I woke up to belly growls suggesting that my stomach was empty and hungry. I immediately thought of that line at the end of Tora, Tora, Tora: " I fear that we have only awakened a sleeping giant."


----------



## collared Princess

460 and holding no matter what I do


----------



## Orchid

Lost 4.9 kg / 10.8 lbs water weight in a few days. Fit my shoes to go to hospital, last week checkup HF. Had a week of heatwave 35C/95F and my indoors is 29.5C no A/C just a ventilator and aircooler.With the heart failure lost my appetite again.....and I have to take my Rx cardiac meds with food or get bad nausea.


----------



## kilo riley

400 pounds. 

When I first joined this community sometime around the year 2000 I was only 180 lbs


----------



## landshark

I’m 153 right now. A little lighter than I should be. Going through some life changes. I’ll get back to my fighting weight soon enough though!


----------



## loopytheone

I mean, if you need inspiration for gaining weight you're definitely in the right place here!


----------



## landshark

loopytheone said:


> I mean, if you need inspiration for gaining weight you're definitely in the right place here!



Okay so I have tried to eat a little better and havehit the weights again. I’ve stopped the weight loss and am back up to 155. I was down to 151 or so before I snapped out of it. Trying to bulk back up to about 160, maybe a little higher but not more than 165.

Still tiny by Dims standards but that’s about right for me.


----------



## biggirlluvher

As of this morning, 257lbs.


----------



## Barbsjw

I'm halfway pregnant and I've hit 275 lbs. Roger hit 400! (We're both the heaviest we've ever been)


----------



## Tad

235 lbs, which is not a big number around here, but it is my heaviest (and at 5'8" and not not a particularly heavy build, I think I'm looking pretty legitimately fat).


----------



## Barrett

366. My heaviest (so far; it's still on an upward trajectory).


----------



## CosmicSquid

Thought I might as well post here, I'm at 165 currently and actively trying to gain. Basically just chubby atm but looking to get bigger!


----------



## Tempere

I’m checking in at 168 towards 169. Maybe gained that 3rd pound in a month.


----------



## khrestel

246 lbs *blush*


----------



## Tad

khrestel said:


> 246 lbs *blush*



Khrestel, I'm wondering how you are feeling about your re-gain? I remember you losing a lot of weight (grudgingly) because of health issues, but I remember how you loved being fat. Obviously I'm hoping you are happy and healthy and will encourage and congratulate you on whatever you are trying to do -- but I don't know if this gain is deliberate or welcome?


----------



## MattB

242.2. Not my highest.


----------



## tiny

i am soo little 
my tall is 22 inches 
i weight 5 lbs


----------



## khrestel

Tad said:


> Khrestel, I'm wondering how you are feeling about your re-gain? I remember you losing a lot of weight (grudgingly) because of health issues, but I remember how you loved being fat. Obviously I'm hoping you are happy and healthy and will encourage and congratulate you on whatever you are trying to do -- but I don't know if this gain is deliberate or welcome?



Obviously, this is a really, really hard question to answer. I feel deeply ashamed whenever I need to meet family, co-workers and friends who all thought I was doing so well and was finally on my way to some unknown wonderland of normality.

I've had to confront my closet once again and decide how to cope with too small clothes. My mother is the size I was last year (not my smallest) so it's natural to replace her too big clothes with them but the dissappointment in her eyes is hard to confront. Not to mention her suggestions of WLS.

Sexually, I feel more content than in a very long time. In general, my body doesn't hurt all the time anymore from exhaustion, my body temperature has normalized and even my dancing has improved (minus the added jiggling). It's easier to find balance when you feel more at peace in your body.


----------



## kinkykitten

5ft5.5 and around 100-90lbs


----------



## Tad

khrestel said:


> Obviously, this is a really, really hard question to answer. I feel deeply ashamed whenever I need to meet family, co-workers and friends who all thought I was doing so well and was finally on my way to some unknown wonderland of normality.
> 
> I've had to confront my closet once again and decide how to cope with too small clothes. My mother is the size I was last year (not my smallest) so it's natural to replace her too big clothes with them but the dissappointment in her eyes is hard to confront. Not to mention her suggestions of WLS.
> 
> Sexually, I feel more content than in a very long time. In general, my body doesn't hurt all the time anymore from exhaustion, my body temperature has normalized and even my dancing has improved (minus the added jiggling). It's easier to find balance when you feel more at peace in your body.



It sounds like your body wasn't doing well at its thinnest, and you are at a more sustainable place now. Sorry for all the societal stuff that comes with it  Wishing you all the best in whatever comes next.


----------



## jakemcduck

Hovering just over 260 atm.


----------



## lustforlard

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


As of a couple days ago I was already up to 350 pounds


----------



## Retrofeeder

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


I'm 266


OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


266 and growing


----------



## jonj287

Down to 280lbs....


----------



## Lear

Back up to 380


----------



## sowhat

Up to 244.


----------



## jonj287

309lbs....most ive ever weighed. Pretty suprised and exciting at the same time...


----------



## SSBHM

sowhat said:


> Up to 244.


congrats on weight
are you really that short?
you need someone to take your picture for you - lower the camera a bit, lol
cute pic, really, neat idea to peak over the frame of the pic


----------



## SSBHM

ok, so on my roller coaster again. was very big, then lost weight, now back up again to about 322. 

is it the cooler weather? the holidays approaching? or just more lingering covid? 

i can tell I'm gaining, and inclined to want to too. anyone else?


----------



## jonj287

SSBHM said:


> ok, so on my roller coaster again. was very big, then lost weight, now back up again to about 322.
> 
> is it the cooler weather? the holidays approaching? or just more lingering covid?
> 
> i can tell I'm gaining, and inclined to want to too. anyone else?



I'm with you there...tis the season to add the winter weight...


----------



## AmyJo1976

Around 430 as of this morning. That's about a 20 pound gain during this pandemic  Kind of surprised actually, it doesn't feel like that much lol!


----------



## jonj287

Im with you there..i feel like I didnt gained much either over the past months


----------



## BigElectricKat

Still holding steady at 223!


----------



## Dayeme35

218


----------



## Barrett

Dropped a little; hovering around 360.
I haven't had the extra money recently to fully indulge my appetite.


----------



## Tad

AmyJo1976 said:


> Around 430 as of this morning. That's about a 20 pound gain during this pandemic  Kind of surprised actually, it doesn't feel like that much lol!


Not apropros of this comment, but this is the first I recall seeing this profile pic, and I wanted to say how fantastic it is!


----------



## BigElectricKat

I weighed myself this morning and I was only (?) 220!!!!


----------



## Tempere

Hanging at 170, but I have a feeling it’ll be more soon as I’ve been ravenous from my new meds


----------



## Sonic Purity

Tad said:


> Not apropros of this comment, but this is the first I recall seeing this profile pic, and I wanted to say how fantastic it is!



I have yet to see a pic of Amy Jo that’s not at or very near fantastic. She remains one of a number of member pillars that makes it worthwhile for me to participate here.

(Not holding my breath waiting for an “eh” or below Amy Jo pic)

Me: 175 pounds/79 kg at formerly 6'0"/183 cm and now apparently less than that. Lifetime high for me, or close, and given my history, close to amazing. Was hard servo-locked at 150 lbs. from high school until nearly 40 when prednisone gave me muscle rather than fat (?!?) and my setpoint notched to about 155.


----------



## landshark

155. Trying to bulk back up. I’ve been unsettled and in limbo all year for a lot of reasons. Hopefully find some traction again soon and get back above 160.


----------



## SSBHM

Up to 334 after losing for awhile. Feels good to be gaining again. Love the feeling of overeating.


----------



## voluptuouslover

Up to 258 lbs. as of yesterday! I am intentionally gaining again trying for 280 lbs. and then who knows ...... 300 lbs. would be a big accomplishment. I will have to see.

anyone know how much differentI may look from 258 lbs. to 280 lbs. will it be very noticeable? I tend to gain in my big Gut mostly....especially with stuffing all the time.


----------



## TimTim

Closing in on 330


----------



## SSBHM

I'm in gainer mode, up to 349.4 this morning! I think that's up 22lbs over the past 4 weeks. It's hard to eat all the time, but I'm doing pretty good at it.


----------



## AmyJo1976

BigElectricKat said:


> I weighed myself this morning and I was only (?) 220!!!!


Maybe you should have an extra helping?  lol!


----------



## BigElectricKat

AmyJo1976 said:


> Maybe you should have an extra helping?  lol!


Ummm... nope. That's going in the right direction (finally).


----------



## 600Bill

I am currently traveling so not sure on the exact weight. I know over the last week I have been eating quite a bit so I have likely reversed my losing weight trend. I had my weight Dow to 320 and then a knee replacement and some other challenges led to my being in gain mode, which I love.


----------



## uzumaki

404


----------



## Barbsjw

uzumaki said:


> 404



Is that an error?


----------



## Sonic Purity

Barbsjw said:


> Is that an error?


Yes, after having some removed during surgery:

404 Fat Not Found

or maybe that’s how FAs error out at the end of a BBP-free dating event? (P = Person)


----------



## FAinPA

I'm 306#s. First time above 290 which was like 15yrs ago. Then was 265-285 until 2020 happened. The weight gain is the silver lining in the year


----------



## Van

I weighed 223 at the doctor's office. I have maintained the same weight since the summer, however my clothes still fit the same. The results from my blood work were good. My blood pressure is good too. I'm thankful to be in good health. I want to keep it that way.


----------



## degek2001

AmyJo1976 said:


> Around 430 as of this morning. That's about a 20 pound gain during this pandemic  Kind of surprised actually, it doesn't feel like that much lol!


Congratulations. I am curious about your weight now


----------



## SSBHM

AmyJo1976 said:


> Around 430 as of this morning. That's about a 20 pound gain during this pandemic  Kind of surprised actually, it doesn't feel like that much lol!


oh come on, can't you give us just a peek of what 430 looks like on you? please? 20lbs isn't really that much. Fully stuffed I've come in at 370.2, but the pandemic is young, I think, and the holidays are ahead!


----------



## Barbsjw

As of Friday I'm 31 weeks pregnant and am OFFICIALLY 3-bills.


----------



## Tank

Barbsjw said:


> As of Friday I'm 31 weeks pregnant and am OFFICIALLY 3-bills.


Why don't you post pics?


----------



## Barbsjw

Not techie enough.


----------



## Tank

Barbsjw said:


> Not techie enough.


Yeah, yeah, yeah .. excuses! Lol


----------



## Barbsjw

I'm 38 weeks pregnant and weighed in 312 yesterday.


----------



## 600Bill

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


355


----------



## MattB

259, and locked down again. 



MattB said:


> 242.2. Not my highest.


----------



## Kenkool

I’m finally at 250


----------



## Barbsjw

@Kenkool that was my prepregnancy weight.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Barbsjw said:


> I'm 38 weeks pregnant and weighed in 312 yesterday.


about that time!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I'm fluctuating between 164 to 169 right now. Trying to maintain what I have and considering starting back on my wg shakes, cause adding heavy cream to my coffee, glasses of whole milk, mashed potatoes and any cream based soups I eat ain't cutting it


----------



## JackCivelli

441 lbs


----------



## Barrett

JackCivelli said:


> 441 lbs


Damn, dude.
Mel's been busy, hasn't she?

And what did you weight this time last year?


----------



## SSBHM

JackCivelli said:


> 441 lbs


Got me beat for now. 404 this morning! 
But Mel probably helps you a lot!


----------



## JackCivelli

SSBHM said:


> Got me beat for now. 404 this morning!
> But Mel probably helps you a lot!


She does! She’s gotten me over two plateaus so far that I probably never would have gotten over myself.


----------



## JackCivelli

Barrett said:


> Damn, dude.
> Mel's been busy, hasn't she?
> 
> And what did you weight this time last year?


Oh man, I’m not even sure. Somewhere around 375 I think.

And yes, Mel has been instrumental in my gain. Time will tell what happens now that she moved in with me.


----------



## Mel KM

JackCivelli said:


> Oh man, I’m not even sure. Somewhere around 375 I think.
> 
> And yes, Mel has been instrumental in my gain. Time will tell what happens now that she moved in with me.


You’re going to need a forklift to get out of bed. That’s what’s going to happen.


----------



## Barrett

JackCivelli said:


> Oh man, I’m not even sure. Somewhere around 375 I think.
> 
> And yes, Mel has been instrumental in my gain. Time will tell what happens now that she moved in with me.


Nah, you were lighter than that. You were a smidge lighter than me when you first got here (in March?), then you barreled past me when we were in our 330s.
My highest was around 375 (October), but I didn't have the income to sustain the calories, so I've lost a bit since then.


----------



## SSBHM

Mel KM said:


> You’re going to need a forklift to get out of bed. That’s what’s going to happen.


Sounds like you have a plan! lol


----------



## SSBHM

JackCivelli said:


> Oh man, I’m not even sure. Somewhere around 375 I think.
> 
> And yes, Mel has been instrumental in my gain. Time will tell what happens now that she moved in with me.


I think she has 550 in her sights for you. Bon appetite!


----------



## RVGleason

SSBHM said:


> I think she has 550 in her sights for you. Bon appetite!



I’m sure she has a goal in mind!


----------



## Monster

253


----------



## JackCivelli

Barrett said:


> Nah, you were lighter than that. You were a smidge lighter than me when you first got here (in March?), then you barreled past me when we were in our 330s.
> My highest was around 375 (October), but I didn't have the income to sustain the calories, so I've lost a bit since then.


Oh yeah I remember that. Wow, so about 100 lbs in a year... damn


----------



## Barrett

JackCivelli said:


> Oh yeah I remember that. Wow, so about 100 lbs in a year... damn


We're both in that realm.
Except you're around 140 in a year to my 103.

Check it out. (link)


----------



## Mel KM

Barrett said:


> We're both in that realm.
> Except you're around 140 in a year to my 103.
> 
> Check it out. (link)


Omg... that is amazing

Barrett do you have pics of your progress?


----------



## Barrett

Mel KM said:


> Omg... that is amazing
> 
> Barrett do you have pics of your progress?


Most of my pics, which are scattered about the forums (and 2 in 'Media'), are stand-alone.
I only have one that displays any kind of comparison/progress:


Spoiler



300 lbs. (left) vs ~360


----------



## Barbsjw

At Dr. Donovan's office yesterday, I was 320 I'm 39 weeks pregnant


----------



## JackCivelli

Barbsjw said:


> At Dr. Donovan's office yesterday, I was 320 I'm 39 weeks pregnant


Wow! Almost there! Good luck to you!!


----------



## AuntHen

Chubby x blubber + 3.14


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> Chubby x blubber + 3.14


can you translate that please? maybe rephrase into a quadratic equation to further detail. 

if I'm guessing you, maybe 240, if you're 5-6 or taller?


----------



## khrestel

Hopped on a scale after a long avoidance. 260 lbs .


----------



## Barbsjw

Because someone asked in another thread, I jumped on today:

303 (3 days postpartum)


----------



## SSBHM

Barbsjw said:


> Because someone asked in another thread, I jumped on today:
> 
> 303 (3 days postpartum)



Congrats! I like it that you kept your figure too during pregnancy. (I love the BBWs)


----------



## Barbsjw

2 weeks postpartum and I'm 292. (I'm top-heavy ATM)


----------



## da3ley

367lbs


----------



## Barrett

353


----------



## xpulley

220! Considering I was 205 Jan 1st, I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## Orchid

Lost a dress size, been having weird dizzy spells, lost even more of my less appetite I had.


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> Chubby x blubber + 3.14


I didn't know you were so flirtatious! That equation sounds like music to my ears. lol


----------



## SSBHM

Orchid said:


> Lost a dress size, been having weird dizzy spells, lost even more of my less appetite I had.


yikes, that doesn't sound good. more protein maybe? less carbs. or perhaps more carbs too?


----------



## Tad

Orchid said:


> Lost a dress size, been having weird dizzy spells, lost even more of my less appetite I had.


That doesn't sound good. Have you been able to talk to a medical professional about this?


----------



## tiny

tiny said:


> i am soo little
> my tall is 22 inches
> i weight 5 lbs


now i weight 4 lbs and 2 oz


----------



## Barbsjw

6 weeks postpartum and I'm MORE top heavy! At Dr. Donovan's office, I was 305


----------



## Barbsjw

Roger went to the doctor the other day. He weighed in at 420, saying "that's NOT the reason."


----------



## luckyfa

69,7 kg/154 lbs


----------



## Barbsjw

Roger and I happen to weigh ourselves recently:

Me: 314 (I LOVE pie). 
Roger: 427 (he's NOT that big a car guy)


----------



## luckyfa

Barbsjw said:


> 6 weeks postpartum and I'm MORE top heavy! At Dr. Donovan's office, I was 305


Congratulations to your baby! I‘m just curious, did you gain or lose weight during your pregnancy? I am asking because my wife effectively lost weight during her pregnancies. Her doctor matter-of-factly advised her not to gain weight during her pregnancies without ever being judgemental or moralistic. She got pregnant for the first time at 285 lbs and post-partum she weighed just 260 lbs. The second time, the same story: 275 lbs vs. 255 lbs. She gave birth to beautiful and healthy children. Post-partum, she didn‘t gain much. It took her 9 years to get to those 285 lbs again.


----------



## luckyfa

Barbsjw said:


> Roger and I happen to weigh ourselves recently:
> 
> Me: 314 (I LOVE pie).
> Roger: 427 (he's NOT that big a car guy)


You‘re gaining so nicely, congratulations!


----------



## Barbsjw

I gained 70 lbs during pregnancy (250 to 320)


----------



## luckyfa

Barbsjw said:


> I gained 70 lbs during pregnancy (250 to 320)


Thanks for your openness! That’s great and now your weight gain seems to have picked up momentum again


----------



## Tad

240 pounds this morning, which is definitely my heaviest ever.


----------



## BigNia

184 pounds as of this morning! I can't weight, (pun intended!) to get to 200 pounds.


----------



## Van

Still 220lbs..


----------



## degek2001

BigNia said:


> 184 pounds as of this morning! I can't weight, (pun intended!) to get to 200 pounds.


Waity weight


----------



## MattB

271.6


----------



## TheShannan

About 325. I'm 5'7ish. I've been steady at 300-310 for years but this Pandemic got me feelin some sort of way


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

200


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

BigNia said:


> 184 pounds as of this morning! I can't weight, (pun intended!) to get to 200 pounds.


We all look forward to you reaching 200#


----------



## Barbsjw

@TheShannan i was steadily 250 since college (10 years ago), until I got pregnant


----------



## TheShannan

Barbsjw said:


> @TheShannan i was steadily 250 since college (10 years ago), until I got pregnant


I guess my body is handling the gain well. I'm trying not to binge much for health reasons


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

TheShannan said:


> About 325. I'm 5'7ish. I've been steady at 300-310 for years but this Pandemic got me feelin some sort of way



I think the Pandemic added additional weight to most people and additional stress to everyone.


----------



## TheShannan

Hawaiianhealing said:


> I think the Pandemic added additional weight to most people and additional stress to everyone.


So true!


----------



## Barbsjw

I agree with you 2.


----------



## TheShannan

How is everyone tonight? I just baked cookies


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

What kind of cookies did you bake?


----------



## peregrine

I used to be 145 lbs, then I put on 55 lbs. I'm currently 200 lbs (41 inch waist), would like to get up to 215.


----------



## landshark

I’m 162. About where I always am.


----------



## Orchid

Scales either died or need new batteries.


----------



## AuntHen

TheShannan said:


> About 325. I'm 5'7ish. I've been steady at 300-310 for years but this Pandemic got me feelin some sort of way



You are so cute!


----------



## AmyJo1976

AuntHen said:


> You are so cute!


She really is, isn't she!


----------



## Monster

243 as of this morning


----------



## TheShannan

AuntHen said:


> You are so cute!


Awwww thank you!!!


----------



## TheShannan

Monster said:


> 243 as of this morning


How tall are you?


----------



## Monster

TheShannan said:


> How tall are you?


5'4" if I stand up real straight


----------



## willowmoon

Checking in at 205#, but I'd like to lose maybe 20 more for health reasons.


----------



## TheShannan

willowmoon said:


> Checking in at 205#, but I'd like to lose maybe 20 more for health reasons.


I think I have gained about 25 pounds since COVID I need to shed


----------



## Tank

TheShannan said:


> About 325. I'm 5'7ish. I've been steady at 300-310 for years but this Pandemic got me feelin some sort of way


Any more pics of yourself?


----------



## BigNia

Update for me > I'm 191 pounds now. Took me a about a month and a half to gain 7lbs. I had to buy a pair of size 40 inch jeans and can't wait to fill those out.
Edit - actually it was only 32 days. o_o


----------



## SSBHM

TheShannan said:


> How tall are you?


May we ask how round you are too? lol (just kidding!)


----------



## SSBHM

TheShannan said:


> I think I have gained about 25 pounds since COVID I need to shed


Don't do it! it's added protection. Reserve fuel. You must have gained it because you need it. Bet it looks good too!


----------



## SSBHM

TheShannan said:


> So true!


Well staying home much, much more also made the proximity to food, not to mention taking some solace from food, and just enjoying feeling full more often, and heck not having to wear tight clothes, and well, I enjoyed cooking and baking more too... and...


----------



## BigNia

Update for me: I'm 192lbs now


----------



## 600Bill

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


360


----------



## kilo riley

414 lbs. Down about 40 lbs. Back to pre-pandemic weight


----------



## Tank

Currently


TheShannan said:


> About 325. I'm 5'7ish. I've been steady at 300-310 for years but this Pandemic got me feelin some sort of way


Very pretty young lady
You look less than you think. Unless you have a lot of bottom weight


----------



## Tank

405 last checked. Of course I got a hair cut after that so...


----------



## Tank

Tank said:


> 405 last checked. Of course I got a hair cut after that so...


Then I'm on the verge of loosing 227 lbs. Getting divorced! Lol


----------



## Ilegalpat

I stayed between 175 and 180.


----------



## Blackspots

I managed to get to 200lbs, but my weight is currently about 194, but then summer came, and with it being hot (and the type of job I have) makes it hard to gain. Its so much easier to do during the cool and cold days of the fall, winter and spring. Once it cools off, I want to get to about 210-215 (I gain during the cool months, gaining about 20-30lbs - of course, I might lose 5-10lbs during the hot months). Its taken me 7 years to go from 150-ish to 195.

My ultimate goal is to get to around 400-500lbs.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Hawaiianhealing said:


> What kind of cookies did you bake?


All kinds, both traditional and non traditional or my own recipes. If I don't already make what you like, I'll find away to make what you do like.


----------



## kittyd7015

what wud u guess mine was?


----------



## Tank

kittyd7015 said:


> what wud u guess mine was?


420


----------



## aviators13

I just hit 360lbs after a long week of snacking.


----------



## nsandru

205 lbs, 47" belly measurement


----------



## TheShannan

I've lost weight from having to be more active at my job so I'm under 300 now


----------



## TheShannan

Tank said:


> Then I'm on the verge of loosing 227 lbs. Getting divorced! Lol


That's always a weight loss appreciated


----------



## BirKZ

I am 265lbs, 5’8” male.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I'm up to 225 lbs! Must be all those steaks I'm grilling on the weekends.


----------



## AuntHen

Around 320 give or take a few. ⚖
I think this is my set point and what I am most happy at.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

275 more or less. I have pretty much stayed the same lately. so I can continue wearing my size 52 waist shorts.


----------



## Van

228


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

241 at 5'9


----------



## Shotha

359 lb.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

142 KILOgrams


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Famouslastwords said:


> I just got weighed today. It's official I am 390.6 pounds.


I love to have a 390 lb girl lay on top of me.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> All kinds, both traditional and non traditional or my own recipes. If I don't already make what you like, I'll find away to make what you do like.


Getting ready to try a new recipe I thought up. Peanut Butter Overload Cookies- with pb chips and pb M&M's.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

nsandru said:


> 205 lbs, 47" belly measurement


I remember being under 50 inches. The inches just keep coming.


----------



## Shotha

163kg, 359lb.
52" waist, 67" belly.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I've gotten up to 230 lbs! It must be stress/depression eating. Hopefully that goes away soon.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Shotha said:


> 163kg, 359lb.
> 52" waist, 67" belly.


Confused Waist and separate Belly Measurement. Are they not the same thing?


----------



## Shotha

NZ Mountain Man said:


> Confused Waist and separate Belly Measurement. Are they not the same thing?



No, they're not the same. You waist is what your pants/belt goes round; your belly is what bulges over the top of your pants/belt. Not everyone makes this distinction but most gainers do.


----------



## 600Bill

390 and gaining


----------



## Poet

176 lbs


----------



## kinkykitten

90lbs


----------



## Roundy

350 and gaining


----------



## Roundy

Roundy said:


> 350 and gaining


Thanks really happy to be committed to this


----------



## Roundy

Roundy said:


> Thanks really happy to be committed to this


Very exciting setting goals n hitting them.


----------



## Roundy

Roundy said:


> Very exciting setting goals n hitting them.


Really pushed it hard with extra everything today at every meal 
I feel pretty stretched n ready for bed


----------



## Roundy

Roundy said:


> Really pushed it hard with extra everything today at every meal
> I feel pretty stretched n ready for bed


Sorry wrong board 
I’m new at this but really enjoying it 
Thanks


----------



## Carly36

248lb


----------



## Carly36

248lb still eating , still gainjng, still working.


----------



## Getting So PLUMP

As I've chosen to 'let myself go' (just Love that phrase!) my 5'2" bod had bulged to 197#. For 2 months I was down with a yucky illness(non-weight related) and I wasted away to 172. All better now and for the first time I am actively eating to get FAT so I guess I am a feedee? I am feeling erotic pleasure as the pounds pile on and I am all the way back up to 199 lbs today. I wonder if others feel sexually aroused by eating fattening foods and adding layers of new soft fat flesh? Or maybe I'm just odd?


----------



## Shotha

Getting So PLUMP said:


> As I've chosen to 'let myself go' (just Love that phrase!) my 5'2" bod had bulged to 197#. For 2 months I was down with a yucky illness(non-weight related) and I wasted away to 172. All better now and for the first time I am actively eating to get FAT so I guess I am a feedee? I am feeling erotic pleasure as the pounds pile on and I am all the way back up to 199 lbs today. I wonder if others feel sexually aroused by eating fattening foods and adding layers of new soft fat flesh? Or maybe I'm just odd?



I enjoy getting fatter. It's an erotic pleasure for me. I also enjoy eating but it's not an erotic pleasure for me. So, I identify as a gainer. We're all different.


----------



## Retrofeeder

288. Finally reached passed my 270 milestone. It always kept me back


----------



## tracii 4591

Last I checked 350 ish.
Seems amazing that when I first joined the forum I was just in the 180s and thought I was sooo fat.


----------



## Panzito

Around 260 pounds currently, I've gained a lot since I've been here and I love it


----------



## Tad

Tad said:


> 240 pounds this morning, which is definitely my heaviest ever.



And now I re-arranged the numbers, and am 204 pounds, the lightest I've been since 1995 :-/ Hopefully have bottomed out.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

296 and I'm so damn happy about after drifting up to 314 back in July


----------



## tracii 4591

I'm happy for you Greenie ! 
Kind of surprised I didn't gain much during the holidays this time.


----------



## JackCivelli

410 lbs as of today. Finally gaining a little back after the big loss


----------



## Tank

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 296 and I'm so damn happy about after drifting up to 314 back in July


You're still beautiful


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tank said:


> You're still beautiful


Thank you


----------



## TiedUpTopanga

220 and growing


----------



## loopytheone

213 last time I checked~ Been trying to get back down to 200 because I never gave my body permission to get fatter and I don't like not being in control of things, hah. So far my exercising and healthier eating has resulted in losing 1 pound this month so that's an indication that my body is as stubborn as my mind. =p


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

My last weigh in was at 580 ish. Might be bigger now.


----------



## Mel KM

JackCivelli said:


> 410 lbs as of today. Finally gaining a little back after the big loss


410? You lost a lot!


----------



## JackCivelli

Mel KM said:


> 410? You lost a lot!


I know. I’m trying to gain it back but it’s harder on my own.


----------



## tracii 4591

Had a Dr appointment today and she said I was 364 which is higher than I expected.
I did indulge a bit during the holidays and have been snacking some so I guess that has caught up with me.
She asked if I was gaining on purpose again and I said no.
She is aware I was a gainer years ago.


----------



## SSBHM

tracii 4591 said:


> Had a Dr appointment today and she said I was 364 which is higher than I expected.
> I did indulge a bit during the holidays and have been snacking some so I guess that has caught up with me.
> She asked if I was gaining on purpose again and I said no.
> She is aware I was a gainer years ago.



If you feel good, maybe it's a good weight for you. Bet you look fantastic.


----------



## tracii 4591

I feel the same and not trying to gain kinda just happened.


----------



## Tank

tracii 4591 said:


> Had a Dr appointment today and she said I was 364 which is higher than I expected.
> I did indulge a bit during the holidays and have been snacking some so I guess that has caught up with me.
> She asked if I was gaining on purpose again and I said no.
> She is aware I was a gainer years ago.


You're still beautiful! Wish you lived closer to me!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Last time I weighed was August 2021 and I was 231 pounds. Will weigh soon...I'm sure it's a lot higher after a winter of ice cream 'n' cookies.


----------



## GROMOZANSKY

HI ALL,I HAVE 132 KG. I HAVE A LOT OF GAINING AND LOOSING ALL THE TIME. MY HIGHEST WAS 160 KG, AND 5 Y AGO I WAS ONLY 100 KG


----------



## Shotha

GROMOZANSKY said:


> HI ALL,I HAVE 132 KG. I HAVE A LOT OF GAINING AND LOOSING ALL THE TIME. MY HIGHEST WAS 160 KG, AND 5 Y AGO I WAS ONLY 100 KG



Nice name, Gromozansky!


----------



## GROMOZANSKY

Shotha said:


> Lepo ime, Gromozansky!
> [/KVOTA]
> TNX


----------



## Pluviophile

I am 145lbs. I gained 4 kg in last 2 years. The covid is making me eat more now. I'm hungry like all the time.


----------



## SSBHM

Pluviophile said:


> I am 145lbs. I gained 4 kg in last 2 years. The covid is making me eat more now. I'm hungry like all the time.



Sometimes once you get in the mood it's a lot of fun to see if you can achieve new max quantities and see how far you can push yourself. Just saying, gaining can be fun and erotic.


----------



## naughtystufferlover

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


241 before dinner and shake... 245 now


----------



## JackCivelli

naughtystufferlover said:


> 241 before dinner and shake... 245 now


4 lbs of food is impressive


----------



## JackCivelli

Slowly creeping back up the scale. Just hit 426 lbs on the scale this morning for the first time in over a year!


----------



## BHMINTX

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?



As of yesterday, I weighed 288 pounds. I restarted my journey on January 15th 2022 and was 264 pounds. So, I've gained 24 pounds in about 7 weeks!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Shocked (and pleased) to say that as of yesterday, I'm 258 and 1/2. Goodness...!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


Been hovering in the high 160's to mid 170's for a minute, need to break through this plateau soon.


----------



## MattB

270 while holding my gigantic phone, so probably less than that.


----------



## Tad

198 pounds, the first time since 1995 that my weight in pounds started with a 1. *sigh* Waiting to see how my latest blood work is and may start cautiously adding more carbs back into my diet, because this much loss is really disorienting.


----------



## Shotha

Tad said:


> 198 pounds, the first time since 1995 that my weight in pounds started with a 1. *sigh* Waiting to see how my latest blood work is and may start cautiously adding more carbs back into my diet, because this much loss is really disorienting.



That's how I felt, when I lost a lot of weight. I didn't feel like I was me anymore. It was disorientating, because I was used to working with a much bigger body.


----------



## Phatballoon

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


235…not enough


----------



## bellyman

This morning I was 259 lbs. lost 3 pounds cause I went to the gym yesterday. Gotta stay in shape while I gain. Want to keep strong to carry this fat well.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

262.


----------



## kilo riley

394. Under 400 for the first time since the pandemic. I hit 450 during lockdown


----------



## Poet

190lbs. This is the most that I have weighed. I went to scratch my belly and noticed that I was doing at an angle and scratching my under belly. First time experience.


----------



## Shotha

I'm not very interested in weight. I go by size, because what matters to me is how it looks and not what it weighs. Around Christmas (2021) I found myself to be growing out of my 6XL shirts and I have had to graduate to 7XL shirts. Here are a couple of photos, one with buttoned up shirt and one with unbuttoned shirt.


----------



## Orchid

Lost water weight yesterday with the diuretics so less 2.8 kg.

Weight is now 121 kg = 267 lbs.


----------



## tracii 4591

Recently my Mom said my face looked fatter and asked was I trying to gain weight again.
I said no of course then she said those jeans must have shrunk in the dryer right?
Busted.LOLOL


----------



## Shotha

I have to see the doctor on Tuesday. I'm going to try to stop him from telling me that I need to lose weight by wearing my FAT BOYS RULE badge.


----------



## stuffyou

tracii 4591 said:


> Recently my Mom said my face looked fatter and asked was I trying to gain weight again.
> I said no of course then she said those jeans must have shrunk in the dryer right?
> Busted.LOLOL


Hello traci


----------



## stuffyou

stuffyou said:


> Hello traci


Hello Traci
You might just want to start talking with a kind dominant caring feederman, so eventually you can be a full time feedee


----------



## tracii 4591

Naw I have been fatter and feederism is not something I am into.
For me at least but if people are in to it thats fine just not my thing.
I'm fat so its not a fantasy for me.


----------



## BHMINTX

295.
I was affected by a tornado here in Texas (car was totaled) and lost a few pounds because of all the stress and anxiety. But I gained it back and more.

I'll probably finally break through 300 in couple of weeks.


----------



## GordoNegro

Went for a checkup recently as I felt the house scale was off (XL-700 reading 372). 1st time being there, didn't know he only had a balance beam scale that I struggled to get on..then told it was 413 (-3) for clothing making it 410. Though seeing he wrote 399 on file. I was disappointed that he wouldn't refer me to where I can get a more accurate measurement saying he only needed to have an idea (claiming I would be discriminated against elsewhere but mentioned WLS roughly 3-5 times in this 1st appointment). I have an appointment set elsewhere though July was the earliest. Definitely look forward to this Summer.


----------



## BigElectricKat

So, I've been going to cardiac rehab faithfully (down to two times a week) and trying to eat a little better (can you believe I turned down Krispy Kreme donuts the other day!). They weigh me with clothes on at rehab so it's been somewhat discouraging; I may have dropped 4lbs by their scale. But I finally broke down and bought a scale for the house.

I weighed myself the other day and I was down to 219lbs! And I still have 5 weeks to go in rehab! 210lbs...Here I come!


----------



## tracii 4591

Good luck Kat.


----------



## Tad

We're pulling for you, Kat! (and some people might be wishing you could pass along those pounds to them)


----------



## BigElectricKat

Gladly! For the longest time when someone would say "I've lost weight", I would sadly proclaim that "I found it!"


----------



## Shotha

BigElectricKat said:


> So, I've been going to cardiac rehab faithfully (down to two times a week) and trying to eat a little better (can you believe I turned down Krispy Kreme donuts the other day!). They weigh me with clothes on at rehab so it's been somewhat discouraging; I may have dropped 4lbs by their scale. But I finally broke down and bought a scale for the house.
> 
> I weighed myself the other day and I was down to 219lbs! And I still have 5 weeks to go in rehab! 210lbs...Here I come!



Good luck with you're cardiac rehab, Kat.


----------



## Tank

I don't look at a scale anymore. Yep! I'm still fat!


----------



## loopytheone

206 when I checked recently. Down a bit from my highest, though still very much a good fat girl.


----------



## BHMINTX

300 as of this morning!

About damn time too. LOL. I think I should treat myself to an all-you-can-eat buffet!


----------



## DaJuiciestPeach

Was 548 last I checked. Still feel about the same


----------



## bellyman

This morning I was 295.2, after dinner I was 300.0. I thought for a bit I wasn't gonna make my goal which was 300. I felt so bad near that weight and lost down to 285 then I slowly gained back to 290. Was feeling much better about it this time. I had dinner twice I think I may have a third as I'm still hungry. Progress pictures to follow below. 
I was 259 lbs. on March 9th when I started intentionally gaining in the first picture. Same shirt in both pictures. Belly was somewhere around 47 inches at the start tonight it is 58 inches.


----------



## Shotha

bellyman said:


> View attachment 149730
> This morning I was 295.2, after dinner I was 300.0. I thought for a bit I wasn't gonna make my goal which was 300. I felt so bad near that weight and lost down to 285 then I slowly gained back to 290. Was feeling much better about it this time. I had dinner twice I think I may have a third as I'm still hungry. Progress pictures to follow below.
> I was 259 lbs. on March 9th when I started intentionally gaining in the first picture. Same shirt in both pictures. Belly was somewhere around 47 inches at the start tonight it is 58 inches. View attachment 149731
> View attachment 149736



It feels so good to pass the 300 pound mark. We should club together to make a film called *300*. Or has someone beaten us to it?


----------



## Shotha

Going up. Room for one more.


----------



## tracii 4591

I am having urges to start stuffing again, even tho I have gained around 30 lbs since last fall.
A weird feeling to get all of a sudden.
I really miss the super stuffed feeling I used to get from eating so much I couldn't move.


----------



## Tank

tracii 4591 said:


> I am having urges to start stuffing again, even tho I have gained around 30 lbs since last fall.
> A weird feeling to get all of a sudden.
> I really miss the super stuffed feeling I used to get from eating so much I couldn't move.


Wish u were closer! I'd love to help you on your journey, and be with u


----------



## SSBHM

tracii 4591 said:


> I am having urges to start stuffing again, even tho I have gained around 30 lbs since last fall.
> A weird feeling to get all of a sudden.
> I really miss the super stuffed feeling I used to get from eating so much I couldn't move.



I get it. Feeling super stuffed just feels so good. It's almost intoxicating.


----------



## Shotha

SSBHM said:


> I get it. Feeling super stuffed just feels so good. It's almost intoxicating.



I like getting super stuffed, because it makes my belly bigger. My shirts get tighter and slivers of bare belly peep out between the buttons. My belly gets in the way of things that I do a lot more. I just love the feeling of having a bigger belly and the feeling of it sticking out further in front of me, even though it must only me a fraction of an inch greater protuberance.


----------



## tracii 4591

I fell to the urge yesterday and ate sooo much food.
The rush was incredible being so swollen I could barely move.


----------



## SSBHM

tracii 4591 said:


> I fell to the urge yesterday and ate sooo much food.
> The rush was incredible being so swollen I could barely move.


Ok, so whatcha have? Details please. 

I fall into the urge often so I suppose telling most about my habits isn't that much of interest, but when you let loose and go crazy once in awhile, it's fun to share. So please do. (At least try to remember as much as you can. I know it can be hard to recall it all sometimes.)

Tracii if you ever need an eating partner, let me know. I'm a great cook and baker too! The perfect date to me would be an all-night feast, with music and movies too. Meals that range from breakfast to dinner and of course appetizers and snacks too!


----------



## tracii 4591

I ate all day basically grazed in between meals and what meals I had at home were leftovers so I did clean out the fridge LOL.
I went out for breakfast and ate at Cracker Barrel with my BF. Had one of the larger meals they offer I forget the name off hand.
We did a few things like shopping and washing his car.
At lunch we went to Dairy Queen and I had two double burgers, fries ,onion rings and a large Butterfinger Blizzard.
When dinner came around we went to the Asian buffet and I got embarrassed the 3rd time I went up to fill my plate so I had my BF go for me.
In total 5 trips to the buffet and had a piece of carmel cake, chocolate cake, some fruit and ice cream.
My BF was amazed at how much I ate for dinner because of what I had all during the day.
I was so bloated on the way home I had to let my belly out of my leggings.


----------



## luckyfa

tracii 4591 said:


> I ate all day basically grazed in between meals and what meals I had at home were leftovers so I did clean out the fridge LOL.
> I went out for breakfast and ate at Cracker Barrel with my BF. Had one of the larger meals they offer I forget the name off hand.
> We did a few things like shopping and washing his car.
> At lunch we went to Dairy Queen and I had two double burgers, fries ,onion rings and a large Butterfinger Blizzard.
> When dinner came around we went to the Asian buffet and I got embarrassed the 3rd time I went up to fill my plate so I had my BF go for me.
> In total 5 trips to the buffet and had a piece of carmel cake, chocolate cake, some fruit and ice cream.
> My BF was amazed at how much I ate for dinner because of what I had all during the day.
> I was so bloated on the way home I had to let my belly out of my leggings.


Sounds like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

bellyman said:


> View attachment 149730
> This morning I was 295.2, after dinner I was 300.0. I thought for a bit I wasn't gonna make my goal which was 300. I felt so bad near that weight and lost down to 285 then I slowly gained back to 290. Was feeling much better about it this time. I had dinner twice I think I may have a third as I'm still hungry. Progress pictures to follow below.
> I was 259 lbs. on March 9th when I started intentionally gaining in the first picture. Same shirt in both pictures. Belly was somewhere around 47 inches at the start tonight it is 58 inches. View attachment 149731
> View attachment 149736



wow! You look like me in the first pic at 259 lbs and i was 262 the last time I checked in early April. Can I ask how tall you are? I'm 5'7.


----------



## bellyman

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> wow! You look like me in the first pic at 259 lbs and i was 262 the last time I checked in early April. Can I ask how tall you are? I'm 5'7.



That's funny, Hehehehe. I am close to your height. I'm right at 6'0.


----------



## khrestel

khrestel said:


> Hopped on a scale after a long avoidance. 260 lbs .


 
Again, haven't really checked in a long time but I was intrigued last weekend just to find the same number. It's odd to be so stable, I don't recall being about the same weight for this long ever in my entire life.


----------



## BHMINTX

Hi all!

Sorry I haven't posted lately. I had met someone who I really liked and I enjoyed being with her. Unfortunately, something came up that was a deal breaker for me and I decided to go my own way. She was great to be with, but it was best that this happened now and not later.

Anyway....since my last posts, I had gained a few pounds then lost 7 and was down to 298 pounds. I kind of took a little break and just maintained for a while. Now back to 300 and back on my 5,000-6,000 calorie a day diet. 

My goal of 325 by Memorial Day obviously didn't happen. LOL. So, maybe by Labor Day I'll be 325-340 by then.

Hope everyone is doing well and....

Happy Independence Day to all my fellow Americans here today!


----------



## tracii 4591

Sorry your relationship didn't work out but yeah better now than later.


----------



## BHMINTX

Thanks Tracii. I appreciate that very much.


----------



## tracii 4591

You're welcome.
I have a tendency to snuggle a lot and I worry my BF thinks I 'm smothering him.
When we are together out somewhere I am on his arm getting as close as I can because having his fat and my fat touching is just a huge turn on for me.
I know I shouldn't do it so much.


----------



## BHMINTX

Well, he's a very lucky guy. It just sucks. I really liked her.


----------



## BHMINTX

On another note, I should probably get off my lazy ass and have somebody actually take a decent picture of me to post on my profile. LOL


----------



## tracii 4591

Well liking and actually being compatible sometimes doesn't work out.
Been there done that.


----------



## BHMINTX

True. I've done it before myself as well.


----------



## Carly36

245lbs

My goal 370lbs.

Carly. mwah.


----------



## tracii 4591

The urge to stuff myself silly has dissipated lately which is probably a good thing for my grocery bill.
My weight has stayed about the same tho'.
I have started doing mass gainer shakes like I used to do and mixing in heavy cream and ice cream.
I still get that enjoyable really full feeling which I adore.
My intent with the mass gainer shakes is to gain another 30 lbs or so.
It feels so crazy to actually want to gain weight again when I know how uncomfortable I was at my heaviest.
Should I actually do it?


----------



## Peter1948

I too enjoy like that enjoyable really full feeling.
And it also feels crazy for me to want to go all the way to 120 Kilograms again despite the disadvantages. It wasn’t uncomfortable for me (except for the chafing which was painful) but my friends and family were extremely worried about my health.
Like when I was at my heaviest I am enjoying an abundant supply of free food.
Great question “should I do it?”


----------



## tracii 4591

Peter that full feeling is so blissful and intoxicating isn't it?
My question was asked knowing people on this site would be all for it. LOLOL


----------



## Peter1948

tracii 4591 said:


> Peter that full feeling is so blissful and intoxicating isn't it?
> My question was asked knowing people on this site would be all for it. LOLOL


Blissful.
I worked up a good appetite by going for a swim at the beach this morning. It was a short vigorous swim as the water temperature is 10 degrees centigrade (52 Fahrenheit). 
I then really enjoyed eating all the food that I brought with me.
And that wonderful full feeling during the journey back home afterwards.


----------



## luckyfa

tracii 4591 said:


> Should I actually do it?



Yes, go for it!


----------



## SSBHM

tracii 4591 said:


> The urge to stuff myself silly has dissipated lately which is probably a good thing for my grocery bill.
> My weight has stayed about the same tho'.
> I have started doing mass gainer shakes like I used to do and mixing in heavy cream and ice cream.
> I still get that enjoyable really full feeling which I adore.
> My intent with the mass gainer shakes is to gain another 30 lbs or so.
> It feels so crazy to actually want to gain weight again when I know how uncomfortable I was at my heaviest.
> Should I actually do it?


Tracii, I get it. It just feels so good and it's sort of intoxicating emotionally. You're making me want to start trying to gain more too. I've never been over 415, so maybe it's time to see how 450 feels? What shakes do you use?


----------



## SSBHM

tracii 4591 said:


> The urge to stuff myself silly has dissipated lately which is probably a good thing for my grocery bill.
> My weight has stayed about the same tho'.
> I have started doing mass gainer shakes like I used to do and mixing in heavy cream and ice cream.
> I still get that enjoyable really full feeling which I adore.
> My intent with the mass gainer shakes is to gain another 30 lbs or so.
> It feels so crazy to actually want to gain weight again when I know how uncomfortable I was at my heaviest.
> Should I actually do it?


Race ya!


----------



## Tank

tracii 4591 said:


> The urge to stuff myself silly has dissipated lately which is probably a good thing for my grocery bill.
> My weight has stayed about the same tho'.
> I have started doing mass gainer shakes like I used to do and mixing in heavy cream and ice cream.
> I still get that enjoyable really full feeling which I adore.
> My intent with the mass gainer shakes is to gain another 30 lbs or so.
> It feels so crazy to actually want to gain weight again when I know how uncomfortable I was at my heaviest.
> Should I actually do it?


You look more beautiful and sexy, with each pound!


----------



## tracii 4591

SSBHM I am not sure if the mods allow brand names but just send me a PM and I'll tell you the brand.


----------



## GROMOZANSKY

GROMOZANSKY said:


> [/KVOTA]
> TNX


----------



## Facmac

I’m currently 274lbs, 50” belly. Been stuck at this plateau for a few years now plus minus a few pounds. I’d really like to get to 300lbs but not sure if it should remain a fantasy or if I should live the fat dream. What do y’all think?


----------



## fatfantacy

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


Currently 240 hoping to meet my goal of 400 by spring before i go on vacation. Looking for someone to tease me about being heavy and will encourage me to become extremely fat. Eventually looking to be between 600-700 pounds max if i meet the right person. Im into being called names like blimp, tubby, whale. Remind me just how fat I am and how much fatter i can ideally be. Heres to a huge future.


----------



## desirus46

300 lbs in NNY.


----------



## MickRidem

173 lbs this morning, but I ate a lot the last couple of days and I don't think it will stick. 

My highest was 177, I almost reached it again months ago, and poop hit the fan. I dropped to 169.  Trying to get back up and reach my (next) goal of 180. Encouragement always welcome.


----------



## Fattymcfatfat

I'm about 250 just now. Gained 20 lbs since January. Playing with the fact on gaining in small increments until I reach 300lbs but as with most I'm like on the fence ! Encouragement is welcomed


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

tracii 4591 said:


> The urge to stuff myself silly has dissipated lately which is probably a good thing for my grocery bill.
> My weight has stayed about the same tho'.
> I have started doing mass gainer shakes like I used to do and mixing in heavy cream and ice cream.
> I still get that enjoyable really full feeling which I adore.
> My intent with the mass gainer shakes is to gain another 30 lbs or so.
> It feels so crazy to actually want to gain weight again when I know how uncomfortable I was at my heaviest.
> Should I actually do it?


haha did you ever decide not to go out to dinner to save the money, but you end up buying and eating enough food that the price of the food is more than what the out-to-dinner would have been??? (Raises hand.)


----------



## tracii 4591

Guilty of that a few times.


----------



## fatfantacy

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


366 looking to go to 400 next then 450 then eventually 500! wanna see how my mobility and size are before I really commit to being 600 pounds; that's like my ultimate fantasy. :3


----------



## lindamichelle1968

This is what 345 lbs looks like….


----------



## marystravels123

OnlineFeeder said:


> What is your weight right now?


298....2 more and I'm sassy...lol


----------



## MattB

MattB said:


> 270 while holding my gigantic phone, so probably less than that.



Down to 240 (same phone) due to stress and health reasons, and honestly my weight has always yo-yo'd which can't be good.


----------



## bellyman

Facmac said:


> I’m currently 274lbs, 50” belly. Been stuck at this plateau for a few years now plus minus a few pounds. I’d really like to get to 300lbs but not sure if it should remain a fantasy or if I should live the fat dream. What do y’all think?





Fattymcfatfat said:


> I'm about 250 just now. Gained 20 lbs since January. Playing with the fact on gaining in small increments until I reach 300lbs but as with most I'm like on the fence ! Encouragement is welcomed



Let me encourage you not to stop! Keep up the gaining. I feel so good at 300. Feeling my belly (at 59 inches) in my lap now when I sit is such a thrill for me. Plus, I love my belly showing. I agreed with @SSBHM when he said in another thread, 
_ "300 isn't that big, of course it depends on how tall and strong you are." _ 

I gained fast, and it took some time to get the strength to enjoy 300. Slower might reduce or eliminate that issue. I've been on a gaining journey this year too. Not sure of my exact weight in January, but somewhere around 240. I'm 300 today. The highest was just a few weeks ago, 313 after a bit of traveling with friends who love eating. It's so great to get fatter with good friends!


----------



## billm12

GettingChubby said:


> A measly 162lbs at last measure, hoping for more soon.


275


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

278 when my dr office weighed me yesterday.


----------



## edward53

tracii 4591 said:


> I ate all day basically grazed in between meals and what meals I had at home were leftovers so I did clean out the fridge LOL.
> I went out for breakfast and ate at Cracker Barrel with my BF. Had one of the larger meals they offer I forget the name off hand.
> We did a few things like shopping and washing his car.
> At lunch we went to Dairy Queen and I had two double burgers, fries ,onion rings and a large Butterfinger Blizzard.
> When dinner came around we went to the Asian buffet and I got embarrassed the 3rd time I went up to fill my plate so I had my BF go for me.
> In total 5 trips to the buffet and had a piece of carmel cake, chocolate cake, some fruit and ice cream.
> My BF was amazed at how much I ate for dinner because of what I had all during the day.
> I was so bloated on the way home I had to let my belly out of my leggings.


What a pleasurable day!
Sounds absolutely worth it - only wish I could match this.


----------



## Orchid

254 lbs lost weight due to lack of appetite, HF etc. ....lost 2 dress sizes....


----------



## Cochis

195 at 5’1”. Was 140 in 2018 and have been bouncing between 170-205. Just gained around 22 in the last 3ish months. I have PCOS so the weight just piles on if I let it. Ideally I would like to gain more.


----------



## edward53

Cochis said:


> 195 at 5’1”. Was 140 in 2018 and have been bouncing between 170-205. Just gained around 22 in the last 3ish months. I have PCOS so the weight just piles on if I let it. Ideally I would like to gain more.


Hi Cochis - at 5'1" and 195lbs you are the same weight as my wife and just 1" taller. I would say that she is chubby rather than fat (which I'd prefer - but her choice naturally). From your quality photo, and if you don't mind another mindless compliment(!), you are an attractive lady - IMO at anywhere from 350-400lbs you would look a stunner. Do keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## Cochis

edward53 said:


> Hi Cochis - at 5'1" and 195lbs you are the same weight as my wife and just 1" taller. I would say that she is chubby rather than fat (which I'd prefer - but her choice naturally). From your quality photo, and if you don't mind another mindless compliment(!), you are an attractive lady - IMO at anywhere from 350-400lbs you would look a stunner. Do keep us posted with your progress


Thank you! It would be a dream come true to be 350-400. Thank you for the kind words. I definitely feel like I am no where near fat, but chubby would be a good way to describe me.


----------



## sowhat

sowhat said:


> Up to 244.


252.


----------



## SSBHM

sowhat said:


> 252.


Going the right direction!


----------



## James1662

I weigh around 215 pounds. Give or take 2 pounds. I don’t weigh myself that often.


----------



## Thiccmudkip23

I'm currently around 420lbs, don't have an official doc reading sadly only what my scale spits out before erroring


----------



## bellyman

319.4 my highest weight ever. I'm so excited. I've been trying to put on some winter weight. I have found a friend online (not dimensions), which has made things a lot more fun with some mutual gain. It has motivated me to stuff more and more often lately. Really love the super tight full stomach feel. I'm looking to reach 330 and see how that feels maybe 350 who knows?


----------



## bobsmith93

210, which according to the bmi calculator means I'm now officially obese once again for my height and just 30lbs away from being back to my heaviest!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

*As of two weeks ago, 286. 

Oops! 

*


----------



## JackCivelli

461 lbs, or about the weight of a larger-than-average male black bear.


----------



## Flabulous

As of right now - 240. 
I was up to 252 a couple of months ago but somehow lost some. Aiming to gain that back over Christmas.


----------



## tracii 4591

Lost a few pounds dealing with covid but hovering around the 400 + or- mark which is just fine.


----------



## Orchid

232 lbs = 105.4 kg 
I have to weight often due to HF water retention and weight loss due to lack of appetite, digestive issues from many years of rx cardiac meds etc.
Lost 57 lbs = 26 kg in past 13 months.


----------

